# Touren ab und um Roetgen - nightride & co



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

Es ist wieder so weit ! Ausgedehnte Touren an Wochentagen sind aufgrund der immer früher eintretenden Dunkelheit nicht mehr drin.

Ab sofort starte ich ab Roetgen je nach Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen jeden *Dienstag & Donnerstag* um *19:00 Uhr* und einer Dauer von *max. 2,5 Std.* auf 3 verschiedenen Routen:

Nordwanderweg: (nur bei passablen Bedingungen sinnvoll)
Wehebachtal: (auch wenn's schon schmuddeliger wird noch ok)
Hohes Venn: (der Notkorken; bei Schnee allerdings sehr schön !)







Die Spielregeln:



Mitbiken stets auf eigene Gefahr !
Ich kanns keinem vorschreiben, aber bitte tragt einen Helm !!
Ausreichend Licht für 2,5-3 Std. ist Vorraussetzung...zum "Schnuppern" könnt ihr aber auch einmal schnorren...
Handy und Ersatzschlauch nicht vergessen
Treffpunkt ist immer am Museumsbahnhof; meldet sich niemand, starte ich von Zuhause
Anmeldung hier im LMB oder per SMS (01749410088)
Biker/innen, die zum 1. mal dabei sind: Bitte nicht einfach ohne Kommentar im LMB eintragen, sondern hier auch kurz posten. Ansonsten wird eure Anmeldung u.U. nicht ernst genommen !

Jede Tour wird hier angekündigt bzw. u.U. abgesagt und ab und zu bin ich auch sicher bei diesem Treff zu finden...


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

...und hier ist der 1. Termin !! Also los geht's...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. November 2005)

Hy Ralph,

wie schon zur gestrigen Tour eine tolle Idee.

Wenn ich dann auch ohne Maske kommen kann, bin ich nächste Woche sicher einmal dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn ich dann auch ohne Maske kommen kann, bin ich nächste Woche sicher einmal dabei!


Die Maske war so ätzend......ich hab nix gesehen...


----------



## East-B-iker (1. November 2005)

Hi, 

super Idee!
Meine Sigma Mirage ist in Bestellung, wenn ich sie endlich habe fahre ich evtl. mal mit.

Was sind das denn für Strecken die du vorgeschlagen hast (Wehebachtal und Nordwanderweg)? Forstwege bzw. gut fahrbahre Wege oder Singletrails? Die Hohe Venn Tour würde ich auf jeden Fall fahren, aber auf Singletrails im Dunkeln habe ich eher wenig Lust...

Gruss.
Eastbiker


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nordwanderweg: (nur bei passablen Bedingungen sinnvoll)
> Wehebachtal: (auch wenn's schon schmuddeliger wird noch ok)
> Hohes Venn: (der Notkorken; bei Schnee allerdings sehr schön !)


Hi East-B-Biker,


deshalb die Erklärung in Klammern...
Nordwanderweg: Noch recht traillastig
Wehebachtal: Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen Forstwege
Hohes Venn: nur Forstwege


Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. November 2005)

Hi Ralph,

eure erste Nightrider-Tour scheint ja ein voller Erfolg gewesen zu sein.   

Die Nightrides jetzt allwöchentlich zu machen find ich eine klasse Idee. Zumal mir Zeit und Ort sehr entgegen kommen. Also wenn der Job es zulässt werde ich des öfteren dabei sein.

cu


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

wenn ich die passende Beleuchtung kriege fahr ich auch gerne mal mit.

@cheng: bestell die Dinger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, damit uns ein Licht aufgeht.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (1. November 2005)

jajajajajajajaja

die Dinger werden morgen bestellt!


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> jajajajajajajaja
> 
> die Dinger werden morgen bestellt!


Mein lieber Scholli...hier ist ja was los...


----------



## Knax (2. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Scholli...hier ist ja was los...


...da werde ich wohl auch mal vorbei kommen    einer muss ja für ein "lockeres" tempo sorgen ^^
mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IB39 (2. November 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

na da hat's ja einen erwischt    

ich find's ne klasse Idee   

wenn du mal wieder eine "leichte" Runde machst bin ich gerne wieder dabei   
so einen Spaß beim fahren hatte ich schon lange nicht    

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2005)

och menno, mir ist die anfahrt zu weit   

coffee


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...na da hat's ja einen erwischt   ...


Eigentlich gibt's diesen regelmässigen Nightride in Roetgen schon lange. Wurde nur hier nie so veröffentlicht und ist auch derzeit etwas eingeschlafen... 
@coffee: Ja schade...aber beim nächsten Treffen könnten wir ja auch einen Nightride machen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2005)

Achtung: Wegen der "Bilderlöscherei" mußte ich das Bild mit der Wegbeschreibung verschieben müssen ! Hier ist es...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2005)

Nabend,

also wenn sich hier bis ca. 18:15 niemand meldet bleibe ich heute auch noch Zuhause und kuriere den Rest von der Erkältung aus.
Boris hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet.

Wäre aber schön, wenn's nächste Woche etwas mehr Andrang gibt 

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Boris & ich starten auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Cheng (3. November 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

wie es aussieht komme ich nächsten Do. Die Mirage ist bereits im Anmarsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (3. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> wie es aussieht komme ich nächsten Do. Die Mirage ist bereits im Anmarsch!


Dann komm ich dann doch auch mit.


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2005)

Nabend,

war ja eben mit Boris im Hohen Venn unterwegs. Folgen/Schäden vom Brand letzten Sonntag konnten wir vom Weg aus nicht erkennen.

Unterwegs haben wir uns überlegt, den Nightride ab Roetgen nur Donnerstags anzubieten und Dienstags möglichst oft in Aachen mit zu fahren.
Mal sehen...nächsten Dienstag fahr ich mal runter und dann sehen wir weiter 

Hier ist der Termin für n. Donnerstag !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hama687 (3. November 2005)

wörd auch mal gerne mit kommen mal schauen


----------



## Deleted 36013 (3. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> war ja eben mit Boris im Hohen Venn unterwegs. Folgen/Schäden vom Brand letzten Sonntag konnten wir vom Weg aus nicht erkennen.
> 
> ...



hört sich sehr gut an!   
bis dienstag!
(etwas geld nicht vergessen - wir wollen auf ein bierchen in der waldschenke einkehren)


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

Nabend,

was spricht dagegen, diesen Fred auch für WE-Touren zu nutzen ? Nicht's oder !? Also: Morgen 10:20 Uhr ab Museumsbahnhof in Roetgen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## showman (4. November 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> och menno, mir ist die anfahrt zu weit
> 
> coffee


Macht nix Mama, der Ralph sieht ja schon im hellen net gscheid    wie wird das dann erst im dunkeln    Fahrmer halt mal am TG. Wünsch euch allen trotzden viel Spaß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie wird das dann erst im dunkeln   ...


Stimmt, hier bin ich gestern fast durchgebrettert ...


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, hier bin ich gestern fast durchgebrettert ...



Das kostest alle "bytes"  

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das kostest alle "bytes"  ...


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2005)

ich komme trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme trotzdem!


Dachte ich mir...


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2005)

Nabend,

war ja heute mit Boris auf Achse, ist aber nicht so mein Tag gewesen. Nicht warm genug angezogen und nach 75km und knappen 1200hm ziemlich platt wieder Zuhause eigetroffen...
Mehr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2005)

Hallo Nightrider,

habe soeben beschlossen, den Nightride ab Roetgen zumindest vorläufig auf den Donnerstag zu beschränken und Dienstags so oft wie möglich in Aachen zu fahren !!
Der Donnerstag schien eh den meisten lieber zu sein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (7. November 2005)

Habe heute endlich mal meine neue Mirage getestet und war 2 Stunden unterwegs. Geil  . Donnerstag bin ich dabei (wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist   )

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> ...(wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist   )...


Soll ja die ganze Woche ok sein...


----------



## charly245 (7. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ja die ganze Woche ok sein...




kann man sich auch unterwegs anschließen?
wo wollt ihr fahren?
ich kann leider erst ab 19 uhr in breinig starten.

sonst drehe ich am freitag mit max ne runde....

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man sich auch unterwegs anschließen?
> wo wollt ihr fahren?
> ich kann leider erst ab 19 uhr in breinig starten.
> 
> ...


19:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz zwischen Vennwegen und Mulartshütte ?


----------



## charly245 (7. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 19:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz zwischen Vennwegen und Mulartshütte ?



das ist ein wort....
bin dabei!!!!!!!

ist das der oben am sportplatz....wo auch die kneipe ist
rechts geht nach vennwegen und links gehts berab nach mulartshütte...richtig?


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ein wort....
> bin dabei!!!!!!!
> 
> ist das der oben am sportplatz....wo auch die kneipe ist
> rechts geht nach vennwegen und links gehts berab nach mulartshütte...richtig?


yep...siehe Anhang...
Edit: Speicher mal meine Handynr...siehe Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (8. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> yep...siehe Anhang...
> Edit: Speicher mal meine Handynr...siehe Termin



super!
stehe dann am donnerstag um 19:30uhr an der schranke kurz vor dem sportplatz.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> super!
> stehe dann am donnerstag um 19:30uhr an der schranke kurz vor dem sportplatz.
> 
> gruß kai


Hai Kai......ausklinken wird auch recht unkompliziert denke ich...wolte durch's Vichtbachtal zurück.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (9. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hai Kai......ausklinken wird auch recht unkompliziert denke ich...wolte durch's Vichtbachtal zurück.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...ich will mit    und das noch bei diesem wetter   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2005)

Nabend,

hatte HolyBen nicht noch Interesse geäussert ? Habt ihr die Lampen da @cheng ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (9. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hai Kai......ausklinken wird auch recht unkompliziert denke ich...wolte durch's Vichtbachtal zurück.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



das ist kein thema, wollte sonst bis nach roetgen mitkommen und mich dann über die strasse nachhause rollen lassen.......punkte sammeln !!!!

bis morgen
gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist kein thema, wollte sonst bis nach roetgen mitkommen und mich dann über die strasse nachhause rollen lassen.......punkte sammeln !!!!
> 
> bis morgen
> gruß kai


Punkte? Wofür den Punkte sammeln? Machst du bei dem WP mit? Wie war das Spinning Heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (9. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> hatte HolyBen nicht noch Interesse geäussert ? Habt ihr die Lampen da @cheng ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,

komme gerade von einer Schrauberparty bei Georg, Bernd(Holyben) kämpft noch mit sich, seinem Gewissen und ein wenig mit seiner Frau. Da die Lampen da sind komme ich auf jeden Fall. Wenn Georg es zeitlich hinbekommt ist er auch dabei.

Dann bis morgen!


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bernd(Holyben) kämpft noch mit sich, seinem Gewissen und ein wenig mit seiner Frau...


Wenn's die Technik gewesen wäre vollstes Verständnis...aber so...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Und denk an Deinen Helm...


----------



## Cheng (9. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ps: Und denk an Deinen Helm...



warum, hast Du den Ersatzhelm nicht mehr?


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. November 2005)

Hi Ralph,

Habe mich mal für heute eingetragen. Hoffe, dass nichts dazwischen kommt.   
Falls doch melde ich mich kurz per Fon.

@ Cheng: Irgendwie scheinst Du momentan mit den Schutzblechen etwas auf Kriegsfuss zu stehen. Hast'e bei mir liegen lassen. Habe es aber im Auto liegen.

Bis später
Georg


----------



## Cheng (10. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cheng: Irgendwie scheinst Du momentan mit den Schutzblechen etwas auf Kriegsfuss zu stehen. Hast'e bei mir liegen lassen. Habe es aber im Auto liegen.
> 
> Bis später
> Georg



Haupsache ich denke diesmal an meinen Helm, gell Ralph!


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Haupsache ich denke diesmal an meinen Helm, gell Ralph!


Jep, macht aber nix. Was man nicht im Kopf hat, kommt in Georg's Kofferraum...


----------



## HolyBen (10. November 2005)

Datum	Aktivität	Dauer	Punkte	eingetragen	geändert	
08.11.2005	Biken
Trainingsfahrt Rund um Stolberg, 49km 	128 min (2.13 h)	8	08.11.2005, 19:08	- 	
07.11.2005	Biken
Trainingsfahrt Stadwald Stolberg, 40km 	107 min (1.78 h)	7	08.11.2005, 19:07	- 


			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> Bernd(Holyben) kämpft noch mit sich, seinem Gewissen und ein wenig mit seiner Frau.



Ich kämpf doch nicht mit meiner Frau.    
Da ziehen die Männer doch eh immer den Kürzeren.

Bin dabei.

Bis gleich.

Dabei bin ich doch froh, wenn ich meine Ruhe habe!
Viel Spaß!
HolySandra


----------



## charly245 (10. November 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Punkte? Wofür den Punkte sammeln? Machst du bei dem WP mit? Wie war das Spinning Heute?




hallo ingo, alles fit?

spinning war cool.....hab wohl noch nie in einer stunde so viel wasser (schweiß) verloren  
ja, mach mal beim wp mit. so aus spass an de freut !


@all vom heutigen nightride
so, bin heute wieder heile angekommen. 
war ne coole tour.....!
besten dannk für das auflesen unterwegs.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2005)

Nabend,

na, alle wieder heil Zuhause angekommen ? Hoffe, ihr hattet alle euren Spaß und der leichte Nieselregen war nicht allzu störend...bis auf die Brillen-Probleme bei HolyBen...
Ich fand's klasse  Bericht und Bilder hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (10. November 2005)

Hallo erstmal .....

Ne, nicht nur Brillenprobleme. Ich war am Ende platt wie ein Handschuh und wenn ich dann das Streckenprofil sehe, versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.    

Na ja, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage und obwohl Nightriden bestimmt nicht mein Hobby wird, wieder nette, rücksichtsvolle Leuts kennen gelernt.   

Hoffentlich sieht man sich noch mal bei Tageslicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich war am Ende platt wie ein Handschuh und wenn ich dann das Streckenprofil sehe, versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.  ...


So verwunderlich ist das gar nicht ! Die vielen Trails und dann noch im Dunkeln können ganz schön schlauchen !! Und wenn Du Dich dann noch dauernd mit der schlechten Sicht rum ärgern mußt, macht es die Sache nicht leichter ! Beim nächsten mal vielleicht mit etwas weniger Wurzeln und die Welt sieht wieder ganz anders aus 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (10. November 2005)

Also ich hatte meinen Spaß   Wie hast Du das so schön geschrieben Ralph.... "i'm infected"  . War eine tolle Tour und wenn Roetgen ein paar Kilometer näher wäre würde ich auch öfters mitfahren.

Gutes Nächtle
Christian


----------



## Cheng (10. November 2005)

Also ich kann Christian nur nachreden.

Für den ersten Nightride eine wirklich tolle Sache die mit Sicherheit wiederholt wird.

Danke fürs guiden an Ralph und Boris!


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

hi,

hat gestern abend viel Spass gemacht.    Sogar zeitlich hat es noch gepasst, so dass ich noch duschen konnte.

Also auf zu weiteren Nightrides


----------



## rpo35 (13. November 2005)

Naaaabend,

auch in Roetgen gibt es in der kommenden Woche wieder einen Nightride !!
Also; wer will bitte hier eintragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2005)

Nabend,

wie schon angekündigt, trage ich hier auch die Samstags-Touren ein.
Hier könnt ihr euch für den 19.11. anmelden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch in Roetgen gibt es in der kommenden Woche wieder einen Nightride !!
> Also; wer will bitte hier eintragen...



Hi Ralph,

wird diese Woche bei mir nichts werden, da ich geschäftl. unterwegs bin. evtl. nächste Woche.

Cu Georg


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> wird diese Woche bei mir nichts werden, da ich geschäftl. unterwegs bin. evtl. nächste Woche.
> 
> Cu Georg


Kannst Du machen nix; mußt Du gucken Bilder......wenn jemand kommt...


----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2005)

Werbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


...Mensch Leute, gemessen an der anfänglichen Euphorie (hier richtig mit "h" & "r" @Hammelhetzer....falls Du hier mit liest  ) ist's hier aber verdammt ruhig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (16. November 2005)

Donnerstags, gar nicht weit von Deinem Treffpunkt gibt es ja schon einen Treff für Nightrider, die wenig schreiben, dafür schon seit Jahren regelmäßig fahren.


----------



## rpo35 (16. November 2005)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstags, gar nicht weit von Deinem Treffpunkt gibt es ja schon einen Treff für Nightrider, die wenig schreiben, dafür schon seit Jahren regelmäßig fahren.


Nett zu wissen, aber ich bin kein Stuntman...


----------



## gambo (16. November 2005)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstags, gar nicht weit von Deinem Treffpunkt gibt es ja schon einen Treff für Nightrider, die wenig schreiben, dafür schon seit Jahren regelmäßig fahren.



schon manchmal recht wild touren, aber nettes leute die echt die besten und längsten trails hier in der gegend kennen.


----------



## rpo35 (16. November 2005)

Ich will ja nix sagen Jungs, aber hier geht es um einen regelmässigen Nightride in Roetgen. Ok ?


----------



## gambo (16. November 2005)

und das sagt der ober-spammer......


----------



## IGGY (16. November 2005)

Oh was ist denn hier los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. November 2005)

Gespamt wird nur im KTWR und im WP...


----------



## pratt (17. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nett zu wissen, aber ich bin kein Stuntman...


Ich bin auch kein Stuntman, aber es stimmt einige von uns brauchen einen gewissen Kick.

Übrigens finde ich die Initiative der Regelmäßigen, Öffentlichen Bike-Treffs ganz Gut, ich bin nur Leider schon am Donnerstag verhindert, sonnst würde ich mal mitfahren.


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2005)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch kein Stuntman, aber es stimmt einige von uns brauchen einen gewissen Kick.
> 
> Übrigens finde ich die Initiative der Regelmäßigen, Öffentlichen Bike-Treffs ganz Gut, ich bin nur Leider schon am Donnerstag verhindert, sonnst würde ich mal mitfahren.


Moin,

damit ist zumindest klar, dass ich dein Posting etwas anders verstanden habe, als es gemeint war...also sorry

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2005)

gambo schrieb:
			
		

> und das sagt der ober-spammer......


Also nochmal kurz dazu und eins vorab: Ich fahre ja selbst gerne auch bei anderen Treffs, aber man kann sich halt nicht zehnteilen. Z.b. habe ich mich in Roetgen in Absprache mit tobbi klein auf den Donnerstag beschränkt, um selbst ab und zu in Aachen dabei zu sein.
Pratts Posting klang für mich so wie "gibt genug Treffs; spar die Mühe" naja, etwas provokativ halt.
Ob ich und /oder andere spamen oder nicht, tut doch hier gar nichts zur Sache. Die Treff's, die ich in der Region kenne kommen, bisher zumindest, recht gut miteinander klar. Das gilt übrigens auch für einige Jungs aus Deinen Reihen  

Und was die PM betrifft; vergiss es einfach... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2005)

Nabend,

aufgrund des miesen Wetters wird sich hier eh niemand melden; ich düse jetzt alleine los... Termin verschiebe ich auf n. Woche !
Der Termin am Samstag wackelt auch; kann sein, dass ich in Aachen fahre !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (17. November 2005)

Wie wäre es hiermit?


----------



## charly245 (19. November 2005)

......hallo !

wenn ich mich in der nächsten woche wieder unterwegs anschließen kann und das wetter nicht mega besch.... ist bin ich wieder dabei.

ich hatte in dieser woche leider kein bike. die gabel hat gestreikt !!!!!
ab morgen bin ich aber wieder aufm bike und dreh mit max ne runde ab 15uhr.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ......hallo !
> 
> wenn ich mich in der nächsten woche wieder unterwegs anschließen kann und das wetter nicht mega besch.... ist bin ich wieder dabei....


Termin ist bereits verschoben, hier geht's zum eintragen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2005)

War heute, wie so oft, mit Boris alleine unterwegs...das habt ihr verpasst...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Demoniac (21. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War heute, wie so oft, mit Boris alleine unterwegs...das habt ihr verpasst...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ralph sieht ziemlich funny aus die Tour muss bestimmt cool gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (22. November 2005)

hallo ralph,

wie schaut es aus mit donnerstag?.....das wetter soll ja gerade am donnerstag nicht so gut werden.

fährst du auch bei regen und 1 grad ?

ist es eigentlich ein problem, daß ich mich wieder unterwegs anschließe?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist es eigentlich ein problem, daß ich mich wieder unterwegs anschließe?
> 
> gruß kai


Ist aus meiner Sicht kein Problem und was das Wetter betrifft, abwarten 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (24. November 2005)

holst du/ihr mich wieder an alter stelle um 19:30 uhr ab?
wenn ich nicht fahre sende ich früh genug eine sms.
ist das ok?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> holst du/ihr mich wieder an alter stelle um 19:30 uhr ab?
> wenn ich nicht fahre sende ich früh genug eine sms.
> ist das ok?
> 
> gruß kai


Ja, wieder an der Schranke ! Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2005)

Bin im Streß... 

reicht es wenn ich bis 18:00 Uhr poste, dass z.b. wegen plötzlichem Regen nichts wird? Hab jetzt keine Meldungen mehr gelesen/gehört...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2005)

Sorry Leute, aber die Tour fällt aus ! Aktuell Regen und Unwetterwarnungen noch für heute Abend. Vor allem, weil ich alleine bis Vennwegen müsste und Kai später alleine von Roetgen nach Breinig, ist mir das zu heikel...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (24. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute, aber die Tour fällt aus ! Aktuell Regen und Unwetterwarnungen noch für heute Abend. Vor allem, weil ich alleine bis Vennwegen müsste und Kai später alleine von Roetgen nach Breinig, ist mir das zu heikel...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



gute entscheidung !!!!
ich hätte bei dem sauwetter wohl auch abgesagt. 
ich wollte mit max morgen ab 18:30uhr ne runde drehen.
also, wenn jemand mit möchte......

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2005)

Hab mich bis eben auf meinem Spinner gequält und ärgere mich jetzt, dass ich nicht draussen gefahren bin; es schneit nämlich und fahren auf Neuschnee ist einfach nur geil 
Wie mann's macht, macht mann's verkehrt 

Den nächsten Nachtritt hab ich mal auf Dienstag gelegt, weil ich am Donnerstag definitiv nicht kann.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2005)

Nabend,

wenn's meinem Rücken morgen besser geht und das Wetter akzeptabel ist, starte ich morgen gegen 11 in Roetgen. bei Interesse bitte melden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (26. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wenn's meinem Rücken morgen besser geht und das Wetter akzeptabel ist, starte ich morgen gegen 11 in Roetgen. bei Interesse bitte melden !
> 
> ...



hallo

max und ich starten morgen um 11uhr in breinig.
lust auf ein treffen um 11:20uhr an der schranke in venwegen?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> max und ich starten morgen um 11uhr in breinig.
> lust auf ein treffen um 11:20uhr an der schranke in venwegen?
> ...


Wäre 'ne Möglichkeit, wo soll's denn hin gehen ? Mal sehen, was der Rücken sagt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (27. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre 'ne Möglichkeit, wo soll's denn hin gehen ? Mal sehen, was der Rücken sagt...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




das stand bis eben noch nicht fest. wir wollten uns erst die wegverhältnisse anschauen und dann überlegen was wir fahren.

gedacht war richtung paternoster hoch zum jägerhaus und übers gatter wieder zurück richtung vicht......oder so!

ich schau dann morgen um 10:30uhr nochmal hier rein....
wäre ja schön wenn es deinem rücken besser geht

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wäre ja schön wenn es deinem rücken besser geht
> 
> gruß kai


Im Moment sieht's eher schlecht aus, melde mich...


----------



## Knax (27. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment sieht's eher schlecht aus, melde mich...


...merke: "qualität kommt von qual!" (felix magath)   
bis gleich evtl.
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...merke: "qualität kommt von qual!" (felix magath)
> bis gleich evtl.
> Knax


Schonmal 'nen Hexenschuß gehabt ?  Hab Kai schon 'ne PM geschickt; da geht nix mit biken draussen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (1. Dezember 2005)

hallo ralph,

ich wünsche dir hiermit alles gute zum geburtstag.

und noch gute besserung was den rücken betrifft.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ralph,
> 
> ich wünsche dir hiermit alles gute zum geburtstag.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank !! Und was den Rücken betrifft: Es geht aufwärts... Ab Sonntag gehts wieder auf die Trails !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2005)

Von mir lieber Ralph auch alles allles gute zum Geburtstag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ! Lass dich reich beschenken! Und nehm es nicht so schwer mit dem älter werden so ist der Lauf des Lebens


----------



## Knax (2. Dezember 2005)

"Has Jeburstach au Hu..." auch von mir alles guten zum geburtstag! 


lass es krachen!!!!

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (3. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit,

erst nochmal herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche ! 
Und jetzt die gute Nachricht: Morgen geht's wieder ins Gelände !
Ich gedenke, zwischen 10:30-11:00 Uhr in Roetgen zu starten.

Hätte jemand Interesse ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (3. Dezember 2005)

Würde gerne mitfahren aber meine Gabel ist noch nicht zurück   
Wenn ich Sie wieder habe drehen wir mal eine Runde!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

starte morgen vorausichtlich um 19:00 Uhr in Roetgen ! Hat wer Lust ?
Wenn ja, bitte hier eintragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (7. Dezember 2005)

Wie sieht den die Schneelage im Hochgebirge, Nordwanderweg, Gräben und so, aus?  .Wollte vielleicht am Sonntag die Eifel heimsuchen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (8. Dezember 2005)

@Michael,

bis auf 3-4 dicke Schneeverwehungen hab ich nichts schlimmes gesehen 
Den Termin für heute Abend habe ich aufgrund des enormen Interesse gelöscht; ich rolle jetzt alleine über Forstwege durchs Venn !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (8. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael,
> 
> bis auf 3-4 dicke Schneeverwehungen hab ich nichts schlimmes gesehen
> Den Termin für heute Abend habe ich aufgrund des enormen Interesse gelöscht; ich rolle jetzt alleine über Forstwege durchs Venn !


...ich würde echt gerne fahren...aber zurzeit schreibe ich wieder klausuren    und "maria stuart" ist echt heavy zu lesen   
bis die tage
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

nächster Versuch: Morgen ab Roetgen; Start zwischen 12-13:00 Uhr (bin heute abend auf Weihnachtsfeier )
Ich schaue morgen früh nochmal hier rein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> nächster Versuch: Morgen ab Roetgen; Start zwischen 12-13:00 Uhr (bin heute abend auf Weihnachtsfeier )
> Ich schaue morgen früh nochmal hier rein...
> ...


Hast du keine Lust am Sonntag mit mir und Kai eine lockere Runde zu drehen? Wir fahren so gegen 11 Uhr!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du keine Lust am Sonntag mit mir und Kai eine lockere Runde zu drehen? Wir fahren so gegen 11 Uhr!


Ihr könnt doch gar nicht locker... und ich muß meinen Rücken noch bissl schonen.
Nee, mal sehen ob morgen was geht; ansonsten melde ich mich noch. Ich fahre Sonntags halt nicht so gerne.
Falls doch, könnten wir uns zwischen Vennwegen und Mulartshütte am Parklplatz treffen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt doch gar nicht locker... und ich muß meinen Rücken noch bissl schonen.
> Nee, mal sehen ob morgen was geht; ansonsten melde ich mich noch. Ich fahre Sonntags halt nicht so gerne.
> Falls doch, könnten wir uns zwischen Vennwegen und Mulartshütte am Parklplatz treffen ?
> 
> ...


Klar könne wir das. Ich muß es laut meinem Trainingsplan auch! Klar kann man sich dort treffen! Aber denk dran, ich fahre max. 160er Puls!


----------



## Knax (9. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Klar könne wir das. Ich muß es laut meinem Trainingsplan auch! Klar kann man sich dort treffen! Aber denk dran, ich fahre max. 160er Puls!


...ihr glücklichen! und ich muss hier in meiner bude schmoren   





schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (9. Dezember 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihr glücklichen! und ich muss hier in meiner bude schmoren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Müßen? Gabel wieder drin?Was haben die gemacht bei Magura?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre max. 160er Puls!



Also Anschlag


----------



## IGGY (9. Dezember 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Anschlag


Hi Jörg. Ne der Anschlag liegt höher. Naja wer will kann gerne mitfahren. Dann wird es was lustiger zu mehreren. Tempo langsam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knax (10. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Gabel wieder drin?Was haben die gemacht bei Magura?


"müssen" weil nachmittags keine zeit gehabt...
die gabel hat neu: tauchrohre, dämpfung, zugstufe, dichtungen und aufkleber. habe jetzt im prinzip eine neue gabel hier rumliegen   
die starrgabel bleibt erst noch eine weile, die magura kommt beim goßen E rein... und dann gibt es was richtung SID team oder R7!
mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wie ihr seht, hab ich doch "etwas" länger gepennt...
Also: Morgen 11:15 am Schlagbaum vor dem Sportplatz ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2005)

Sooo, 2 Treffpunkte stehen schon zur Auswahl:
Roetgen Bahnhof ab 11:00 Uhr
Vennwegen/Mulartshütte ca. 11:30 Uhr

Hier gehts zum Termin

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2005)

Okay. Denk aber dran mit der Streckenwahl das wir den Puls unten halten wollen bzw. müssen! WAB währe da doch besser oder?


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Denk aber dran mit der Streckenwahl das wir den Puls unten halten wollen bzw. müssen! WAB währe da doch besser oder?


 Wieso müssen ?...Ich will jedenfalls nicht hetzen. Aber nur WAB......Man kann auch den Graben "gemütlich fahren"...


----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso müssen ?...Ich will jedenfalls nicht hetzen. Aber nur WAB......Man kann auch den Graben "gemütlich fahren"...


Müssen, da mein Trainigsplan das so vorgibt!Okay,dann sehen wir uns Morgen um 11.30 Uhr am Schlagbaum! Vieleicht trägt sich ja noch jemand ein!?


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen, da mein Trainigsplan das so vorgibt!...


Immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen, sonst führt der Trainingsplan noch zur Vereinsamung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2005)

Ne ne. Keine Angst. Ich möchte mich nur dieses Jahr gerne dran halten, und nicht so wie letztes Jahr volles Rohr durch den Winter biken!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2005)

Außerdem bin ich schon bei 180 wenn Du 160 hast......ich würde sagen, wir fahren spontan. Wäre nur schön, wenn wir die Schleife so auslegen, dass wir nahe bei Roetgen wieder zurück kommen.
Dann bleiben wir lange zusammen.

Grüsse und bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

-4,5° ...Sonne tu was !!! 
Bis später Jungs, ich suche jetzt mal meine Sachen zusammen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

eine feine und recht gemütliche Runde war das heute (ohne Knax geht das eben... )...ein bisschen mehr Text dazu und ein paar Bildchen hier...

@Kai: Wann wärst Du am Dienstag denn am Treffpunkt ? Ist 19:30 Uhr ok ? Ich melde mich noch ob's klappt, aber 19:00 sollte eigentlich gehen !
Eintragen könnt ihr euch schonmal hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (11. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> eine feine und recht gemütliche Runde war das heute (ohne Knax geht das eben... )...ein bisschen mehr Text dazu und ein paar Bildchen hier...


...h3h3! ich hab mich beim lauf abgequält! bis kilometer 8 war ich voll im 4minuten schnitt, fühlte mich gut...dann auf einmal ein ziehen in der rechten wade. bin sofort stehen geblieben, hab gedehnt und bin ins ziel gejoggt!  
morgen früh weiß ich, ob es eine zerrung ist, oder einfach nur ein krampf   
Glück Auf!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder einfach nur ein krampf


Na hoffentlich ! Ich meine, du warst in den letzten Wochen genug krank...

Also bis Dienstag 
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Das war heute nochmal eine schöne Runde. Zwar was kalt aber echt Klasse! Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2005)

Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht:






Ich schlaf mal noch 'ne Nacht drüber...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (11. Dezember 2005)

50% unter dem Preis auf der Firebike Seite wäre es sicherlich ein echtes Schnäppchen!
Sorry Ralph, mir persönlich gefällt die Optik nicht so ganz, bin in der Hinsicht eben `ne Frau!  
Grüße


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sorry Ralph, mir persönlich gefällt die Optik nicht so ganz, bin in der Hinsicht eben `ne Frau!
> Grüße


Nicht vergessen, das ist Geschmacksache......und ich bin genauso Frau wie Du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. Dezember 2005)

Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht, ob mein Vorhaben allen g  efällt ist auch die große Frage.

Fazit: wir müssen drauf sitzen und uns wohl fühlen, gell!


----------



## charly245 (11. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @Kai: Wann wärst Du am Dienstag denn am Treffpunkt ? Ist 19:30 Uhr ok ? Ich melde mich noch ob's klappt, aber 19:00 sollte eigentlich gehen !
> Eintragen könnt ihr euch schonmal hier...
> ...



hallo ralph,

19:30uhr ist prima!
wenn max keine zerrung hat kommt er hoffentlich auch mit.

gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (12. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht...


Das Teil hat eine Race-Geometrie mit (nur) 80mm-Hinterbau. Ist nicht ganz so tourentauglich wie das/mein RCC0.3
...nur zur Info


----------



## Knax (12. Dezember 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ralph,
> 
> 19:30uhr ist prima!
> wenn max keine zerrung hat kommt er hoffentlich auch mit.


...ich entscheide morgen nachmittag, ob ich mitfahren.
@charly245: ich ruf dich dann aufm handy an...

@rpo35: ein 2. fully?! kauf dir doch lieber für das schöne geld ein hardtail    FB´s top HT kostet unschlagbare 1.600 euro - eine hammer bei der ausstattung   
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil hat eine Race-Geometrie mit (nur) 80mm-Hinterbau. Ist nicht ganz so tourentauglich wie das/mein RCC0.3
> ...nur zur Info


Jup, weiß ich alles. Wichtiger ist für mich im Moment, welche Grösse(n) er hat. Für mich kommt eigentlich nur L in Frage.

@Knax: Ein HT kommt mir nicht untern Popo; hab jetzt schon genug Probleme mit dem Kreuz.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (12. Dezember 2005)

Also ich würde ihn nicht nehmen! Wie ich Gestern schon sagte. Hole dir lieber für das Geld einen schönen Carbon Fullyrahmen oder einen anderen leichten und stecke den Rest vom Geld in leichte Anbauteile und eine neue Gabel. Meine Meinung!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2005)

Ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse ist es glaube ich ziemlich müssig, über Sinn und Vernunft zu diskutieren. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass es eine einmalige Gelegenheit ist, diesen Rahmen zu dem Preis zu bekommen... ...Ich grübel noch...


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich grübel noch...


So etwas kenne ich: In dem Zustand hat man's eigentlich schon gekauft.... die Alternative wäre nämlich, sich jahrelang Vorwürfe zu machen!    Nun schnell, bevor ein anderer zuschlägt!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2005)

Wo ist Wertheim ?
@Hubertus: Bei ernsthaftem Interesse an der morgigen Tour bitte hier melden 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas kenne ich: In dem Zustand hat man's eigentlich schon gekauft.... die Alternative wäre nämlich, sich jahrelang Vorwürfe zu machen!   Nun schnell, bevor ein anderer zuschlägt!


Morgen wird mal gemessen...


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2005)

@Kai: Kannst Du auch mal überlegen, wie wir aus den unterschiedlichen Startpunkten eine Runde zusammen kriegen ? Bin auch mal gespannt, wie lange diesmal mein Akku macht, nehme aber zur Sicherheit wieder die Stirn/Helmlampe mit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

eine feine Runde incl. Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben war das heute.
Mit dabei waren noch Kai und Max, die ich wieder kurz hinter Vennwegen aufgegabelt habe.
Einziger Zwischenfall: Ein fetter Nagel hat im Solchbachtal meinem All Terrain Tubeless das Leben ausgehaucht... Naja, einen hab ich noch für diesen Winter, danach waren eh andere geplant.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil hat eine Race-Geometrie mit (nur) 80mm-Hinterbau. Ist nicht ganz so tourentauglich wie das/mein RCC0.3
> ...nur zur Info


Übrigens hab ich auch jetzt "nur" 80mm Federweg. War heute zum Vermessen bei Firebike und am Freitag solle der Rahmen evtl. schon kommen. Ich glaube, ich habe momentan eine ziemlich unvernünftige Phase...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (14. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hab ich auch jetzt "nur" 80mm Federweg. War heute zum Vermessen bei Firebike und am Freitag solle der Rahmen evtl. schon kommen. Ich glaube, ich habe momentan eine ziemlich unvernünftige Phase...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




....glückwunsch !
ich wette schonmal, daß du deinen alten rahmen nicht den ganzen winter fährst....sondern der neue schneller zum einsatz kommt als gedacht.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2005)

Ähm...der Rahmen ist schon da aber ich habe ihn noch nicht gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War heute zum Vermessen bei Firebike und am Freitag solle der Rahmen evtl. schon kommen.





			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm...der Rahmen ist schon da aber ich habe ihn noch nicht gekauft...



Ja wat denn nu   Schon da oder kommt er noch   
Dies Modell hatte ich auch im Auge. Habe mich aber umentscheiden.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wat denn nu  ...


Er ist schon da, gehört mir aber noch nicht


----------



## charly245 (15. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist schon da, gehört mir aber noch nicht




"noch" nicht !
ich glaube wir kennen das....

also, herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen rahmen


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> "noch" nicht !
> ich glaube wir kennen das...


Habe mich heute ergeben :






Die Fotoserie meiner vollständigen Kapitulation findet ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich heute ergeben :


Dann gratuliere ich mal 
Wäre ich noch ein XC Racer, dann wäre das bestimmt genau das richtige für mich. Viel Spaß damit!

...und immer schön die Schrauben vom Hinterbau im Auge halten


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wäre ich noch ein XC Racer, dann wäre das bestimmt genau das richtige für mich...


Also jetzt übertreibst du ein bischen oder ? Mein jetziger Rahmen hat auch "nur" 80mm Federweg. Du bist vor kurzem noch Hardtail gefahren !?...Und ein XC Racer war ich nie...
Ihr seht mich damit wahrscheinlcih nicht vor März 2006...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seht mich damit wahrscheinlcih nicht vor März 2006...



Ist der Firebike Laden so langsam beim zusammen schrauben, den Eindruck habe ich eigentlich nicht?   

Toller Rahmen, viel zu schade für die Trails!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Firebike Laden so langsam beim zusammen schrauben, den Eindruck habe ich eigentlich nicht?
> 
> Toller Rahmen, viel zu schade für die Trails!


Nee, das liegt jetzt wohl nur an mir......bissl schade für den Winter das Teil.


----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2005)

Wird der Rahmen denn neu aufgebaut oder verwendest Du Teile von Deinem aktuellen Bike?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Der Goldesel hat befohlen zunächst umzubauen...Verschleißteile werden natürlich sofort erneuert. Alles weitere wird sich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres ergeben...2.Bike ja/nein usw...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E.P. (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Am 4. Advents-Sonntag, 18.12.05, findet eine etwas größere Mountainbike-Tour statt:

Es geht von Heimbach -> Monschau zum Weihnachtsmarkt; im Hellen hin, im Dunkeln zurück.
80km, 1000hm, lockeres Tempo.

Aber bitte nur mit gutem Licht und Akkupower für mindestens 3 Stunden!!!

hier der Link zur Tour:
http://www.bikers-shop.info/termine.htm

Da Heimbach für viele von uns nicht grade um die Ecke liegt, fahren einige mit der Bahn hin.

Tobi & Co. treffen sich um 11.35h direkt vorm Aachener Hbf und fahren dann mit dem RE10121 um 11:49h bis Düren, von dort aus weiter mit der Ruhrtalbahn 82238 weiter bis Heimbach. Am Bahnhof kommt uns dann ein ortskundiger Biker abholen.
Wer direkt mit dem Auto hinfährt: Unsere Bahn kommt um 13.06h in Heimbach am Bahnhof an. Von da aus geht es dann zum eigentlichem Treff am Wasserkraftwerk um 14:00 Uhr

An alle Studenten: Semestertickets nicht vergessen!

Wir würden uns freuen, Euch in Heimbach zu sehen!

Bis Sonntag


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

Danke für die Info E.P.; hatte auch schon eine Mail von tobby. Ich wäre eigentlich auch gerne mitgekommen, aber es passt leider zeitlich bei mir nicht. Ich starte wie geplant um 10:00 Uhr hier in Roetgen.

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß dabei...und macht ein paar schöne Fotos !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

Touren bzw. Nightrides gibt es frühesten ab kommenden Dienstag, den 27.12. wieder.
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und denen, die ich vorher nicht mehr sehe, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !! 

Zum Projekt Rotwild 2006 gibts neue Bilder...(ab IMGP0026) ...2 davon hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (21. Dezember 2005)

Das sieht mir aber nicht mehr nach einer langen Wartezeit aus!

Na dann, Dir auch fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht mir aber nicht mehr nach einer langen Wartezeit aus!
> 
> Na dann, Dir auch fröhliche Weihnachten!


...erwischt...Stütze, Sattel & Bremse ist auch schon bestellt..


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Projekt Rotwild 2006 gibts neue Bilder...(ab IMGP0026) ...2 davon hier...


Wurde ja auch Zeit, das du dich mal für Qualität aus Taiwan entscheidest!

...Feines Rad


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde ja auch Zeit, das du dich mal für Qualität aus Taiwan entscheidest!
> 
> ...Feines Rad


Nehme an, Du meinst die Schaltung !? Hatte ich noch übrig, sonst wär's was anderes geworden...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (22. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nehme an, Du meinst die Schaltung !? Hatte ich noch übrig, sonst wär's was anderes geworden...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...für dich als touren -und vielfahrer müssen da nokons ran! die 80 euro insg. wirst du nie bereuen! ich liebe diese dinger   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...für dich als touren -und vielfahrer müssen da nokons ran! die 80 euro insg. wirst du nie bereuen! ich liebe diese dinger
> mfg
> Knax


Hatte noch einen Gore Ultra Light (die man leider nicht mehr kaufen kann) hier liegen. Ebenfalls sehr fein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Ralph  !

Schönes Rädchen baust Du Dir da auf !

Eine Frage: Willst Du den feinen Rahmen irgendwie extra auf Chainsucks sichern, d.h. einen extra Schutz anbringen, oder vertraust Du darauf das nichts passiert. Gerade um das Tretlager herum und die hintere Strebe sieht mir der Rahmen ja sehr filigran aus und das Carbon mag es bestimmt nicht von der Kette gekitzelt zu werden  ...???

Gruß Centurion


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> ...Willst Du den feinen Rahmen irgendwie extra auf Chainsucks sichern, d.h. einen extra Schutz anbringen...


Genau das habe ich auch gestern gedacht, als ich Kette, Schaltung usw. montiert und eingestellt habe. Die Kettenstrebe bekommt auf jeden Fall einen Schutz !
@XCRacer: Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Dir aus ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nehme an, Du meinst die Schaltung !?


Ne, meine den Rahmen 
Will dich doch nur ein bissle zanken!



> @XCRacer: Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Dir aus ?


Die rechte Kettenstrebe ist zwar weit nach unten gezogen, trotzdem schlägt die Kette schon mal da gegen und würde die Klarlackschicht zerdeppern, wenn ich da nicht Heli-Tape drüber geklebt hätte.

Heli-Tape ist eine dicke aber elastische Klebefolie von 3M. Keine Ahnung wo man das Zeug her bekommt.  Habe es von einem Kumpel aus der Formel 1 bekommen. Die arbeiten sehr viel damit.


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2005)

@rpo35 Der Rahmen sieht toll aus. Aber da fehlt noch die passende Gabel. Die alte passt nicht rein! Geb dem Esel nochmal Futter


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...passende Gabel...


Rischtisch! Ne *weiße* muß da rein!


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2005)

Nicht nur wegen der Farbe! Ich denke zum Hinterbau passt besser eine andere Forke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

@René: Wo das Ding her kommt, ist mir ziemlich schnuppe... 

Die Forke bleibt zumindest für 1 Saisoon drin. Was die Farbe betrifft: Warum passt 'ne schwarze nicht zu einem Rahmen mit schwarzem Hinterbau ? Ausserdem ist das Teil von der Performance her unschlagbar; sie ist halt leider etwas schwer. Man könnte sie auch weiß pulvern... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Rischtisch! Ne *weiße* muß da rein!



Genau und diese Kurbel ist in meinen Augen ein muß für den Rahmen, ebenso wie ne schöne SRAM XO mit Carbonkäfig    Also Ralph wenn schon denn schon    
Schönes Teil was Du Dir da aufbaust


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Dezember 2005)

H & S Bikediscount in Bonn hat derzeit ein Pappschild über der Werkstatttheke (tolle Wortkonstruktion) hängen: "Federgabeln spottbillig". Keine Ahnung, welche es sind und ob die zu einem roten Wilden passen, aber fragen kostet ja nix (und die Gabel angeblich auch nur wenig...)


----------



## Knax (22. Dezember 2005)

...der jussen in vicht hat zur zeit eine fox float 100 rlt im angebot für 400 euro!
wenn die nicht (in meinen augen) so schwer wäre, hätte ich die schon längst   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

sooo...das zum Thema Kettenstrebe:



Und wenn ihr wüsstet, wie ich den Gabelschaft meiner alten Forke  für's alte Bike verlängert habe...




Macht einfach nur Spaß an dem Rahmen zu basteln...edel, edel...




Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> sooo...das zum Thema Kettenstrebe:


Boh nää wie billig! Man verdeckt doch nicht dat juute Carbon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besorg dir gefälligst klare Folie!

Was iss'n das? Ne alte Socke?


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Dezember 2005)

Das Ding sieht wirklich etwas übel aus... erinnert mich an den alten "KAMEI-Lenkradüberzieher". Es gibt auch Latexprodukte in vielen Farben an vielen (Straßen-) Ecken, kosten nicht die Welt und kann man auch etwas umgebastelt als Kettenschutz verwenden.....


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Boh nää wie billig! Man verdeckt doch nicht dat juute Carbon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht nur auf dem Foto bissl übel aus......also mecker nicht sondern schick mir was von dem Band rüber...


----------



## Cheng (22. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ......also mecker nicht sondern schick mir was von dem Band rüber...



ÄÄHH, ich könnte dann morgen Abend auch was davon gebrauchen! Räusper!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht nur auf dem Foto bissl übel aus......also mecker nicht sondern schick mir was von dem Band rüber...


Hab alles aufgebraucht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...ehrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

erstmal bleibt das so...bis ich was besseres hab...


----------



## rpo35 (25. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

soooo es ist vollbracht, das Bike ist soweit komplett ! 
Das mit dem Sattel hat übrigens ein Forumsmitglied aus dem süddeutschen Raum verbrochen......aber um ehrlich zu sein; ich finds genial...


 







Den Kettenstrebenschutz hab ich ans alte Bike gepappt; in der Tüte vom Steuersatz war diese dicke Folie beigelegt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> soooo es ist vollbracht, das Bike ist soweit komplett !


Der Sattel gefällt mir. Ich finde das passt ganz gut. 
Will ja nicht immer meckern, ...aber die Reifen sehen jetzt scheußlich aus 

Sieh mal zu, das du die schnell verschleißt!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber die Reifen sehen jetzt scheußlich aus
> 
> Sieh mal zu, das du die schnell verschleißt!


Da hast Du recht, soll auch so nicht bleiben. Vielleicht fahre ich sie mit Schlauch auf dem alten Bike runter...Ansonsten find ich's einfach nur geil...


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Dezember 2005)

Ralph, Klasse   

Junge Liebe ist ja so schön ...


----------



## Knax (26. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ansonsten find ich's einfach nur geil...


...da haste voll recht - aber tausch die gabel! das ist ja eine zumutung  
da muss eine fox rein!

@alle, die urlaub oder sonst wie frei haben: 
hat jemand interesse mit mir eine langsame (GA1) runde am mittwoch so ab mittag zu drehen? 3-4h werden es werden...

schönen feiertag noch!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber tausch die gabel! das ist ja eine zumutung
> da muss eine fox rein!...


Ich sach da jetzt nix mehr zu...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Dezember 2005)

zur gabel: das absolulte optimum wäre wohl ne fox f100x

schau mal bei ebay, da gibt's die sonst 1100 teure gabel oft neu für um die 400.  zum beispiel hier oder hier 

die gabel ist einfach der absolute hammer!

der rahmen ist natürlich die absolute königin unter den cc/marathon-leichtbau-fullies!
schön aufgebaut, obwohl mir ein wenig zuviel shimano dran ist.

hast du's mal gewogen? die 12kg-marke solltest du doch mit links passiert haben, oder nicht? schätze mal so zwischen 11,6 und 11,8kg?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ...hast du's mal gewogen? die 12kg-marke solltest du doch mit links passiert haben, oder nicht? schätze mal so zwischen 11,6 und 11,8kg?


Noch nicht komplett. Hier mal eine Auflistung; die Reifen sind alerdings noch nicht drauf.
Das ist wahrscheinlich recht theoretisch, aber unter 12 ist es sicher !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht komplett. Hier mal eine Auflistung; die Reifen sind alerdings noch nicht drauf.
> Das ist wahrscheinlich recht theoretisch, aber unter 12 ist es sicher !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



oho, auch so einer    
kommt mir nur zu bekannt vor, solche listen   

aber da wollen wir mal nix unter den teppich kehren:
1. n steuersatz, du hast n semi-integrierten, oder? acros? wiegt mit ahead-kappe&schraube ca. 95gr
2. dann seh ich da noch einen flaschenhalter am rad.... 
3. zieh nen 2ten reifen drauf. damit fährts sich einfach besser. das sind  710gr die wirklich weh tuen, vergessen zu haben   


summa summarum hab ich ja garnicht schlecht geschätzt, mit 11,6 bis 11,8kg.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ...3. zieh nen 2ten reifen drauf. damit fährts sich einfach besser. das sind 710gr die wirklich weh tuen, vergessen zu haben  ...


So'n Mist......deshalb war die Probefahrt so unangenehm...
Steuersatz ist ist Acros und der war montiert beim Wiegen. Die Ahead-Kappe und die Schraube habe ich mit dem Kleinkram in Zeile 18 geführt. Flaschenhalter wird noch getauscht.
Bin jetzt also bei 11,664kg.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So'n Mist......deshalb war die Probefahrt so unangenehm...
> Steuersatz ist ist Acros und der war montiert beim Wiegen. Die Ahead-Kappe und die Schraube habe ich mit dem Kleinkram in Zeile 18 geführt. Flaschenhalter wird noch getauscht.
> Bin jetzt also bei 11,664kg.
> 
> ...




jaja, der weg in den leichtbau-olymp ist steinig und schwer. vor allem für uns tourenfahrer, die wir auf eine komfortable gabel, scheibenbremsen und anständige reifen nicht verzichten wollen.

ich kämpfe schon seit einiger zeit an der verflixten 10kg-marke. mit dem rahmen habe ich da sehr schlechte vorraussetzungen.

im januar will ich die klemmung meiner stütze umbauen (-30gr), und n leichten kettenstrebenschutz dranmachen. xtr-umwerfer und speedneedle hat's christkind möglich gemacht. doch selbst dann hänge ich immer noch bei 10.208gr. da wird die luft langsam dünn ist nurnoch durch n neuen lrs zu knacken.

naja, fahren wir lieber, anstatt in der werkstatt zu versauern!  


edit: nicht w/ dem lenker wundern. hatte meinen f99 grade zersägt und auf meinen neuen gewartet.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

Bin heute mal den Weg hier rauf und runter. Fühlte sich für'n Fully schon verdammt leicht an......jedenfalls nicht zu vergleichen mit dem alten Bock.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], die urlaub oder sonst wie frei haben:
> hat jemand interesse mit mir eine langsame (GA1) runde am mittwoch so ab mittag zu drehen? 3-4h werden es werden...
> 
> schönen feiertag noch!
> Knax


Vorschlag: Du kommst um 12 zum Bahnhof (Roetgen) und wir machen 'ne feine Schneerunde im Venn !

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Übrigens gibts hier nochmal eine Zusammenfassung der "Rotwild-Story"...


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> zur gabel: das absolulte optimum wäre wohl ne fox f100x
> 
> schau mal bei ebay, da gibt's die sonst 1100 teure gabel oft neu für um die 400.  zum beispiel hier oder hier ...


Hab mir die Gabel(n) eben mal angeschaut. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, umhauen tut mich das nicht. 1. halte ich nicht von zuviel "Schnickschnack" an Federgabeln und all das für 200g !? Da lob ich mir meine MZ mit ETA; ein kurzer Dreh und im Uphill geht die Post ab  Abgesehen davon fänd ich weiß viel schöner...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

Also, Schneetour für morgen (ähnlich wie Spendentour im Januar)...hier gehts zum Termin !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So'n Mist......deshalb war die Probefahrt so unangenehm...
> Steuersatz ist ist Acros und der war montiert beim Wiegen. Die Ahead-Kappe und die Schraube habe ich mit dem Kleinkram in Zeile 18 geführt. Flaschenhalter wird noch getauscht.
> Bin jetzt also bei 11,664kg.
> 
> ...


Da habe ich doch was für dich


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

@IGGY: Mit der Klemme kann ich nix anfangen, aber die Kappe ist nett......Am besten fährst Du morgen mit und bringst sie gleich mit...oder Max kommt sie bei Dir holen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Dezember 2005)

carbon rovings mit titanschraube. nett!
8 gramm?

welches maß hat die? was willst du dafür haben?


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> carbon rovings mit titanschraube. nett!
> 8 gramm?
> 
> welches maß hat die? was willst du dafür haben?


...ich war eben mal bei den Jungs von Ingenieur Tec schnuppern...


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

Der Termin für's Hohe Venn wurde auf Anfrage auf 14:00 Uhr verschoben !!


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin für's Hohe Venn wurde auf Anfrage auf 14:00 Uhr verschoben !!



Danke Ralph, bis morgen ähh heute nachmittag. Gut's Nächtle


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Ralph, bis morgen ähh heute nachmittag. Gut's Nächtle


Ich hoffe, wir werden mit einer traumhaften Winterlandschaft belohnt


----------



## IGGY (28. Dezember 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> carbon rovings mit titanschraube. nett!
> 8 gramm?
> 
> welches maß hat die? was willst du dafür haben?


7,4 Gramm bei einem Maß von 35.9mm!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Ralph, bis morgen ähh heute nachmittag. Gut's Nächtle


Ähm...Georg ? Falls Du das noch liest hier: Bring bitte 'nen Klappspaten mit, kann meinen grad nicht finden...
Wird sicher lustig gleich...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

Da sind ja die beiden Richtigen beisammen.  

Viel Spaß und macht ein paar Fotos.

Auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt.   

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

Also einen seriösen Bericht von Heute gibt's hier; im Forum kann ich ja die Wahrheit schreiben...
Ich fang mal hinten an, also mit der Karte der GPS-Aufzeichnung. Hat jemand 'ne Idee, warum das in Roetgen so geknubelt ist und dauernd hin und her geht ?






Ich will Euch erlösen  Georg der Penner (tschuldige) war wie immer zu spät und damit ich nicht erfriere, bin ich ein bisschen um die Blöcke...So bekam ich immerhin die 2,5 Std. für den WP zusammen 
Für die 10-15cm im Hohen Venn, habe ich selbstverständich mein Winterrad genommen. Ich hatte vorher extra meine alten Racing Ralph draufgezogen !






Und dann haben wir unterwegs noch Robin Hood getroffen !! Chic oder ? 





Alle Bilder ? hier...
Bis Freitag soll das Wetter noch so bleiben ! Wer hat also Lust auf einen Snow-Nightride im hohen Venn ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bis Freitag soll das Wetter noch so bleiben ! Wer hat also Lust auf einen Snow-Nightride im hohen Venn ?...


Jetzt muß ich mich schon selbst zitieren... Hatte eben mit Georg die Idee, am Freitag Abend nochmal im Venn zu fahren. 5-10 Mirages im Schnee; ihr glaubt nicht, wie genial das ist ! Wir müssten dann aber schon um 16:30 los oder wir fahren schon morgen. Da könnte ich auch später (19:00 Uhr) und vielleicht auch einige andere !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Euch erlösen  Georg der Penner ....
> Und dann haben wir unterwegs noch Robin Hood getroffen !! Chic oder ?


Das ist normal! Der ist immer spät drann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Überschuhe sind schon der Knaller!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

Sodele ! Hab mal 2 Termine für einen Snow-Nightride eingetragen ! Wer an beiden kann, bitte auch in beiden eintragen. Der mit weniger Anmeldungen wird dann gekillt 

Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr
Freitag 16:30 Uhr

Und nicht vergessen, am Samstag soll's wieder regnen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele ! Hab mal 2 Termine für einen Snow-Nightride eingetragen ! Wer an beiden kann, bitte auch in beiden eintragen. Der mit weniger Anmeldungen wird dann gekillt
> 
> Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr
> Freitag 16:30 Uhr
> ...




heul...ich will mit, bin aber immer noch krank und das seit 2wochen.
das hatte ich echt noch nie....will aber auch alles nicht besser werden.
sag dann mal, viel spaß ....

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

@Kai: So'n Mist ...wünsche Dir jetzt aber rasche Genesung ! Wirst sehen, es hilft 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele ! Hab mal 2 Termine für einen Snow-Nightride eingetragen ! Wer an beiden kann, bitte auch in beiden eintragen. Der mit weniger Anmeldungen wird dann gekillt
> 
> Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr
> Freitag 16:30 Uhr
> ...



So, ich habe mich für morgen eingetragen kannst den Laden jetzt dicht machen und wir fahren morgen!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe mich für morgen eingetragen kannst den Laden jetzt dicht machen und wir fahren morgen!


Also haut rein ! Mir wäre morgen eh lieber ...Und wenn ihr euch für morgen fleissig eintragt, bin ich Silvester bei Euch dabei... (wenn's nicht ganz so matschig wird evtl. mit dem neuen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe mich für morgen eingetragen kannst den Laden jetzt dicht machen und wir fahren morgen!


Mahlzeit,

also mit 4 Leutchen sollte man schon unterwegs sein, damit es richtig Spaß macht. Gebt Euch 'nen Ruck 
Ich schaue am Nachmittag noch einmal rein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (29. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> also mit 4 Leutchen sollte man schon unterwegs sein, damit es richtig Spaß macht. Gebt Euch 'nen Ruck
> Ich schaue am Nachmittag noch einmal rein...


...ich würde ja sofort mitfahren, aber leider fahre ich heute nacht in den ski-urlaub nach mayrhofen   da werde ich dann punkte für den WP mit skitouren sammeln  
@all: guten rutsch und wir sehen uns (gesund & munter) 2006 wieder!!!

mfg
Knax


----------



## GeJott (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi Ralph,

Trage mich jetzt auch für heute Abend ein.

Bis gleich

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Trage mich jetzt auch für heute Abend ein.
> 
> ...


Alles klar, bin um 7 da...oder kommt Georg auch ? Dann komme ich erst um viertel nach...
Dir einen schönen Urlaub Max !!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

Also dann bis gleich Männer...
Die morgige Tour habe ich auf 13:00 Uhr umterminiert; einer meiner Alpencrossbegleiter kommt zu Besuch...evtl. auch 2 
Also wer noch Zeit und Lust hat...hier ist der Termin.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

nach mal vielen Dank an den Guide und den Streckenpräperator, super Piste, geiler Schnee und am Ende doch schei$$e kalt! 

Mein Rad und ich sind schon dabei wieder aufzutauen, vielleicht bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> nach mal vielen Dank an den Guide und den Streckenpräperator, super Piste, geiler Schnee und am Ende doch schei$$e kalt!
> 
> Mein Rad und ich sind schon dabei wieder aufzutauen, vielleicht bis Samstag!


...jo, war fein ...morgen die Tour nehme ich jetzt ganz raus und konzentriere mich auf Samstag !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (29. Dezember 2005)

Nabend, 
auch ich bin wieder augetaut. Auf den letzten Metern kam ich mir in der Tat wie eingefroren vor. Alles ging einen Tick schwerer , die Strassen in Roetgen wollten kein Ende mehr nehmen.....links......rechts...und wieder links....  dann verabschiedete sich Ralph von uns und 50 Meter weiter hätte ich beinahe noch eine Bodenprobe genommen.  

Aber alles in Allem eine super Runde , die nur noch durch Vollmond zu toppen gewesen wäre.

Bilder schicke ich morgen. 
Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hier gibt's was zur Tour...und hier das Bild des Abends:





Schön war's...ich könnt schon wieder...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (30. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

Habe meine Fotos von gestern noch eingestellt. KLICK

Allen denjenigen, die ich nicht mehr sehe, wünsche ich hiermit einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gerd


----------



## big-foot (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi Ralph,

am 28.12. war ich 1-2 Stunden hinter Euch unterwegs, das Foto vom Aufstieg nach Ternell kam mir sehr bekannt vor, bei mir wurde es dann doch noch ziemlich spät, weil es dunkel wurde, und  ich dann doch relativ langsam von oben (Neu-Hattlich) über die Bellersforter Brücke nach Raeren zurückgefahren bin 
dort hatte ich das Auto - am Ende kurz bevor ich zu Hause war, bin aus der Kurve geschliddert und habe mit Stoßstange und Kühler abgerissen, damit waren weiteren touren erstmal passé

Frage: Könntest du mir mal sagen, was Du alles an Zubehör für Dein Garmin-Gerät hast, da ich mir selbst was zulegen will (ich hatte Dir mal war ein paar Wochen in dem Zusammenhang ne Mail geschickt)

Gruß Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2005)

@Stefan: Das mit dem Auto ist sehr ärgerlich ! Du hast eine PM von mir...

Wünsche auch hier noch einmal allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


Wünche ich dir auch Kettenfresser !!
Falls wer frei und Interesse hat, ich starte morgen 11:45 und Freitag ab 11:00 Uhr in Roetgen zu einer ausgedehnten Tour !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2006)

Also nochmal für alle Kurzentschlossene....morgen kurz nach 11:00 Uhr ab Roetgen Bahnhof ! Bei Interess bitte PM !!!!!!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2006)

Ich bin's nochmal..der Jahreswechsel hat mich "Homepage" mäßig ein bischen aus der Bahn geworfen...
Hier noch ein Nachtrag von Mittwoch: Da hatte ich 'nen richitg "harten Knochen" zu Besuch hier... Ich sag nur "3/4 Hose, Gefrierpunkt und ca. 7 std. im Sattel......






Mehr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2006)

Für unseren Gast aus dem Flachland, haben wir alle Trails gezückt...
Mehr dazu hier...





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (9. Januar 2006)

hallo ralph,

wie schaut es mit den nightride`s derzeit aus.
ich bin nun wieder gesund und hätte lust an einer schönen tour teilzunehmen.
wie schauts mit diesem donnerstag aus?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2006)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht. Geht's evtl. auch mal Mittwoch oder Freitag ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (9. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht. Geht's evtl. auch mal Mittwoch oder Freitag ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



mittwoch geht leider in dieser woch nicht. 
sonst aber kein problem.
freitag bin ich mit max um 18:15uhr in breinig verabredet und könnten dann um 18:40uhr an der schranke in venwegen sein.
ginge das bei dir?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und könnten dann um 18:40uhr an der schranke in venwegen sein.
> ginge das bei dir?
> 
> gruß kai


Halten wir 18:45 an der Schranke fest ? Termin kommt dann noch !


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2006)

Sooo...für Freitag bitte hier eintragen !

Gute Nacht
Ralph


----------



## Knax (10. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht. Geht's evtl. auch mal Mittwoch oder Freitag ?


...mittwoch hätte ich auch zeit und lust!!! wie schauts aus?

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...mittwoch hätte ich auch zeit und lust!!! wie schauts aus?
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Wird wohl nicht vor 19 Uhr gehen, denke ich. Melde mich heute abend !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

Nabend,

jetzt nochmal zu morgen abend: Wie schon gesagt, um 19:00 Uhr könnte ich unten sein ! Wie schauts ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (10. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> jetzt nochmal zu morgen abend: Wie schon gesagt, um 19:00 Uhr könnte ich unten sein ! Wie schauts ?


...ich werde da sein - aber ohne Kai! dann können wir endlich mal locker fahren  
bis morgen dann
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich werde da sein - aber ohne Kai! dann können wir endlich mal locker fahren
> bis morgen dann
> Knax


Schnell ist bei Kälte Gift und mein Kreuz kneift noch immer...
Und jetzt schnell eintragen...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Für den Treffpunkt am Bahnhof gilt generell: Wenn sich bis 1 Std. vorher niemand meldet, (LMB, SMS oder telefonisch) komme ich u.U. am Bahnhof gar nicht vorbei !!


----------



## charly245 (10. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich werde da sein - aber ohne Kai! dann können wir endlich mal locker fahren
> bis morgen dann
> Knax




....da lachen ja die hühner !


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ....da lachen ja die hühner !


So isses ...und wie soll ich alter Herr denn Jungspund jetzt unter Kontrolle bringen ? Ach soll er halt einfach auf mich warten und erfrieren...


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2006)

Tut mir leid Knax, muss leider absagen. Nicht wegen dem Regen...komme nicht pünktlich von der Arbeit weg !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (11. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid Knax, muss leider absagen. Nicht wegen dem Regen...komme nicht pünktlich von der Arbeit weg !


  so ein mist aber auch   bei dem wetter wäre das eh net so doll geworden! setze ich mich eben auf die rolle!
bis freitag!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2006)

Auch der Freitag wackelt ein bisschen; melde mich aber noch !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2006)

Wie sagt der Kölsch so gerne "et kütt wie et kütt"...ich kann nicht Leute !! Den Eintrag im LMB für heute abend habe ich gelöscht.

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann's nicht ändern... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (13. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sagt der Kölsch so gerne "et kütt wie et kütt"...ich kann nicht Leute !! Den Eintrag im LMB für heute abend habe ich gelöscht.
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann's nicht ändern...
> 
> ...




hallo ralph,

schade schade!
ich hoffe max sagt nicht auch noch ab.
hatte mich so gefreut nach 4 wochen nochmal zu biken.

wünsche dir noch einen schönen tag.

wenn du nächste woch was einträgst bin ich bestimmt dabei.
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2006)

Nabend,

ich glaube, ich hätte diese Tour hier melden sollen...leider wußte ich selbst nicht, wo die Reise hingeht...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (14. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich glaube, ich hätte diese Tour hier melden sollen...leider wußte ich selbst nicht, wo die Reise hingeht...
> 
> ...



Die Ecke scheint wohl im Moment der Renner zu sein, mein Vater ist dort auch heute rumgewandert, da er sich aber bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet hat, hoffe ich das Ihr den nicht über den Haufen gefahren habt!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ecke scheint wohl im Moment der Renner zu sein, mein Vater ist dort auch heute rumgewandert, da er sich aber bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet hat, hoffe ich das Ihr den nicht über den Haufen gefahren habt!


Nein, wir sind zwar 3 mal auf die Seite geknallt, aber unter uns lag niemand...Ehrenwort...


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Nach langer Zeit wieder einmal eine Sonntagstour !
Treffpunkte: 10:00 Uhr Roetgen Bahnhof (Abfahrt !!!!!!!!!!), 10:30 Uhr Sportplatz zwischen Vennwegen u. Mulartshütte und um 11:00 Uhr am Betonunterstand auf der Wehebachtalsperre !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2006)

Nabend,

hier gibt's was zum Lesen zur Tour mit den Omerbachern am Sonntag !
Für diesen Samstag, 11:00 Uhr, ist wieder eine Tour in dieser Grössenordnung ab Roetgen geplant. Bei Interesse am besten hier posten...Bestätigung bzw. Details kommen noch !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (25. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Interesse am besten hier posten...



...HIER!!!  
kann ich aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen, da ich endlich mal meinen BE führerschein abholen sollte  

mfg
Knax


----------



## East-B-iker (25. Januar 2006)

Ich habe auch Interesse! 
Bin aber nocht nicht sicher ob ich Samstag Zeit bekomme.
Wird sich aber im Laufe der Woche noch herausstellen.

Wie lange wird die Tour denn ungefähr dauern?

Gruss,
Eastbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie lange wird die Tour denn ungefähr dauern?
> 
> Gruss,
> Eastbiker


Nabend,

schön, von Dir zu hören ! Dauer der Tour: Ich sag mal 4-5 Std....ich kann einfach nicht anders... Hängt aber auch ein bischen vom Wetter ab !
Was macht Dein GPS ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (25. Januar 2006)

Oh! Denn ich bin seit September keine Tour mehr gefahren die länger als 3h gedauert hat.
Aber egal, was einen nicht umbringt härtet ab  

Dem GPS geht's gut.Habe es aber in letzer Zeit nicht mehr benutzt da ich nur meine Hausstrecken gefahren bin. Aber Samstag wird wieder aufgezeichnet falls ich mitfahre.
Das Wetter soll ja super werden!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Oh! Denn ich bin seit September keine Tour mehr gefahren die länger als 3h gedauert hat....


Also mal keine Panik wegen der Dauer...ist nur, weil ich so langsam bin...
Wäre schön, wenn Du's schaffst !

Ich trage gleich noch einen Termin ein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

So, der Termin für Samstag ist da...hier geht's zur Anmeldung !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe mir mal Ralph´s Homepage angeschaut. 
Ich glaube ich komme auch mal mit.

Habe vor zwei Wochen Cheng und Co beim Night Ride ab Dürwis kennen gelernt.
Am Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber ich schau mal rein.

Viel Spaß am Wochenende 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich glaube ich komme auch mal mit...


Gerne; schau hier ab und zu rein...ich fahre fast jeden Samstag ab Roetgen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, der Termin für Samstag ist da...hier geht's zur Anmeldung !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Normale Menschen erkennen sofort den Widerspruch:

Netter Nordeifeltrip ab Roetgen. Route steht noch nicht fest,mit 60-75km und min. 1000hm ist aber zu rechnen !  Ich schwanke noch.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich schwanke noch.


Für Dich doch nichts ungewöhliches oder ?... Hab übrigens ein ziemlich schlechtes Gewissen; muß unbedingt wieder bei einer Deiner nächsten Touren dabei sein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,
entgegen der PM an Ralph kann ich doch am samstag!   es gibt nur ein problem. das problem hat zu tun mit einem gang... zurzeit ist nur mein singlespeed einsatzbereit (mein principia liegt noch in einzelteilen im keller)...
@Ralph: du weißt ja, wie ich es letzten sonntag gemacht habe... willste mich nochens mitnehmen? (bergauf ist ja kein problem, nur bergab müsste die gruppe rücksicht auf den armen Max nehmen   )???

bis dann
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> es gibt nur ein problem. das problem hat zu tun mit einem gang... zurzeit ist nur mein singlespeed einsatzbereit
> bis dann
> Knax



Da hat aber einer immer noch nicht die Schnauze voll , alle Achtung!


----------



## Knax (26. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat aber einer immer noch nicht die Schnauze voll , alle Achtung!


...was hast du letzten sonntag gelernt?! "qualität kommt von ..."

kuchen bei mutti essen [ ]
qual                          [ ]
fully fahren                 [ ]

mfg
Knax


----------



## Cheng (26. Januar 2006)

kuchen bei mutti essen [x]
qual [x]
fully fahren [x]

Also ich finde alles gut, man muss nur den richtigen Kompromiss finden!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

Max: Habs doch schon bei der letzten Tour offen und ehrlich verkündet..."freue mich über jeden Bremser"......Blödsinn, komm rauf, fahr mit, hab Spaß !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (27. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Max: Habs doch schon bei der letzten Tour offen und ehrlich verkündet..."freue mich über jeden Bremser"......Blödsinn, komm rauf, fahr mit, hab Spaß !!


...alles klar! bin um 11 uhr da  

mfg
Knax


----------



## East-B-iker (27. Januar 2006)

Also ich werde Samstag auch dabei sein!

Noch ne Frage: wie hoch wird der Singletrailanteil sein? Kann ich es wagen mit meinem alten 15kg-Trainingsrad ohne Federgabel anzutreten, oder eher nicht? Ansonsten werde ich mein richtiges Bike noch aus dem Winterschlaf wecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie hoch wird der Singletrailanteil sein? Kann ich es wagen mit meinem alten 15kg-Trainingsrad ohne Federgabel anzutreten...


Boris & auch mein Motto ist i.d.R. "Lieber auf den Trails schwitzen, als auf den Forstwegen erfrieren 

Bei den Temperaturen sind mir Trails wesentlich lieber, als Waldautobahnen, hängt aber auch ein bisschen von den Bodenverhältnissen ab. Durchaus möglich, dass die Tour eher traillastig wird und ich empfehle das "richtige Bike" 
Max: Was hält denn der Singlespeeder von Wegen wie z.b. Wagemanntrail, Gräben usw...? 
Ich könnte Dir ab Roetgen mein Tribal anbieten; Du solltest dann aber zur Anprobe gegen 10:30 bei mir sein !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (27. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Max: Was hält denn der Singlespeeder von Wegen wie z.b. Wagemanntrail, Gräben usw...?
> Ich könnte Dir ab Roetgen mein Tribal anbieten; Du solltest dann aber zur Anprobe gegen 10:30 bei mir sein !


...max und fully?!  warum nicht...alles mal ausprobieren  
könnte zwar die gräben mit dem sisspeed fahren, aber wenn du mir mal dein tribal leihst... am berg werde ich es dir 1000mal danken!
nur weiß ich nicht genau, wo du wohnst ^^ schick mal deine adresse per PM, dann bin ich pünktlich bei dir am haus.
bis morgen
Knax


----------



## on any sunday (27. Januar 2006)

Alles Quatsch. Ich bin dafür, das der Herr Knax mit dem Singlespeeder fährt, der Ostbelgier mit seinem Uraltbike, ich mit meinem UrUraltbike und R2D2 mit seinem neuem Hirsch, wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## IGGY (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo
Heute ist der Paketmann gekommen und hat meine Gabel gebracht. Ich werde dann Morgen zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt starten. Hoffentlich ist sie repariert. Ich habe kein gutes Gefühl. Naja mal schauen. Nächstes mal fahre ich dann wieder mit. Viel Spaß Morgen!


----------



## Knax (27. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Quatsch. Ich bin dafür, das der Herr Knax mit dem Singlespeeder fährt, der Ostbelgier mit seinem Uraltbike, ich mit meinem UrUraltbike und R2D2 mit seinem neuem Hirsch, wird bestimmt lustig!


...aber nur wenn wir alle 30min die räder untereinander tauschen! vorraussetzung sind spd-pedale und 10 energie-gels  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Quatsch. Ich bin dafür, das der Herr Knax mit dem Singlespeeder fährt, der Ostbelgier mit seinem Uraltbike, ich mit meinem UrUraltbike und R2D2 mit seinem neuem Hirsch, wird bestimmt lustig!


Hehe...lass den Max ruhig mal das Fully testen. Lustig wirds trotzdem, z.b. wegen Invers-Schaltung... Also überlegs Dir gut Max...
Übrigens ist mein "Uraltbike" gerade mal 2 "Saisons" alt...
Na dann bis morgen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nächstes mal fahre ich dann wieder mit. Viel Spaß Morgen!


Und warum nicht morgen ?...


----------



## Knax (27. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...lass den Max ruhig mal das Fully testen. Lustig wirds trotzdem, z.b. wegen Invers-Schaltung... Also überlegs Dir gut Max...


...zu schade nur, dass mein XTR eh invers ist  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...zu schade nur, dass mein XTR eh invers ist
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Schade...hatte mich schon gefreut. Übrigens ist Boris morgen leider nicht dabei...Erkältung...Gute Besserung von hier aus !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Noch ne Frage: wie hoch wird der Singletrailanteil sein?...


Die Entscheidung ist gefallen denke ich...Kalt=Trails...nimm das "richtige" Bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2006)

Hi Ralph

Wär auch mal wieder gerne ein Ründchen bei dir mitgefahren- werd es aber morgen wohl nicht schaffen, da ich mal wieder an den Rädern basteln muss. Ich schaue....vielleicht, wenn ich gaanz früh anfange, klappt es vielleicht doch, dann müsste ich aber noch den alten Herrn Sonntag kontaktieren, ob er mich von Köln aus mitnimmt.


----------



## IGGY (28. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum nicht morgen ?...


Weil ich bis gerade gearbeitet habe und mir dann 11 Uhr zu früh ist und da ich glaube das es für mich besser ist etwas ruhig durch den Wald zu rollen. Ich saß immerhin 6 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike! Nächstes mal wieder!
So nun in die Heia! N8


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2006)

@Uwe: Wäre klasse, wenn's klappt ! Bei der nächsten grösseren Sache bei Euch in der Ecke, tauche ich auch noch einmal auf !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2006)

Wie ich es mir gedacht habe, bin gerade mit dem Schrauben fertig geworden....leider zu spät, werde es also leider nicht mehr schaffen....und das bei diesen Traumbedingungen


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich es mir gedacht habe, bin gerade mit dem Schrauben fertig geworden....leider zu spät, werde es also leider nicht mehr schaffen....und das bei diesen Traumbedingungen



Hast auch nichts verpasst!  Die blöde Sonne hat geschienen, alle Wege waren mit dem weissen Zeug bedeckt, damit wurden auf den Trails die Wurzeln nivelliert, was die übliche dämlichen Streckenauswahl   von Ralph etwas verbesserte.

Dafür waren die Forstautobahnen bestens zu befahren, abgesehen von den Spurrillen, den konstanten Vorwärtsdrifts über beide Räder und den zugeklumpten Schuhen und Cleats.

Kostenlos gab es ein hervorragendes Armtraining durch die ständigen Ausgleichbewegungen. Im Grunde könnte man den gesamten Wald mit Sand zuschütten, das Feeling ist das gleiche. Und ich hasse schon beim Moppedfahren Sand.

Hätte dir also nicht gefallen, du Glückpilz. 

Ich hoffe, ich kann noch meine Pene Gabel anheben. 

Der Schneeekönig 

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kostenlos gab es ein hervorragendes Armtraining durch die ständigen Ausgleichbewegungen....


Ich wußte, ich hab was vergessen......stelle gleich noch ein paar Bildchen rein. Die 40km haben mir, bei den Bodenverhältnissen, vollkommen gereicht 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2006)

Bei Schnee sind Trails eindeutig die bessere Wahl; hat sich auch heute wieder bestätigt...
Die Mitstreiter: On any Sunday, Knax und East-B-Biker.
Die Forstwege zwischen den Trails waren teilweise heftigste Quälerei; Mutproben, wie die Senke oberhalb von Mulartshütte, wurden entschärft...ok, der Kerl mit den Kötern war auch im Weg......also war schieben angesagt...






Bis auf einen kleinen Ausrutscher von Max ist nichts aussergewöhnliches passiert...*g* aber wahrscheinlich war mein Fully schuld...


 



Alles in allem eine feine Runde bei wunderschönem Winterwetter !!


 

 



Mehr dazu und alle Bilder...hier klicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2006)

Feine Fotos.....so richtig zum Naselangmachen.
Wär gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Fotos.....so richtig zum Naselangmachen.
> Wär gerne dabei gewesen


...hab schon dem Michael gesagt...bin in beim nächsten interessanten Event nochmal in Eurer Gegend 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (28. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf einen kleinen Ausrutscher von Max ist nichts aussergewöhnliches passiert...*g* aber wahrscheinlich war mein Fully schuld...


...hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich den schweren bock so lange durchs gelände schaukeln kann   viele dank noch mal für dein bike, ralph. mit meinem sisspeed wäre es heute "etwas" anders gelaufen   aber trotzdem: ich weiß, warum ich ausschließlich hardtail fahre!  

schönes (rest)wochenende!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...viele dank noch mal für dein bike, ralph. mit meinem sisspeed wäre es heute "etwas" anders gelaufen...


Gern geschehen Max...war heute, glaube ich, besser so...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (29. Januar 2006)

Hi
Also meine erste Ausfahrt nach so langer Zeit verlief auch ganz gut. Meine Gabel scheint nun zu funktionieren und meine Beine auch 
Naja die Pulswerte wahren zwar alles andere als im grünen Bereich aber bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen denke ich auch nnormal. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.


----------



## Boris75 (29. Januar 2006)

Hi Ralph

Hab mich jetzt nach langer heimlichleserei endlich auch
mal hier angemeldet !
Schade das ich gestern nicht dabei sein konnte 
Aber es geht wieder aufwärts mit meiner Erkältung

Grüsse
Boris


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2006)

Ja ich brech zusammen ...da habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht mehr mit gerechnet ! Willkommen an Bord und gute Besserung noch !!

Freue mich schon auf viele, schöne gemeinsame Touren in diesem Jahr 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

Mann erkennt deutlich, wie Max sich unter das Rad wirft, um dieses zu schützen! 






Ich war am Samstag ebenfalls unterwegs. Allerdings ohne Rad! Bin sozusagen, bei Ralph hinter'm Haus gewandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (29. Januar 2006)

Das Wochenende war einfach pefekt zum Radeln.
Dank neuen Überschuhen ein  ganz andere Genuss ;-)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mann erkennt deutlich, wie Max sich unter das Rad wirft, um dieses zu schützen! ...


Jup, und ich Verrückter bin tatsächlich mit meinem Rotwild da runter gepoltert...war ziemlich glatt...

Hättest ruhig mal hier klingeln können...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

fahre morgen mit Boris gegen Mittag ab Roetgen (irgendwo zwischen 12-13:00Uuhr) Hätte noch jemand Zeit und Lust ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

sind erst um 13:45 hier gestartet, aber hier hat sich ja eh niemand gemeldet. Ihr musstet sicher alle arbeiten...
War nix spektakuläres heute; wir sind exakt die gleiche Runde wie schon letzten Samstag gefahren.
Einen Purzelbaum gab's von...hab mir dabei dummer Weise die Bremsscheibe am HR ein bisschen verbogen, ist aber schon wieder gerichtet 




Übrigens hatten wir in Roetgen den ganzen Tag strahlenden Sonnenschein, während ab Wahlheim dicke Suppe war. In Stolberg hat es morgens sogar geschneit !





Alle Bilder von heute gibt's hier !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> . Ihr musstet sicher alle arbeiten...
> ....wir sind exakt die gleiche Runde wie schon letzten Samstag gefahren.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



In dem Fall war ich lieber arbeiten.


----------



## IGGY (2. Februar 2006)

Ich auch


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall war ich lieber arbeiten.


Alles in allem war es wesentlich besser fahrbar, als letzten Samstag... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (3. Februar 2006)

Das war ne geile Tour gestern  
Eigentlich wollt ich ja heute auch fahren aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster
schaue ist das Wetter wohl nichts für mich !  

Boris


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ne geile Tour gestern  ...


Das stimmt wohl...

Nabend,

so, die schwarzen Stücke Isolierband sind gegen die Lackschutzfolie ausgetausch. Die Folie ist 0,8mm stark; man kann die Kanten also schon sehen, aber ich find's ok.

@Max: Kannst also von der Folie gerne etwas haben !

Morgen bin ich um 11:00 Uhr für max. eine halbe Std. im Firebike Shop und starte dann von da aus zu einer Tour 
Falls jemand mit will, bitte hier melden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (4. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Max: Kannst also von der Folie gerne etwas haben !
> 
> Morgen bin ich um 11:00 Uhr für max. eine halbe Std. im Firebike Shop und starte dann von da aus zu einer Tour
> Falls jemand mit will, bitte hier melden !


...würde ja echt gerne mitfahren, bin aber (wieder einmal) erkältet  
@Ralph: wie machen wir das mit der folie?! ich könnte die tage mal hochkommen...

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde ja echt gerne mitfahren, bin aber (wieder einmal) erkältet  ...


Das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder ? Findest Du nicht, dass das etwas zu häufig vorkommt ?
Zur Folie: Komm doch einfach Montag Abend mal vorbei...

Zur heutigen Tour: Der Boden wird immer besser (schön gefroren); Grip ohne Ende ...bin wieder sämtliche Trails hier rauf und runter gefahren. Macht mir bei den Temperaturen am meisten Spaß  





Diesmal bin ich die Variante über das Solchbachtal gefahren, das heisst also Hasselbachgraben heute komplett ...Ganz schon heikel das hintere Stück...

Bilder gibt's hier !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (5. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder ? Findest Du nicht, dass das etwas zu häufig vorkommt ?
> Zur Folie: Komm doch einfach Montag Abend mal vorbei...


...jaja ich weiß, aber sich (wie letzten samstag) knapp 5h durch den wald schlagen, kann kein körper aushalten... ausser vielleicht der von eifelyetis  
morgen abend geht leider nicht - kriege keine auto... ich schreibe dir mal!

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2006)

...... oder Singlespeed fahren im Winter 
P.S.: Wann mußt du den Sattel zurück haben?


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...jaja ich weiß, aber sich (wie letzten samstag) knapp 5h durch den wald schlagen, kann kein körper aushalten...


Ich seh da kein Problem drin !
Gute Besserung 

Grüsse
Eifelyeti...


----------



## Knax (5. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...... oder Singlespeed fahren im Winter
> P.S.: Wann mußt du den Sattel zurück haben?


...da Arndt meinte, dass die SID eh erst mitte märz da  ist, haste noch was zeit  
mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2006)

Wie SID? Ich dachte R7!? Welche SID denn? Die die ich habe?


----------



## Knax (5. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie SID? Ich dachte R7!? Welche SID denn? Die die ich habe?


...eigentlich bin ich immer noch ziemlich unschlüssig. im moment tendiere ich zu einer SID Team... werde den test am dienstag lesen (evtl. tauchen da ja mal zur abwechselung fakten auf  ).

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2006)

Nabend Gemeinde(n),

wie sieht's aus mit einem Nightride am Donnerstag ? Zeiten wie immer (Roetgen 19:00, Vennwegen 19:30)...allerdings nur bei akzeptablen Wetterverhältnissen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (8. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde(n),
> 
> wie sieht's aus mit einem Nightride am Donnerstag ? Zeiten wie immer (Roetgen 19:00, Vennwegen 19:30)...allerdings nur bei akzeptablen Wetterverhältnissen...


...das ist schlecht: donnerstags habe ich immer schulsport (wenn man es überhaupt "sport" nennen darf  ). 
@Ralph: wie schauts samstag mit einer tour so ab mittag aus??? dann könnte ich in einem die folie abholen  

mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. Februar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph: wie schauts samstag mit einer tour so ab mittag aus???


Lasst uns doch Sonntag fahren. Dann kann ich auch mit.


----------



## Knax (8. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns doch Sonntag fahren. Dann kann ich auch mit.


...nich so schnell! sonntag fahre ich natürlich auch (wenn das wetter passt)  
muss ja wieder ein paar pünktchen sammeln...

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2006)

Also ich fahre lieber Samstags...sorry...und sicher auch diesen. Starte in der Regel gegen 11:00 Uhr, melde mich aber noch !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

nach dem ganzen Neuschnee hier, der zu allem Übel auch noch extrem nass ist, findet heute kein Nightride ab Roetgen statt 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2006)

Hier noch der Termin für Samstag !
11:00 uhr ab Roetgen; Route noch unklar...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2006)

Moin,

hab die Tour gelöscht; starte jetzt alleine zu einer Runde durch die weiße Pracht...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

in der Hoffnung auf bessers Wetter habe ich eine Tour für Sonntag eingetragen...hier klicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2006)

Hi
Ich habe mich mal eingetragen. Kann aber sein das ich kurzfristig abspringen muß wenn das Fußballtunier von meinem Sohn länger dauert.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2006)

@IGGY: Kann sein, dass wir uns eh wieder über Vennwegen/Mulartshütte in Richtung Vicht oder so bewegen und wir könnten uns wieder am Sportplatz treffen. Ich überlege aber noch, weil ich in er letzten Zeit so häufig dort unterwegs war. Evtl. fahre ich auch noch einmal Richtung Eupen, dort eine Runde über die CC-Strecke. Dann eine Runde um den See und rauf zum Reinartzhof und dann den Trail am Steinbach wieder runter bis zur Bellesforder Brücke. Das wäre ein ziemlich traillastige Runde...in etwa entsprechend dieser hier von Mitte November... Also wie gesagt, ich melde mich noch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2006)

So, es geht definitiv Richtung Eupen; Treffpunkt in Vennwegen fällt damit flach ! Was das Wetter betrifft, am besten morgen gegen 12 nochmal hier rein schauen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (18. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, es geht definitiv Richtung Eupen; Treffpunkt in Vennwegen fällt damit flach ! Was das Wetter betrifft, am besten morgen gegen 12 nochmal hier rein schauen



N´abend allerseits,

@Kai: wie schauts aus?! ich richte mich nach dir...

mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2006)

Mach mal ICQ an Max!


----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2006)

Hi Ralph
Das klappt bei mir nicht denke ich. Da ich mit dem Rad anreisen muß müßte ich schon sehr früh losfahren um bei Dir zu sein. Ich drehe dann Morgen wenn es nicht regnet eine Runde in unseren Wäldern gegen 13.30 Uhr. 
Vieleicht habe ich ja wieder Glück mit dem Wetter so wie Heute. Da konnten wir auch eine schöen GA1 Runde drehen ohne naß zu werden.
Nächstes mal komme ich aber mal mit nach Belgien. Da bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2006)

Mal sehen, ob das Wetter überhaupt mitspielt  Ansonsten schönes Wochenende !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2006)

Mahlzeit,

bisher noch kein tropfen Regen in Roetgen und ich wette drauf; um halb 2 fängt's an...
Wer mitfahren will bitte unbedingt hier melden, oder bei mir anrufen (01749410088). Ein Bekannter von mir aus DUS fährt mit und wir starten, wenn sich niemand meldet, vor meiner Haustüre...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (20. Februar 2006)

...um zum eigentlichen thema zurückzukommen ( "Di. & Do. Nightrides..."):

@Ralph: morgen abend lust und zeit für eine tour??? Kai hatte auch interesse bekundet...

Glcük Auf!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

@knax: Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich den Titel schon ändern lassen......ich denke nicht, dass morgen was geht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (20. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @knax: Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich den Titel schon ändern lassen......ich denke nicht, dass morgen was geht.


...wenn ich mir so den papp-schnee draußen ansehe, setzte ich mich lieber auf die rolle  
ich habe ja schließlich genug schnee über karneval beim skifahren im kleinwalsertal  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn ich mir so den papp-schnee draußen ansehe, setzte ich mich lieber auf die rolle  ...


dito...

Hier gibts übrigens ein bisschen mehr zur gestrigen Runde und eins ist sicher: In Kürze geht mal Richtung Düsseldorf zu einer Haldentour !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (22. Februar 2006)

Hi Ralph
Fahren wir Samstag ne Tour wenn das Wetter schön ?
Bin wieder heiss aufs radfahren  
Heute bin ich nochmal nach langer Erkältungspause
55 km auf der Strasse gefahren . Das tat richtig gut


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2006)

Hi Boris,

klar, haben ja schon telefoniert. Wetter soll ja passen  und vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse. Ich trage später noch einen Termin ein !

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Hier gehts zum Termin für Samstag ab Roetgen und jetzt, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß ob ich selbst kann, noch ein bisschen Werbung für Rosenmontag: Alaaf ;-)


----------



## charly245 (22. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hier gehts zum Termin für Samstag ab Roetgen



hallo ralph,

wenn ich darf, würde ich gern ne runde mit euch drehen.
kann nach roetgen kommen oder ihr fangt mich in vennwegen auf.

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ralph,
> 
> wenn ich darf, würde ich gern ne runde mit euch drehen.
> kann nach roetgen kommen oder ihr fangt mich in vennwegen auf.
> ...


Dürfen tut doch jeder ...Ob wir Richtung Vicht runter fahren, weiß ich noch nicht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

Moin zusammen,

da es eigentlich schon kurz nach der Threaderöffnung nicht nur um Nightrides ging, habe ich den Titel anpassen lassen. So ist's etwas universeller... 

Danke coffee  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen tut doch jeder ...


Ähm...ich hoffe, das "jeder" ist nicht falsch verstanden worden ! Es ist so gemeint, wie es geschrieben steht und Du bist hoffentlich dabei ! Also husch, eintragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## East-B-iker (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

würde auch nochmal gerne eine Runde mit euch drehen, weiss aber erst sehr kurzfristig ob ich es zeitlich hinbekomme.
Ihr seht ja dann ob ich um 11Uhr in Roetgen am Treffpunkt stehe oder nicht...

Somit seit ihr schonmal vorgewarnt  

Gruss,
Eastbiker


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

@East-B-iker: Falls Du Dich hier nicht mehr rechtzeitig melden kannst einfach kurz anrufen ! Wir sind auf jeden Fall um 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof.
@Kai: Nix mehr gehört von Dir !? Was die Route betrifft: Der Trend geht klar in die Gegenrichtung ! Der Schnee ist so gut wie weg; das muß man ausnutzen 

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wie findet man am besten zu meinem Alpencrossbericht ?  Auflösung siehe Anhang...


----------



## charly245 (24. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai: Nix mehr gehört von Dir !? Was die Route betrifft: Der Trend geht klar in die Gegenrichtung !



hallo ralph,

alles klar, bin dann um 11uhr am bahnhof.
das ist doch dort wo wir uns zum helloween-nightride getroffen haben, oder?
bis morgen dann,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist doch dort wo wir uns zum helloween-nightride getroffen haben, oder?...


Genau da...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
werde leider nicht mit euch fahren können.
Ich starte jetzt gleich zu einer Tour, da ich Mittags zurück sein muss.

Euch aber noch viel Spass!


Gruss,
Eastbiker


----------



## charly245 (25. Februar 2006)

hallo ralph und boris,

danke für die nette tour heute !
die trails waren erste sahne...auch wenn ich mich einiges nicht getraut habe  

hier meine daten von heute:
6,5 h. davon 5:53 h reine fahrzeit.
85km mit 1491hm und das alles bei einer 
durchschnitts-temp. von -1 grad.  

nun bin ich etwas platt und geh auf die couch.

ich hoffe ich kann demnächst nochmal dabei sein.

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2006)

@Kai...warte 5 Minuten, dann gibt's noch Bericht und Bilder...
Tour war wirklich klasse !!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2006)

Start war heute in Roetgen um 11:00 Uhr; Kai kam per Rad von Breinig aus und Boris war endlich auch wieder dabei 
Mit so fitten Menschen, kann man sich nochmal richtig austoben...gesagt getan...Super Wetter und eine richtig geile Tour war das ...






Bericht und weitere Bilder gibt's hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (25. Februar 2006)

Nabend zusammen
Das war echt nochmal ne geile Tour
@kai Hut ab vor deiner Leistung . Das schaft auch nicht 
jeder 6,5 h bei den Temperaturen zu fahren .
Darfst auf jeden fall nochmal mitfahren !

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das war echt nochmal ne geile Tour...


Das kann man wohl sagen ! Ich könnt jetzt noch jubeln; zum 1. mal den kompletten Getzbachtrail mit 0 Fehler.... Die Wanderer in der letzten Kurve haben den Mund wahrscheinlich jetzt noch offen...

So, jetzt geh ich "couchen"...
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

Mahlzeit,

wer hat denn im Laufe der Woche mal tagsüber Zeit ? Ich habe nämlich frei ...ich melde mich später nochmal mit ein paar möglichen Startzeiten...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (26. Februar 2006)

Hi Ralph

Ich hab Donnerstag frei , da können wir je nach
Wetterlage nochmal so ne 5-6 h Tour fahren

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da können wir je nach
> Wetterlage nochmal so ne 5-6 h Tour fahren
> 
> gruß Boris


Alles klar; Freiwillige vor......hier geht's zu den 5-6 Std. von Roetgen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...je nach Wetterlage nochmal so ne 5-6 h Tour...


Ähm...keine Ahnung, wie's derzeit bei Euch in Aachen ausschaut, aber hier sind heute ca. 15-20cm Neuschnee gefallen  Mal sehen, wie sich das noch entwickelt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (28. Februar 2006)

mmm selbst in Inden/Altdorf schneit es...


----------



## Boris75 (28. Februar 2006)

Ja der scheiß schnee nimmt einfach kein ende  
In Aachen liegen etwa 5 cm jetzt .
Wenn das nicht mehr wird würde sich am Donnerstag
ne Stadtwald runde anbieten ; Weil durch 20 cm hab 
ich keine lust zu fahren

gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...In Aachen liegen etwa 5 cm jetzt...


 Aktuelle Lage in Roetgen siehe Bild...ich kann das Zeug nicht mehr sehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn das nicht mehr wird würde sich am Donnerstag
> ne Stadtwald runde anbieten...


Ich nochmal...gestern Abend im Stadtwald; danke tobbi 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (1. März 2006)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgemessen . Es sind jetzt etwa
12 cm Schnee hinterm Haus ! Wenn das diese Nacht
wieder soviel schneit können wir das wohl vergessen
mit radfahren  

Aber zum trost werde ich dann die Skier ins Auto packen
und nach Rohren fahren falls der Lift läuft  

gruß boris


----------



## uerland (1. März 2006)

Kannst mit den Skiern auch in Aachener Wald gehn, da liegen mittlerweile knapp 20cm. Hab nach ner Stunde aufgeben, is nich so prall wenn man zum bremsen immer durch den Tiefschnee fahren muss, weil die Bremsen vereist sind .

Landschaft ist super genial, aber nicht ganz das Wahre zum biken.

Gruß
Henning


----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2006)

uerland schrieb:
			
		

> ...is nich so prall wenn man zum bremsen immer durch den Tiefschnee fahren muss, weil die Bremsen vereist sind ...


No Disc, no fun...
Edit: Hier schneits übrigens wieder...


----------



## uerland (1. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> No Disc, no fun...


Ach Schnick-Schnack wer will schon Scheibenbremsen.....


----------



## kurzer37 (1. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> No Disc, no fun...
> Edit: Hier schneits übrigens wieder...





Scheibenbremsen sind dooooofffffffffffff 
Werde morgen eine Runde Tiefschnee fahren


----------



## IGGY (1. März 2006)

uerland schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Schnick-Schnack wer will schon Scheibenbremsen.....


Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Posting


----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Posting


Naja, gerade jetzt will ich meine Disc nicht hergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2006)

Also, hab eben nochmal kurz mit Boris telefoniert; wir fahren auf jeden Fall...es sei denn, es schneit heute Nacht noch Schweine...
Wenn sich hier niemand meldet, tauchen wir allerdings gar nicht erst am Bahnhof auf !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2006)

Moin,

hier ist der fröhliche Wetterdienst: Strahlender Sonnenschein bei -4,4° (steigend)...bis gleich !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2006)

Heute gab's von allem was...
- Aufgabe bzw. Umkehr am Filterwerk hinter Roetgen





- den freundlichen Winterdienst, der ca. 80% unsere Strecke frei machte 




- einen Abgang über den Lenker, der fast im Wassergraben endete...





So schön kann Schnee sein, auch im März... Mehr dazu hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (3. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So schön kann Schnee sein, auch im März...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

geht bei euch morgen was?
das wetter ist ja besch.....

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (3. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ralph,
> 
> geht bei euch morgen was?
> das wetter ist ja besch.....
> ...


Boris muß leider arbeiten, aber ich starte morgen um 11:30 Uhr ins Hohe Venn...ist ja geräumt......also wer mag; hier geht's zum Termin !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2006)

*Achtung:* Startzeit ab Roetgen wird evtl. auf 13 Uhr verlegt; sollte sich aber gleich klären...

Edit: Start ab Roetgen (vor meiner Haustür) ist um *kurz nach 13:00 Uhr*. Falls jemand zum Bahnhof kommt, bitte SMS an mich !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2006)

Nach anfänglichen Problemen (wir sind am Treffpunkt irgendwie aneinander vorbei gefahren  ) ging's dann gegen 13:30 doch noch los zum "Eiertanz" im Hohen Venn.




(v.l.n.r.: Kai, Max, Ingo & ich vorne hockend)
"Eiertanz" deshalb, weil die Temperaturen gegen Mittag bis auf ca. 3° anstiegen, und der Schnee somit schon etwas zu weich wurde. 3x hat es insgesamt gekracht ; warum muß es auch immer in den Bergabstücken besonders glatt sein ? Außer Kai hat es also alle einmal erwischt, aber es ist nichts schlimmes dabei passiert.

Ich fand's trotzdem nett 
Den Rest der Bilder gibt's hier...


----------



## charly245 (4. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand's trotzdem nett



ja, das stimmt !
war mal wieder ne "coole" tour unter netter führung.
aber der schnee geht einem schon so ein wenig aufn sa.. !


bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (4. März 2006)

HI
Das war eine schöne Tour. Nächstes mal müßen wir den Kai mal schubsen. Wieso nichts passiert. Meine Barends haben nun Kratzer 
Aber wie Kai schon sagte. Der Schnee könnte nun aber endlich mal einen Abgang machen damit wir wieder die kurzen Sachen aus dem Schrank holen können und wieder bolzen können. 
Danke für die Führung Ralph. War mal wieder nett. Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Knax (5. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Führung Ralph. War mal wieder nett. Schönen Sonntag noch


...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! heute werde ich aber definitiv die rolle vorziehen - bei dem schnee wird man ja ganz   

guten start in die woche!
cheffe


----------



## commencal blanc (5. März 2006)

... wie sieht es eigenglich jetzt in der Eifel aus? 
Bei uns im Flachland hat jetz in 20min schon 5cm geschneit. 

Von Null auf geschlossene Schneedecke in 20min -


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2006)

Hier schneits auch seit 1 Std. wieder heftigst; eben konnte man keine 10m weit gucken. Aber hier lagen ja auch vorher noch ca. 25cm...also was soll's...


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2006)

Mahlzeit,

hier schonmal der Termin für n. Samstag. Bin von morgen bis Mittwoch Abend nicht im Lande...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2006)

Und Boris? Bike fertig? Was wiegt es denn nun?


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2006)

So, bin wieder in der Heimat...mal sehen, was am WE geht 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (9. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin wieder in der Heimat...mal sehen, was am WE geht
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Hallo zusammen,
würde ja echt gerne am samstag mitfahren, aber da hab ich ein wichtiges meeting mit den sponsoren des rennstalls  
sonntag könnte ich, müsste wohl früh [email protected] & Ingo: würdet ihr auch schon um 10 uhr fahren?!

seize the day!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris75 (9. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Und Boris? Bike fertig? Was wiegt es denn nun?



Es wiegt jetzt 10,1 kg , ist also 150 g schwerer geworden !
Aber was soll´s ; Ne gute Fox F80 ist von der performance
wohl die bessere wahl für meinen Fahrstiel als die scheiß SID  
So ne beschissene Gabel wie die SID bin ich noch nie gefahren
Da darf man höchstens 60 kg wiegen und auf Waldautobahnen
zuhause sein um damit glücklich zu werden  

gruß Boris


----------



## Knax (9. März 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> So ne beschissene Gabel wie die SID bin ich noch nie gefahren
> Da darf man höchstens 60 kg wiegen und auf Waldautobahnen
> zuhause sein um damit glücklich zu werden


...es sprach der freerider und verschwand!  

mfg
Knax


----------



## charly245 (9. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin wieder in der Heimat...mal sehen, was am WE geht
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



bei gehts am samstag erst ab 13uhr und sonntag ist egal.....meinetwegen auch ab 10uhr.
mache das aber etwas wetterabhängig 

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> bei gehts am samstag erst ab 13uhr...


13 Uhr ab wo ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (9. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 13 Uhr ab wo ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




hallo ralph,

vieleicht sogar ab reotgen.
kläre ich aber noch kurz. ich bin vorher bei meiner freundin aufm "tag der offenen Tür" in der schule.
ich frage gleich mal wann das anfängt und wie lange ich bleiben "muß"  

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2006)

Wir können uns auch gerne noch einmal in Vennwegen treffen; dann mußt Du aber eine Runde zusammen stellen...


----------



## IGGY (10. März 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wiegt jetzt 10,1 kg , ist also 150 g schwerer geworden !
> Aber was soll´s ; Ne gute Fox F80 ist von der performance
> wohl die bessere wahl für meinen Fahrstiel als die scheiß SID
> So ne beschissene Gabel wie die SID bin ich noch nie gefahren
> ...


Hi
Das mit der SID kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Naja egal. Wie kommst du denn nun mi SRAM zurecht? Besser wie Shimano gelle ?


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Das mit der SID kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Naja egal. Wie kommst du denn nun mi SRAM zurecht? Besser wie Shimano gelle ?


Das könntest Du wohl nachvollziehen, wenn Du ähnlich schwer und schnell bergab fahren würdest...gelle... 

@Kai und natürlich auch alle anderen: Wie siehts denn jetzt mit morgen aus ? Ich will evtl. vor der Tour eh noch beim Arnd vorbei und könnte also ohne Probleme mit einem Start um 13:30 Uhr ab Roetgen oder Vennwegen leben !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (10. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Das mit der SID kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Naja egal. Wie kommst du denn nun mi SRAM zurecht? Besser wie Shimano gelle ?



Nabend ,
Naja die SID ist nicht gerade eine Präzisionswaffe was die Steifigkeit
angeht . Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit im Downhill wird das
echt zu einem Glücksspiel , die Gabel verzeiht keinen Fehler  
Und Freihändig fahren ging nur so bis ca 28 km/h ; Danach schaukelte
sich die Gabel so richtig auf !
Das ist halt nur was für Leichtbaufetischisten  

Und zu SRAM kann ich noch nichts sagen da ich noch keinen meter
gefahren bin wegen Erkältung  

gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (10. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai und natürlich auch alle anderen: Wie siehts denn jetzt mit morgen aus ? Ich will evtl. vor der Tour eh noch beim Arnd vorbei und könnte also ohne Probleme mit einem Start um 13:30 Uhr ab Roetgen oder Vennwegen leben !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

für mich wäre 13:30uhr in vennwegen prima.
leider wird es auch bei mir nicht früher gehen.

willst du auch bei dauerregen fahren?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2006)

Ok, halten wir das mal fest...13:30 Uhr ab Sportplatz Vennwegen !
Bei Dauerregen fahre ich nicht. Ich melde mich hier aber noch einmal rechtzeitig und ich habe ja Deine Handynr.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (10. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, halten wir das mal fest...13:30 Uhr ab Sportplatz Vennwegen !
> Bei Dauerregen fahre ich nicht. Ich melde mich hier aber noch einmal rechtzeitig und ich habe ja Deine Handynr.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




ok. bis dahin

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ok. bis dahin
> 
> gruß kai


Also husch husch...eintragen


----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend ,
> Naja die SID ist nicht gerade eine Präzisionswaffe was die Steifigkeit
> angeht . Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit im Downhill wird das
> echt zu einem Glücksspiel , die Gabel verzeiht keinen Fehler
> ...


Darf ich mich auch mal einmischen? 

Die SID ist die ideale Gabel für CC-Rennen. Sie ist nahezu konkurenzlos leicht und, zumindest bei Felgenbremsen, ausreichend steif. Ich habe sie in meinem Litespeed und würde dieses Hardtail samt GABEL meinem Pfully bei CC-Rennen und Marathon jederzeit vorziehen. 

Thema Sram: Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen Sram und Schimpanso. Die Schaltungen funktionieren! Sram wirkt allerdings optisch ansprechender.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour. Ich bin gleich zur Arbeit...


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

Moin,

in Roetgen sieht man keine 50m weit und es regnet in Strömen...
Spätestens um 12:30 Uhr gibt's hier ein "Go" oder "No Go" !

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Wenn heute nix geht, würde ich übrigens morgen gegen Mittag starten. Soll ja trocken sein. Melde mich dazu noch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

Mahlzeit,

da sich hier wettermässig nichts ändert bzw. jetzt schneits gerade  , verlege ich die Tour mal auf morgen 12:00 Uhr.
@Kai: Ich lass Dich mal drin; weiß ja nicht ob Du kannst...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (11. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> in Roetgen sieht man keine 50m weit und es regnet in Strömen...
> Spätestens um 12:30 Uhr gibt's hier ein "Go" oder "No Go" !
> ...


----------



## Knax (11. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> da sich hier wettermässig nichts ändert bzw. jetzt schneits gerade  , verlege ich die Tour mal auf morgen 12:00 Uhr.
> @Kai: Ich lass Dich mal drin; weiß ja nicht ob Du kannst...



...morgen könnte ich sogar mitfahren (habe den termin auf abends verlegen können)   wird zeit, dass ich meine gabel mal über die trails jage  

ich starte sicherlich auch bei starkem schneefall!
@Kai: wie schauts bei dir aus???

mfg
Knax


----------



## charly245 (11. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> @Kai: wie schauts bei dir aus???
> 
> mfg
> Knax



hallo ihr,

ich habe ein problem mit der späten uhrzeit da ich um 14uhr spätetens zuhause sein muß. wir sind morgen zum kaffee verabredet.
das heißt, der start müßte bei mir schon recht früh sein.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...der start müßte bei mir schon recht früh sein.
> 
> gruß kai


Wie ich schon sagte Kai; ich bin gleich auf 'ner Fete und werde eher später starten......Ich glaube, ich nehme den Termin wieder raus und drehe morgen alleine eine Runde.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (11. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon sagte Kai; ich bin gleich auf 'ner Fete und werde eher später starten......Ich glaube, ich nehme den Termin wieder raus und drehe morgen alleine eine Runde.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



ok !
aber schade, das es diese woche nicht klappt.

wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den nightrides aus?
ok, bei dem wetter nicht so ne gute idee. ist denn noch grundsätzlich interesse da abends mal ne runde zu drehen?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

Nightrides: Diese Woche geht sicher was ! Ich halte mal den Donnerstag im Auge...
So, geh jetzt sündigen...


----------



## Knax (11. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ok !
> aber schade, das es diese woche nicht klappt.


Grüß Gott,
wann wolltest du denn starten? dann fahre ich mit dir ne runde (muss ja net immer so lange sein, gell Ralph  )!

mfg
Knax


----------



## charly245 (12. März 2006)

hallo, ich bin auch gerade erst nachhause gekommen und werde morgen nicht biken.
werde ausschlafen und warscheinlich nur ne runde laufen.

oh, mann...freu ich mich auf anderes wetter.
bin gerade bei -7 grad mit dem auto durch die gegend gerutscht 

donnerstag bin ich bei nem nightride dabei. 
bei mir gehts dann aber wegen des jobs erst ab 19uhr vennwegen.

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich bin auch gerade erst nachhause gekommen und werde morgen nicht biken...


Und was soll ich jetzt sagen ?...hicks......Ich glaube, ich starte morgen nach dem F1-Rennen für 2 Stündchen durchs Venn...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris75 (12. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mich auch mal einmischen?
> 
> Die SID ist die ideale Gabel für CC-Rennen. Sie ist nahezu konkurenzlos leicht und, zumindest bei Felgenbremsen, ausreichend steif. Ich habe sie in meinem Litespeed und würde dieses Hardtail samt GABEL meinem Pfully bei CC-Rennen und Marathon jederzeit vorziehen.
> 
> ...



Moin ,
Ich seh schon , daß ich mir mit meiner Meinung über die SID hier keine
Freunde mache . Bitte um Vergebung  
Wenn ihr die alle so toll findet Könnt ihr mir die ja abkaufen .
Hab eine alte SID Race ( die este Race mit 3 Luftkammern ) 1250g 21cm 
Schaft .
Und eine SID Race Titanium ( die mit den Goldenen Standrohren und Lock-
out . Wurden nur ganz wenige von Gebaut ? ) 1350g 19cm Schaft

gruß Boris


----------



## XCRacer (12. März 2006)

Tja, roter wilder Bruder. So ist das nun mal in 'nem Forum 



			
				Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eine alte SID Race ( die este Race mit 3 Luftkammern ) 1250g 21cm Schaft


Die alten richtig leichten SIDs wirst du unter Umständen im Leichtbau-Thread los. Die sind richtig wild auf alte SIDs. Teilweise bekommen die so eine Gabel mit "etwas" Tuning unter 1000g.


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2006)

...im hohen Venn...


 

 








Ich kann den Schnee zwar auch nicht mehr sehen, aber schön war's trotzdem ...alle Bilder hier...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2006)

Mache diese nervenden Schnee Bilder weg, isch kanns nicht mehr sehen. So muß ein vernünftiger Trail aus, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.  






Arbeitsreichen Montag

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2006)

Nabend Gemeinde,

nochmal kurz zum Nightride am Donnerstag: Wer hat Lust und Zeit und ab wann ? 18:30 ab Roetgen und kurz nach 19:00 ab Vennwegen könnte ich mir vorstellen. Wie sieht's aus ?
@Boris: Was macht die Erkältung; kommst Du mit ? Hoffentlich geht's spätestens am Samstag wieder !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (14. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> nochmal kurz zum Nightride am Donnerstag:....... und kurz nach 19:00 ab Vennwegen könnte ich mir vorstellen.
> Grüße
> Ralph



dabei dabei .......

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> dabei dabei .......
> 
> gruß kai


Klick


----------



## Knax (15. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klick


...sry leute, aber ich fahre jetzt nach einem trainingsplan: d.h., dass ich zwar die  wöchentlichen (ab jetzt wirklich langsamen!) touren mit fahren kann  , aber unter der woche muss ich 2x laufen (davon einmal auf der bahn) und 2x biken (quickpedal und sowas...)! wenn ich schon einen plan habe, dann halte ich mich auch dran  

mfg
Knax

P.S.: interessierten kann ich mehr zum plan erzählen


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...(ab jetzt wirklich langsamen!)...


Gib's auf Max; das glaubt Dir hier niemand mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (15. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gib's auf Max; das glaubt Dir hier niemand mehr


Jeap


----------



## Dix (15. März 2006)

[





> QUOTE=rpo35]Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> nochmal kurz zum Nightride am Donnerstag: Wer hat Lust und Zeit und ab wann ? 18:30 ab Roetgen und kurz nach 19:00 ab Vennwegen könnte ich mir vorstellen.



Ich bin dabei
Dix


----------



## Dix (15. März 2006)

Nabend Gemeinde,

nochmal kurz zum Nightride am Donnerstag: Wer hat Lust und Zeit und ab wann ? 18:30 ab Roetgen und kurz nach 19:00 ab Vennwegen könnte ich mir vorstellen.​Hi Ralph,
hab mich gerade angemeldet. Ich möchte allerdings in Vennwegen zu euch stoßen, da kann ich von zu Hause aus (Mausbach) losfahren. Bin dann um 19 Uhr am Treffpunkt.
CU 
Dix[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boris75 (15. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> nochmal kurz zum Nightride am Donnerstag: Wer hat Lust und Zeit und ab wann ? 18:30 ab Roetgen und kurz nach 19:00 ab Vennwegen könnte ich mir vorstellen. Wie sieht's aus ?
> @Boris: Was macht die Erkältung; kommst Du mit ? Hoffentlich geht's spätestens am Samstag wieder !?
> ...



Moin ,

Bin seit Montag wieder am fahren . Jeden tag Morgens weil 
Spätschicht . So auch leider Donnerstag . Aber am Samstag
bin ich mit dabei . Bei dem Wetter und mit meinem neu augebauten
Rad bin ich wiedermal hoch motiviert . Samstag fahr ich allerdings
mit dem Winterrad das ist mir noch zu schlammig im Gelände  

gruß Boris


----------



## GeJott (15. März 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Ich bin dabei
> Dix



 Da fällt das Professional-Spinning mal aus und Du lässt dich sofort wo anders schleifen  

Habe gestern Abend noch angefagen, mein Bike wieder zusammen zu bauen. Wenn ich´s rechtzeitig zusammen bekomme, fahre ich vieleicht mit. Ansonsten allen Beteiligten viel Spass !! 

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin dann um 19 Uhr am Treffpunkt.CU
> Dix


Freut mich ! Weißt Du genau wo das ist ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (15. März 2006)

[





> Freut mich ! Weißt Du genau wo das ist ?



Ne, nicht ganz genau. Ich kenne den Sportplatz von Vennwegen. davor ist ein Parkplatz und eine Schranke. Ist das der Treffpunkt?

Dix


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2006)

Wenn wir hier Schiffeversenken spielen würden, könntest Du jetzt ein Kreuzchen machen


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe gestern Abend noch angefagen, mein Bike wieder zusammen zu bauen. Wenn ich´s rechtzeitig zusammen bekomme...


Und Gerd, wie ist die Lage ? schaffst Du's ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (16. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Gerd, wie ist die Lage ? schaffst Du's ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Moin,

Bin drin !!

@Dix:

Denke 18:30 ab Mausbach müsste reichen. 

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin drin !!...


Bisher kommen alle zum Treff in Vennwegen richtig ?


----------



## GeJott (16. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher kommen alle zum Treff in Vennwegen richtig ?


Richtig, Dix und ich kommen nach  Vennwegen !

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2006)

Endlich mal wieder ein Nightride...und von allem etwas: Kalt, Eis, Schnee, Hinplumpser und quitschende Räder... Mehr dazu morgen !
Hoffe, dass Ihr Euch auf dem Nordwanderweg noch ein bisschen warm radeln konntet und dass Ihr gut zurück gekommen seid !

@Gerd: Schick mir die Bilder ruhig im Original-Zustand 


Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Dix (16. März 2006)

> Hoffe, dass Ihr Euch auf dem Nordwanderweg noch ein bisschen warm radeln konntet und dass Ihr gut zurück gekommen seid



Hi Ralph,
Danke der Nachfrage, wir sind gut nach Hause gekommen.
Bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder und die entsprechende Prosa.

To be continued!
Dix


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Dix, Kai und meine Wenigkeit sind von Roetgen aus am Klärwerk über den Nordwanderweg nach Hause gefahren. Im Dunkeln mit immer schwächer werdenden Akkus war das garnicht so einfach.  Pötzlich tauchte ein Anstieg aus dem Nichts auf, den ich vorher noch nie gesehen hatte. Des Rätsels Lösung war der verpasste Abzweig zur Brücke über den Vichtbach, welcher ca 200 m zurücklag. Als wir diesen dann gefunden hatten gings auf der anderen Bachseite weiter Richtung Rotterdell. Da ich ohnehin nix mehr gesehen habe, habe ich einfach laufen lassen. Ab und zu knackte eine Eisscholle unter dem Rad, oder das Vorderrad lief kurzzeitig aus der Spur. Hinter dem Sportplatz in Vennwegen verließ uns Kai dann gen Breinig. Ohne weitere Zwischenfälle erreichten Dix und ich dann Mausbach.

@Ralph:

Bilder hatte ich Dir schon in 600x800 geschickt. Wenn Du sie größer benötigst, bitte nochmal kurz melden.

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bilder hatte ich Dir schon in 600x800 geschickt. Wenn Du sie größer benötigst, bitte nochmal kurz melden.
> 
> Gerd


Moin,

schön, dass ihr gut Zuhause angekommen seid  
Bilder bitte einfach noch einmal als OG senden...wenn's geht  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

Hier noch schnell der Termin für die morgige Tour; Wetter soll ja ok sein.
Einen kurzen Bericht von gestern gibt's später.
Vorgabe für morgen: Nicht mehr als 400m über NN...da oben liegen noch Berge von Schnee; vom Glatteis ganz zu schweigen.
Evtl. geht's zum Stadtwald nach Aachen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2006)

Hi Ralph,

Bilder habe ich soeben verschickt.

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

Schankedön  Gerd !


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

So...hier gibt's wie versprochen noch ein bisschen Text und Bilder von gestern. War ja ganz lustig, stellenweise auch ein bisschen grenzwertig. Von mir aus kann der Winter sich jetzt verdrücken.
Kann nr jedem der jetzt am WE fährt wärmstens empfehlen, nicht über 400m ünn zu radeln 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (18. März 2006)

Moin ,
Wenn keiner mit Ralph und mir fahren will , fahren wir eben aleine  
Da wir in den AC-Stadtwald fahren werdet ihr wohl die krassesten
Trails und Abfahrten verpassen  

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2006)

Moin,

macht nichts Boris, dann wirds auch gemütlich...
Aber denk dran; ich kann meine Stütze im Moment nicht absenken 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2006)

Hier noch ein Kurzbericht zu unserer heutigen Tour.
Wir sind, wie angekündigt, zum Aachener Stadtwald runter; bloß kein Schnee war das heutige Motto. Das ist uns bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten auch ganz gut gelungen. Dafür fanden wir im Stadtwald einen völlig vereisten Downhill vor und das genau hinter einer Schlüsselstelle, hinter der man nur schlecht verzögern kann !


 



Sehr schade: Die Toblerone ist leider völlig im Eimer; da liegen überall Bäume herum !
Ansonsten eine wirklich feine Runde aber durch das ständige rauf und runter (immer kurze Rampen) und die vielen technisch anspruchsvollen Trails auch sehr anstrengen. Ich bin jedenfalls völlig platt Zuhause angekommen ! Die restlichen Bilder findet ihr hier...
Das Höhenprofil:





Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2006)

Nabend,

morgen Nightride ? wer hat Zeit und Lust ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (21. März 2006)

Lust : Ja
Zeit : Nein  

Vieleicht beim nächsten Mal

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (21. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> morgen Nightride ? wer hat Zeit und Lust ?
> 
> ...




.....zu spät gesehen !
da ich aber gerade 2 stunden im stau stand.....hätte ich eh absagen müßen.

kann jemand freitag ....so ab 17uhr?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2006)

Macht nix, hab mich auf meinen Spinner gesetzt.
Ich fahre Donnerstag und Samstag. Samstag kriege ich Besuch von Alpencross-Mitfahrern 2005 !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2006)

Wann am Samstag?


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2006)

Nix genaues weiß man nicht IGGY 
Nee, ich schätze mal so um 11:00 wie immer. Das wird aber eine ganz gemütliche Alt-Herren Plauderrunde; nix für Racer 
Melde mich noch.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. März 2006)

Racer? lol 
Schade ich muß bis 14 Uhr arbeiten! Naja dann ein andermal.


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2006)

Moin zusammen,

F80 x; frisch geschossen; ich hoffe, dass alles glatt geht  :





Wie siehts denn mit heute abend aus ? Würde jemand fahren ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. März 2006)

Aha. So langsam wird es was! Heute Abend ist bei mir im Keller schrauben angesagt. Kai kommt und wir bauen neue Teile an sein Rad!


----------



## Knax (23. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. So langsam wird es was! Heute Abend ist bei mir im Keller schrauben angesagt. Kai kommt und wir bauen neue Teile an sein Rad!



...was gibt es denn feines für dein rad, Kai?!

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2006)

Da heute niemand mit wollte, entschied ich mich zu einer Runde durchs Hohe Venn, ausschliesslich auf Forstwegen. Kurz vor 17:00 Uhr bin ich gestartet und mein Ziel war vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder zurück zu sein.

Bei der "Restschnee-Einschätzung" oberhalb ca. 500m, lag ich wohl etwas daneben, sodas ich am Ende ordentlich Gas geben musste, um nicht für die letzten paar Meter in Roetgen die Lampe aus dem Rucksack holen zu müssen.
Ausserdem war es wieder reichlich glatt:





Den höchsten Punkt zwischen Mützenich und Ternell erreichte ich aber genau im richtigen Moment:


 



Die restlichen Bilder gibts hier...
Wer hat sich letztens noch über die winterlichen Bilder beschwert ? Ich kann's auch nicht mehr sehen !


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2006)

Schöne Fotos, Ralph. Aber ab JETZT bitte nur noch Frühlingsbilder!


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber ab JETZT bitte nur noch Frühlingsbilder!


Aber nur, weil Du es bist ...ist übrigens bald wieder eine Wanderung wert !


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...was gibt es denn feines für dein rad, Kai?!
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Wir haben hier diese extrem erleichterten Schaltröllchen, auch Wurfsterne genannt verbaut,




und eine neue Kurbel-Kassette-Kette verbaut!


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2006)

Aha, eine Kurbelkassettenkette also ...
Zu Morgen: Starte um 11 mit 2 Bikern, die letztes Jahr beim Alpenx dabei waren, am Bahnhof in Roetgen. Tempo wird gemütlich ausfallen und als grobe Richtung sage ich mal Wehebachtalsperre, Großhau, Obermaubach und durch's Kalltal wieder zurück.
Bei Interesse bitte PM; Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (24. März 2006)

da käm ich schon gern mit...


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> da käm ich schon gern mit...


Also ich fahre auch, wenn's hier und da nach einer Schauer aussieht; ich muss einfach raus. Würdest Du mit dem Auto nach Roetgen kommen, black ?


----------



## black (24. März 2006)

siehe pm @ rp0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2006)

Um 11:00 ging's los...genau in dem Moment, wo ein kräftiger Schauer aus den dicken Wolken fiel...
Wir sind trotzdem gestartet und vom Wetter her, war alles weitere eigentlich ganz ok.


 



Bericht auf meiner Seite mit weiteren Bildern hier...


----------



## black (26. März 2006)

schöne Bildchen...  

werd mich jetzt gleich in den Schlamm begeben...  

mfg


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Um 11:00 ging's los...genau in dem Moment, wo ein kräftiger Schauer aus den dicken Wolken fiel...


Da hast du den beiden Gästen ja einige Highlights präsentiert 
Das mit dem Krebsbachtrail ist ärgerlich.  Wie heftig ist das denn dort? Kann man wenigstens neben den Furchen her fahren?


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das mit dem Krebsbachtrail ist ärgerlich.  Wie heftig ist das denn dort? Kann man wenigstens neben den Furchen her fahren?


Na das geht schon noch. Im unteren Teil, also in der Schneise, war die Linie ja immer am Rand. Zunächst rechts und später mit einem Wechsel nach links. Die Linie ist zum Teil durch schweres Gerät kaputt gefahren worden; den Einstieg habe ich dadurch fast verfehlt und der Wechsel ist auch kaum zu erkennen.

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Ich geh jetzt noch die letzten Pünktchen einfahren...


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2006)

Viel Spaß. Ich muß erst noch was regenerieren und den Mineralhaushalt ausgleichen. War erst um fünf von Chengs Geburtstagsparty zu Hause


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> .... und den Mineralhaushalt ausgleichen....



Hast Du das nicht eigentlich die vergangene Nacht getan! 






oder guckts Du hier!


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2006)

frag-mutti.de...Das Nachschlagewerk für Junggesellen......ich glaube, wir müssen mal bei Dir Zuhause anrufen...


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2006)

habe eigentlich nur bei Google nach Korn-Brause gesucht und das kam dabei heraus!


----------



## charly245 (26. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> .......Nightride ? wer hat Zeit und Lust ?
> 
> ...



hallo ralph,

wie sieht es bei dir in dieser woche aus.....startest du zu einem nightride?

die wetterprognosen für diese woche sind zwar nicht sehr toll.....aber eventuell geht ja was!?!?!

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2006)

@Kai: An welchen Tagen kannst Du denn ? Ich fahre i.d.R. Dienstags und Donnerstags. Wenn ich zeitig von der Arbeit wegkomme, starte ich auch schonmal bereits um 17:00 Uhr. So gehen ab jetzt Touren bis zu 3 Std. schon ohne Funzel...
Aber schreib mal wann Du kannst !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (26. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schreib mal wann Du kannst !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



.....ich kann an allen tagen in dieser woche.....aber berufsbedingt erst ab 19uhr  
freitag ab 16uhr !  

also, wenn du mal lust hast ne tour was später zu starten komme ich gerne mit. kann aber verstehen wenn du lieber früher die trails unter die stollen nimmst.

gruß kai


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Wusstet ihr das schon?
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11035&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Geiiil ! Da mach' ich mit


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wusstet ihr das schon?
> http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=11035&mode=&order=0&thold=0
> 
> Geiiil ! Da mach' ich mit


Schluck ...4200hm......da muss Papi aber noch ein bisschen üben...

Nightride für Morgen, 18:30 ab Roetgen, 19:10 ab Vennwegen...marsch marsch  (aber nur, wenn's nicht so gewittert wie heute  )


Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Üben kannst du am 24.Sept. an gleicher Stelle. Dann ist offene belgische Meisterschaft.


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Geiiil ! Da mach' ich mit


Apropos "Geil da mach ich mit"...was haltet ihr von einer Tour zum Weltcup Rennen in Spa (wie letztes Jahr mit www.mtb-guide-eifel.de) ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (27. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightride für Morgen, 18:30 ab Roetgen, 19:10 ab Vennwegen...marsch marsch  (aber nur, wenn's nicht so gewittert wie heute  )
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



....bin dabei


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ....bin dabei


So kann man auch mit kleinen Sachen, dem Charly eine Freude machen


----------



## Knax (27. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos "Geil da mach ich mit"...was haltet ihr von einer Tour zum Weltcup Rennen in Spa (wie letztes Jahr mit www.mtb-guide-eifel.de) ?


...eigentlich darf man sich gerade diese tour nicht entgehen lassen... eigentlich   ich bin auf dem bundeskongress der jusos   [haben dann eben marathon-sitzungen vor mir  ]!
beim der marathon-meisterschaft werde ich auf jeden fall mal mitfahren. hört sich hart und dreckig an  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

So, da bin ich nochmal...
Hab hier nur 'nen Flyer mit relativ wenig Details. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass das Rennen am Sonntag stattfindet. Also; bei Interesse an einer Tour nach Spa zum UCI Worldcup...hier anmelden !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Nur zur Info an die VOR-Cup-Fahrer! Am 21.05. ist Auftakt in Eupen!


----------



## East-B-iker (27. März 2006)

Nein, Eupen findet am 04.06. statt.

Siehe VOR Kalender


Die Martahon WM soll auch durch den Eupener Wald führen habe ich gehört.
Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info an die VOR-Cup-Fahrer! Am 21.05. ist Auftakt in Eupen!


Sorry René; ich hab hier den aktuellen Flyer mit dem kompletten Programm. Eupen ist am 04.06.06 !!


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Danke East-B-iker! Schön, das die offizielle Seite so aktuell ist


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Eupen findet am 04.06. statt.
> 
> Siehe VOR Kalender
> 
> ...


Danke Alex...dann trag Dich mal schnell für die Tour nach Spa ein...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke East-B-iker! Schön, das die offizielle Seite so aktuell ist



Ja, da hast Du Recht!  

Zum Glück sind die Rennen besser organisiert als die Internetseite.
Aber der 04.06. passt mir ganz gut, dann kann ich mir wenigstens den Weltcup anschauen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schön, das die offizielle Seite so aktuell ist


Das stimmt wohl, ist aber leider nichts neues...


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Habe mich hier d'rauf verlassen und das "*vorläufig*" übersehen


----------



## East-B-iker (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich hier d'rauf verlassen und das "*vorläufig*" übersehen



Naja Eupen war ja auch vorläufig am 21.05. angesetzt, aber da am gleichen Tag der Worldcup stattfindet wurde der Termin verschoben.


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich hier d'rauf verlassen und das "*vorläufig*" übersehen


Hab auf meiner Seite heute alles überarbeitet...siehe Update...also trag Dich schon ein, sonst wird der 21zigste ein grausam langweiliger Tag


----------



## rpo35 (28. März 2006)

Nabend,

die heute Tour fällt aufgrund von Wolkenbrüchen in unregelmässigen Abständen aus...
Sollte es sich plötzlich doch noch ergeben, melde ich mich hier bis spätestens 18:15 !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (28. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> die heute Tour fällt aufgrund von Wolkenbrüchen in unregelmässigen Abständen aus...
> Sollte es sich plötzlich doch noch ergeben, melde ich mich hier bis spätestens 18:15 !
> ...




...........


----------



## rpo35 (28. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........


Dann fahren wir halt am Donnerstag  Du bist schon drin...

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: War gut, das wir nicht gestartet sind...das hat hier geschüttet wie aus Eimern


----------



## charly245 (28. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahren wir halt am Donnerstag  Du bist schon drin...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph
> ...




bin dann donnerstag natürlich dabei !

aber bei wetter.de sind die prognosen für donnerstag auch nicht besser  

ich bin eben übrigens bei bestem "bike-wetter" über ne stunde laufen gewesen.
im ernst, hier hat es nicht geregnet...es sah zwar immer nach wolkenbruch aus.....aber nix ! 
das gute daran...mein bike steht noch immer sauber im keller  

schönen abend noch

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (29. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> das gute daran...mein bike steht noch immer sauber im keller


...einmalige sache   meins steht auch schon seit 1 woche im keller und wartet darauf freigelassen zu werden. sieht aber schlecht aus für die nächsten tage  
ich hatte schon mal mit Kai über sonntag gesprochen: wer hätte mal wieder lust eine tour ab der WBTS zu machen???

mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2006)

Moin,

ich fahre am Samstag, aber wahrscheinlich nicht in der Eifel sondern bei Bekannten im Düsseldorfer Raum.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auf meiner Seite heute alles überarbeitet...siehe Update...also trag Dich schon ein, sonst wird der 21zigste ein grausam langweiliger Tag



Schade, wäre auch gerne mitgekommen. Das kommt davon wemm man hier so lange nicht reinschaut   Bin jetzt aber schon hier  gemeldet.
Natürlich die 209 KM  /  3598 HM   Will ja nächstes Jahr bei der Marathon WM vor Deiner Haustür glänzen. Und die Vorbereitungen dafür können nicht früh genug beginnen 

VG


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ..Bin jetzt aber schon hier gemeldet....


In welcher Kategorie startest Du den ?

*TOUR-Junior-Race*
Termin: Sonntag 21. Mai, 09.00-10.30 Uhr Streckenlängen:bis 10 Jahre-  2 Runden =  5,08 km  -   66 hm 
11-12 Jahre-  4 Runden = 10,16 km - 132 hm 
13-14 Jahre-  7 Runden = 17,78 km - 231 hm 
15-17 Jahre-12 Runden = 30,48 km - 396 hm 


 ...Also Spa ist am 21zigsten; genau das Richtige für Dich, um die Beine wieder zu lockern... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also Spa ist am 21zigsten; genau das Richtige für Dich, um die Beine wieder zu lockern...


 Aber irgendwie habe ich genau mit dieser Antwort gerechnet   
Aber mal sehen. Vielleicht komme ich mit dem MTB von Stadtkyll rüber nach Spa. Ist ja eine Strecke nur Knapp 50 KM  

VG


----------



## charly245 (29. März 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte schon mal mit Kai über sonntag gesprochen: wer hätte mal wieder lust eine tour ab der WBTS zu machen???
> 
> mfg
> Knax



ich kann sonntag aber nur bis max. 13:30-14:00 uhr....start 10:00uhr?
samstag kann ich so gegen 12:00-13:00 uhr los.

@ralph....du fährst am samstag früher los oder bekommen wir was gemeinsames hin ?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] fährst am samstag früher los oder bekommen wir was gemeinsames hin ?
> 
> gruß kai


Nabend,

kann sein, dass ich Samstag gar nicht kann; melde mich noch !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (29. März 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> .....samstag kann ich so gegen 12:00-13:00 uhr los.




Wenn der Ralph nicht kann, was hälst Du hier von ?

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Ralph nicht kann, was hälst Du hier von ?
> 
> Gerd


Schmarotzer...


----------



## GeJott (29. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schmarotzer...



Würde ich nie tun !!


----------



## IGGY (29. März 2006)

@Gejott Wenn mein Schwiegervater wegen Badrenovierung absagt bin ich dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

Moin,

ich krieg die Motten hier; jetzt ist der Schnee endlich weg und seit dem pisst es ohne Ende...




 

Hab da wenig Hoffnung für heute abend...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt...
Es hat viele Stunden nicht mehr geregnet und jetzt kommen wieder dicke Wolken aus dem Westen. Ich könnte schwören; spätestens um 18:30 fängts wieder an zu plästern...

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Es regnet...und zwar ordentlich ! @Kai: Morgen soll's besser sein und Du kannst schon früher richtig !? Was hälst Du von 17:15 ab Vennwegen ?


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

Ein kurzer Anruf und schwups...Termin auf morgen 16:30 Uhr verlegt. Wie siehts aus Boris, bist Du auch dabei ?
In Vennwegen ist um 17:15 Uhr Start...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (30. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ..seit dem pisst es ohne Ende...



nach dem pissen kannste kaggn gehn..   

ab morgen nachmittag gehts wieder mit dem wetter. 
So lange noch durchhalten.. 

wollt Sonntag die Runde drehn

mal gespannt wie die Wege so sind. 

bist du die vorläufigen Wege im "EifelPark" schon gefahren?

mfg blacK


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ...bist du die vorläufigen Wege im "EifelPark" schon gefahren?
> 
> mfg blacK


Ich nehme an, Du meinst vor allem den Bereich Müsauelsberg hinter Erkensruhr (schau nicht auf's Datum  ) und die Wüstung (Wollseifen). Die Antwort ist ja, allerdings nicht in einer Tour und auch nicht auf exakt den selben Wegen; siehe Tracks im *txt Format im Anhang.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (31. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kurzer Anruf und schwups...Termin auf morgen 16:30 Uhr verlegt. Wie siehts aus Boris, bist Du auch dabei ?
> In Vennwegen ist um 17:15 Uhr Start...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Hi Ralph ,
Leider keine zeit . Leg mich gleich in die Roetgen-Therme und danach noch auf
ein Bier in Ac . Das ist glaube ich die bessere Alternative bei dem Wetter  

gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2006)

So, hoffe der Kai ist gut wieder in Breinig angekommen und das es noch nicht zu düster war.

Wir sind über Vicht hoch zum Gottfriedskreuz und bei Raffelsbrand am Gatter dann in Richtung Vossenack abgebogen. Runter nach Simonskall über das Oberstufenpfädchen, welches im oberen Teil ziemlich unter Forstarbeiten gelitten hat, nach Simonskall.
Dann über die Kalltalsperre und Lammersdorf zurück nach Roetgen, wo Kai's Bike noch schnell ein kalte Dusche bekam 

Bis auf einen heftigen Platzregen direkt nach meinem Start in Roetgen, war's vom Wetter her eigentlich ok. Allerdings ist der Boden äusserst tief...

Mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich am Sonntag doch dabei.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (1. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hoffe der Kai ist gut wieder in Breinig angekommen und das es noch nicht zu düster war.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

bin gut und heile nach hause gekommen.
es war auch gar nicht so düster....

aber das beste von allem......das bike steht sauber im keller   
nochmals danke für die kurze dusche !

war ne nette tour !

dann sehen wir uns vieleicht sonntag

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2006)

Was geht denn Morgen? Ich will auch nochmal fahren!


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn Morgen? Ich will auch nochmal fahren!


Also ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, melde mich heute abend aber noch. Kai wollte auch fahren.
Wenn ich dabei bin, biete ich mal 10:20 Uhr ab Roetgen und 11:00 Uhr ab Vennwegen an.

Also bis später !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (1. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, melde mich heute abend aber noch. Kai wollte auch fahren.
> Wenn ich dabei bin, biete ich mal 10:20 Uhr ab Roetgen und 11:00 Uhr ab Vennwegen an.
> 
> Also bis später !
> ...



hallo ralph,

da ich morgen nachmittag zu einem geburtstag eingeladen bin....würde ich eher 10:20uhr in vennwegen sagen  
der frühe vogel fängt den wurm ...oder so!
ist das für die gemeinde o.k. ?
oder wir legen eine tour so, daß ich etwas abkürzen kann.
so um 14 uhr sollte ich wieder zuhause sein.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

Das müsste eigentlich gehen, da ich morgens das Rennen schaue...
Unter der Voraussetzung, dass Du die Strecke bestimmst...
Bestätigung kommt noch !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

...machen wir's so: Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, bin ich ca. 10:15 Uhr in Vennwegen ! Mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2006)

HI
Wir sitzen gerade hier bei mir. Okay die Zeit steht. Max kommt auch mit. Twiggy vieleicht auch. Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken. Dann währen wir nochmal eine große Truppe. Grobe Richtung Kalltal. Bis Morgen


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

Damit Kai am Nachmittag pünktlich auf einem Kaffeekränzchen         erscheinen konnte, musste ich heute schon um 9:45 Uhr (also quasi mitten in der Nacht *g*) starten. Da ich aufgrund meines         genialen Zeitmanagements ;-) bis zum Treffpunkt in Venn- wegen bereits         ca. 20 min. im anaeroben Bereich radelte, hoffte ich auf eine         gemütliche Runde; Max musste schließlich GA1 fahren.


 

 



Das Ergebnis für mich incl. An- und Abfahrt: 85km, knappe 1100hm und ein Schnitt von 19,80 km/h. Bei dem Boden kein Problem...
Weiterlesen und Bilder ?...klick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (2. April 2006)

HI
Das war mal wieder eine Klasse Tour. Jedoch muß ich ehrlicherweise zugeben das es auch eine Ecke langsamer hätte sein können. Das war am Ende doch was zu viel des guten für mich nach so langer abstinenz. Trotzdem Klasse 
@Rpo35 Rad ist schon wieder sauber


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jedoch muß ich ehrlicherweise zugeben das es auch eine Ecke langsamer hätte sein können...


Darf ich Dich an die Sprints auf dem Rennweg erinnern ?...Du warst nicht ganz unschuldig...
Meine Karre ist auch wieder "clean"...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (2. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich Dich an die Sprints auf dem Rennweg erinnern ?


Kai mußte ja nach Hause


----------



## charly245 (2. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kai mußte ja nach Hause



stimmt !
aber ich weiß ja nicht was ihr habt.
mit einem durchschnitts-hf von 134 schlägen lag ich voll im ga-1 bereich !  

schönen abend noch allen !

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit einem durchschnitts-hf von 134 schlägen lag ich voll im ga-1 bereich ! ...


In den Anstiegen (Paternoster & Kleinhau) lagst Du viel zu hoch...da nützt Dir der Durchschnittspuls herzlich wenig...

Edit: Ups, das war ja der Kai *g*...aber für den Kollegen Knax gilt das auch...;-)
Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (3. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> In den Anstiegen (Paternoster & Kleinhau) lagst Du viel zu hoch...da nützt Dir der Durchschnittspuls herzlich wenig...
> 
> Edit: Ups, das war ja der Kai *g*...aber für den Kollegen Knax gilt das auch...;-)


...eigentlich ist die obermaubachrunde nicht wirklich GA1-geeignet! erst recht nicht der _RENNWEG_: name verpflichtet  

mfg
Knax (der auch ein sauberes rad hat  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2006)

Huhu,

ich muss mal in den Keller; die Gabel ist da...


----------



## IGGY (3. April 2006)

Oh! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das Rad dann ausschaut. Viel Spaß beim schrauben.


----------



## charly245 (3. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> ich muss mal in den Keller; die Gabel ist da...



glückwunsch !  

ich hoffe, du zeigst sie mal auf nem nightride diese woche  

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2006)

Bin schon fast fertig, muss aber im Moment Aachen gucken......wann könntest Du morgen ?...Je nach Wetter...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (3. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ..wann könntest Du morgen ?...Je nach Wetter...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



ich kann um 19:15 uhr in vennwegen sein.

donnerstag ging bei mir auch zur gleichen zeit.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2006)

Ok, halten wir mal fest ! Ich hab zur Not ja Deine Handynummer.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (3. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, halten wir mal fest ! Ich hab zur Not ja Deine Handynummer.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




alles klar !

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar !...


04.04. 18:40 Uhr ab Roetgen...

Gute Nacht !


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Die neue Gabel frisch verbaut; also ab in den Dreck damit... 





Ein bisschen spät ist es geworden; ich hoffe, Kai hat keinen Ärger gekriegt... ...Mehr dazu hier...


----------



## Knax (5. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue Gabel frisch verbaut; also ab in den Dreck damit...


...na endlich  ! jetzt fehlt nur noch ein crossmax SL und alles passt  

bis die tage!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. April 2006)

Sieht schon besser aus mit der Gabel


----------



## Deleted 36013 (5. April 2006)

hey ralf,

sieht wirklich gut aus, und der fahrspaß wird dadurch bestimmt nicht abnehmen.  
welche gabel ist das jetzt? die f 100x?
sauber, sauber! bin auf jeden fall über dein urteil gespannt. bin sie selber mal kurz gefahren.


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue Gabel frisch verbaut; also ab in den Dreck damit...


Schick


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Hi,

@tobbi: f & x ist richtig, 100 ist falsch 
Also mal von vorne: Ich hatte vorher arge bedenken. Die Gabel alleine baut schon 3,5cm tiefer als die alte und an den Spacern habe ich nichts geändert (einer ist noch oben). Allerdings habe ich den Vorbau auch noch gedreht. Macht alles in allem mindestens 4,5-5cm !! So bin ich gestern gefahren und hatte keinerlei Probleme !
Ich muss aber zugegen, dass ich bei der alten oft das ETA aktiviert hatte und mit ziemlich weicher Abstimmung fuhr. Am Ende war sie bei dem Sag vielleicht gar nicht viel höher !?
Von der Technik bin ich ziemlich beeindruckt. Im Wiegetritt ist das Teil bocksteif und rührt sich keinen mm; bei Schlägen von unten macht sie brav und pünktlich auf. Für die nächste Runde habe ich sie noch einen Schlag empfindlicher eingestellt.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (5. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisschen spät ist es geworden; ich hoffe, Kai hat keinen Ärger gekriegt... ...Mehr dazu hier...



hallo ralph,

ärger gabs so gesehen keinen....aber die üblichen schläge !

aber wie heißt es ...."schläge müssen keine strafe sein !"

meine rückfahrt war noch sehr abenteuerlich !
erst ging am ortsausgang roetgen mein licht aus. 
bin dann im sturzflug nach hause.....dabei bemerkte ich, dass mein hinterrad immer so seltsam wegschmierte.
kurz geschaut...."der kai hat platt!"
dann mit 0,5bar den rest nachhause geeiert  

leider muß der nightride für mich morgen ausfallen.
werde mich dann mal in ruhe um mein bike kümmern und wäre am freitag wieder einsatzbereit.

@ralph
wie siehts am freitag bei dir aus?
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie siehts am freitag bei dir aus?
> gruß kai


Ab wieviel Uhr kannst Du denn ? Ich würde gerne im Hellen fahren...
Oje, das mit dem Plattfuß musste aber nicht sein. Das Dir das Licht ausgeht hätte ich nicht gedacht; das hat doch max. 2 Std. gebrannt !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (5. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wieviel Uhr kannst Du denn ?
> Grüße
> Ralph



so wie vergangenen freitag !
ich bin ab ca. 16:30 uhr einsatzbereit....kann aber auch nur bis 20uhr !

ist das ok?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Hm, vor 17:00 Uhr kann ich unmöglich da sein...aber das reicht ja schon für ein ganz schönes Stück; man kann sich ja dann woanders trennen. Ich melde mich morgen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bin ab ca. 16:30 uhr einsatzbereit....kann aber auch nur bis 20uhr !...


Alles klar...16:30 Uhr in Vennwegen ...16:00 uhr ab Roetgen. Übrigens verstehe ich nicht, was das Ausrufezeichen soll 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (6. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens verstehe ich nicht, was das Ausrufezeichen soll
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



stimmt...um diese zeit ist es ja noch hell....dann hätte ich es auch weglassen können  

trage mich gleich ein !

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2006)

So, jetzt hatte ich den ganzen Tag frei und habe hier allen möglichen Kram erledigt...bei strahlendem Sonnenschein versteht sich 
Jetzt warte ich noch bis 16:00 Uhr bzw. auf Kai und den Regen 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2006)

Eine fein Runde war das heute mit Kai ! Von Vennwegen ging's über Vicht zur Wehebachtalsperre. Dort noch schnell den kleinen Trail vor der Staumauer runter und anschließend über den Schlangentrail hoch nach Großhau.


 


Dann kurz vor Bergstein über den Dreßbachtrail (immer wieder ein Genuß) hinunter nach Obermaubach und dann auf dem kürzesten Weg durch's Kalltal zurück.


 


Am Einstieg zum Hasselbachgraben haben wir uns getrennt; Kai fuhr weiter direkt in Richtung Breinig und ich hab mir noch beide Gräben im Renntempo angetan. Fazit: Die Gabel funktioniert klasse 

Alle Bilder hier...


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

@Kai: Hier noch, wie versprochen, die Darstellung unseres Kunststückchen am Dienstag. Blau: So wollte ich fahren; rot: So sind wir gefahren, weil wir einen Abzweig zu früh nach links sind und wieder umgedreht haben.
Meine Vermutung, dass wir genau dort von der anderen Seite wieder rauf kommen, hat sich bestätigt; im Dunkeln sieht halt alles anders aus...


----------



## charly245 (8. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai: Hier noch, wie versprochen, die Darstellung unseres Kunststückchen am Dienstag.




na ja, am ende zählen immer die trainings-km ! 
war doch trotz des oder wegen des umwegs ne nette tour.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

Nabend,

wer ist denn am Dienstag ab Roetgen bzw. Vennwegen dabei ?
Bis 20:30 ist es ja bereits hell, so das man nur noch ca. 1,5 Std. im Dunkeln fährt. Also; eintragen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

Ich bin's nochmal; die Nervensäge...
Darf ich Euch noch einmal freundlichst an diesen Termin erinnern ? Habe mich übrigens jetzt definitiv dazu entschieden, bereits zum Rennen der Damen dort zu sein. D.h. Start in Roetgen wahrscheinlich bereits um 07:30 Uhr !! Ich habe eine Route mit einer Länge von ca. 42km bis kurz vor Spa ausgearbeitet (siehe Anlage); das sollte in ca. 2,5 Std. machbar sein ! Die gemeinsame Anfahrt mit www.mtb-guide-eifel.de ist damit  zunächst einmal geplatzt; die Rückfahrt wird noch verhandelt !

Also: Eintragen...zack zack...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (10. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wer ist denn am Dienstag ab Roetgen bzw. Vennwegen dabei ?
> Bis 20:30 ist es ja bereits hell, so das man nur noch ca. 1,5 Std. im Dunkeln fährt. Also; eintragen...
> ...



hallo ralph,

zu morgen kann ich noch wenig sagen. wird bei mir aber zu 90% eher nicht klappen.
sende dir am vomittag ne sms.

ich könnte mittwoch zu einer tour starten. 
donnerstag ging auch.
ich habe zwar ein leichtes kratzen im hals....hoffe aber, das es bis dahin wieder weg ist.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich könnte mittwoch zu einer tour starten.
> donnerstag ging auch....


Bin leider bis Donnerstag Abend beruflich weg und Freitag wird wohl MTB-frei sein.
Wir sehen uns dann, wenn nicht doch noch morgen,  zur Ostertour !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (10. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin leider bis Donnerstag Abend beruflich weg und Freitag wird wohl MTB-frei sein.
> Wir sehen uns dann, wenn nicht doch noch morgen,  zur Ostertour !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




ok !
ich glaube samstag wirds bestimmt lustig !
ich melde mich aber morgen vormittag noch.
schönen abend,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

Hab eben mit Boris telefoniert; mache morgen nochmal mit ihm eine "Tageslicht" Tour !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2006)

So, endlich noch einmal ein feine Trailrunde mit Boris !
Nordwanderweg komplett mit allen Delikatessen , Vichtbachtal und beide Gräben !! Die Gabel funktioniert super 

Grüße und bis Samstag
Ralph

Ps: Wir waren nicht in Belgien...;-)


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2006)

Tach Gemeinde,

bin wieder im Lande und wollte mal fragen, ob noch jemand ausser Boris & mir von Roetgen aus zur großen WBTS-Ostertour startet.
Wenn ja, bitte hier melden; wir fahren um 10:00 Uhr bei Boris ab !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2006)

Da die vorhergesagte Regenzeit scheinbar noch ausbleibt, hier ein Terminchen für morgen 17:00 Uhr ab Roetgen; evtl. geht auch 16:30...
Trails: jede Menge
Dreck: wahrscheinlich auch...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (18. April 2006)

leider schon ab 3 uhr auf tour! war zu kurzfristig...  

aber da wird bestimmt mal was gehn...  

mfg aus der Kalkeifel  

black


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

...so musste ich heute die ganzen schönen Trails alleine abklappern...Vom Bahnhof aus direkt in Richtung NW (nach 5 Minuten war der Hintern schon nass) und über die üblichen Pfade bis runter nach Vicht. Wagemanntrail komplett incl. dem Hügel mit der netten versteckten Abfahrt nach Zweifall. Vichtbachtal mit den Wurzeltrails am Bach, dann noch schnell über die Mulartshütter Schneise zu den Gräben und ganz am Ende noch den Hang am Schweinegehege runter...

War auch alleine ganz lustig ...pünktlich zum SU war ich Zuhause...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (19. April 2006)

Nabend Ralph,

hab mir heute den NW von Roetchen unter die Räder genommen. Also was Du so Delikatessen nennst. 

Für mich hatte das zT was von gebratenen Heuschrecken bzw. lebende Termitenmaden dh für mich ungeniesbar/-fahrbar.

OK, ein paar Ostereier hab ich auch gefunden. 

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also was Du so Delikatessen nennst. ...


Nciht nur ich......wo war das Problem ? War Dir das Gelände zu ruppig ?

Edit: Übrigens waren auch schon einige Bikerinnen dabei; die hatten da kein Problem mit...*g*


----------



## hedisch (19. April 2006)

Haha,
...also der kleine steinige Anstieg mit der liebevollen Bearbeitung durch diverse Pferdehufe zwischen Rott und Mulartshütte...
Da fehlt es mir schlicht an Muskelkraft, Technik und wohl auch Material.


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Haha,
> ...also der kleine steinige Anstieg mit der liebevollen Bearbeitung durch diverse Pferdehufe zwischen Rott und Mulartshütte...
> Da fehlt es mir schlicht an Muskelkraft, Technik und wohl auch Material.


Meinst Du den, wo oben dann diverse Pfützen bzw. Schlammlöcher lauern ?


----------



## hedisch (19. April 2006)

Hmja, wenn Du den ersten nach Rott meinst.

Zuerst hab ich gedacht es geht unten weiter, aber da stand ich dann vor ner Koppel, also hab ich dann mein Glück am Hohlweg versucht. Kurz nachdem ich oben war (zT schiebenderweise) ist die Halterung meines vorderen Steckschutzbleches abgebrochen. Die Beanpruchung fürs Material war wohl einfach zu gross. 

Hab dann noch später denn Spruch des Tages ausgelöst:

Junge Mutter zu ihren beiden Kleinen: "Guckt mal wie der aussieht!"


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

Na den fährt man ja auch nur runter...nee nee, Du warst da etwas falsch. Ich muss Dir die "fahrbare" Route wohl mal zeigen 

Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (20. April 2006)

moin Ralph

weiß den jemand wo der Bericht von Samstag bleibt? Jetzt wird schon so eine tolle Tour gefahren da möchte Ich doch auch wissen wo ihr noch gewesen seid.

Gruß
Kurzer37

War gestern bis Jüngersdorf und dann über Laufenburgerwald nach Hause.


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...weiß den jemand wo der Bericht von Samstag bleibt?...


Moin kurzer,

also ich finde den Bericht von Mitbiker tobbi auf www.nightbiken.de (unter Logbuch) ganz klasse ! Hab ihn auch so auf meiner HP verlinkt.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (20. April 2006)

wird hier eventuell für samstag eine tour ab roetgen angeboten?
gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> wird hier eventuell für samstag eine tour ab roetgen angeboten?
> gruß kai


Ja, ich starte ca. 5:45 Uhr mit dem PKW in Richtung Alfter ...Fahre doch bei Handlampe den Jakobsweg mit...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (20. April 2006)

das hört sich gut an.....
aber das.....


			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich starte ca. 5:45 Uhr mit dem PKW in Richtung Alfter


...ist mir eindeutig zu früh !

ich wünsche dir aber ne menge spaß!

wenn du in der nächsten woche abends nochmal ne runde drehst...bin ich dabei!
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> aber das.....
> 
> ...ist mir eindeutig zu früh !...


Na Du bist mir ein Jammerhaken...das kann man doch im Ausnahmefall mal machen  Ausserdem liegt Breinig nochmal ca. 15min. dahinter 
Zu den Touren für n. Woche melde ich mich zeitig.

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Schön, dass Du wieder fit bist !!


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

Leute, Leute...das war so geil gestern  ...
Die Touren mit Uwe (Handlampe) sind das frühe Aufstehen und die Anreise immer wieder wert !! Das absolute Highlight zum Schluß: Die wahnsinns Trails im Elztal !!


 

 

 




Ich freue mich schon auf Uwe's Bericht !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, Leute...das war so geil gestern  ...
> Die Touren mit Uwe (Handlampe) sind das frühe Aufstehen und die Anreise immer wieder wert !! Das absolute Highlight zum Schluß: Die wahnsinns Trails im Elztal !!



ELZTAL? etwa elztal bei freiburg?? (meiner 2ten heimat)   
was machst du denn da?


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

Nein, Elztal zwischen Mayen und Moselkern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (23. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Elztal zwischen Mayen und Moselkern...





Hy Ralph,
alter Riese Ich hatte schon Angst du wärest im Kerker der Burg Elz gelandet . Das Bild dürfte die Burg Elz sein, übrigens eine der schönsten Gegenden Deutschlands erst recht für Familien mit Kinder.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...erst recht für Familien mit Kinder....


Die waren zum Glück gestern kaum zu sehen...


----------



## Knax (24. April 2006)

Guten Morgen,
...so leute! gleich gehts los! 1. abiklausur (bio) und dann in den kommenden 3 wochen der "rest" (englisch, mathe, sowi)   wer zündet für mich eine kerze an???  

Glück Auf  
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> ...so leute! gleich gehts los! 1. abiklausur...


Ich drücke Dir beide Daumen  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (24. April 2006)

Ich auch


----------



## charly245 (24. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Touren für n. Woche melde ich mich zeitig.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

wollte mal fragen ob du morgen lust und zeit hast ne runde zu drehen?
leider kann ich erst ab 19:10uhr in vennwegen sein.

bei dem angekündigten wetter könnte ich aber gut verstehen wenn du schon früher auf tour gehst.....

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ralph,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob du morgen lust und zeit hast ne runde zu drehen?
> leider kann ich erst ab 19:10uhr in vennwegen sein.
> ...


Ich kann morgen, wenn überhaupt, auch erst später. Melde mich irgendwann zwischen 16-17:00 Uhr per Handy...wenn's nicht klappt, wie sieht's denn mit Mittwoch aus ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (25. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann morgen, wenn überhaupt, auch erst später. Melde mich irgendwann zwischen 16-17:00 Uhr per Handy...wenn's nicht klappt, wie sieht's denn mit Mittwoch aus ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



alles klar......
mittwoch ging aber auch !

gruß kai


----------



## Boris75 (25. April 2006)

Moin ,
Hatte gestern meinen ersten Urlaubstag und bin das erstemal in kurz gefahren im Stadtwald . Was will man mehr   So kann es die nächsten 2 Wochen bleiben ! Hab mir übrigens die Nobby Nic gestern montiert . Im Gelände echt gut nur auf Teer radieren die ziemlich und mein Rad ist 200 g schwerer  
Werd heute um 14 uhr mit Nobby bei Firebike zu ner 3-4 h Tour starten weil ich heut Abend keine Zeit hab .
Mittwoch soll es leider Regnen
@ Ralph : Wenn du Donnerstag was früher kannst , können wir nochmal fahren
              Und Samstag hätte ich nochmal richtig lust auf viele hm
              Wie wäre es mit dem Rurtalcross ?  

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2006)

Boris: Am Wochenende kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht...Renovieren  
Was das Wetter angeht; wetter.com sagt heute Regen und morgen trocken also werde ich wohl morgen mit Kai 'nen halben Nightride machen.
Donnerstag können wir mal festhalten, ca. 16 Uhr ab Roetgen sollte doch früh genug sein oder ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2006)

Nabend,

Was ein Glück, dass wir die heutige Runde gecancelt haben; es schüttet wie aus Eimern !
@Kai: Morgen soll es jetzt doch regnen; ich fahre wahrscheinlich mit Boris am Donnerstag, aber schon früher. Am WE muss das Zimmer vom Junior renovieren und werde versuchen am Montag eine große Runde zu drehen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (25. April 2006)

hi Ralph!
Sollte was für Sonntag oder Montag im Programm stehen, würd ich mit meinem Mitfahrer anreisen. Können dann auch frühmorgens wie nach belieben ne längere Tour fahren...! Meine Handynr send ich dir per PM!

mfg André


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2006)

@black: Ich werde ziemlich sicher am Montag fahren ! Halte Dich auf dem laufenden !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (25. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @black: Ich werde ziemlich sicher am Montag fahren ! Halte Dich auf dem laufenden !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




dann würd ich sagen die Steppenwölfe jagen das Rotwild...   


[würd mich freuen auf die Tour..]


----------



## charly245 (26. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> Was ein Glück, dass wir die heutige Runde gecancelt haben; es schüttet wie aus Eimern !
> @Kai: Morgen soll es jetzt doch regnen; ich fahre wahrscheinlich mit Boris am Donnerstag, aber schon früher. Am WE muss das Zimmer vom Junior renovieren und werde versuchen am Montag eine große Runde zu drehen !
> ...



hallo ralph,

dann gib mal bescheid was du am montag so planst.
ich werde heute nix machen.
dachte an ne runde laufen wegen des wetters....habe aber kein bock !

gruß (der müde) kai


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

Nabend,

hier findet ihr die Tour für kommenden Montag; hab's mal auf 11:00 Uhr gelegt.
Falls noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat; ich starte morgen mit Boris in Roetgen um 16:30 Uhr zu einer ausgedehnten Feierabendrunde.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (27. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> hier findet ihr die Tour für kommenden Montag; hab's mal auf 11:00 Uhr gelegt.



...noch 2 wochen leute, dann bin ich fertig und fahre meinetwegen auch den ruhrtalcross als feierabendrunde mit   dienstag schreibe ich mathe, wenn es aber so gut weiter geht...  

mfg
Knax

@Iggy: gestern 90km rennrad, 29 schnitt


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2006)

Feierabendrunde:
Roetgen-Kalltal-Rursee-Kalltal-Roetgen 70km, 1100hm

Boris und ich waren heute noch einmal auf Achse; am Rursee diesmal wieder incl. Honigberg. Erstaunlich ist immer wieder wie wir es schaffen, die Touren bis zum Eintreten der Dunkelheit auszureizen 


 




Alle Bilder (nur ein paar) hier...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2006)

Nabend,

tja schwarz, ich bin zwar kein blackmaler , aber morgen ist für den ganzen Tag leichter Regen (90%) gemeldet.
Mir macht ein bisschen von dem Zeuchs nix aus; ich überlasse es also Dir/Euch (falls noch jemand Interesse hat)

Um wieviel Uhr müßt Ihr denn Starten ? Dann rufe ich vorher kurz bei Dir an.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (30. April 2006)

ähm wir würden so gegen 9:30-10:00 starten. fahrzeit ne knappe stunde bis nach Rötgen.

ruf mich einfach um 9uhr an...
wir entscheiden dann morgen früh kurzfristig.


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2006)

Alles klar ! Mache ich...


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> hier findet ihr die Tour für kommenden Montag; hab's mal auf 11:00 Uhr gelegt...


Moin,

für der Fall, das es hier stille Mitleser/fahrer gibt: Wir starten um 10:30 !!
Wetter sieht ganz ok aus, Temperaturen steigen auch allmählich.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (2. Mai 2006)

hallo ralph,

ich wollte morgen abend ne runde drehen.
wie schaut es bei dir aus ?
könnte um 19:10uhr in vennwegen sein.

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ralph,
> 
> ich wollte morgen abend ne runde drehen.
> wie schaut es bei dir aus ?
> ...


Das könnte gehen Kai; melde mich noch !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (2. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte gehen Kai; melde mich noch !!
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



alles klar...
sind ja schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren 

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

André (Black) und Karl hatten sich für den 1. Mai eingetragen und ich denke, sie haben es nicht bereut ! Die Bonusschleife im Königreich Belgien bleibt geheim...


 

 

 



Eine sehr schöne Tour mit symphatischen Bikern! Mehr dazu hier...


----------



## black (2. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> André (Black) und Karl hatten sich für den 1. Mai eingetragen
> Eine sehr schöne Tour mit symphatischen Bikern!



hiermit nochmal ein Dankeschön für die gelungene Ausfahrt Ralph.

Die Cameracase ist schon bestellt... 

Werd mal an ner Tour bei mir hier basteln.... 

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werd mal an ner Tour bei mir hier basteln...


Ja, wäre schön, wenn das demnächst klappt ! Allerdings nicht vor Juni; der Kalender ist schon ziemlich voll. Jetzt am WE ist Saarschleife, am 21zigsten dann Spa...aber im Juni sollte was gehen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar...
> sind ja schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren
> 
> bis dahin,
> ...


Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich damit Deinen Tränendrüsen wieder reize; wir starten heute früher und die Lampen bleiben Zuhause... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (3. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich damit Deinen Tränendrüsen wieder reize; wir starten heute früher und die Lampen bleiben Zuhause...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

war nicht so schlimm!
bin eben 2stunden (auch ohne lampe) geradelt.
bei den temperaturen war es einfach nur geil 

ich hoffe ihr habt auch ne menge spaß gehabt.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hoffe ihr habt auch ne menge spaß gehabt...


Verlass Dich drauf Kai; diesmal gibt's sogar Videos "Mutprobe an der Toblerone" im Aachener Stadtwald. Für CC-Pussies wie wir es sind, eine echte Herausforderung......Ich schau mal, wie ich das veröffentlichen kann. Wäre doch mal eine gelungene alkoholfreie Konkurenz für die Omerbacher Freibiersenke...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (3. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre doch mal eine gelungene alkoholfreie Konkurenz für die Omerbacher Freibiersenke...



Für die Freibiersenke brauchen wir keinen Alkohol, den gibt es immer später, aber trotzdem ne Gute Idee, vielleicht sollten die die es bisher nicht geschafft haben es einmal mit Alk versuchen!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

@Thorsten: Warte noch 10 Minuten, dann gibt's Filmchen


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

So,

war heute mit Trainingskumpel Boris mal wieder im Stadtwald 


 



Heute haben wir verkehrte Welt gespielt: Ich bin alle Schlüsselstellen gefahren, und Boris musste zusehen; er konnte seine Stütze nicht absenken...
Hier gibt's Videos von der berüchtigten Toblerone: Nummer 1, Nummer 2
Ein paar Bilder hier...übrigens: Endlich wieder Schwitzen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (3. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten: Warte noch 10 Minuten, dann gibt's Filmchen



In Belgien gehen die Uhren wohl etwas anders!






Übrigens, Deine "Formula" quitscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

Jup, ich ticke halt etwas anders......die Formula war kalt weil ich 3x gucken musste, ob ich mich da runter traue...war Premiere mit dem neuen Bike 
Übrigens: Auf Bildern kommt die Schwierigkeit ja gar nicht rüber, aber selbst im Film sieht's harmloser aus, als es ist ! Das geht da wirklich fast senkrecht runter...

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Wir sehen uns hoffentlich am Sonntag !?


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

Und noch ein Video...dieses von der letzten Tour mit black und Karl (01.05.2006); der kurze Downhill am Schleebachgraben...klick...


Danke Karl...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (4. Mai 2006)

Hi Ralph

Ich hatte Gestern übrigens noch 7 km mehr auf dem Tacho  
Schade das man auf den Videos nicht die wahre Steilheit 
erkennen kann  
Das müssen wir wohl nochmal üben mit dem filmen  

gruß Boris


----------



## pratt (5. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nett zu wissen, aber ich bin kein Stuntman...


Hey rpo35,
bist aber ein Stuntman geworden!

alles für dor Pratt
MIO


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2006)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> Hey rpo35,
> bist aber ein Stuntman geworden!...


Ganz klar Boris Schuld... Meinst Du, ich könnte jetzt doch mal bei Euch auftauchen ?  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## pratt (5. Mai 2006)

Natürlich, bei uns kann jeder mitfahren und ich Persönlich traue mich in "Bikers Paradise" (Toblerone) auch nicht mehr jeden Berg runter.


----------



## black (5. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Video...dieses von der letzten Tour mit black und Karl (01.05.2006); der kurze Downhill am Schleebachgraben...klick...
> 
> 
> Danke Karl...
> ...




da sieht man was ne ordentliche Cam ausmacht...  

Videoquali ist super gell?  

die toblerone dingbums da sieht echt total easy aus... 

mfg André


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ...die toblerone dingbums da sieht echt total easy aus...
> 
> mfg André


Stimmt, Laufen ist da schwerer als Fahren...


----------



## Knax (6. Mai 2006)

....soviel zum thema EU-richtlinien für sonnenschutzmittel  





bis die tage!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod_ (6. Mai 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ....soviel zum thema EU-richtlinien für sonnenschutzmittel





Auua, das sieht ja fürchterlich aus !  

Hoffentlich funktioniert Dein After Sun besser !  

Gute Besserung


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ....soviel zum thema EU-richtlinien für sonnenschutzmittel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sag ja. Fahr kein RR nimm das MTB. Haste nun davon


----------



## rpo35 (7. Mai 2006)

Autsch knax...sieht scheise aus...
War heute an der Saarschleife...geiles Rennen bei perfektem Wetter...Bericht später ! Das halbe Forum war vertreten...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Mai 2006)

Hier zu Beginn ein Schnappschuss vor dem Rennen von Energis 
v.l.n.r.: hädbänger (keine Ahnung von wo  ), Frank (Pfälzer), Sabine (Exilpfälzerin) und meine Wenigkeit (Belgischer Halbriese  )...





Eins vorab: Vor und nach dem Rennen habe ich mehr Bekannte getroffen, als ich habe 

Die Werbung für die 2. Auflage dieses MTB-Events in Orscholz hatte sich gelohnt  ! Im Minutentakt trafen Biker/innen aus dem Lokal-Forum Köln,  Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung zwischen 8-9:00 Uhr im Start/Zielbereich ein. Für  mich war es vor allem wieder schön, einige Freunde aus der Südpfalz wieder zu  sehen !! Der Startschuss für den Halbmarathon viel um 11:00 Uhr und so ging es  bei perfektem Wetter auf die mehr oder weniger staubtrockene Piste. Weiterlesen, Bilderlinks usw...


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

wie immer nach einem Rennen, waren 2 days after the legs very schwer, welche ich locker fahren wollte...
Wollte dann mit Kai am Abend eine Runde drehen, aber es sah schwer nach Gewitter aus und ich kniff.
Das Gewitter blieb aus, aber der Regen kam. Für ein bisschen Nachwuchstraining hat's aber noch gereicht (siehe Anhang) 

Nächster Versuch: Morgen 18:30 ab Roetgen; 19:10 ab Vennwegen/Mulartshütte

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2006)

Vorbau drehen!Schutzblech ab sonst verweichlicht der Junge noch.Und Ständer ab das ist Gewicht 
  
Ich war auch Heute mit meinem kleinen unterwegs. Wie alt ist deiner denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbau drehen!Schutzblech ab sonst verweichlicht der Junge noch.Und Ständer ab das ist Gewicht
> 
> Ich war auch Heute mit meinem kleinen unterwegs. Wie alt ist deiner denn?


Ganz cool bleiben Ingo...9 jahre ist er und da darf er ruhig noch mit Reflektoren, Ständer usw. fahren...


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2006)

Ja war ja auch nur Spaß


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ja war ja auch nur Spaß


Hab ich auch so verstanden...gar nicht so übel, wo der Kerl schon überall drüber brettert...

Guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch so verstanden...gar nciht so übel, wo der Kerl schon überall drüber brettert...
> 
> Hallo
> ja wie soll der Sohn den anders sein als der Vater ?
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen,

falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat:
Ich starte um kurz vor halb sieben in Roetgen (Bahnhof) und treffe mich mit Kai ca. 19:10 in Vennwegen/Mulartshütte.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (10. Mai 2006)

Hätte man früher wissen müßen, dann währe ich nicht Heute Morgen alleine gefahren!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte man früher wissen müßen...


 Gestern Abend, 22:28 Uhr... :


			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nächster Versuch: Morgen 18:30 ab Roetgen; 19:10 ab Vennwegen/Mulartshütte...


War eine feine Runde.


 


Bin über die Trails am Nordwanderweg runter und mit Kai ging's dann zunächst ins Solchbachtal. Von da aus weiter ins Wehebachtal und von ganz unten an den Biberdämmen wieder hoch zum Gatter. Nach kurzem Überlegen haben wir uns dann noch den kompletten Graben und den feinen Wurzeltrail am Schweinegehege gegeben.
Zwischen Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben, hatte Kai noch ein "Tätatä" mit einem Schlammloch welches tiefer war, als Kai dachte:




Ich war um 21:30 zurück; Kai mußte noch ein halbes Stündchen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (10. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war um 21:30 zurück; Kai mußte noch ein halbes Stündchen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



....ja, bin noch gut heim gekommen.
war ne nette runde...ich hatte dann doch 58km und 800hm 
hab ich nicht mit gerechnet.

dann bis zum nächsten mal

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hatte dann doch 58km und 800hm ...


Bei mir war'ns 52 und 690hm...auch genug für 'ne Feierabendrunde... Bis die Tage !

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit,

da für Samstag und Sonntag Regen gemeldet ist, drehe ich morgen ab 16:30 Uhr (Roetgen/Bahnhof) eine Runde...max 3 Std. !!
Falls Interesse besteht (Kai !?), könnte ich dann um kurz nach 5 in Vennwegen sein !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (11. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...max 3 Std. !!
> Falls Interesse besteht (Kai !?), könnte ich dann um kurz nach 6 in Vennwegen sein !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



....hört sich doch gut an !
ist 17:10uhr in vennwegen ok?
wenn sich bei mir etwas ändert (was ich nicht glaube) melde ich mich per handy

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist 17:10uhr in vennwegen ok?...i


Yep, bin da ! hab übrigens kurz nach 6 geschrieben...


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2006)

Achtung ! Start in Roetgen ist um 16:10, Vennwegen 16:50 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Kai und ich sind gestern mal so richtig kräftig geduscht worden und das mitten auf den Gräben. Diese gelbe Pollenschweinerei kommt übrigens definitiv von den Fichten. Das Zeug war nach der Tour überall; ich war im Prinzip komplett so gelb wie mein Helm...

Naja, nächste Woche wird's wieder besser


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2006)

Moin,

an alle Mitfahrer zum UCI World Cup in Spa:

Hab mal nach dem Programm gesucht und bin hier fündig geworden.
Start der Damen ist um 11:00 Uhr; somit sollten wir zwischen 7:45-8:00 Uhr in Roetgen abfahren ! Also; seid bitte pünktlich da.
Die Route für den Hinweg steht; @Uwe: Den Track schicke ich Dir heute Abend getreu dem Motto "vier Augen sehen mehr als 2"...ich kenne mich ab Sourbrot nur begrenzt aus... 
Um den Rückweg kümmere ich mich in den nächsten Tagen. Also: Gleich 2 Explorer-Touren an einem Tag...aber es ist ja bis 21:30 Uhr hell   

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Hab Mikele übersehen...also 6 Augen...


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> an alle Mitfahrer zum UCI World Cup in Spa:
> 
> ...



Moin Ralph.

Darf ich daraus entnehmen, das ich auch den Track bekomme.  Aber warum kommen wir an Sourbrod vorbei? Wäre ein Weg nördlicher, unterhalb von Eupen, nicht kürzer? Dürften also locker über 40 km werden, darf also keine Verzögerungen geben, würde Uwe deswegen wieder ausladen.  

Allerdings kenne ich mich ab Sourbrod Richtung Spa etwas aus, da ich dort vorm Krieg öfters mit motorbetrieben Fahrzeugen unterwegs war, sind teilweise auch Bikerouten ausgeschildert, sehr praktisch.   Dann hoffen wir mal auf einigermaßen gutes Wetter!

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ralph.
> 
> Darf ich daraus entnehmen, das ich auch den Track bekomme.  Aber warum kommen wir an Sourbrod vorbei?...


Klar kriegst Du den  Wir biegen auch schon eine ganze Ecke vor Sourbrod ab, fahren also eigentlich nur drauf zu. Bis hinter Malmedy komme ich auf ca. 40km und dann geht's höchstens noch 3-5km schnurgerade direkt auf die Eau Rouge zu...
Für den Hinweg habe ich lediglich 2 mir bekannte Trailpassagen eingeplant, damit wir nicht zu viel Zeit verlieren.
An der Warche habe ich z.Tl. einen Weg etwas oberhalb gelegen gewählt, damit es nicht zu langweilig wird.
Tja und das Wetter: Hoffen wir mal  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2006)

So,

anbei noch einmal der Track mit kleinen Veränderungen in Malmedy und an der Warche fahren wir jetzt wie gesagt auf der 1. Etage 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2006)

Da ich morgen nicht kann, ging's heute auf Tour...gute Entscheidung; kein Tropfen Regen ist gefallen  Mit dabei: Der Acrobat Boris hier auf dem Jahrhunderweg:


 


Die Wurzelpassage auf Bild 2 ist er dann auch noch gefahren ! Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ich da jemals jemand anders runter fahren sehe und schon gar nicht mit einem Hardtail 
Die Wege und Trails waren erstaunlich trocken, so konnte ich sogar die Abfahrt von Menzerath nach Monschau komplett meistern...leider wieder ziemlich kopflos... ...er kann halt besser fahren als knipsen...






Zurück ging's dann über den Steling und Getzbach; 55km und knappe 1000hm mit vielen schönen Trails kamen zusammen...




Alle Bilder: klick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

hier noch schnell der Track für die Rückfahrt am Sonntag von Spa.
Den Hügel vor/nach Malmedy nehmen wir wieder mit, weil der Trail in dieser Richtung noch etwas netter ist...
Dann hab ich mich Richtung Hillquelle orientiert und an dieser wollte ich bis kurz hinter Ternell und dann am Lac 'de Eupen entlang zurück nach Roetgen.
Wenn die Zeit noch bleibt könnte ich dann noch einen Leckerbissen einbauen.
Ich bin nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob man an der Hill das letzte Stück vor dem Hertogenhügel fahren/tragen  kann.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2006)

Der Spähtrupp für kommenden Sonntag ist heute in Richtung Sourbrod ausgeschwärmt, um die Möglichkeiten für den Rückweg auszuloten...
Wobei mir Boris einen Zahn schon vorher zog: Von der Hillquelle an der Hill entlang is nich...man kommt mit dem Bike gar nicht an die Quelle und der Weg ist nur für geübte Kletterer zu Fuß geeignet !
An der N676/N68 entlang über Botrange und Baraque Michel bis zum nächstmöglichen Einstieg hinter dem Schutzgebiet, ist auch nicht der Bringer.

Wir fahren also ähnlich wie auf dem Hinweg runter bis zum Hertogenhügel und steigen dort in die Trails an der Hill ein. Track im Anhang...

Übrigens; Botrange: Das ist mit 700m der höchste Punkt Belgiens. Eigentlich wäre er "nur" 697m, aber man hat einfach ein bisschen nachgeholfen......siehe Anhang.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (19. Mai 2006)

Bon jour!

je vous souhaite un bon tour sans accidents  

á bientôt!

Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Bon jour!
> 
> je vous souhaite un bon tour sans accidents
> 
> ...


Dubbele merci...


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2006)

@knax: Dann weißt Du sicher auch, wie sich ein Aachener mit einer Französin verabredet oder ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. Mai 2006)

Die Treppe ist doch fahrbar oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (20. Mai 2006)

HI
Ich habe mich wieder abgemeldet. Ich fahre lieber mit dem Auto hoch bei dem tollen Wetter!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2006)

Schönwetterfahrer......die Prognosen für morgen entsprechen aber nciht dem aktuellen Wetter; leider war das heute auch so...
Ich habe mir ziemlich fest vorgenommen, mich morgen noch einmal so richtig einzusauen...
Bei einem schweren Gewitter (wir hatten ja einige in den letzten Tagen) ziehe ich aber auch den Schwanz ein.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (20. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönwetterfahrer......die Prognosen für morgen entsprechen aber nciht dem aktuellen Wetter; leider war das heute auch so...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hier meldet sich noch ein "schönwetterfahrer" !
ich trage mich auch schonmal aus.
ne normale tour würde ich bei dem wetter ja warscheinlich fahren, aber mit nassen sachen dann morgen das rennen schauen.....ne danke! 

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2006)

Ich habe da volles Verständnis für. Wenn niemand übrig bleibt, fahre ich auch mit dem Auto. Ansonsten nehme ich den großen Rucksack und packe da die warmen Sachen für Spa rein...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (20. Mai 2006)

Wenn keiner übrig bleibt komme ich dich um 10 Uhr abholen nachdem ich Kai eingeladen habe wenn du magst!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn keiner übrig bleibt komme ich dich um 10 Uhr abholen nachdem ich Kai eingeladen habe wenn du magst!


Es gibt da noch ein paar ziemlich wetterfeste "Verrückte"  ; warten wir's mal ab. Vielleicht stimmen ja für morgen die Prognosen ausnahmsweise noch einmal und es wird gar nicht so schlimm. Falls die Tour doch ins Wasser fällt, komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück und rufe Dich rechtzeitig an !
Jetzt schaue ich mal bei bikesportnews vorbei; womöglich fällt das Rennen noch ganz aus 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (20. Mai 2006)

01791311152


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> 01791311152


merci, ist aber dieselbe wie in meinem Handy gespeichert...


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2006)

Also die meissten haben sich ja schon raus getan...ich schaue morgen mal um halb 7 raus und dann hier rein.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (20. Mai 2006)

Bin auch raus, wenn die Strecke schon so mitgenommen ist, das die Mädels und Jungs den Großteil schieben müssen ist ja auch der Reiz weg; schiebende Leute sehe ich auf meinen Touren schon genug.  

Könnten ja die Veranstaltung trotzdem mal ohne Veranstaltung  bei schönem Wetter nachholen, vielleicht mit anschließender Zubereitung von toten Tieren und Vernichtung von Hopfenbrause.

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Mai 2006)

....schließe mich der Abmeldeorgie an. 
Wir müssen ja Ralph erstmal die Zeit geben um den Wald wieder ein wenig aufzuräumen.


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2006)

Ich seh mich morgen schon mit reigi alleine da hochstampfen. Das Wetter wird akzeptabel sein, wir werden geile Bilder schießen und ihr werdet es alle bereuen...

Echt scheiß Wetter Leute und wirklich schade, aber ich lasse mir was neues einfallen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2006)

Aktuelle Lage: Der Sturm hat nachgelassen und es regnet (im Moment) nicht. Keine Nachricht von reigi, also wird er wohl kommen ...

Na dann...schönen Sonntag !
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

nur kurz ein paar Info's/Eindrücke für die 6 Pappnasen, Weicheier, Schönwetterfahrer, die sich gestern alle ausgeklingt haben 
(2 Weicheier trafen wir übrigens in Spa; die sind mit dem Auto da hin...wie ekelig...*g*) 

Es gab nur auf dem Hinweg eine Schauer und auf den folgenden Trails wurden wir schnell wieder trocken...


 

 




 



Zum Schluß noch der Beweis, dass wir uns fast 'nen Sonnenbrand geholt haben; was seht ihr vor dem Bike ?







Gut erkannt, Schatten...
Knappe 100km und ca. 1600hm haben wir abgespult...die Gegend um Malmedy ist einfach genial !!
Mehr von heute nicht mehr heute...


----------



## IGGY (22. Mai 2006)

Ein Weichei hat auch Bilder gemacht.
Gunn-Rita wollte unbedingt ein Foto mit mir machen. Kann man so einer Frau einen Wunsch abschlagen?




Von Sabine habe ich auch schöne gemacht!




Den Rest dindet Ihr hier!


----------



## Knax (22. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Weichei hat auch Bilder gemacht.
> Gunn-Rita wollte unbedingt ein Foto mit mir machen. Kann man so einer Frau einen Wunsch abschlagen?


...nene. immer dieser stalker   [mit einer cola-dose in der hand: schäm dich  ]

mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (22. Mai 2006)

Tolle Bilder, Iggy!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

@Ingo: Echt tolle Bilder


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Mai 2006)

Hi Iggy!

Wirklich "saubere"  Fotos !

Hey Ralf, das mit der Sonne ist und kann nicht wahr sein! Das ist doch sicherlich gemalt 

Gruß von einem Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> nur kurz ein paar Info's/Eindrücke für die 6 Pappnasen, Weicheier, Schönwetterfahrer, die sich gestern alle ausgeklingt haben
> (2 Weicheier trafen wir übrigens in Spa; die sind mit dem Auto da hin...wie ekelig...*g*)
> ...



Wie ich gesagt habe, ich seh auf den Fotos fast nur schiebende Teilnehmer  , das man auf Trails wieder trocken wurde glaube ich gerne, wie schnell trocknet feinster belgischer Schlamm? Erzähl hier nichts, auch gefakte Sonnenscheinfotos können einem erfahrenen Ardennenkenner nicht weißmachen, das die feinen Trails rund um Malmedy staubtrocken waren.  

Aber ein wenig ärgern tu ich mich schon, obwohl, mein Matschrad war genauso antrieblos wie ich.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

Solche Mitfahrer liebe ich...einfach nur lesen, lachen und evtl. ärgern, dass man es verpaßt hat... 

Für den 21.5.06 hatte Sir Ralph zu einem Ritt zu dem MTB-Festspielen in Spa, Belgien geladen. Es hatte sich viele zum Ritt angekündigt. Da aber angeblich der Himmel seine Schleusen öffnen sollte, blieben nur Sir Ralph und Ritter Reinhard übrig. Die beiden hatten nämlich ein Bad in Altersstarrsinn genommen und fühlten sich unverwundbar. Begleitet wurden sie nur von ihren treuen Weggefährten aus der Kaste der Garmins.


 


Der König hat übrigens angekündigt, diejenigen mit dem Weichei-Orden auszuzeichnen, die sich von den angeblichen Unbilden des Himmels haben abhalten lassen. Weiterlesen...


----------



## Tomo (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo die Herrn,


muntere Wortwechsel hier, Chapeau. Ich unterbreche euch ja nur ungern, aber falls ihr vielleicht mal einen nicht  mehr ganz jungen, dafür gut erhaltenen Fahrer mal auf eine Tour in eurer Gegend mitnehmen könntet, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Die gesamten Trails und Wege im und um den 'Öcher Bösch' kenne ich vom Wintertraining zu genüge und würde mal gerne meinen Heimatradius um Aachen etwas erweitern. Die Beine für eine etwas sportlichere Tour sollte ich eigentlich haben, auch wenn ich downhill etwas mehr zu den Weicheiern gehöre, zumindest für die 'Richtijen' unter euch. So ist das eben wenn man von der Strasse kommt. Mit Schmuddelwetter habe ich dafür gar kein Problem. 
Solltet ihr allerdings alle nur Cola,wie euer Kumpel mit der Lady,trinken, fahre ich lieber alleine!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Tomo,

bei uns/mir ist jede(r) Biker/in herzlich willkommen. Ob's passt und man anschließend regelmäßiger dabei ist wird sich dann zeigen.
Die Feierabendrunden sind oft etwas spontan und nicht immer zur selben Tageszeit, aber die Touren an den Wochenenden werden hier eigentlich immer rechtzeitig angekündigt und im Last Minute Biking veröffentlicht. Ich persönlich fahre am liebsten Samstags und Start ist meistens zwischen 10-11:00 Uhr in Roetgen am Museumsbahnhof.

Weitere Treffs, die für Dich bestimmt interessant sind:
Die Omerbacher (Eschweiler)
Die Mausbacher (Stolberg)
Und in den WBTS-Thread solltest Du auch hin und wieder beachten !

Hoffe, Dir erstmal ein bisschen geholfen zu haben.

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Der Kumpel mit der Lady und der Colabüchse kann bei schönem Wetter ziemlich schnell sein...


----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Mitfahrer liebe ich...einfach nur lesen, lachen und evtl. ärgern, dass man es verpaßt hat...
> Der König hat übrigens angekündigt, diejenigen mit dem Weichei-Orden auszuzeichnen



Danke, Danke und nochmals Danke!


----------



## reigi (22. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Danke und nochmals Danke!



Herr Sonntag, ich bin ja fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen.   Klasse.  Darf ich den Orden ausschneiden und einrahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

Bei soviel Selbstständigkeit muß ich doch mal ein großes Lob aussprechen...


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Sonntag, ich bin ja fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen. ...


Damit Du auch sicher nicht wieder hoch kommst......klick...


----------



## Handlampe (22. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit Du auch sicher nicht wieder hoch kommst......klick...




   

Ich erkenne mich tatsächlich wieder:

Bittewendenwender
Grillanzündergrillanzünder
Luftpumpenmitnehmer
Mitachtzehnandierentedenker
Nachfünfminutenwiewarichfrager


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

wie wär's mit einer "The Day After Father Day Tour" in fremden Gefielden ? Haldentour in Düsseldorf: Klick...

Andere Treffpunkte auf Anfrage !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (24. Mai 2006)

Brückentagnehmer, du Weichei.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär's mit einer "The Day After Father Day Tour" in fremden Gefielden ? Haldentour in Düsseldorf: Klick...


Ich melde mich noch deswegen. Muß erstmal sehen, wie ich das morgen verkrafte. Aber wieso "Haldentour"? Um Düsseldorf gibt es das Tal der Düssel und das Neandertal. Bin dort vor ein paar Jahren zwei Klasse CTFs gefahren (Düsseldorf und Mettmann).


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieso "Haldentour"? Um Düsseldorf gibt es das Tal der Düssel und das Neandertal. Bin dort vor ein paar Jahren zwei Klasse CTFs gefahren (Düsseldorf und Mettmann).


Keine Ahnung wo's genau hingeht René. Ich lasse mich überraschen und wie ich Christoph kenne, wird das eine feine Tour  

@Mikele: Mein AG zwingt mich dazu...


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2006)

Lecker Schweinerei war das heute und die 70km haben wir auch nicht voll gekriegt. 1. Shit-Wetter (da reichen auch mal 40); 2. hab' ich 'nen Baum gerammt und mir eine nette Prellung am linken Oberschenkel geholt:





Das war bei km 15. Und nein, mein Bein sieht nicht so schlimm aus wie der Baum 
Später oder morgen mehr...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

Willkommen im Club, Ralph


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im Club, Ralph



Sitzt Du nackt vor Deinem Rechner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im Club, Ralph


Ui ...vielleicht hab' ich Glück und es wird nicht so bunt. Soll angeblich gut sein, wenn noch eine Weile Bewegung drin bleibt.
Aber wenn es sich lohnt, mache ich auch noch ein Foto...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2006)

*26.05.2006 Grevenbroich / Haldentour

*Um halb 12 hab' ich mich bei feinstem Sauwetter ins Auto gesetzt;          Christoph hatte mir ca. 70km gespickt mit tollen Trails versprochen.


 

 



 Am Ende sind es zwar aufgrund eines kleinen Zwischenfalls          "nur" 40 geworden, aber ehrlich gesagt hat das bei dem Wetter          voll und ganz gereicht. Weiterlesen...

Ein echter Geheimtip; das muß, bei besserem Wetter wiederholt werden !


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im Club, Ralph



Jo,
dann könnt ihr euch auch einen Teil meines rechten Beines anschauen,der Rest sieht auch nicht besser aus. 
Hätte den Baum besser liegen lassen und wäre drum herum gefahren. 
Tja Übung macht den Meister.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie Ich ein Vorschaubild hier einstellen kann. 
Hals und Beinbruch

Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

also ein Foto ist meine Prellung nicht wert. Liegt wahrscheinlich wirklich daran, dass ich damit noch ca. 2 Std. gefahren bin.
Jedenfalls ist es jetzt so, dass der Muskel beim Laufen das Knie nicht mehr ordentlich halten will - sprich, ich knicke förmlich ein 
Hab' ich noch nie gehabt sowas. Aber ich bin jetzt für 'ne Woche beruflich weg; dann muß es weg sein...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls ist es jetzt so, dass der Muskel beim Laufen das Knie nicht mehr ordentlich halten will - sprich, ich knicke förmlich ein
> Hab' ich noch nie gehabt sowas. Aber ich bin jetzt für 'ne Woche beruflich weg; dann muß es weg sein...



Dann mal viel Glück Ralph. Fast die gleichen Beschwerden hatte ich auch vor einiger Zeit in meinem rechten Bein. Konnte dann irgendwann kaum noch laufen oder biken. Das lag daran das ich meine Muskeln und Sehnen beim Biken total überanstrengt hatte. Bin zuviel dicke Gänge und steile Anstiege gefahren. Normal ja auch kein Problem, aber letzte Woche Mittwoch beim MRT stellte man fest das meine Kreuzbänder im rechten Knie durch sind   Dadurch gibt es beim Biken den "Schubladeneffekt" ( Schienenbein schnellt nach vorne und überdehnt die Sehen und Muskeln ) Mache jetzt gezieltes Muskeltraining um das Knie wieder zu stabilisieren. Und biken kann ich auch schon wieder ganz gut   Zumindest im Flachen. Will Dir keine Angst machen, aber Du solltest eventl. mal zum DOC. Ich habe damit leider viel zu lange gewartet. 

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein echter Geheimtip



Genau  Da seit Ihr ja bei mir vor-der-Haustür rumgekurvt. Erkenne fast alles wieder. Könntest Du mir mal den GPS-Track schicken. Mich würde mal interessieren ob ich dort doch noch nicht alles kenne  

VG


----------



## hedisch (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mal für Montag nen Termin eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2535

Treffpunktwegbeschreibung bei Bedarf.

@Ralph: Gute Besserung, ich hoffe Du bist bis Montag wieder fit. Würd mich freuen, wenn Du dabei wärst.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mal für Montag nen Termin eingestellt:
> 
> ...


Tachchen,

mal sehen, wollte eigentlich "nur" Samstag biken.
@spitfire: Ich gehe derzeit noch davon aus, dass es ausschließlich aufgrund der Prellung ist und ansonsten nichts kaputt ist.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2006)

So, da bin ich wieder im Lande...

@hedisch: Montag geht bei mir leider nichts; Vattern's 70zigster muß gefeiert werden !
Ich werde morgen am frühen Nachmittag wahrscheinlich eine eher leichte Tour fahren. Mal sehen, was die Blessuren von letzter Woche zulassen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juni 2006)

@hedisch: Montag geht bei mir leider nichts; Vattern's 70zigster muß gefeiert werden !

Hy Ralph

hätte gedacht das du jünger wärst. 
Hast dich aber noch gut gehalten,macht wohl die gute Luft in der Eifel hält länger frisch. 

Gruß und schöne Feier
Kurzer37

Laß dich Reich beschenken


----------



## hedisch (3. Juni 2006)

Jaja, ich glaub auch, dass der Ralph älter ist als er aussieht. 

Frohes Fest
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2006)

Momentan sehe ich ich stellenweise ziemlich alt aus...
Nach über einer Woche ist die Farbenpracht besonders schön anzusehen; hier mal linker Oberschenkel aussen und rechte Wade innen.
Das Brustbein ist auch leicht gelb...


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2006)

Nabend,

kurze Rückmeldung vom Rennen in Eupen:
Bin trotz meiner Blessuren ganz gut klar gekommen. Nur in den kurzen Laufpassagen im Schlamm hat's schon sehr gekniffen.
In der 2 Runde mußte ich etwas rausnehmen, aber dann ging's wieder viel besser. Ich denke in einer Woche ist das alles ausgeheilt !

Da ich selber keine Bilder habe und die Ergebnisse noch nicht online sind, war's das für heute.

Grüße
Ralph


Ps: Der Knax war heute richtig flott unterwegs !! Glückwunsch


----------



## East-B-iker (4. Juni 2006)

Nabend Ralph,

Ergebnisse gibt´s hier

Gruss,
Alex (der dich leider ziehen lassen musste aufgrund konditioneller Mängel  )


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Ralph,
> 
> Ergebnisse gibt´s hier...


Danke...muß ich gleich mal nachsehen. Wird Zeit, dass wir noch einmal zusammen fahren !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe einen Wunden Hinter was tun ? 

Fahre in der Regel mit Unterhose was tragt ihr unter der Radhose und welche Radhosen bevozugt ihr?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## black (4. Juni 2006)

hi Ralph,

in 2 Wochen in Einruhr am Start?
Fährst du den Cup mit oder die Eifelhöhentour?
Würd gern am Cup teilnehmen aber da öde 6 Runden drehen, 
ist mir für meine Verhältnisse zu langweilig. 
Dann fress ich lieber wieder Km.. 

mfg 
André


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall den Cup ! Wen die 6 bzw. 5  Runden dort anöden, macht etwas falsch...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (5. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke...muß ich gleich mal nachsehen. Wird Zeit, dass wir noch einmal zusammen fahren !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Ja, ich fahre demnächst auf jeden Fall nochmal bei euch mit.
Aber erst muss mein bike mal repariert werden nach dem kleinen Startunfall von gestern.

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## Knax (5. Juni 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich fahre demnächst auf jeden Fall nochmal bei euch mit.
> Aber erst muss mein bike mal repariert werden nach dem kleinen Startunfall von gestern.


...zum thema start: das war ja wohl eine katastrophe gestern   irgendwer stellt sich vorne hin... der rest kann gucken, wie er weg kommt... das waren die 2 minuten, die ich gebraucht hätte!

mfg
Knax

P.S.: marathon fällt wegen rückenschmerzen aus


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juni 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S.: marathon fällt wegen rückenschmerzen aus


 Nabend,

das Problem habe ich auch häufig vor allem nach Rennen und insbesondere bei längeren Strecken so ab 4 Std. Allerdings hab' ich auch schon ein paar Jährchen mehr auf dem Buckel. Du solltest dringend Deine Rumpfmuskulatur stärken !!

Ich war eben noch mit Boris unterwegs...ziemlich spontan und nach ein paar kleinen Problemen mit der Kommunikation 
Am Ende waren es wieder fast 80km und über 1000hm. Die Route: Erstmal alle Trails zwischen Roetgen und Vicht die wir kennen, dann zur WBTS (da war keiner  ) und über den Thönbachtrail hoch nach Kleinhau. Weiter über den Dreßbachtrail runter nach Obermaubach und über den pssst... Felsenrundweg dann Richtung Zerkall. Danach hieß es "Schnitt verbessern" und ab ging's über die üblichen Wege durchs Kalltall nach Hause.





Die Lasagne danach und das Kölsch waren vorzüglich 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2006)

Wer hat denn morgen Lust und Zeit relativ pünktlich (so ca. 17:00-17:30) 'ne Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## black (7. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn morgen Lust und Zeit relativ pünktlich (so ca. 17:00-17:30) 'ne Runde zu drehen ?



ich hätte schon .. aber Roetgen liegt ja leider nicht um die Ecke... !!!  

mfg
black

P.S.: das Wetter wird gut... (lieser... )   
meld di gell? ^^

gruß
André


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte schon .. aber Roetgen liegt ja leider nicht um die Ecke... !!!
> 
> mfg
> black
> ...


Du hast eben eine Mail bekommen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (7. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast eben eine Mail bekommen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



schon weitergeleitet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## East-B-iker (8. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn morgen Lust und Zeit relativ pünktlich (so ca. 17:00-17:30) 'ne Runde zu drehen ?



Lust hätte ich schon, nur 17:00-17:30 ist leider zu früh für mich. 
Ausserdem hab ich mein bike noch immer nicht repariert.

P.S.: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Radgeschäft Firebike? Wie steht's mit Service/Preise (auch wenn man sein bike dort nicht gekauft hat)?
Wollte mein Rad (bzw. meine beiden Laufräder) dort evtl. in Reperatur geben, da es hier in Eupen leider kein vernünftiges Radgeschäft gibt.


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S.: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Radgeschäft Firebike? Wie steht's mit Service/Preise (auch wenn man sein bike dort nicht gekauft hat)?...


Geh hin, sag ihnen dass ich Dir das Geschäft empfohlen habe und genieße beides - Service & Preise.

Ich würde auch später starten, aber nicht später als 18:30. Aber ohne Bike nützt Dir das ja nichts.
@Kai: Wie siehts denn bei Dir mit 19:10 in Vennwegen aus ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (8. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh hin, sag ihnen dass ich Dir das Geschäft empfohlen habe und genieße beides - Service & Preise.
> 
> Ich würde auch später starten, aber nicht später als 18:30. Aber ohne Bike nützt Dir das ja nichts.
> @Kai: Wie siehts denn bei Dir mit 19:10 in Vennwegen aus ?
> ...




Danke Ralph, dann werde ich heute Abend mal da vorbeischauen!  
Ab 18 Uhr wäre ok gewesen für mich, aber wie gesagt, ohne Rad...
Bei der nächsten Tour bin ich dann dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2006)

Ich starte hier gegen 18:15 und fahre gemütlich über die Trails runter. Bin gegen 19:15 am Sportplatz zwischen Mulartshütte und Vennwegen.
Wenn noch jemand dazu stoßen will - am besten per Handy melden.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2006)

Wie angekündigt bin ich ganz locker über die vielen netten Trails runter zum Treffpunkt und welch Überraschung - der IGGY hatte sich dazu gesellt 


 


Weiter ging's dann Richtung Vicht incl. Kindergartentrail und dann durch's Vichtbachtal bis Mulartshütte. Dort den allseits geliebten Schnackebusch hoch und durch die Mulartshütter Schneise rauf zur Einfahrt in den Hasselbachgraben. In Roetgen mußten wir IGGY noch den feinen Trail am Schweinegehege zeigen und kurz drauf trennten sich unsere Wege für heute.
Alle Bilder hier...

Vorschau für's WE: Am Samstag findet höchstwahrscheinlich eine besonders feine Tour statt - Start in Roetgen zwischen 10-11; weitere bekannte Treffpunkte wären dann Vennwegen/Mulartshütte und die Wehebachtalsperre.
Die Route ab WBTS: Thönbachweg nach Kleinhau, Dreßbachtrail nach Obermaubach. Dann kommt ein ziemlich böser Anstieg, der aber mit einem atemberaubendem Panorama belohnt wird.
Rückweg über Kalltal...Termin stelle ich wahrscheinlich morgen rein, wenn ich sicher bin ob's klappt.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (9. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> L]...
> 
> Vorschau für's WE: Am Samstag findet höchstwahrscheinlich eine besonders feine Tour statt - Start in Roetgen zwischen 10-11; weitere bekannte Treffpunkte wären dann Vennwegen/Mulartshütte und die Wehebachtalsperre.
> Die Route ab WBTS: Thönbachweg nach Kleinhau, Dreßbachtrail nach Obermaubach. Dann kommt ein ziemlich böser Anstieg, der aber mit einem atemberaubendem Panorama belohnt wird.
> ...



schade würd ich gern kommen aber sonntag steht ne hammer etappe richtung hohe8 an. da muss ich fit sein... 

ansonsten kommen wir gerne nochmal hoch nach Roetgen.
ich glaub dann kommen noch ein paar mann mehr mit...   

mfg
André


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2006)

Moin
Das war Gestern eine tolle Tour. Nette Trails dabei. Das war mal wieder eine tolle Abwechslung zu der WAB die wir sonst fahren. Klasse 
Samstag kann ich erst ab 15 Uhr. Sonntag weis ich noch nicht wie es aussieht(werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden)
So nun erstmal Radl putzen!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Termin stelle ich wahrscheinlich morgen rein, wenn ich sicher bin ob's klappt...


 Jetzt bin ich mir sicher - hier geht's zum Termin  

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: @IGGY: 15:00 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu spät :-(


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2006)

Bei genialem Wetter machte ich mich gegen 10:30 Uhr auf den Weg nach         Vennwegen, wo ich mit Kai zu einer Tour         in Richtung Nideggen verabredet war.
Hinter Nideggen gönnten wir uns         dann noch einen kleinen Abstecher über Abenden...


 








Weiterlesen und Bilder ? Klick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2006)

Nabend,

morgen geht's um 17:00 Uhr ab Roetgen auf Feierabendtour...also wer will, am besten hier melden. Ich stelle keinen Termin ein.

Jetzt zum kommenden Freitag: Wer hat frei und ist nicht gerade zufällig mit den Omerbachern beim Eifelcross ? Ich hab' praktisch den ganzen Tag frei 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...morgen geht's um 17:00 Uhr ab Roetgen auf Feierabendtour...


Edit: Wir starten bereits gegen 14:15-14-30 Uhr.
Frohes Schaffen  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (13. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt zum kommenden Freitag: Wer hat frei und ist nicht gerade zufällig mit den Omerbachern beim Eifelcross ? Ich hab' praktisch den ganzen Tag frei


...ich hab frei!!! einzige bedingung: ich muss um 17:30 im anzug bei meiner abiparty erscheinen   macht es dir was aus, schon morgens zu starten???

mfg
Max


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ......macht es dir was aus, schon morgens zu starten???...


Im Gegenteil ! Wollte hier zwischen 10-10:30 uhr los. Was schwebt Dir denn vor ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (14. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegenteil ! Wollte hier zwischen 10-10:30 uhr los. Was schwebt Dir denn vor ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


...wenn wir um 10 uhr starten können wir meinet wegen 5h biken - das passt doch!   ansonsten fahre ich direkt zur feier  

wo sollen wir uns treffen?

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo sollen wir uns treffen?
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Ich überleg mir noch was feines Max...melde mich dann  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phillie (14. Juni 2006)

So ein Mist! Schüler müsste man nochmal sein... dann hätt ich auch morgen frei.  
Aber nein, ich sitz bei 25 Grad an meiner Magisterarbeit...

Ich wünsch Euch aber trotzdem von Herzen gutes Wetter


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

phillie schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann hätt ich auch morgen frei.  ...


@phillie: Wir reden von Freitag


----------



## phillie (14. Juni 2006)

da siehste mal, wie es schon um meinen geisteszustand bestellt ist. ich mein ja auch freitag.  

aber frei hab ich da auch nicht.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

Nabend,

war gestern schon recht früh mit Boris unterwegs - mann war das eine Hitze, wir waren für jeden Meter den wir im Schatten fahren konnten dankbar !
Die Route: Schleebach- und Hasselbachgraben bis zum Ende; Jägerhaus; Vossenack; Simonskall; Schmidt; Rursee; Urftstaumauer - hier ein Speed-Foto von Boris auf dem Trail zur Urftstaumauer:





Einruhr; Dedenborn und über Kesternich/Simmerath wieder zurück nach Roetgen. Aufgrund der Hitze waren wir beide reichlich platt und das obwohl wir in Schmidt beide Pullen neu gefüllt haben !
Schön wars trotzdem  Ein paar Bilder gibts hier...

@Knax: Bin am Freitag zwischen 10:30-10:40 in am Sportplatz bei Vennwegen !


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

Warum heißt der Freitag Freitag ? Genau 
Hier ist der Termin...klick...


----------



## talybont (14. Juni 2006)

Hi Ralph,

wenn ich morgen mein Storck wieder hinkriege (Innenlager und/oder Kurbel knacken) und keine Ersatzteile brauche, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich nach Roetgen komme.
Wenn nicht, naja, dann fahre mit dem RR mal durch Holland und Belgien.
Morgen abend weiß ich mehr. 

bis dann,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich nach Roetgen kommen...


Mach das Armin - würde mich freuen ! Aber wie beschrieben; keine H(i)etzjagd 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (15. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach das Armin - würde mich freuen ! Aber wie beschrieben; keine H(i)etzjagd


...wie??? ich hatte gehofft...    na machen wir locker, zumal am sonntag rennen in einruhr ist! 

bis morgen
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...zumal am sonntag rennen in einruhr ist!...


Genau deshalb wollte ich mich auch etwas schonen


----------



## talybont (15. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach das Armin - würde mich freuen ! Aber wie beschrieben; keine H(i)etzjagd
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


aber Ralph, sowas liegt mir doch überhaupt nicht 

Habe meinem Hobel das Knacken abgewöhnt und bin somit morgen früh dabei. Etwas langsamer schadet auch nicht, da ich mich in der Regel in Mannheim unterhalb der Woche mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten im Odenwald zu Grunde richte.

Also bis morgen! Komme mit dem Auto zum Museumsbahnhof.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> aber Ralph, sowas liegt mir doch überhaupt nicht ...


Auch wenn's morgen wieder etwas klarer werden soll - eine Hitzejagd ist wohl ausgeschloßen...
Also dann bis morgen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab' das ganze jetzt mal durchgeplant; es werden ca. 85km und 1900hm zu fahren sein...sind ein paar ganz tolle Highlights dabei.
Zwischen Zweifall und Jägerhaus darf Max sich seine Lieblingsstrecke aussuchen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (16. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab' das ganze jetzt mal durchgeplant; es werden ca. 85km und 1900hm zu fahren sein...sind ein paar ganz tolle Highlights dabei.
> Zwischen Zweifall und Jägerhaus darf Max sich seine Lieblingsstrecke aussuchen



na endlich nochens den berg hoch   hatte ich lange nicht mehr  

evtl muss ich mich irgendwo dann raustun... schaun wir mal!

bis gleich
Max


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2006)

Warum heißt der Freitag Freitag ? Genau - keiner weiß es, aber heute passte  der Name zumindest für uns drei.
"Uns drei", das waren Armin, Max und ich. Angekündigt hatte ich eine  Runde mit ca. 80-90km und etwa 1900hm - die Grafik im Fotoalbum zeigt, dass  diese Schätzung nicht so schlecht war. Um 10:00 Uhr ging's los - Armin am Bahnhof aufgegabelt und ab die Post über die  Trails in Richtung Vennwegen, wo Max und wir gleichzeitig eintrafen.


 

 



Ein paar richtig steile Rampen hatte ich heute eingebaut und der letzte, lange Anstieg hoch nach Eicherscheid, kostete ordentlich Körner !
Weiterlesen & Bilder ? klick...


----------



## talybont (17. Juni 2006)

erst mal vielen Dank für die tolle Tour. Endlich mal ohne lange Pausen und Standzeiten und schön auf Zug gefahren. So macht Bergradfahren Spass!!!
Ich muss aber auh mal eine Lanze für Max brechen. Wer ungefedet fährt und abends noch ein Bier halten können muss, darf am Schluss auch nicht mehr so schnell fahren .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Boris75 (17. Juni 2006)

Moin Ralph

Da seit ihr ja ne nette Tour gefahren gestern  
Komm übrigens morgen nur als Zuschauer nach Einruhr . Bin Erkältet
könnt echt   Auf Einruhr hatte ich mich das ganze jahr doch 
schon gefreut  
Naja zumindest weiß ich jetzt warum ich Dienstag auf unserer Tour
so abgekackt bin ; Weil kaum war ich zu Hause ging es auch schon 
mit kratzen im Hals los .
Ich kann ja morgen ein paar Bilder von dir machen  

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ralph
> 
> Da seit ihr ja ne nette Tour gefahren gestern
> Komm übrigens morgen nur als Zuschauer nach Einruhr . Bin Erkältet
> könnt echt  ...


Das kann doch nicht wahr sein  das kommt vom "Schönwetterfahren". Du mußt Dich mal richtig abhärten 

Na dann bis morgen und feuer uns mal ordentlich an !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (17. Juni 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss aber auh mal eine Lanze für Max brechen. Wer ungefedet fährt und abends noch ein Bier halten können muss, darf am Schluss auch nicht mehr so schnell fahren .



Moin zusammen,

bin gerade erst aufgestanden   die befürchtungen haben sich nicht bewahrheitet: ich konnte so einige gläser halten   das mit dem *nicht mehr schnell fahren* hat so seine gründe... ich hab sonntag noch was vor!!!

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab sonntag noch was vor!!!...


Ich auch - bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

Nabend,

wie sieht's denn mit den Planungen für's kommende WE aus ?
Samstag ab Roetgen so um 11 mit Treffpunkten Vennwegen, Vicht und Wehebachtalsperre könnte ich anbieten.
Bei Interesse stelle ich einen Termin ein - danach bin ich 3 Wochen weg !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (20. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wie sieht's denn mit den Planungen für's kommende WE aus ?
> Samstag ab Roetgen so um 11 mit Treffpunkten Vennwegen, Vicht und Wehebachtalsperre könnte ich anbieten.
> ...



hallo ralph,

ich denke bei wird es gehen.
ich bin zwar schon mit dem ingo verabredet...aber gegen eine gemeinsame tour spricht ja nichts.
sag ich mal so!!!!
oder?

es kann nur sein, dass ich so um 12uhr erst kann.

willst du ingo und mir nicht nochmal die nette runde zeigen die ich mit dir und boris im winter mal gefahren bin?
ging über monschau und so.....

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...willst du ingo und mir nicht nochmal die nette runde zeigen die ich mit dir und boris im winter mal gefahren bin?...


Meinst Du die (oben links)? Hm...mal sehen ob ich die noch komplett zusammen bekomme. Dann müsstet ihr aber nach Roetgen kommen - Start um 12 wäre für mich auch ok.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (20. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du die (oben links)?
> Grüße
> Ralph



yep.....
die vom 25.02.2006

ich rede mal mit ingo und melde mich später

gruß kai


----------



## charly245 (20. Juni 2006)

@ iggy

mit ralph wurde gerade die startzeit .....11:00 uhr ab roetgen vereinbart.

ich hatte bei der tour im februar (ab breinig) 85km und 1491hm !

was meinst du.....ist das ok?

aber gerast wird nicht..... 


@ ralph
ich freue mich schon auf ne nette tour mit feinsten trails.
so wie wir es von dir kennen  

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] ralph
> ich freue mich schon auf ne nette tour mit feinsten trails.
> so wie wir es von dir kennen
> 
> gruß kai


Freue mich auch schon und hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit ! Ich stelle gleich einen Termin ein.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

So, hier ist der Sa.-Termin !
Achja, am Donnerstag will ich mit Boris fahren, weiß aber noch nicht wann. Schätze mal so gegen 17:00 Uhr !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (20. Juni 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> @ iggy
> 
> mit ralph wurde gerade die startzeit .....11:00 uhr ab roetgen vereinbart.
> 
> ...


Super. Das hört sich doch alles gut an 
Ich habe auch nicht vor zu rasen. Oder kommt Max auch ?


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Oder kommt Max auch ?


Nee, der ist auf Malle. Aber Du kannst doch auch nicht langsam  .

Bis Samstag
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2006)

Achja Komasaufen am Ballermann 
Ich kann sehr sehr langsam!
Bis Samstag


----------



## black (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralph,

sollt ichs sa vom zeitfenster her schaffen um 17uhr wieder in nettersheim zu sein? sprich 16uhr wieder in roetgen? (muss doch wm schaun... ) ^^

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2006)

Im Februar haben wir knappe 5 Std. gebraucht und ich nehme an, dass es jetzt etwas schneller wird. Sollte also auf jeden Fall klappen.
Was ich natürlich nicht beeinflußen kann, sind z.b. Pannen...

Wäre schön, wenn Du dabei bist (kommt Karl auch mit ?)

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (22. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Februar haben wir knappe 5 Std. gebraucht und ich nehme an, dass es jetzt etwas schneller wird. Sollte also auf jeden Fall klappen.
> Was ich natürlich nicht beeinflußen kann, sind z.b. Pannen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Das hört sich sehr gut an. Möchte auch keine Hektik machen auf der tour sondern genießen.. (falls ich dazu kommen werde  )



> Wäre schön, wenn Du dabei bist (kommt Karl auch mit ?)



da Karl Samstags arbeiten muss ( Post ) komme ich alleine rauf.

Ich hab gestern mal ausprobiert mein bike in mein Coupé zu verladen. wenn ich das Schaltwerk einklappe passt es auf den Millimeter rein..  

von daher bin ich am Start. 

Treffpunkt denk ich mal wie beim letztenmal oder?

bis Samstag 

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ...Treffpunkt denk ich mal wie beim letztenmal oder?...


Da denkst Du richtig ! Bis Samstag also  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

war eben mit Boris unterwegs und wollte kurz berichten, dass der Trail nach Zerkall komplett frei geräumt war 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2006)

Mogähn,

perfektes Wetter - das wird eine feine Tour 
Ich vermute mal, dass wir jetzt zu fünft sind. Nehmt ein bisschen Geld mit, wir könnten in Monschau ein leckeres Eis essen, welches wir dann gemeinsam den letzten ernsthaften Berg hochtragen 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (24. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mogähn,
> 
> perfektes Wetter - das wird eine feine Tour
> Ich vermute mal, dass wir jetzt zu fünft sind. Nehmt ein bisschen Geld mit, wir könnten in Monschau ein leckeres Eis essen, welches wir dann gemeinsam den letzten ernsthaften Berg hochtragen
> ...



Zu Sechst, 

Ich sitze quasi schon im Auto !

Gerd


----------



## five40 (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralph,

danke für die super Trails um Monschau.
Ich wollte mich eigentlich am Getzbach noch verabschieben, bin euch aber dann nicht Ri. Vennkreuz gefolgt, sondern über die Staumauer nach Aachen gefahren (ist etwas flacher).

Nach 87,68km und 1211hnm bin ich sehr pünktlich schon um 15:45Uhr zu Hause angekommen.

bis zur nächsten Tour,
jens


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> danke für die super Trails um Monschau....


Yep, war 'ne tolle Runde bei genialem Wetter.
Dank TV-Karte hier schon ein paar Highlights vorab (ganz tolle Aufnahmen finde ich):
Ingo im Belgenbachtal:






Gerd von Menzerath nach Monschau runter:





Und das beste - Ingo im Schlammloch  





So, alles weitere morgen 

Viel Spaß beim Fußball noch (besser kann's ja kaum laufen  )

Ralph


----------



## black (24. Juni 2006)

1. Bilder hab ich dir per mail schon rübergebeamt...  

2. Videos kommen die Tage evtl. morgen dann nach...  

3. Tour gibb et nischts zu meggern... ihr ward SPITZE !!!!  

4. das war nicht das letztemal mit euch...  


happy biking 
André


----------



## hedisch (24. Juni 2006)

Oleoleoleoleoleeee!

Super Wetter, super Tour, super Spiel!

BIG Day!

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Sechst,
> 
> Ich sitze quasi schon im Auto !
> 
> Gerd



Hy Gerd, Du solltest Dich mit Deinen Bikekollegen aus Mausbach besser absprechen, die haben in der Eurer Stamm-Pizzeria gesagt das Du gestern zu viel gebechert hast und heute etwas schwächelst!  Aber an der Pizzeria sind wir nicht das letzte mal vorbei gekommen!


----------



## GeJott (25. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit Miteinander

War ne tolle Runde mit vielen Highlights gestern !  
Hier vorab ein Bild von Iggy in Action. Leider etwas Dunkel.  aber er wollte nicht nochmal fahren.




Meine Bilder müssten bei Ralph im Postfach gelandet sein.

@cheng:

Recht haben sie gehabt ! Ich habe mir quasi den ganzen Freitag Mut angetrunken um die genialen Trails bei Monschau zu bezwingen.  


Bis demnächst im Wald oder der Pizzeria

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (25. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, war 'ne tolle Runde bei genialem Wetter.
> Dank TV-Karte hier schon ein paar Highlights vorab (ganz tolle Aufnahmen finde ich):
> Ingo im Belgenbachtal:
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sind echt Klasse !  

Bin mal auf den Rest gespannt. 

Gerd


----------



## charly245 (25. Juni 2006)

hallo ralph,

war ne super geile tour bei bestem wetter, 1a trails und super netten leuten.
 

ich hatte am ende des tages 99km und 1624hm und war etwas kaputt.

ich wünsche dir einen schönen urlaub und komm heile und erholt wieder zurück damit du weiterhin so tolle touren leiten kannst.

bis dahin

gruß kai

ach ja, noch was: woooooo bleiben die bilder !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit,

hier ist das komplette Album - heute abend kommt noch ein Kurzbericht.
Ich war übrigens ziemlich beeindruckt, welche Passagen da gestern von einigen gemeistert wurden !
Sortiert hab' ich aus Zeitmangel nix mehr und der Stempel mit den copyrights ist überall drin...hoffe, das stört keinen 
André hat auch noch eine Überraschung auf Lager 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## black (25. Juni 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Miteinander
> 
> Hier vorab ein Bild von Iggy in Action. Leider etwas Dunkel.  aber er wollte nicht nochmal fahren.
> 
> ...



hier das passende video zu der aktion...  

Perlenau_Iggy


----------



## IGGY (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Das eine echt Klasse Tour Gestern. Da hat Ralph nicht zuviel versprochen das es technisch wird. Echt Klasse 
Schöne Bilder und Videos habt Ihr gemacht. Ich freue mich schon auf eine Wiederholung.
Schönen Urlaub Ralph. Erhol dich gut


----------



## black (25. Juni 2006)

hier noch die restlichen vidz für euch:

Down zur Kluckbachbrücke

Kluckbachbrücke_Ralph

GeJott im Downhill mit breitem Grinsen

Downhill nach Monschau_Ralph

wer die vidz im original ( bessere quali ) haben möchte.. -> PM an mich !


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2006)

9 Biker fanden sich bei perfektem Wetter in Roetgen am Museumsbahnhof ein: André (black), Kai (charly245), Ingo (IGGY), Christoph (carboni2), Hermann (hermann1), ? :-( (hedisch), Gerd (GeJott), Jens (five40) und ich.
Um 11:00 Uhr ging's los mit dem Ziel um ca. 16:00 Uhr wieder in Roetgen zu sein - schliesslich wollten alle pünktlich zum 8tel-Finale gegen Schweden Zuhause sein !
Bis Konzen gab's erstmal fast nur Waldautobahnen und asfaltierte Radwege und manch einer tat schon etwas gelangweilt, aber ich und diejenigen, die die Runde kannten, blieben ganz cool...











Sprüche wie "schon 15km Asfalt..." wurden mehr oder weniger ignoriert...gell hedisch *g*
Schon kurz darauf im Belgenbachtal breitete sich ein Grinsen in den Gesichtern aller Biker aus...ob man's operativ entfernen kann - keine Ahnung...








Danach folgten Schlüsselstellen, die heute von mehr Teilnehmern gemeistert wurden, als ich gedacht hätte - so ist das mit dem Gruppenzwang. Ich sag nur Kluckbachbrücke im Rurtal, Downhill von Menzerath nach Monschau, Jahrhundertweg und Getzbachtal:
























Damit sich jeder von den Strapazen der verblockten und steilen Trails erholen konnte, gab's am Ende ein paar Kilometer feinste Trails in mehr oder weniger flachem Terrain am Steinbach entlang zur Kupfermühle:











Tolle Tour, tolle Truppe, geiles Wetter, geiler Tag, denn kurz drauf schlägt Deutschland im Achtelfinale der WM Schweden mit 2:0 Toren ;-)
Alle Bilder (von Gerd, Christoph, André und mir) findet ihr hier und hier gibt's Links zu ein paar Videos von André !


----------



## Knax (27. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Tour, tolle Truppe, geiles Wetter, geiler Tag



Moin zusammen,

bin gestern nacht wieder in der heimat gelandet - und was sehe ich hier?! 18°C und regen... hätte ich mal lieber verlängert auf malle  

happy trails!
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (27. Juni 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin gestern nacht wieder in der heimat gelandet - und was sehe ich hier?! 18°C und regen... hätte ich mal lieber verlängert auf malle
> 
> ...




tja, dann würde ich mal sagen....DU BIST SCHULD an dem schelchten wetter!
als du auf malle warst.... hatten wir hier schönes wetter bei ca. 23 bis 27 grad.
ich wollte morgen vormittag ne runde drehen.....ca. 2 bis 3 stunden!
lust mitzukommen?

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (28. Juni 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte morgen vormittag ne runde drehen.....ca. 2 bis 3 stunden!
> lust mitzukommen?



Hi Kai,

habe den termin leider zu spät gesehen... im moment streichen wir den flur an  . heute abend werde ich noch einmal rennrad fahren...
morgen nachmittag hätte ich zeit - auch für eine ausgedehnte tour!  

mfg
Max


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2006)

So Leutz,

melde mich für 2 Wochen ab - das Haus ist bewacht 

Also bis denne
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2006)

Nabend...ähm moin...,

so, bin wieder da und zu allen möglichen Schandtaten bereit.
Wollte eigentlich schon heute starten, aber das Bike braucht noch ein bischen Pflege. Habe aber noch noch die ganze Woche frei und ab Montag gehts los !

Melde mich dann noch !

Ralph


----------



## hedisch (16. Juli 2006)

Welcome back,

wie wars denn das Spiel D - POR im Gegnerland zu gucken? 

Ich möchte morgen mal zu Firebike zwecks Info zu Neukauf (Fully) und notwendiger Aufrüstung meines Trek. Da ich nicht arbeiten muss, bin ich zeitlich flexibel. Dh., wir könnten ne Runde zusammen fahren. Aber bitte keine Mammuttour  (also max. 40-50km), da ich ja noch Hin- und Rückweg von/nach Burtscheid habe.

Ich bin heute Abend (ca.21Uhr) wieder online.

Bis denne im WWW
Hermann


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Welcome back,
> 
> wie wars denn das Spiel D - POR im Gegnerland zu gucken? ...



War ganz nett. Viel besser war der erste Tag mit dem Sieg der Portugiesen gegen England...
Wenn Du flexibel bist: Hab' mich mit Boris verabredet und wir starten morgen um 10:30 bei ihm Zuhause. Wenn Du um die Zeit an der Haltestelle Monschauer Str./Bismarkturm stehst, gabeln wir dich auf ! Nach der Tour könnten wir gemeinsam bei Firebike anhalten - ich hab' da auch noch was zu erledigen. Die Streckenlänge sollte in etwa passen und nach Burtscheid geht's ja auch fast nur bergab .

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (16. Juli 2006)

Hi Ralph
Willkommen zurück. Hast du meine PM nicht bekommen?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hast du meine PM nicht bekommen?


Doch, hab soeben geantwortet


----------



## hedisch (16. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mich mit Boris verabredet und wir starten morgen um 10:30 bei ihm Zuhause. Wenn Du um die Zeit an der Haltestelle Monschauer Str./Bismarkturm stehst, gabeln wir dich auf !



Ich werde da sein.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde da sein.
> 
> Bis denne im Wald
> hedisch


Freut mich, aber nehmt Rücksicht auf mich - ich war 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Bike 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (16. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, aber nehmt Rücksicht auf mich - ich war 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Bike



Jaja, klar doch!
Nach 80km mit 2000hm in nem 18km/h Schnitt stehst Du wahrscheinlich völlig entspannt und milde lächelnd neben dem Sauerstoffzelt in dem man versucht mich zu reanimieren. 

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## charly245 (17. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend...ähm moin...,
> 
> so, bin wieder da und zu allen möglichen Schandtaten bereit.
> 
> ...


^

hallo ralph,

ich sach auch mal "willkommen zurück"
ich wollte morgen ab 19:00 eine runde mit dem rad drehen.

wenn du lust und zeit hast....würde ich mich über begleitung freuen!

am wochenende ist umzug angesagt!
fam. schauff zieht nach vicht !

wenn überhaupt kann ich am sonntag ne kurze runde drehen.

fährst du nächste woche das rennen in kelmis mit?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juli 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ... fam. schauff zieht nach vicht !...


 Das seid ihr nehme ich an !? War das schon länger geplant ? 





			
				charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> fährst du nächste woche das rennen in kelmis mit?


 Habe ich vor wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Vor Donnerstag kann ich nicht fahren, da mein Bike beim Doctor ist. Donnerstag und Freitag habe ich vor, mit Boris tagsüber zu fahren, da ich noch Urlaub habe. Was dann am WE geht weiß ich noch nicht.

Heute war ich nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz mit Boris und hedisch im Stadtwald auf Achse. Nach 70km und knapp 1200hm kam ich völlig geplättet wieder in Roetgen an. Zum Glück sind wir relativ gemütlich gefahren, sonst wäre ich gestorben.
Profil siehe Anhang...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (17. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das seid ihr nehme ich an !? War das schon länger geplant ?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



nein, das hat vor 14 tagen erst entschieden.

dann kämpfe ich mich morgen alleine durch den wald.

ist an deinem bike was kaputt oder nur service?

dann bis die tage

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juli 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist an deinem bike was kaputt oder nur service?...


Zumindest das untere Lager am Dämpfer hat Spiel. Ob noch mehr Lager betroffen sind wird sich rausstellen. Ich bin schon etwas enttäuscht und dachte, das so "edles" Material auch entsprechend länger hält. Den Drössiger Rahmen bin ich mit diesen billigen Lagern ohne Probleme 2 Jahre gefahren !

Vielleicht können wir ja am Sonntag eine Runde drehen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Ralph

Wenn das dieser Bolzen ist, den ich auch schon neu habe, dann willkommen im Club. Habe den Hinterbau letzten Sonntag noch komplett demontiert und festgestellt, das dieser Bolzen wieder anfängt einzulaufen. Zudem fängt die Lauffläche der Nadellger, da wo die Wippe am Rahmen fest ist, zu verschleißen. Aber nur auf der Antriebsseite. Wenn du dir den oben erwähnten Bolzen etwas genauer ansiehst, dann kannst du sehen, das der Verschleiß auf der linken Seite auf Zug belastet wird und die rechte Seite auf Druck. Wir haben einfach zuviel Kraft. 

Bolzen mit Gleitlager sowie Hohlschreiben und Scheiben kostet 50,-
Ich hoffe, dass geht bei dir auf Garantie. Ich stehe noch in Verhandlung mit Rotwild 

Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bolzen mit Gleitlager sowie Hohlschreiben und Scheiben kostet 50,-
> Ich hoffe, dass geht bei dir auf Garantie. Ich stehe noch in Verhandlung mit Rotwild
> 
> Gruß René


Ich kann's nur wiederholen: Bin etwas enttäuscht von dem Material !! Bezahlen werde ich dafür keinen Cent, eher werfe ich denen den ganzen Rahmen vor die Füße 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit,

also falls noch jemand Interesse hat: Am Donnerstag gibt's eine feine Runde ab Roetgen. Start ist um 10:30 Uhr bei Boris; weitere Mitfahrer würden wir kurz nach halb am Bahnhof aufgabeln.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (18. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht können wir ja am Sonntag eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

sonntag geht bei mir.
wär cool wenn es bei dir auch möglich ist.


bis die tage,

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Sonntag bin ich dann auch dabei  Donnerstag werde ich gegen 8 Uhr starten. Ist mir sonst zu heiß, und Papa hat Geburtstag! 
Kai? Hast du das Bier für Samstag schon kalt stehen?


----------



## charly245 (19. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Sonntag bin ich dann auch dabei  Donnerstag werde ich gegen 8 Uhr starten. Ist mir sonst zu heiß, und Papa hat Geburtstag!
> Kai? Hast du das Bier für Samstag schon kalt stehen?




ne, aber die kisten und schränke warten hier auf dich ;-)

vieleicht zaubert der ralph für uns am sonntag ein paar nette trails aus dem ärmel

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (19. Juli 2006)

LOL Na das war klar. 
Hoffe ich doch mal. Ich muß meinen neuen Rahmen ja mal richtig testen.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2006)

Nabend,

also...morgen starten Boris, hedisch und ich um 10:30 Uhr in Roetgen. Wer mit will, muß sich hier oder per PM/SMS usw. bis morgen um 9:30 Uhr melden.

Freitag fahren Boris und ich auch tagsüber; ich vermute mal zur selben Zeit. Melde mich noch.
Um die Tour am Sonntag kümmere ich mich noch.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich muß meinen neuen Rahmen ja mal richtig testen.


achja - ein feiner Rahmen ist das übrigens


----------



## hedisch (19. Juli 2006)

Nabend,

ich bin morgen am Start und komme mit Boris rauf.
Denne kommt wahrscheinlich auch, dann aber um halb 11 zum Bf.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Denne kommt wahrscheinlich auch, dann aber um halb 11 zum Bf...


Wer ist Denne und was heißt wahrscheinlich ?


----------



## hedisch (19. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Denne und was heißt wahrscheinlich ?



Denne hab ich gestern beim Nightbiken getroffen, da ist er öfter dabei.
Er ist ein bisschen älter als wir, aber voll fit und fährt ein Rotor HT mit Rohloffnabe.

Er wusste noch nicht genau, ob er morgen frei bekommt und ob es mit nem Auto klappt.
Er ruft mich ggf auf dem Handy an, sodass wir nicht warten müssen.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...und fährt ein Rotor HT mit Rohloffnabe...


Ich glaube ich kenne ihn. Er war mal bei einer Tagestour im Stadtwald dabei 

Na denne bis morgen oder bis morgen denne 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (19. Juli 2006)

Oder so


----------



## hedisch (20. Juli 2006)

Arrgh    

Da wechsel ich heute morgen noch meine Kette, bring alles schön in Schuss in Vorfreude auf ne schöne Tour und dann ratscht die Kette auf den mittleren Ritzel durch.    

Und dann ruft mich noch der Denne an, weil er mutterseelenallein am Museumsbahnhof steht und keiner ihn abgeholt hat.  

Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens Bike Components die Kassette vorrätig hat, sonst ist heut nix mit biken.

Bis denne sonstwo
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und dann ruft mich noch der Denne an, weil er mutterseelenallein am Museumsbahnhof steht und keiner ihn abgeholt hat.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens Bike Components die Kassette vorrätig hat, sonst ist heut nix mit biken.
> 
> ...


Ich war um exakt 10:32 am Bahnhof und bin dort einige male rauf und runter gefahren  - da war keiner !
Zu deinem Kettentausch: Kann durchaus sein, das du auch das mittlere Blatt tauschen mußt.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (20. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war um exakt 10:32 am Bahnhof und bin dort einige male rauf und runter gefahren  - da war keiner !



Seltsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,Denne ist mit dem Bike hochgefahren und meinte, er wäre schon um 10 nach 10 da gewesen.



> Zu deinem Kettentausch: Kann durchaus sein, das du auch das mittlere Blatt tauschen mußt.



Das befürchte ich auch. Bei Firebike liegt glaub´ ich noch eins rum für 23 Euronen. Jedenfalls hab ich schonmal ne Kassette bestellt bei BC. Is´ wieder typisch, angeblich ist die, die ich brauche am Lager, aber leider nur virtuell. 

Ich hab´ heut´ morgen meine alte Kette sehr gepflegt und wieder aufgezogen, um 13 Uhr konnte ich dann auch noch ne Runde durch den Stadtwald drehen (43km) , aber das ist nur ne Frage der Zeit bis da nix mehr geht. 

Ist Boris eigentlich hier im Forum aktiv oder nur über Telefon zu erreichen?

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hatte er wahrscheinlich nicht genug Geduld. Boris hat ihn nämlich dort gesehen als er mit dem Auto hoch kam. deshalb bin ich extra nochmal hingeflitzt.
Boris ist eher selten online.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (20. Juli 2006)

Also, er hat mich um 10 vor 11 angerufen um zu fragen, wo wir bleiben.
Seltsam, seltsam, um nicht zu sagen merkwürdig. 

Ist eh gelaufen, beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juli 2006)

Wenn Boris ihn nicht gesehen hätte wäre ich gar nicht gucken gefahren. Ich zieh mir den Schuh eh nicht an - hab ja gesagt wer mitfahren will muß sich bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris75 (20. Juli 2006)

Der stand an dieser Wärterbude . Du konntest ihn vom Parkplatz nicht sehen 
Ob ich morgen fahren kann bezweifel ich im moment noch. Mein Handgelenk
schmerzt ganz schön mitlerweile  
Ich meld mich dann morgen früh mal

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juli 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein Handgelenk schmerzt ganz schön mitlerweile
> Ich meld mich dann morgen früh mal...


Na hoffentlich reicht es für die geplante Tour 
Hier ein kurzer Bericht mit den Bildern von heute...


----------



## hedisch (21. Juli 2006)

Moin, moin,

da habter ja wieder ein nettes Ründ*chen* gedreht. 



			
				Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Handgelenk
> schmerzt ganz schön mitlerweile


Gute Besserung! Ist hoffentlich nix schlimmes.
Wenn Du wieder mal ne Runde im Stadtwald fahren möchtest, bin ich gern dabei. 

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Boris75 (21. Juli 2006)

Danke es geht schon wieder .
Auf den Abfahrtsbildern kann man mir meine Schmerzen ja regelrecht ansehen
Nicht das jemand denkt ich würde auf Abfahrten immer so grimmig 
dreinschauen  
Heute waren es ja auch wieder 80 km , aber zum Glück mal auf legalen Wegen
Alles andere hätte meine Hand auch nicht verkraftet  

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juli 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Heute waren es ja auch wieder 80 km , aber zum Glück mal auf legalen Wegen...


Kein Problem Boris, Ich fand's genial ! Auf den "Turnstrecken" kenne ich ja bald jeden Stein 

Start 10:30 Uhr in Raeren/Petergensfeld - Boris hatte die Route mit seiner Karte der Velo-Touren für Ostbelgien zusammen gestellt. 


 

 



Mehr Bilder und mehr Text findet ihr hier...


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juli 2006)

Sonntag, 23.07.06
Start in Roetgen: 10:30 (Museumsbahnhof)
Vennwegen/Mulartshütte: ca. 11:15-11:30
Vicht: ca. 12:00

Wer ist dabei ? Strecke ? Mal sehen 
Vicht habe ich mal erwähnt, da wir Kai evtl. dort aufgabeln müssen - ich rufe ihn aber noch an !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. Juli 2006)

HI
Wir treffen uns in Venwegen. Kai fährt ab Breinig los! Ich sag ihm gleich bescheid.Vieleicht kommt Ingo auch noch mit. Bis Morgen


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2006)

Alles klar, hab' die Zeiten etwas angepaßt...aber Vicht brauchen wir ja dann gar nicht.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, hab' die Zeiten etwas angepaßt...aber Vicht brauchen wir ja dann gar nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


 Aller guten Dinge sind 3......Ich starte in Roetgen eine halbe Stunde früher.

Hier die entgültige Version:
Roetgen Museumsbahnhof: 10:00 (Start spätestens 10:10 ! - bis Vennwegen gibt's fast nur Trails)
Vennwegen Sportplatz: 11:00 Uhr
Wehebachtalsperre: ca. 11:30 Uhr

Mit Kai habe ich eben telefoniert !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (22. Juli 2006)

Moin moin,
wenn ihr an der WBTS vorbeifahrt könnte ich mich auch noch anschließen.
11:30 Uhr ist sogar zu schaffen. Bin zwar heute abend in Köln, aber dann muss ich wohl früher raus - bei dem Wetter kann man ja eh nicht lange schlafen...
Wäre gut, wenn ich die Handynummer des Organisators hätte, dann würde ich kurzfristig bescheid geben.... ;-)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wäre gut, wenn ich die Handynummer des Organisators hätte, dann würde ich kurzfristig bescheid geben.... ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Patrick


01749410088...aber denke bitte daran, das ich ab 10:00 Uhr unterwegs bin. Ich stopfe das Hand mal ns Trikot, aber auf dem Weg ist sicher nicht immer Empfang !
Und an der Staumauer bitte nicht auf die Minute achten - kann auch 11:40 werden !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Juli 2006)

Super- danke.
Werde jetzt auch definitiv nicht in Köln übernachten, also werde ich den Termin wohl schaffen ;-)

Dann mal bis morgen. Peile 10:30 Uhr an, wenn ich warten muss, sonne ich eben solange...
Treffpunkt ist auf der Staumauer?


Bis morjen
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juli 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Treffpunkt ist auf der Staumauer?...


Ja, oben am Beton-Unterstand. Hier regnet es übrigens schon seit 'ner Weile; hoffentlich hört das noch auf !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## blitzfitz (23. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, oben am Beton-Unterstand. Hier regnet es übrigens schon seit 'ner Weile; hoffentlich hört das noch auf !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Beitrag um 01:28??

Hallo Ralph,

du schläfst wohl gar nicht mehr. 

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juli 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Beitrag um 01:28??
> 
> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> ...


Wir hatten Besuch. Aber trotz Kölsch (nicht wenig  ) gehts jetzt aufs Bike !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (23. Juli 2006)

@all mitfahrer der heutigen Tour

Fands insgesamt klasse.
Abwechslungsreiche Tour mit netten unterschiedlichen Menschen.
Lustige Trails, knackige Aufstiege...
Bin mal auf den Routenplan und die Fotos gespannt  

Schließe mich gerne nochmal an.

Gut´s nächtle für heute
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juli 2006)

Ein Ereignisreicher Tag und eine schöne Runde mit netten Bikern...

Verabredet waren die üblichen Verdächtigen Kai, Ingo und meine Wenigkeit. Später stießen noch Patrick, Pedro und Guido hinzu. Aber schön der Reihe nach ! Um 10 Uhr bin ich in Roetgen gestartet und da sich am Bahnhof sonst niemand einfand, bin ich sofort über den Nordwanderweg durchgestartet, um bei Vennwegen Kai und Ingo pünktlich aufzugabeln.
Kurz hinter dem Filterwerk in Roetgen wartete schon das erste Ereignis - ein Jungvogel hatte sich in einer Schnur verheddert.





War gar nicht so einfach ihn da raus zu fummeln, aber mit etwas Geduld ging's dann doch und der kleine flog schleunigst davon.

Es dauerte nicht sehr lange bis zur nächsten Überraschung (ich hoffe, die Dame liest hier nicht mit... ) Als ich den Trail parallel zum Nordwanderweg Richtung Rotterdell runter fuhr, sah ich links am Rand plötzlich eine Frau hocken, die dort scheinbar ihr großes Geschäft erledigte...ich war so plötzlich da, sie konnte nicht mehr reagieren und nur noch ihr Gesicht abwenden . Vermutlich war es eine Joggerin, die vor ihrem Lauf etwas zuviel Müsli verschlungen hat - nein, ich habe keine Bilder, aber gegrüßt hab' ich wie immer ganz freundlich ;-)

Und da wir einmal beim Thema "kacken" sind - es geht weiter...In Vennwegen also Kai und Ingo aufgegabelt und kurz über die Route gesprochen. Diese war bis zur Wehebachtalsperre eigentlich klar, da dort noch 3 weitere Biker - nämlich Patrick, Pedro und Guido dazu kommen sollten. Kurz darauf fuhr Kai neben mir und fragte, ob ich den Kindergartentrail nach Vicht fahren wollte. Klar sagte ich, volles Programm...wie immer...aber warum diese Frage !?
Dann rückte er mit der Sprache heraus:

Kai: Ralph
Ich: ja
Kai: Wir waren mit unserem Hund spazieren und der hat dort in die letzte Kurve gekackt
Ich: Das meinst Du nicht ernst !?
Kai: Doch

Ingo war auch schwer geschockt über das Verhalten unseres Mitbikers, der seinen Hund auf unsere besten Trails kacken läßt. Dann stellte sich zum Glück noch rechtzeitig heraus, das es nicht die letzte, sondern vorletzte Kurve war !
Hier der Beweis - der Haufen von Kai's Hündin Paula  :





Also Kai, das nächste mal nimmst Du gefälligst ein Schäufelchen mit...

Dann ging's schleunigst zur Wehebachtalsperre, um von da aus eine feine Runde zu sechst zu fahren. Unsere Route: Über den Thönbachweg nach Kleinhau und über den Dreßbachtrail nach Obermaubach. Mit dem anschließenden Anstieg gerade hoch nach Bergstein, machte ich mir keine Freunde ...dann noch hoch zum Krawutschketurm, wo's das obligatorische Gruppenbild gab und dann ein paar Schnappschüsse auf dem Trail nach Zerkall.


 

 




Dann fuhren wir durch das Kalltal hoch nach Schmidt, wo wir an der Tankstelle noch Getränke für die restliche Strecke kauften. Jetzt gab's noch einen feinen Trail, der zwischen Simonskall und Kallbrück endet, wo wir uns auch von Pedro und Guido trennten. Jetzt kam der letzte Anstieg hoch zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus - kurz vorher bog ich aber schon ab, um über Lammersdorf wieder nach Roetgen zu kommen.

Eine schöne Runde mit netten Bikern und für mich kamen immerhin wieder 73km und gute 1200hm zusammen. Alle Bilder findet ihr hier...


----------



## IGGY (24. Juli 2006)

Hi
Ralph
Das war mal wieder eine super Runde die du da zusammen geschustert hast. So kennen wir das von Dir. Einfach Klasse 
Das mit dem Kackhaufen war nicht schlecht. Ich muß nochmal mit Paula reden. So geht das ja nun nicht. 
Mein Umwerfer ist auch wieder dran. Nun aber wieder mit der 3 Gramm schwereren Schraube! :rofl:
Würde mich freuen wenn wir das bald mal wiederholen.
Was haltet Ihr eigentlich mal von einem Nightride?
Bei mir wahren es 87km und 1394Hm


----------



## commencal blanc (24. Juli 2006)

Super tour, wie schong gesagt, zur Ergänzung:
Bei mir waren es 80,02 km, 21,39 Avs, 3:44:34 Fahrzeit, mit Höhenmetern kann ich nicht dienen :-(


----------



## guido 1 (24. Juli 2006)

Ich kann mich mich nur anschließen,war wirklich eine schöne Tour!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juli 2006)

Danke für's Lob Männer, kann ich nur zurück geben ! War ein netter Haufen 
Aber seht, was diese miesen Bremsen angerichtet haben !! Die Vorbereitungen für den Lauf in Kelmis kann ich damit knicken. Aber bis dahin hätte ich eh nicht mehr viel gerissen. 

@Boris: Die Runde morgen mußt du alleine drehen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2006)

Scheint dich ja gut erwischt zu haben. Mich stechen diese Viecher mindestens einmal pro Woche. Jetzt zuletzt ins linke Schienbein. Ist schön geschwollen...


----------



## IGGY (24. Juli 2006)

So häßliche Füße hattest du doch schon immer oder nicht? 
Das dicke Bein hast du wohl eher von den Anstiegen. 
"Hetzmodusaus"
Ich habe mir ein Mittelchen geholt damit die Scheiß Teile mich nicht stechen. Bis jetzt hat es geholfen.Meine Frau will wissen wo du die Schuhe her hast.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt hat es geholfen.Meine Frau will wissen wo du die Schuhe her hast.
> Gute Besserung!




Die sind sind selbstgebastelt aus alten Mänteln und Kordel. 

Gruß und gute Besserung
Kurzer37

Bin noch schneller als die Bremsen.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Frau will wissen wo du die Schuhe her hast.
> Gute Besserung!


Mode & Design in Roetgen (ein Outletladen kurz vor dem Getränkegroßhandel auf der Bundesstr.) - Danke, mittlerweile ist das Bein bis zum Knöchel geschwollen. Ich hoffe, das Antiallergikum und die Salbe hilft jetzt schnell !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Juli 2006)

Hier noch ein Kärtchen für dich, IGGY...bis Vennwegen hatte ich schon einige feine Trails hinter mir 






Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (28. Juli 2006)

Tach Gemeinde
Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer Tour so ab 10.30 in Roetgen aus ?
Hab mich entschlossen Sonntag in Kelmis nicht zu starten .
@Ralph : Was macht dein Bein ?

gruß Boris


----------



## IGGY (28. Juli 2006)

Hi
Schade das Ihr nicht mitfahrt. Kai und meine Wenigkeit versuchen es mal am Sonntag! Mal schauen wie das so ist unter Rennbedingungen zu fahren.
@ ALL Der Einstieg am Thönradweg ist nun geräumt. Ich habe Gestern mit Ingo den riesigen Baum bei Seite geräumt. So kann man nun wieder schön durchbrettern. Schönes WE Euch allen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] : Was macht dein Bein ?...


Alles ok soweit, von mir aus können wir fahren ! Was hälst du denn davon, um 10 zu starten ? Ich will nachmittags evtl. zu meinen Eltern und dann hab' ich zeitlich weniger Streß. Wenn das für dich ok ist, stelle ich einen Termin ein.
@IGGY: Aufräumen ist immer lobenswert 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (28. Juli 2006)

Ja 10 Uhr ist ok
@iggy : Wenn du ein kräftemessen brauchst , können wir uns beim
            letzten Lauf in Büttgenbach duellieren  
            vorausgesetzt das Wetter paßt !

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja 10 Uhr ist ok...


Na gut, eintragen, marsch marsch


----------



## IGGY (28. Juli 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> @iggy : Wenn du ein kräftemessen brauchst , können wir uns beim
> letzten Lauf in Büttgenbach duellieren


Mal schauen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2006)

Na hoffentlich ist es morgen einigermaßen trocken ...ich komme bei dir vorbei Boris !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (29. Juli 2006)

Ja gut bis morgen dann um 10 bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2006)

Moin,

hier ist jetzt Annahmeschluß. Bin nur noch begrenzt per Handy erreichbar.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (29. Juli 2006)

hallo ralph,

ich bin nun wieder online und muß sagen...dein bericht von vergangener woche ist einsame spitze    

und der arme vogel erst! es geht doch nichts über tierfreunde...

ach ja, mein hund paula scheißt nun auch artig neben den trail !

mal sehen wie es morgen so wird.
schade das ihr nicht dabei seit.

dann bis die tage,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2006)

Wurde ja auch Zeit Kai  - ich meines die Erziehungsmaßnahme bei Paula 
War mit Boris heute über 6,5 Std. weg. In der Gegend zwischen Malmedy und Sourbrodt haben wir uns ein bisschen verfranzt, so waren es am Ende 95km !

Mehr dazu später. Allen Racern für morgen viel Glück und Erfolg, aber vor allem eine Menge Spaß.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2006)

Auch für den Laien nur unschwer zu übersehen, dass wir uns in der Gegend zwischen Malmedy und Botrange ein wenig vergurkt haben 





An dem Abzweig (gelber Pfeil) hätten wir links gemußt, so sind wir im Kreis gefahren. Aber der Trail war doch geil 





Mir hat's trotzdem gefallen. Bericht und Bildchen später.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2006)

Ungewollte 95km sollten es heute werden - Strafe muss sein, wenn         man ohne Karte in fremde Reviere fährt ;-)


 

 
Unsere Route heute mit Start         um 10:00 Uhr         in Roetgen:...also mir hat's für heute gereicht. Aufgrund der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit kam man sich manchmal vor wie in den Tropen. Weiter geht's hier...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2006)

Da für die nächsten Tage etwas mehr Niederschlag gemeldet wurde, hab' mich heute noch einmal schnell auf die Socken gemacht. Das volle Trailprogramm parallel zum Nordwanderweg und beide Gräben sollten unter meine Stollen geraten. Kurz hinterm Bahnhof war ich noch etwas skeptisch was das Wetter betraf...





...aber es sollte halten bzw. sogar noch recht sonnig werden. Trotz der starken Niederschläge der letzten Abende/Nächte, ist der Nordwanderweg selbst an den kritischen Stellen noch sehr trocken


 



und von Paula's Haufen auf dem Kindergartentrail ist auch nichts mehr zu sehen  Der Wagemanntrail ist bis auf einen Stamm wieder komplett geräumt und aufgrund der Hitze in den letzten Wochen ist er auch nicht zu sehr zugewuchert.
Auch die Passage am Vichtbach beim Mückenloch ist wieder durchweg fahrbar - bis auf die eine Stelle, an der ich über den Lenker ging ...ist aber nichts passiert.
Am Ende noch eine kleiner Schreck - meine selbstgebastelte Stützenklemme hat ihren Dienst quittiert 





Zum Glück ließ sich das Problem leichter beheben, als ich zunächst dachte !
Ich hab' zwar schon fast alle Bilder in den Bericht gepappt...hier trotzdem noch der Link zum Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (6. August 2006)

hallo ralph, 
ich wollte mal hören ob du dienstag zeit und lust hast ne kleine runde ab 19uhr zu drehen ?

wie war dein we so?

wir sind heute doch nicht nach nutscheid gefahren.

bis die tage,
 gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wollte mal hören ob du dienstag zeit und lust hast ne kleine runde ab 19uhr zu drehen ?


Mal sehen Kai. Zu der Jahreszeit bin ich ja immer froh, wenn ich etwas früher starten kann. Nightrides kommen noch genug  Aber für nächsten Samstag plane ich wieder eine feine Tour; wahrscheinlich geht's zu den "Dutch Mountains" 


			
				charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> wie war dein we so?


Ich war doch mit den Tomburgern im Ahrtal. War wie immer klasse und überraschend trocken. Hier gibt's schon Bilder. Mit dem Bericht von Uwe dauerts sicher noch etwas; ist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste 


			
				charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind heute doch nicht nach nutscheid gefahren...


Ich denke mal, ihr seid wegen dem Wetter nicht hin bzw. weil es hier die ganze Nacht geprasselt hat. Ich denke mal, es wäre dort nicht viel anders als im Ahrtal gewesen. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> für nächsten Samstag plane ich wieder eine feine Tour; wahrscheinlich geht's zu den "Dutch Mountains"



heute ist mein Rad beim doc.  

komme dann Samstag die neuen Sachen einfahren für den AlpenX..  

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ...komme dann Samstag die neuen Sachen einfahren für den AlpenX..  ...


Ich würde wohl gerne schon um 9:30 in Roetgen starten - geht das ? Wie siehts mit dir aus Boris und wer hat sonst noch Interesse ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde wohl gerne schon um 9:30 in Roetgen starten - geht das ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm  

geht in Ordnung..  

mfg
André


----------



## charly245 (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen Kai. Zu der Jahreszeit bin ich ja immer froh, wenn ich etwas früher starten kann. Nightrides kommen noch genug  Aber für nächsten Samstag plane ich wieder eine feine Tour; wahrscheinlich geht's zu den "Dutch Mountains"
> Ich war doch mit den Tomburgern im Ahrtal. War wie immer klasse und überraschend trocken. Hier gibt's schon Bilder. Mit dem Bericht von Uwe dauerts sicher noch etwas; ist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste
> Ich denke mal, ihr seid wegen dem Wetter nicht hin bzw. weil es hier die ganze Nacht geprasselt hat. Ich denke mal, es wäre dort nicht viel anders als im Ahrtal gewesen. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer
> 
> ...



hallo ralph,

das du gerne früher startest kann ich gut verstehen. würde ich ja auch .....wenn es bei mir ginge.

aber wer nicht fragt.......!


tja mit nutscheid spielten einige dinge ne rolle:
um 4uhr aufstehen!
ingo hatte bzw. hat ne mandelentzündung!
das wetter!
max krank! 

nachdem ich dann mit max am sonntag ne tour drehen wollte, dieser sich aber wegen krankheit am kartoffelbaum verabschiedet hat...war ich doch froh das wir nicht gefahren sind.
obwohl der boden hier auch erstaunlich trocken war.

tja, mit samstag!
denke das ich dabei bin.....sage aber noch bescheid wenn sich was ändern sollte.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...tja, mit samstag!
> denke das ich dabei bin.....sage aber noch bescheid wenn sich was ändern sollte...


Das wäre dann ca. 10:15 ab Vennwegen, melde mich aber noch mit Details.

Edit: Allen Kranken noch gute Besserung !! Tztzt...was macht ihr nur falsch ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (7. August 2006)

Nabend Ralph,

9:30 Roetgen, 10:15 Vennwegen !?! Das hört sich danach an,  daß man evtl. gegen 10:45 im Bereich Kartoffelbaum zusteigen könnte ??

Weiss noch nichts genaues, würde mich nochmal melden.


@ Kai:

Wir fahren morgen ab 18:00 Uhr in Mausbach los. Bei Bedarf könnten wir die Tour so legen, dass wir Dich gegen 19:00 irgendwo in der Nähe von Vicht aufgabeln.

Gegen 21:00 Uhr wollten wir allerdings spätestens zurück sein.


Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...gegen 10:45 im Bereich Kartoffelbaum zusteigen könnte ??...


Hi Gerd,
dann besser Wehebachtalsperre !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

So...wer nächsten Samstag ca. 80km und schätzungsweise 1400hm fahren will, nur um die "Dutch Mountains" zu erradeln, der möge bitte hier klicken 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gerd,
> dann besser Wehebachtalsperre !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




Auch gut, aber wie gesagt, ich melde mich noch, bzw. trage mich dann noch ein.

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (8. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> !! Tztzt...was macht ihr nur falsch ?


Ich hänge zuviel mit meiner Frau rum und lasse mich anstecken 
Danke. Geht schon wieder was besser [email protected] fahrt Ihr auch am Donnerstag? Eventuell wenn ich es schaffe würde ich mich anschliessen!


----------



## black (8. August 2006)

so ich hab mich eingetragen  

und hoffe das sich noch welche eintragen werden,  

damit wir wieder so ne supi runde hinbekommen wie beim letzten mal


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2006)

Der Spähtrupp bestehend aus Boris und meiner Wenigkeit waren heute schon unterwegs. Also die Runde steht soweit und es gibt reichlich Optionen zur Verschärfung  Wir hatten heute mit einer verkürzten Anfahrt 70km und 1100hm.
Achja -  ich kenne Banana Boris, aber wer ist Boris Becker (siehe Anhang) 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (8. August 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kai:
> 
> Wir fahren morgen ab 18:00 Uhr in Mausbach los. Bei Bedarf könnten wir die Tour so legen, dass wir Dich gegen 19:00 irgendwo in der Nähe von Vicht aufgabeln.
> 
> ...



hallo gerd,

sorry, das angebot habe ich zu spät gelesen.
bin dann ne kurze runde uber strasse gefahren und hab ingo in knolle besucht.

bei mir ist das blöde, dass ich erst ab 19uhr in vicht weg komme.
wenn das angebot grundsätzlich gilt, würde ich es gerne mal annehmen.

bis die tage,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2006)

Ich bin's nochmal wegen Samstag...
Wenn sich jemand einträgt wäre es nicht schlecht sich hier kurz bezgl. Treffpunkt zu melden. Bei Mr. Carboni gehe ich davon aus, dass er mit mir in Roetgen startet, Patrick wird wohl an der Wehebachtalsperre sein, richtig ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (9. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo gerd,
> 
> ...
> wenn das angebot grundsätzlich gilt, würde ich es gerne mal annehmen.
> ...




Das sollte grundsätzlich kein Problem sein. Einfach nur früh genug Bescheid geben.

EDIT:

@ Iggy:

Klick

Gerd


----------



## commencal blanc (9. August 2006)

@ralph
WBTS wäre schon am praktischsten... obwohl ich ja dann die ganzen schönen trails vorher verpasse...
Vielleicht fahre ich ja einfach bis roetgen zurück und suche dann eure "gute-morgen trails" 

gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...suche dann eure "gute-morgen trails"


Ich habe arge Zweifel, dass dir das gelingt. Optimal wäre natürlich Roetgen-Roetgen. Überleg nochmal und lass es mcih wissen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (9. August 2006)

hallo ralph,

wenn es bei mir klappt steige ich in venwegen mit ein.

ich habe hier in vicht einen neuen trail für boris gefunden. ich glaube für uns ist der nichts. ich bin in der ersten kurve schon umgefallen  

ziemlich steil im hang und dann mit 10 bis 13 ziemlich engen schleifen.

den habe ich übrigens auf ner gassi-runde mit paula gefunden 
diesmal ist ihr aber nichts aus dem rücken gefallen 

dann bis samstag, 

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ziemlich steil im hang und dann mit 10 bis 13 ziemlich engen schleifen....


den mußt du uns bei Gelegenheit zeigen ! Wir können dich aber auch in Vicht vor der Haustüre aufgabeln.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> den mußt du uns bei Gelegenheit zeigen ! Wir können dich aber auch in Vicht vor der Haustüre aufgabeln.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




na dann bekomme ich aber den "kindergartentrail" nicht mit!!!!
und fürs training zählt ja bekanntlich jeder kilometer

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So...wer nächsten Samstag ca. 80km und schätzungsweise 1400hm fahren will, nur um die "Dutch Mountains" zu erradeln, der möge bitte hier klicken


Hmmm wäre / würde ja sehr gerne mit in die Dutch Mountains fahren  Aber sorry, bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich wohl doch nicht mitkommen. Wurzel- und Felsentrails bei Regen sind nicht so mein Ding   Falls der Wettergott doch noch Verständnis zeigt oder irgendso ein Jetstream den Regen vertreibt melde ich mich kurzfristig an. 

VG


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber sorry, bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich wohl doch nicht mitkommen...


Wenn's schüttet, sage ich die Tour eh ab. Die aktuellen Meldungen sagen aber: Samstag ganz passabel.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die aktuellen Meldungen sagen aber: Samstag ganz passabel.



Echt ? Ich habe bei 4 Wetterdiensten geschaut und die sagen alle Regen voraus. Ob leicht oder stark ist mir egal. Naß ist naß.
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (10. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die aktuellen Meldungen sagen aber: Samstag ganz passabel.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



DWD Vorhersage:

Auch am Samstag überwiegen die Wolken. Nur ab und an scheint
mal die Sonne. Es fallen einzelne, teils gewittrige Schauer.
Die Luft erwärmt sich auf 16 bis 19, auf den Höhen auf 13 Grad. 

Ab und an Sonne ... ist doch sehr passabel..  

... aber wir verfolgen noch fleißig den Wetterdienst...

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2006)

Ja wie gesagt, wenn's zuviel regnet haben wir halt Pech gehabt. Aber wegen ein paar tropfen bleib ich nicht Zuhause.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wegen ein paar tropfen bleib ich nicht Zuhause.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Nee, muß schon ein volles Glas sein.  

Viel Spaß, bin leider nicht im Lande, sonst wäre ich mitgefahren


----------



## black (10. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> wegen ein paar tropfen bleib ich nicht Zuhause.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




dito...


----------



## Knax (11. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde um 10:15 uhr in venwegen zu euch stoßen - wenn das wetter stimmt. wenn ich also nicht pünktlich da bin --> nicht warten.

glück auf!  
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

Angesichts der Wetterlage werde ich hier morgen bis spätestens 08:30 Uhr mitteilen, ob ich fahre oder nicht. Wem das aufgrund der Anreise nicht reicht, der möge das bitte hier melden oder mir eine PM, SMS o.ä. schicken.

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Ich will gar nicht dran denken...Armlinge, Beinlinge, Weste, Regenjacke und am besten den großen Rucksack mit Regenhülle


----------



## commencal blanc (11. August 2006)

nixda. morgen scheint die Sonne.
Man muss sich das böse R.... Wort einfach nur verbieten.
Hat auf unserer Tour letzte Woche auch geklappt. Da war auch absolutes SCh... Wetter angesagt.

@ralph
Ich peile erstmal WBTS an, sollte ich kurzfristig doch soo früh aufstehen und  noch bis Roetgen kommen, sage ich bescheid.


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...sollte ich kurzfristig doch soo früh aufstehen und  noch bis Roetgen kommen, sage ich bescheid.


Aber dann mit dem PKW oder ?


----------



## black (11. August 2006)

ich werde so gegen 8:15 hier bei mir losfahren.. 

schaue so 8:10 im forum vorbei.. obs was gibt oder nit...


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde so gegen 8:15 hier bei mir losfahren..
> 
> schaue so 8:10 im forum vorbei.. obs was gibt oder nit...


Du solltest mir sagen ob's bis 8:30 reicht und nicht dass du reinschaust, wenn wahrscheinlich noch nix drin steht  
Also, um 8:00 findest du hier das go/no go

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (11. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann mit dem PKW oder ?



mmm, je nachdem... wären sonst nochmal 40km zusätzlich, vorausgesetzt ich finde die schnellste Route... dann müsste ich ja 2 Stunden vor eurer Losfahrt starten... nene, das ist mir zu früh für einen Samstag


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> mmm, je nachdem... wären sonst nochmal 40km zusätzlich, vorausgesetzt ich finde die schnellste Route... dann müsste ich ja 2 Stunden vor eurer Losfahrt starten... nene, das ist mir zu früh für einen Samstag


Also mal ehrlich, das wäre schon ein bisschen verrückt. Die Runde ist so schon deftig genug


----------



## commencal blanc (11. August 2006)

alles klar. wann ist treffen an der WBTS ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

ca. 10:45


----------



## charly245 (11. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 10:45




hallo ralph, 

ich bin nun doch faul und werde in vicht am kindergarten auf euch warten.
ich denke wenn ich mich um 10:20uhr hier hinstelle ist das ok, oder ?

ich werde morgen aber vorher auch nochmal hier rein schauen.

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich denke wenn ich mich um 10:20uhr hier hinstelle ist das ok, oder ?...


Ja, denke kurz vor halb sind wir da.

Grüße
Ralph

Ps 1: Hab' die Kotflügel schon dran 
Ps 2: Es regnet schon seit mindestens 2 Std. nicht mehr !


----------



## black (12. August 2006)

hi jungs...

schade aber bei uns hier wird grad brennholz angeliefert so das ich 
heute zu haus arbeiten muss....

wäre gern dabei gewesen.

echt schade...

vielleicht gibts ja was im september nach meinem urlaub ...

also nochmal sorry .. 

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2006)

Schade André, aber für dich vielleicht besser 
Also: 
-Es ist trocken (von oben)
-Ich hab' schonmal 'nen freundlicheren Himmel gesehen
-Ich fahre
-Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für das was kommt 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## black (12. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade André, aber für dich vielleicht besser
> Also:
> -Es ist trocken (von oben)
> -Ich hab' schonmal 'nen freundlicheren Himmel gesehen
> ...




dann bin ich aber mal auf die pics gespannt heut abend... 

euch auf jedenfall viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (12. August 2006)

Mausbach meldet von unten nass von oben momnetan trocken. 
Fahre dennoch nicht mit.

Wünsche allen viel Spass !!

Gerd


----------



## Boris75 (12. August 2006)

Hi Ralph , schaff es doch noch mitzufahren.
Bin dann um halb zehn am Bf

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2006)

Ich glaubs nicht - der Schönwetterfahrer  Bis gleich !


----------



## commencal blanc (12. August 2006)

Alles klar, bin um 10:45 an der WBTS!


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2006)

Tach Meute,

war doch klasse oder ? Und kein Tröpfchen Regen, bis auf die letzen Meter in Roetgen - aber das war uns ziemlich wurscht.
Boris: Christoph und ich sind am Jägerhaus dann doch links ab...Patrick hat dann doch gekniffen 
Allerdings hätte ich gedacht, dass das ein paar Höhenmeterchen mehr gewesen wären als am Dienstag...aber mir hat's bei dem schweren Boden auch so gereicht. Bilder & Bericht gibt's erst morgen.
Jetzt gibt's erstmal:
- Kaffee/Kuchen
- später dann noch ein ausgiebiges Abendessen
- Eine Menge Kölsch auf den Geb. vom Schwiegerpaps 

Und das alles in exakt dieser Reihenfolge 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (12. August 2006)

N´abend Männers,

war ne schöne Tour, auf dem Rückweg von Schevenhütte kam bei mir auch noch mal richtig die Sonne raus.

Ich war dann auch froh, dass ich gekniffen hatten  
Hat mir auch so gereicht... 
Nachder kurzen Raddusche hab ich mich erstmal geduscht und dann richtig reingehaun. 
Bei mir waren es jetzt 88,6km,  19,57AVS, 4:31:34STP.
Genauere Daten gibt´s ja zur Zeit bei mir noch nicht, aber ich schau gleich nochmal nach dem HAC 4 Pro Plus....

Schönen Abend noch und bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris75 (12. August 2006)

Ja es hat sich gelohnt .  
Hatte mir schon gedacht , das ihr nicht mehr die Gräben gefahren seit .
Hab nämlich auf dem Nachhauseweg noch Christoph gesehen wie er sein
Rad einlud . Und so schnell seit ihr nicht  

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...19,57AVS, 4:31:34STP....


Auch wenn di Anfahrt anders ist - mit deinem Schnitt ist was faul...hab' mich schon beim letzten mal gewundert aber 3km/h Unterschied krieg ich nicht auf die Reihe.

Rülps 
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (12. August 2006)

hallo leutz,

wollte auch mal kurz sagen, dass es ne feine tour war. 
ich habe natürlich auch erstmal mein rad und dann mich geduscht.

wieder nette trails, nette leute und feines wetter (trocken von oben)!

dann bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## commencal blanc (13. August 2006)

Hey Ralph,

bin halt sonst was schneller unterwegs  

Das haut allerdings schon hin, weil:
Von Inden/Altdorf bis WBTS fahr ich nur Straße sind 13km, die ich mit ne,m 25er Schnitt gefahren bin.
Die letzen 25km vom Jägerhaus zurück gehen auch fast nur bergab und ab Schevenhütte kann ich mit 30 Richtung heimat donnern....  

gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ralph,
> 
> bin halt sonst was schneller unterwegs
> 
> ...


Das stimmt schon. Bin auch schon einige male über Straße zur WBTS und hatte 'nen Schnitt von über 30. Allerdings muß ich i.d.R. dann auf dem Rückweg rauf nach Roetgen fürchterlich leiden 
Ich lade gleich mal die Bilder von gestern hoch.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (13. August 2006)

Talstarter haben eben auch ihre Vorteile.
Lieber motiviert hoch und entspannd zurück, als mit viel Spaß bergab und nachher dafür bezahlen  

Erst der Anstieg, dann der downhill-trail  

Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

Heute kommt ja mal so richtig die Sonne raus, aber für eine Tour heute fehlt mir jetzt doch ein wenig die Power... 

ciao
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2006)

Die Bilder sind zum Teil nicht so toll geworden - die Lichtverhältnisse sind bei dem Wetter leider nicht so toll 
Aber seht selbst: Roetgen -> "Dutch Mountain" und zurück

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (13. August 2006)

...
also insgesamt sind die Fotos doch aussagekräftig - es war dunkel  

Eine gute Nacht schonmal...


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> also insgesamt sind die Fotos doch aussagekräftig - es war dunkel
> 
> Eine gute Nacht schonmal...


Mal 'ne Frage Patrick: Was hast du für einen Monitor ? Ich habe Zuhause einen 17" TFT und auf der Arbeit einen herkömmlichen 17" Monitor. Dort sind die Bilder auch immer recht dunkel


----------



## commencal blanc (13. August 2006)

Hey Ralph,

also, ich hab nen "normalen" alten 17er Monitor.
Aber ich wollte damit eigentlich nur auf das Wolkenwetter anspielen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber ich wollte damit eigentlich nur auf das Wolkenwetter anspielen ;-)


Ok, aber das ist mir echt schon aufegallen, dass die Bilder auf TFT-Monitoren heller sind.


----------



## Knax (14. August 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

da wollt ich mir eben die bilder von der (wie immer großartigen) tour   ansehen, da brennt mir doch doch irgendwas an der grafikkarte durch (kühler wahrscheinlich  ). ob das an den bildern liegt?  

ich habe eine info für euch:

*Einladung zur 12. Vereinsmeisterschaft des BSV Profil am 27.08.2006*

Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr Freizeitanlage Bosselbach in Hürtgenwald Vossenack
Rennform: Berg(einzel)zeitfahren; beginnt nach einer streckenbesichtigung um ca. 12:30 Uhr
Klassen: Lizenz Junioren/Jugend und Amateure, Damen, Hobbyfahrer Kids, Jugend, Junioren, Amateure, Senioren, Gästefahrer

[schriftliche Teilnahmeerlaubnis der Eltern in der Jugendklasse!!! Helmpflicht!!!]

weitere Infos: www.bsv-profil.de oder einfach PM an mich!


mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rennform: Berg(einzel)zeitfahren...


Überlegt euch das gut Leute ! Einen ätzenderen Berg gibt's in der Gegend nicht


----------



## commencal blanc (14. August 2006)

Das hört sich ja mal anstrengend an ;-)
Aber wenn ich schon mit dem Gedanken spiele dieses WE in Belgien mitzufahren (kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wo man sich da anmelden muss),
dann kann man sich ja auch das mal antun *g*


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber wenn ich schon mit dem Gedanken spiele dieses WE in Belgien mitzufahren (kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wo man sich da anmelden muss),...


Bei mir. Überweise einfach schlappe 500 auf meine Konto (Bankverbindung kommt per PM) und du kannst von mir aus überall in Ostbelgien starten 
Quatsch, aber mal im Ernst - Ostbelgien ist groß ...wo willst du starten ?


----------



## commencal blanc (14. August 2006)

jaja, so kann man zu geld kommen ....

In, na wie hieß es gleich, Büdlingen glaub ich,

Kai und Knax haben mich auf die Idee gebracht.
Eigentlich wollte ich am WE bei nem 10km Lauf starten, aber eigentlich hab ich in den letzten Wochen auch viel mehr fürs MTB trainiert, fährst du da nicht auch mit?


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...In, na wie hieß es gleich, Büdlingen glaub ich...fährst du da nicht auch mit?


Aaaaaaaaaaah...du meinst Büttgenbach ...da werde ich eher nicht starten. Wurzeln ohne Ende gibt's da und davon eine ganze Menge Uphill .
Evtl. bei perfektem Wetter, aber wie gesagt eher nicht.

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Ich hab' übrigens nächste Woche nochmal frei. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust für die ein oder andere Schandtat ?


----------



## commencal blanc (14. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaah...du meinst Büttgenbach ...da werde ich eher nicht starten. Wurzeln ohne Ende gibt's da und davon eine ganze Menge Uphill .
> Evtl. bei perfektem Wetter, aber wie gesagt eher nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Genau das meinte ich  

Also eher nicht zu empfehlen für den CC Einstieg?
Fährst du denn da sonst öfter mit?

Hab das MTB´lern ja bisher nur rein hobby-trainigs-spaßtechnisch gesehen, aber so das ein oder andere Kräftemessen - warum nicht


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also eher nicht zu empfehlen für den CC Einstieg?...


So würde ich das nicht sagen. Außerdem bist du ziemlich fit...auch im Gelände. du kannst da ohne Probleme starten und den Breinigern zeigen wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (14. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> und den Breinigern zeigen wo der Hammer hängt



gut das ich nun in vicht wohne  

also ich werde am sonntag dort starten !
es ist ziemlich sicher, dass knax und iggy auch starten werden.

@ ralph (all)
ich werde morgen ab 19uhr ne runde drehen. Lust?????

gruß kai


----------



## commencal blanc (14. August 2006)

" auch im gelände "

naja, da sehe ich aber schon noch eher eine schwäche, aber danke für die Blumen....
 

Wenn man sich da nicht vorher anmelden muss entscheide ich samstag spontan


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] ralph (all)
> ich werde morgen ab 19uhr ne runde drehen. Lust?????...


Bin mir noch nicht sicher Kai, melde mich notfalls per Handy !


----------



## charly245 (14. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir noch nicht sicher Kai, melde mich notfalls per Handy !



ok, wenn es aber so schüttet wie heute als ich heim gekommen bin...na ja, dann kneif ich lieber !

gut`s nächtle,

gruß kai


----------



## commencal blanc (14. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> gut das ich nun in vicht wohne
> 
> also ich werde am sonntag dort starten !
> es ist ziemlich sicher, dass knax und iggy auch starten werden.
> ...




Charly = kai - aha ;-)

Ist das Rennen jetzt Sonntag - bin von Samstag ausgegangen, dann würde es ja super passen...


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2006)

HI
Ja das ist Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (15. August 2006)

hallo ralph,

ich habe deine sms bekommen.
schade das es bei dir nicht ging.
ich war knapp 2std unterwegs und mußte mich aber dann auch auf den heimweg machen...da es doch recht schnell dunkel wurde.

bis die tage,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2006)

Hatte mit klappen nichts zu tun Kai. Ich hatte einfach keine Lust im dunkeln zu fahren. Ich krieg das zu der Jahreszeit nicht auf die Reihe - wir haben Sommer


----------



## IGGY (16. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> - wir haben Sommer


JO in Spanien


----------



## GeJott (16. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> JO in Spanien




und da ist´s noch früher dunkel  

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2006)

Moin zusammen,

wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus ?
Mein Titel entspricht momentan echt der Realität - bin die ganze Woche nicht gefahren  
Also, würde so ab 10:00 Uhr in Roetgen starten. Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte hier melden.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. August 2006)

Geht mir im Moment genauso. Viel Arbeit im Bad und nnoch immer nicht ganz gesund. Naja so ist das Leben!


----------



## hedisch (18. August 2006)

Hi Ralph,

bin eventuell dabei, muss aber bis ca. 15 Uhr wieder in Burtscheid sein.
Was haste denn so geplant?

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> bin eventuell dabei, muss aber bis ca. 15 Uhr wieder in Burtscheid sein.
> Was haste denn so geplant?
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Plan...werde aber nicht vor 10:30 Starten denke ich...15:00 wäre schon reichlich knapp.

Kann sein, dass ich heute abend (noch) kein Internet habe (Providerwechsel); würde mich dann telefonisch melden.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (18. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein, dass ich heute abend (noch) kein Internet habe (Providerwechsel); würde mich dann telefonisch melden.



Falls Du noch hereinschaust: Nach zähen und mit grossem diplomatischem Fingerspitzengefühl geführten Verhandlungen   muss ich morgen erst um 17 Uhr geduscht und im vorzeigbaren Zustand parat stehen.

Wenn wir bis 15:30 Uhr wieder in Roetgen oder vergleichbarer Entfernung von Burtscheid wären, schaff ich das locker.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## commencal blanc (18. August 2006)

N´abend leutz,

kann mir jemand mal genauere Infos für das CC Rennen am Sonntag geben?
Wann fahrt ihr da los, und könnte ich mich vielleicht noch anschließen? Oder hätte man sich schon anmelden müssen? Ein Kumpel von mir würde auch noch starten... 

zu morgen:
Habe zwar auch die ganze woche nicht geradelt, aber ein bißchen Regeneration vor dem Rennen ist vielleicht mal ganz sinnvoll ;-)
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (18. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> N´abend leutz,
> 
> kann mir jemand mal genauere Infos für das CC Rennen am Sonntag geben?
> Wann fahrt ihr da los, und könnte ich mich vielleicht noch anschließen? Oder hätte man sich schon anmelden müssen? Ein Kumpel von mir würde auch noch starten...
> ...


----------



## black (18. August 2006)

hi ralph,

wollt mich noch schnell vor dem cross verabschieden...  

morgen um 6:23 geht mein Zug gen Garmisch...  

halt die ohren steif..

und wie vereinbart im indian summer gehts an die lieser...


bin raus
mfg André


----------



## hedisch (18. August 2006)

Guten Abend,

Ralph hat mich gebeten hier den Termin für Samstag nochmal reinzustellen:

Treffpunkte:

Roetgen Museumsbahnhof 10:30 Uhr
Venwegen Sportplatz 11:15 Uhr
Vicht ca. 11:30

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## charly245 (18. August 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ralph hat mich gebeten hier den Termin für Samstag nochmal reinzustellen:
> 
> ...




ich muß kann leider morgen nicht so früh starten.
würde zwar gerne....bekomme dann aber andere sachen zeitlich nicht hin.

ich wünsche euch viel spass!

bis zur nächsten tour,

gruß kai


----------



## charly245 (18. August 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> commencal blanc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knax (18. August 2006)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> Knax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## commencal blanc (19. August 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> charly245 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (19. August 2006)

Mahlzeit,

sehr merkwürdig ! Mein Festnetz ist noch tot aber Internet geht...also bis später und den Racern viel Spaß morgen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (19. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> sehr merkwürdig ! Mein Festnetz ist noch tot aber Internet geht...also bis später und den Racern viel Spaß morgen !
> 
> ...



so ging es uns auch!

danke,

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (20. August 2006)

N´ abend die Herren,

und wie war das Rennen?
Ich hätte mich ja ärgern können... 
Pünktlich zum Start klarte es auf... hattet ihr in Belgien dann wenigstens auch diese Bedingungen?

BEim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei  

Aber heute morgen war ich lieber das Weichei   -
dafür eine Beintrainigseinheit im Fitnessstudio absoloviert, damit ich nicht ganz aus dem Training komme...  

Ciao
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2006)

Tja Leute,

wir waren im Ahrtal wandern (und Wein kaufen  ). Ab mittag war super Wetter !! Und laßt mal was von der Schlammschlacht in Büttgenbach hören...am besten im Euregio Cup Thread.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (22. August 2006)

n´abend zusammen,

wie war das rennen?

Bei dem Mistwetter habe ich jetzt schon sensationelle 10 Tage nicht mehr im Sattel gesessen .-(


----------



## IGGY (22. August 2006)

Oh man!
Guck Euch das mal an!
Sind die bekloppt die Amis


----------



## commencal blanc (24. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man!
> Guck Euch das mal an!
> Sind die bekloppt die Amis




Krassomat!


----------



## Knax (25. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man!
> Guck Euch das mal an!
> Sind die bekloppt die Amis



sowas können sich nur firmen leisten, die ihre produkte zu überhöhtn preisen verkloppen   

schönes wochenende
Knax


P.S.: wen sehe ich am sonntag bei der vereinsmeisterschaft???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (25. August 2006)

Vereinsmeisterschaft? Welcher Verein, welche Meisterschaft?


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2006)

Er meint wohl das Bergzeitfahren des BSV-Profil denke ich.
Wer fährt denn morgen eine Runde mit ? Wir (Boris & ich) starten morgen um 10 in Roetgen...je nach Wetter...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (25. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint wohl das Bergzeitfahren des BSV-Profil denke ich.
> Wer fährt denn morgen eine Runde mit ? Wir (Boris & ich) starten morgen um 10 in Roetgen...je nach Wetter...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




hallo ralph,

wo soll es denn hingehen?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2006)

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung Kai. Aber bei dem Wetter würde sich evtl. nochmal eine dieser Velo-Touren in Ostbelgien anbieten mit weniger Geländeanteil.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (25. August 2006)

hallo ralph,

ich werde dann morgen...wenn überhaupt....ne spontane runde drehen!
das wetter geht einem so langsam aufn s... !

ich wünsche euch morgen viel spass und lasst euch nicht von einem fiesen gewitter überraschen!

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## commencal blanc (26. August 2006)

Warum immer so früh?


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2006)

Warum so früh ? Ganz einfach: Haben uns nochmal den legendären Rurtalcross vorgenommen mit ein paar Verschärfungen. Wir wollten die 2000hm knacken - ist uns bis auf schlappe 80hm auch gelungen.
Incl. diverser Zwischenfälle waren wir 7 Std. unterwegs  Mehr später 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2006)

...warum die unendliche Geschichte ? Naja, nach 7 Stunden im Sattel und dem derzeitigen Trainingsstand war's dann auch genug...
Kurz nach 10 war ich bei Boris - der Himmel sah eigentlich nicht sehr freundlich aus aber vorab - wir blieben trocken...naja, bis auf den Schweiß 
Boris hatte eine ziemlich blöde Idee heute, er wollte unseren Rurtalcross heute in einer etwas verschärften Version fahren und endlich die 2000hm-Marke knacken.
Da ich mich momentan topfit fühle, war ich von seiner Idee sehr angetan 
Die gerechte Strafe kam schnell...Boris auf abwegen kurz hinter Huppenbroich:


 


Meine Blödheit, mich drauf einzulassen, wurde ebenfalls bestraft und zwar mit einem Sturz, einer verlorenen Brille und einem Plattfuß ! Die Brille haben wir wieder gefunden - allerdings sind wir bei der Suche eine ganze Menge unnötiger km gefahren. Am Ende haben wir sie nämlich doch da gefunden, wo ich gestürzt bin  Beim Schlussanstieg nach Mützenich sah ich schon ziemlich alt aus, während sich Boris ganz dreist noch ein Grinsen rausquetschte 


 


Gute 80km und 1920hm standen am Ende auf meiner Uhr und bei dem Höhenprofil (siehe Bilder), muß man schon ein bisschen an unserem Verstand zweifeln...Hammer, Eicherscheid, Hammer, Eicherscheid...
Die Bilder von heute findet ihr hier und hier (links) gibt's noch einen kleinen Nachtrag von Mittwoch !


----------



## IGGY (27. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> sah ich schon ziemlich alt aus,


Tja du bist es ja auch 
Schöner Bericht. Wenn ich wieder fit bin komme ich nochmal mit Euch!


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tja du bist es ja auch ...


Ey, mit 60 Cent kannst du alle deine Freunde anrufen stimmts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. August 2006)

der war gut


----------



## Boris75 (27. August 2006)

Moin zusammen

Das war echt ne harte Tour gestern . Mir taten heut Nacht ganz schön die Beine weh  
Aber beim nächsten mal bau ich noch Rohren mit ein , dann knacken wir auch die 2000hm  
Hab ja jetzt in meinem Urlaub viel Zeit zum trainieren


----------



## commencal blanc (29. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
am 9.9 soll ein Marathon in Daum sein.
79km 1900hm - das wäre doch genau das Richtige!!!

Jemand Lust?

MFg
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2006)

Nabend,

@Patrick: Mich zieht's momentan nicht mehr so zu den Massenveranstaltungen zu überhöhten Preisen.

Bin wieder zurück wie ihr seht und werde morgen gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat am besten per Handy, PM oder Mail melden.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (3. September 2006)

Hi... 

be back from Transalp!!

Ralph, wir hatten eine Traumwoche bei super genialem Wetter.
Am ersten Tag hatten wir zwar Regen aber dann einfach nur geniale top Tage,
mit einer super Truppe + top Guidin ,  

Fazit: "Endgeil, einfach ohne Worte"   


bis dann

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (3. September 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> be back from Transalp!!...


Hallo André,

das freut mich...vor allem das mit dem Wetter. Ich hatte arge Bedenken als ihr gestartet seid. Jetzt müssen wir mal sehen, ob wir den Lieserpfad noch auf die Reihe kriegen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (3. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo André,
> 
> Jetzt müssen wir mal sehen, ob wir den Lieserpfad noch auf die Reihe kriegen !
> 
> ...



also ich hab den ganzen Sep. noch frei.  
das dürfte kein Problem werden...  


mfg 
André


----------



## rpo35 (3. September 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab den ganzen Sep. noch frei.
> das dürfte kein Problem werden...
> 
> 
> ...


Das klingt gut ! Nur nächsten Samstag können wir uns das schenken, da ist der Marathon in Daun. Werde Boris nochmal interviewen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (4. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt gut ! Nur nächsten Samstag können wir uns das schenken, da ist der Marathon in Daun. Werde Boris nochmal interviewen !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



...heißt das, dass ihr da an den start geht??? ich habe überlegt auch zu starten...aber die fahrt so ganz alleine rechnet sich nicht  

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...heißt das, dass ihr da an den start geht???...


Nee Knax, ich fahre Samstag nicht nach Daun !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. September 2006)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich nochmal von einer großen "*IBC-Spätsommer-Tour*" ab Aachen, Waldstadion?


----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich nochmal von einer großen "*IBC-Spätsommer-Tour*" ab Aachen, Waldstadion?


Von mir aus kannst du das schon für kommenden Samstag planen - das Wetter soll ja jetzt endlich wieder schön werden. Ich käme dann mit dem Bike von Roetgen runter. Bitte nicht vor 11, besser 11:30 Uhr  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. September 2006)

nächsten samstag geht bei mir leider garnicht...


----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2006)

Mach doch einfach einen Vorschlag - am 23zigsten kann ich allerdings nicht, aber du bekommst eh nicht alle unter einen Hut.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (4. September 2006)

Hi Ralph,

fährst du diese Woche (Mi. oder Do.) noch eine Feierabendrunde ab Roetgen? 
Wenn ja, dann wäre ich dabei!

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2006)

Hi Alex,

werde morgen mit Boris gegen 15:15 starten und am Donnerstag werde ich auch starten, aber evtl. etwas später...so ca. 17:00 Uhr.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (5. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Alex,
> 
> werde morgen mit Boris gegen 15:15 starten und am Donnerstag werde ich auch starten, aber evtl. etwas später...so ca. 17:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Also Donnerstag könnte ich dabei sein, allerdings erst ab 17.30 Uhr da ich bis 16.30 Uhr arbeite.
Ist das für dich ok?


----------



## talybont (5. September 2006)

Hi Ralph,

bin an den nächsten beiden Wochenenden wieder in der Gegend. Danach vermutlich auch unterhalb der Woche. Müssen mal wieder eine nette Runde drehen!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (5. September 2006)

Nabend,

@Alex: Donnerstag kann ich bzw. möchte ich eigentlich nicht fahren, könnte sich aber kurzfristig noch ändern.
@Armin und andere Interessierte: Am Samstag gibts wieder einen Rurtalcross extreme; diesmal garantiert über 2000hm !!
Wir werden langsam fahren und wahrscheinlich auch in Hammer eine Einkehr mit Essen einlegen. Trotzdem ist die Tour ganz sicher auf dem Niveau einer schweren Alpencrossetappe - denke an das ganze auf und ab 

Also wer's nicht packt kann schauen wie er heim kommt 
Termin kommt noch.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2006)

So.............
...wer also Lust hat, den ganzen Samstag Abend auf der Couch zu verbringen, der möge hier klicken und es sich verdienen  
Aber bitte genau durchlesen und ernst nehmen  
Die Fakten: ca. 95km und min. 2000hm

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: @Boris: Das war unser Tag heute vor einem Jahr ;-) Übrigens frage ich mich gerade wie verrückt man(n) sein muß, wenn man(n) am Geburtstag eine solche Tour mitfährt *g*


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

Was ist denn mit Euch los ? Da bietet man mal 'ne "richtige" Tour an und was passiert ? NICHTS... ...ich seh mich schon wieder mit Boris alleine BEI SCHÖNSTEM WETTER durch die Eifel schrubben  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2006)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, das sich auf diese kleine Feierabendrunde keiner meldet.  Aber das Klientel für solche Ausflüge ist doch sehr begrenzt. Vielleicht solltest du mit Catering, Vollmond und Flugzeugen locken, klappt bei Juchhu auch immer.  

Ich würde ja mitkommen, aber ich starte zu meinem kleinen Alpentalcross von Ost nach West.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich würde ja mitkommen, aber ich starte zu meinem kleinen Alpentalcross von Ost nach West.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mikele


Hab's schon gelesen und wünsche Dir dabei schrecklich viel Vergnügen...im Ernst...  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (8. September 2006)

wenn ihr wirklich langsam fahrt (= nicht überdrehen a la TT) bin ich vielleicht dabei, kann ich aber erst  heute abend entscheiden, hängt von der menge der heute geschafften arbeit in haus und hof ab...


----------



## black (8. September 2006)

würde gerne mitkommen, aber der Samstag passt mir nicht so recht. 
Sonntag ging schon eher.. 
euch auf jedenfall viel spaß... 

mfg
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr wirklich langsam fahrt...


Das werden wir ganz sicher wobei das ein dehnbarer Begriff ist. aber es bleiben 2000hm...eher sogar noch 50 mehr.
Edit: Du warst doch gerade erst in den Alpen oder ? Also, keine Sorge


----------



## Boris75 (8. September 2006)

Tach zusammen ,
Ich seh uns morgen schon alleine radeln , das ist für die meisten Leute hier wohl zu Hart  

Habe gerade etwas Gewichtstuning betrieben damit es morgen die Berge leichter raufgeht !
Hab mir vom Händler meines Vertrauens einen Satz

             Crossmax SLR Disc  

aufschwatzen lassen .

Bis Morgen
Boris


----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)

HI
Ne zu hart nicht. Aber im Haus muß was gemacht werden. Sonst währe ich gerne dabei. Wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit Sonntag aus? Wir planen eine Tour!
SLR? Schön 
Aber Disc? :kotz:


----------



## supasini (8. September 2006)

so, hab mich eingetragen (mir ist schon ganz schlecht...)
ich hoffe, dass ich den treffpunkt finde. für alle fälle mal meine händinummer 0178 2096670


hab gerade nochmal auf eure signaturen geguckt: darf ich ohne rotwild denn überhaupt mitfahren??????


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

@Boris: Soso, aufschwatzen lassen ...schon verbaut ?
@IGGY: Am Sonntag werden meine Beine sowie meine Wenigkeit streiken 
@supasini: Wegbeschreibung: Klick...und schön dass du dabei bist !


----------



## Boris75 (8. September 2006)

Hi IGGY ,
Ja , disk muste sein . Hab keine lust mehr auf schlechtes Bremsverhalten .
Außerdem sind an meinen alten Crossmax die Ceramicbeschichtung am Hinterrad abgeplatzt  Das sieht sehr unschön aus .
Vor allem hoffe ich , daß die Disc Laufräder durch die höhere Anzahl an Speichen auch etwas steifer ist .

Sonntags fahr ich nie ; Sind mir zuviel Idioten im Wald unterwegs !


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntags fahr ich nie ; Sind mir zuviel Idioten im Wald unterwegs !


IGGY gehört dazu...


----------



## Boris75 (8. September 2006)

> @Boris: Soso, aufschwatzen lassen ...schon verbaut ?



Ja natürlich . Da wirst du morgen vor neid erblassen


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja natürlich . Da wirst du morgen vor neid erblassen


Sack Du, ich schubs Dich morgen in den Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> IGGY gehört dazu...


----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja natürlich . Da wirst du morgen vor neid erblassen


Wo sind denn die Bilder?


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind denn die Bilder?


BLAH, BLAH...Komm sie dir gefälligst live anschauen


----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)

Würde ich gerne. Aber die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. September 2006)

Ich wünche Euch morgen viel Spaß, nehmt rücksicht auf Martin 

Da wir um 16:00 Uhr bei der puckligen Verwandschaft aufschlagen müssen, darf ich mal wieder nicht an Eurer Trailrunde teilnehmen 

Ich weiß es jetzt schon: wenn es mal paßt, das ich bei Euch mitfahren kann, wird es REGNEN 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünche Euch morgen viel Spaß, nehmt rücksicht auf Martin ...


Ich bin selbst ein bisschen schlapp im Moment - keine Panik  Schade, dass Du nicht kannst ! Ist Uwe noch in der Schweiz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst ein bisschen schlapp im Moment - keine Panik  Schade, dass Du nicht kannst ! Ist Uwe noch in der Schweiz ?



Wird wohl morgen oder Sonntag zurückkommen, es sei denn, er fährt den Schweizer Alpencross noch einmal ganz alleine zurück, damit er für das 24 Std. Rennen am Nürburgring genug Trainingskilometer in den Beinen hat


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2006)

Irgendso'n Boris hat heute Geburtstag. Hab gehört, der treibt sich hier im Thread rum. Also dann alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir und allen Omerbachern.


----------



## PacMan (9. September 2006)

Yepp, von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Und ich hoffe, ihr habt gerade viel Spass auf eurer Tour!


----------



## Boris75 (9. September 2006)

Nabend ,

Danke für die Glückwüsche . Bin gerade nach haus gekommen .
Haben die 2080 hm ohne große zwichenfälle bewältigt .

grüsse
Boris


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend ,
> 
> Danke für die Glückwüsche . Bin gerade nach haus gekommen .
> Haben die 2080 hm ohne große zwichenfälle bewältigt .
> ...


Geiles Wetter nette Leute...was will man mehr. Endlich haben wir die 2000er Marke geknackt ! Mehr morgen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (9. September 2006)

ich lebe noch...


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ich lebe noch...


...nach ca. 20 Bier und 10 Ouzo gehts mir ähnlich...


----------



## supasini (10. September 2006)

aber dafür stimmt jetzt wenigstens der Elektrolythaushalt wieder!
mein Läufer für den Duoathlon heute hat abgesagt, wenn ich vor Ort nicht noch einen finde muss ich wohl als Einzelstarter starten, das wird nach der gestrigen "Aufwärmtour" sicher gar kein Problem...


----------



## rpo35 (10. September 2006)

@Martin: Kannst Du mir Deine Bilder und das Logfile von gestern noch schicken ? info(ät)ralph-patzel.de

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. September 2006)

Vier Bike-Verrückte trafen sich um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Roetgen, um nach etlichen Versuchen endlich die 2000hm-Marke durchs Rurtal in der Nordeifel zu knacken. Ende August waren Boris und ich schon nah dran, aber es fehlten am Ende sage und schreibe 50hm !
Boris war dann letzte Woche wärend seines Urlaubs so freundlich, die fehlenden Meter für den heutigen Tag für uns zu finden und zwar in Form eines zusätzlichen Anstiegs hinauf nach Rohren und einer leicht geänderten Strecke zwischen Lammersdorf und Simmerath.
Das Ergebnis vorab: Laut CICLO waren es am Ende ca. 2100hm bei einer Strecke von 86km !!






Die vier Bike-Verrückten waren heute Boris (Boris75), Hermann (hermann1), Martin (supasini) und meine Wenigkeit - das Wetter konnte nicht besser sein ! Das Geburtstagskind Boris konnte bei der Gelegenheit gleich seine neuen wunderschönen Crossmax SLR ausgiebig testen, ohne sie sonderlich zu verschmutzen 


 

 



In Hammer (Rurtal) machten wir den geplanten Zwischenstopp mit einer Einkehr im Bistro am Campingplatz. Allerdings taten wir das erst, nachdem wir Hammer zum 3. Mal erreicht hatten *g*





Dort gabs zur Stärkung für die 2. Hälfte unseres Rurtalcross Hamburger, Hawai-Toast und Hermann genehmigte sich sogar ein Schnitzel mit Pommes ! Damit wäre ich spätestens im nächsten Berg hinauf nach Eicherscheid (wo wir heute ebenfalls 3x waren *g*) gestorben. Für Hermann war das kein Problem, weil er Zuhause keine Berge hat - das hat er uns unterwegs ca. 20x erklärt...
Die Strecke ab Roetgen in Reihenfolge: Lammersdorf, Paustenbach, Simmerath, Huppenbroich, Rurtal, Eicherscheid, Hammer, Eicherscheid, Hammer, Hammer, Eicherscheid, Imgenbroich, Rurtal (unterhalb Widdau), Rohren, Menzerath, Monschau, Perlenau, Mützenich, Roetgen. Liest sich recht lustig...die Karte gibt Aufschluß *g*:





Bis auf einen Plattfuß (der Big Jim des Nobby Nick-Gegners Martin gab den Geist auf - die 4 anwesenden Nobby's lachten sich eins ;-) und meinem aufgeschlagenen Knie (ist beim Fotografieren passiert *g*), gab es keine weiteren Zwischenfälle.


 

 

 



Nach ca. 8 Std. erreichten wir den höchsten Punkt der Tour am Steling bei Mützenich und voller Stolz rollten wir die letzten km hinab nach Roetgen ! Am Ende natürlich nochmal der Spruch der Spruch von Hermann: Er würde gerne wieder kommen, "denn wir haben ja keine Berge"  Ich für meinen Teil beendete diesen Herrlichen Teil mit reichlich Grillfleisch, ein paar Kölsch und etwas Ouzo 
Meinen Respekt an alle Mitbiker - das war wahrlich keine einfache Tour !!
Alle Bilder der Tour gibts hier...

Edit: Hier gibt's noch ein paar Kommentare und Bilder von Martin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. September 2006)

jaa, diesem Bericht sind noch die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit hinzuzufügen bzw. richtigzustellen 

Also warum ich mich zu diesem Wahnsinn auf Rädern gemeldet habe weiß ich selbst nicht mehr so ganz genau, wahrscheinlich war es das "langsam" in der Ausschreibung.
Netterweise haben sich die anderen drei






Ralph






Hermann und






Boris

nach Kräften bemüht, der Ausschreibung und mir gerecht zu werden, wenn ich auch im Bergauffahren es zu ungeahnter Meisterschaft im "Langsamfahren ohne umzukippen" bringe! (Nett von euch, dass ihr mir keine Stützräder angeboten habt). 

NEIIIN, ich Wirklichkeit ist das natürlich gaaanz anders! :
nachdem wir die erste Hälfte der Tour überwiegend gemeinsam bergauf und -ab gefahren waren und ich vor allem bergab immer wieder herrlichste Wege mehr im Hinterrad meines Vordermannes als auf dem Weg verbrachte, an ein Weg- oder Vorfahren aber auch nicht zu denken war, habe ich während der mehr als einstündigen Mittagspause meine Taktik überdacht und grundsätzlich geändert. Ich habe mich also geschickt zurückfallen zu lassen versucht, u.a. durch vorgetäuschte Plattfüße und Ermüdungserscheinungen an Steilstücken, um dann bergab freie Fahrt für das von mir bevorzugte Tempo mit zusätzliche freiem Blick zu haben. Dummerweise ging diese Taktik nicht auf, da ihr blöden sozialen Menschen immer warten musstet, so dass die Abfahrten gemeinsam durchgeführt werden konnten bzw. mussten! Somit gab es für mich an keiner Kuppe mehr auch nur eine Erholungssekunde, als Mensch jenseits der 40 bin ich aber auch nicht mehr so flexibel, dass ich meine Fehl-Taktik noch häte auf die Schnelle umstellen können. Mist!

Ralph und Boris: einige der Abfahrten von gestern sind wirklich erste Sahne, können locker mit den besten Ahrbergen mithalten 
und Boris: nochmal Röspekt, wie du mit Hardtail die Berge runterballerst, insbesondere, deine Linienwahl ist beeindruckend 
Hermann: ich hoffe, wir fahren noch mal gemeinsam, wenn du auch zu Tourbeginn ordentlich tiefgestapelt hast (und ich natürlich drauf reingefallen bin). Wenn du das nächste Mal Durst hast: frag doch lieber den netten alten Mann, dann musst du auch kein Blumenwasser trinken! 





Oder hatte das etwa Blumendopingstoffe drin, die auch bei dir anschlagen?! 






Geile Tour, Jungs, war die preiswerte Alternative zum Dauner MArathon mit deutlich höherem Singletrail und Technik-Anteil!


----------



## rpo35 (10. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ...als Mensch jenseits der 40 bin ich aber auch nicht mehr so flexibel...


...Du weißt aber in etwa wie alt ich bin ?...Danke für die Darstellung der Tour aus Deiner Sicht 

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (12. September 2006)

> und Boris: nochmal Röspekt, wie du mit Hardtail die Berge runterballerst, insbesondere, deine Linienwahl ist beeindruckend



Hi Martin ,
du scheinst aber auch nicht grad ein kind von Traurigkeit zu sein , so wie du die dir unbekanten Abfahrten runter geballert bist  
Aber das ist genau die richtige Einstellung : Bergauf was gemütlicher und es Bergab richtig krachen lassen  
Mit der Einstellung bist du auf jeden fall jederzeit auf unseren Touren willkommen .


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mit der Einstellung bist du auf jeden fall jederzeit auf unseren Touren willkommen .


Hey Boris alter Schwede ...schon vergessen ? Rennen werden bergauf gewonnen ...ok, das war ja keins...

Apropos Touren: Was geht Donnerstag ? 16:30 ab Roetgen ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (13. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin ,
> du scheinst aber auch nicht grad ein kind von Traurigkeit zu sein , so wie du die dir unbekanten Abfahrten runter geballert bist
> Aber das ist genau die richtige Einstellung : Bergauf was gemütlicher und es Bergab richtig krachen lassen
> Mit der Einstellung bist du auf jeden fall jederzeit auf unseren Touren willkommen .



aber wenn ich das bild mit den stufen sehe ärgere ich mich doch , dass ich das nicht nochmal versucht habe. sieht schon geil aus und ist mit mut und guter linienwahl fahrbar. muss ich wohl noch mal wiederkommen 

@Ralph: ich hätte die Äktschenbilder, auf denen ich bin gerne in voller auflösung - kannst du die mir schicken? danke!


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: ich hätte die Äktschenbilder, auf denen ich bin gerne in voller auflösung - kannst du die mir schicken? danke!


Moin Martin,

kriegst Du heute Abend...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (13. September 2006)

hi Ralph, bei der nächsten ausgedehnten Tour bin ich nochmal am start. 
momentan warte ich aber noch auf neue Sperrklinken für mein auf dem Alpencross verheizten Freilauf. ( Man musste mich die letzten Meter bis zum Gardasee anschieben ) gut ne ? war ein Bild für die Götter... ^^

@Martin du kommst ja aus Euskirchen. Da könnte man sich ja vorher mal schnell absprechen wegen ner Fahrgemeinschaft nach Roetgen.
Ich wohne in Nettersheim. Liegt ja für dich auf dem Weg quasi... 

schönen Tag euch allen
André


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> hi Ralph, bei der nächsten ausgedehnten Tour bin ich nochmal am start...


Bin jetzt noch nicht sicher, ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag fahre, wird sich aber heute klären denke ich. Wie siehts denn für kommende Woch mit Lieserpfad aus ? Geht das klar ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (13. September 2006)

kommende Woche geht bei mir auf jedenfall. 

Hoffe die Ersatzteile kommen schnellstmöglich damit ich am We wieder fahrn kann. 

meld dich wann der Liesertag sein soll...

mfg
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ...meld dich wann der Liesertag sein soll...
> 
> mfg
> André


Ich dachte der Samstag wäre klar !?


----------



## black (13. September 2006)

Du meintest kommenden Samstag oder Sa in 8Tagen? wenn ich bis dann den Freilauf hinbekomme können wir das kommenden Samstag machen... 

melde mich Freitag rechtzeitig...
bin morgen nicht zu erreichen...

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

Neeeeeeeeeeeein...23.09.2006 ...jetzt am Samstag kann Boris nicht !


----------



## supasini (14. September 2006)

noch ein Nachtrag zur Tour am letzten Samstag:


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein Nachtrag zur Tour am letzten Samstag:


  ...mit der richtigen URL wär's perfekt !


----------



## Boris75 (14. September 2006)

Moin zusammen ,
war Gestern nochmal in den "Dutch-Mountains" unterwegs um den Trail durchs Hindenburgtor zu checken . Was soll ich sagen der Weg war selbst für mich mit abgesengter Sattelstütze nicht fahrbar  
Da muß ich dann wohl nochmal mit dem Freerider hin . Eine echt spektakuläre Abfahrt in grandioser Kullise  

Auf dem Rückweg durchs Kalltal kam mir dann die idee für ein neues Projekt :
"Kalltalcross extrem" Ob man dort wohl auch 2000hm zusammen bekommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auf dem Rückweg durchs Kalltal kam mir dann die idee für ein neues Projekt :
> "Kalltalcross extrem" Ob man dort wohl auch 2000hm zusammen bekommt ?


Du bist sehr krank, weißt du das ?


----------



## supasini (14. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich sagen der Weg war selbst für mich mit *abgesengter* Sattelstütze nicht fahrbar



dass du wie ne gesengte Sau fahren kannst hast du ja bewiesen. Jetzt ist auch engültige ethymologische Klarheit darüber, wie sich dieser Begriff ableitet!


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2006)

Nabend,

hab mich heute mit Boris zu einer gepflegten Feierabendrunde über den Nordwanderweg und die Gräben getroffen.
Bei mir war's heute der "Asttag"...hatte dauernd Ärger mit Ästen. Mal im Schaltwerk, mal im Laufrad...zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegangen. Vor allem der Knöchel an meinem rechten Fuß hatte mehr als Glück !!

Ob ich am kommenden WE Samstag oder Sonntag fahre ist noch nicht sicher. Melde mich noch. Vielleicht schließe ich mich auch woanders an...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Beni (14. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> hab mich heute mit Boris zu einer gepflegten Feierabendrunde über den Nordwanderweg und die Gräben getroffen.
> Bei mir war's heute der "Asttag"...hatte dauernd Ärger mit Ästen. Mal im Schaltwerk, mal im Laufrad...zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegangen. Vor allem der Knöchel an meinem rechten Fuß hatte mehr als Glück !!
> ...



man bemerke das die socken mal schwarz waren


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2006)

Beni schrieb:
			
		

> man bemerke das die socken mal schwarz waren


Klar Beni, sind ca. 1000x gewaschen. Was ein Glück, dass ich nicht die guten Rose-Socken an hatte


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sonntags fahr ich nie ; Sind mir zuviel Idioten im Wald unterwegs !


Nabend,

warum dieses Zitat ? Ganz einfach: Muß mich dieses WE am Sonntag zu den "Idioten" gesellen  Also, wie siehts aus mit den üblichen Verdächtigen ?
Würde um 10:00 in Roetgen starten und könnte wieder die bekannten Treffpunkte ansteuern...
ca. 10:40 Vennwegen, kurz vor 11 Vicht, 11:15 Wehebachtalsperre

Bei Interesse trag ich einen Termin ein.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (15. September 2006)

könnte gut sein, das ich mitkomme... 

meine Ersatzteile sind heute frisch verbaut und warten auf ihren einsatz.. 

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Na gut, hier gehts zum Termin...klick...
Werde mir wieder was nettes einfallen lassen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

Was ist hier los ? Alle ausgewandert ?
@black: Bis wann mußt Du wissen ob gefahren wird ? Das Wetter scheint umzuschlagen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (16. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist hier los ? Alle ausgewandert ?
> @black: Bis wann mußt Du wissen ob gefahren wird ? Das Wetter scheint umzuschlagen.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




Hi Ralph, da das Wetter morgen nicht allzugut sein wird bin ich heute schon meine ausgedehnte Runde gefahren. Bin grade zurück. Du brauchst morgen nicht auf mich zu warten.  

Der Aufwand ist mir zu groß. Fahre im heimischen Revier eine wettterangepasste Runde... 

mfg 
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

Moin,

da der Termin bisher ohne Resonanz blieb und man hier die Hand vor Augen nicht sieht, hab ich den Termin gelöscht.
Evtl. fahre ich später eine spontane Runde alleine.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

Von wegen Regen !! Ideale Bedingungen waren das heute mit 16-19° und bedecktem Himmel.
Kurz nach halb zwölf bin ich in Roetgen los und die Trail waren allesamt trocken ! Meine Route: Nordwander weg mit sämtlichen Trails und Kindergartentrail bis Vicht und rauf zur Wehebachtalsperre. Über den Thönbachweg bis Kleinhau, Bergstein (Krawutschketurm) und den feinen schnellen Trail runter nach Zerkall. Im Kalltal hab ich kurz gegrübelt, ob ich noch ein paar Höhenmeter in Form des Anstieges nach Schmidt mitnehmen soll, hab mich dann dafür entschieden, da noch eine geringen Chance besteht im Tourenschnitt die 1000hm-Marke zu knacken .
Von Schmidt wieder ins Tal und zwar nach Simonskall und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch Richtung Vossenack. Hier noch schnell das Oberstufenpfädchen mitgenommen (allerdings nicht bis ganz unten) und dann über Waldautobahnen hoch zum Jägerhaus und von da aus ab nach Hause.

Karte:






Profil:





Genau da, wo ich üblicher Weise von der B339 in den Wald nach Roetgen abbiege, stand ein stark beschädigtes Motorrad - sogar das Licht war noch an. Man beachte die Stellung des VR...


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...und rauf zur Wehebachtalsperre. Über den Thönbachweg bis Kleinhau,...


Wann warst du bei der WBTS? Wir hätten uns begegnen können. Ich war gegen 15:47Uhr in Großhau.


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

Laut CICLO-Rohdaten exakt 12:49:22 ...also wahrscheinlich 'ne ganze Ecke vor Dir...


----------



## black (17. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeein...23.09.2006 ...jetzt am Samstag kann Boris nicht !



nabend Ralph,

wegen Lieser hab ich mich heute nochmal mit Karl kurzgeschlossen. 
Er möchte auf jedenfall gerne mitfahren, kann bedingt durch die Arbeit nur Sonntags. In meinem Bekanntenkreis würd ich auch bestimmt für Sonntag noch 1-2 Leute mobilisiert bekommen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht so ein zusammengewüfeltes Trüppchen... evtl. kommt ja noch der ein oder andere hinzu...
Also wäre supi wenn wir von Samstag auf Sonntag umlegen könnten.
Die Wetterbedingungen sollen ja auch gegen Ende der Woche top werden 
Passend zum start des Indian summer...


in der Hoffnung auf positive Antwort verbleibe ich...

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

Also den Boris wollte ich eigentlich mitnehmen. Ist ja auch 'ne ganz nette Anfahrt für uns. Und der kann leider nur Samstag 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich auch viel lieber Samstags fahre. Ich komme zwar generell gut mit dem "wandernden Volk" zurecht, aber man muß es ja nicht drauf anlegen.
Also Sonntag eher nicht


----------



## black (17. September 2006)

ok ich werds karl mal berichten.. melde mich!


----------



## IGGY (18. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wann warst du bei der WBTS? Wir hätten uns begegnen können. Ich war gegen 15:47Uhr in Großhau.



Da wahren wohl alle ortsansässigen Biker am Sonntag am gleichen Punkt!


----------



## black (21. September 2006)

hi Ralph, 

per email funzt irgendwie heute nicht.

lade die ovl mal hier hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2006)

Hi André,

schau ich mir heute abend an, und melde mich dann noch zu Samstag.
Hier noch die neue Adresse: info(ät)ralph-patzel.de

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. September 2006)

Sorry das ich hier so reinplatze,

wollte euch nur nen kleinen Vorschlag zur Verbesserung machen.
Stellt das Auto oben am Gemündener Maar ab. Von Daun bis dahin ist eh nur Strasse und langweilig. Ihr fahrt dann vom Parkplatz direkt auf den Lieserpfad.
Auf dem Rückweg von Witttich biegt ihr vor der Schalkenmehrer Mühle vom Maare Mosel Radweg Richtung Schalkenmehrer Maar ab. Hinter dem Schalkenmehrer Maar geht es dann den Trail hoch zum Weidenfelder Maar und von dort den schweren Anstieg hoch zum Dronketurm. Hinter dem Dronketurm durchs Gebüsch den Trail dann runter zum Gemündener Maar. So kann man zum Ende noch nen schönes Highlight setzen. Denn die 35KM Rückweg auf dem MMR sind eh öde genug.

VG

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich hier so reinplatze,...


Klingt sehr verlockend Jörg ! Wenn Du jetzt noch einen Track dazu hast, sei es Dir verziehen  
Ich wollte ursprünglich sogar erst an dem Parkplatz bei Trittscheid einsteigen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2006)

So black,

hab' einfach ein paar Punkte am Anfang gelöscht, Treffpunkt und Start wäre jetzt der Parkplatz am Gemüder Maar wie von Jörg empfohlen.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, er hat noch ein paar mehr Details zum Rückweg 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (21. September 2006)

ich hab schnell was entworfen.. denke das koennte spitfire meinen...

Die ganze Sache müsste sich ab dem Schalkenmehrer Maar über den Karl Kaufmann Weg (2) ziehen...

hier der track..

P.S.: hoffe das mit meinem Wohlsein bessert sich bis Samstag... mom so lala  


mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2006)

@Andrè & Boris:

Also als erstes drücke ich André mal beide Daumen, dass er noch fit wird 
Treffpunkt/Zeit: Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns erst an dem Parkplatz und nicht schon vorher in Nettersheim. Ich würde sagen, dass wir dort um 10:00 Uhr starten sollten, d.h. Boris & ich müssten so um 8:00 Uhr in Roetgen los. Ist das ok ? Ich hab' abends noch was vor und keine Lust, wieder auf dem letzten Drücker unterwegs zu sein.

Die Tracks habe ich jetzt für alle Fälle schon incl. Variante im Gerät.

Falls noch jemand mit möchte, bitte PM an mich !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (21. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Andrè & Boris:
> 
> Also als erstes drücke ich André mal beide Daumen, dass er noch fit wird
> Treffpunkt/Zeit: Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns erst an dem Parkplatz und nicht schon vorher in Nettersheim. Ich würde sagen, dass wir dort um 10:00 Uhr starten sollten, d.h. Boris & ich müssten so um 8:00 Uhr in Roetgen los. Ist das ok ? Ich hab' abends noch was vor und keine Lust, wieder auf dem letzten Drücker unterwegs zu sein.
> ...





Das ist alles perfekt!! Bis auf meinen kleinen grippalen Infekt, welcher mir auch noch auf den Rücken schlägt...  

ich HOFFE sehr das ich am start bin...  
morgen noch ein bissl schonen... 
ich meld mich morgen abend rechtzeitig...

mfg
André


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffe ich nur, er hat noch ein paar mehr Details zum Rückweg



Track kommt heute nachmittag noch. Wäre auch gerne mitgefahren aber leider fliege ich morgen früh für eine Wochen zum Küstentrailen nach Malle. 

VG

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...aber leider fliege ich morgen früh für eine Wochen zum Küstentrailen nach Malle. ...


Hab ich schon gelesen, wünsche Dir viel Vergnügen  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gelesen, wünsche Dir viel Vergnügen



Danke, so bis nachher. Track kommt per Mail.

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. September 2006)

Du hast MAIL. Hoffe das es wieder funzt da ich gleich weg bin.

VG


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Du hast MAIL. Hoffe das es wieder funzt da ich gleich weg bin.
> 
> VG


Achtung, neue Adresse: info(ät)ralph-patzel.de

Viel Spaß auf MALLE !!


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2006)

So, das sind jetzt die Tracks für morgen. André hat sich leider abmelden müssen - Gesundheit geht vor 

Also Boris..bin um 8 bei dir...schlaf was schneller 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (22. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche euch viel spass bei eurer tour...
ich habe mir vom Jussen in vicht ein allmountainfully ausgeliehen und werde am sonntag den marathon in verviers bestreiten... ca. 4000hm...ich vermisse jetzt schon meine starrgabel und die fastfred  

schönes wochenende
Knax


----------



## black (23. September 2006)

sodele.. der Zeit nach müssten die Jungs schon zu Hause angekommen sein und frisch gepudert beim Bierchen sitzen.. 

Warte schon auf die Schnappschüsse....


----------



## Boris75 (23. September 2006)

Ja wir sind wieder heil zurück . Der Lieserpfad war ganz nett .
Allerdings hatte ich mir davon mehr versprochen , so hoch wie der gelobt wird . Zuviel WAB zuviel Schiebepasagen und vor allen vielzuviel Wanderer
Sind von Gemünden bis Pleinsermühle gefahren . Von dort dann über den Mosel Mar Radweg zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2006)

Nabend,

viele Bilder wirds nicht geben. Boris und ich waren uns einig - sicher waren einige nette Passagen dabei, aber bei all dem, was ich bereits davon gehört habe, war ich ein bisschen enttäuscht.
Jörg's Tip zum Schluß noch an den 3 Maaren vorbei zu fahren hat sich gelohnt.
GPS braucht man eigentlich kaum - ist ja alles Hauptwanderweg.
Also, mehr dazu morgen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (24. September 2006)

Hey,

bin endlich wieder im lande, bzw. wieder online...

Morgen, also heute ein Ründchen durch die Wälder?

Mfg
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bin endlich wieder im lande, bzw. wieder online...
> 
> ...


Sorry Patrick, heute ist Familientag und meine Beine sind froh drüber  Ich werde gleich mal nach den Bildern von gestern schauen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (24. September 2006)

Hey Ralph,

habe mich heute den Ombas angeschlossen.
War ein schöner, schneller Kurztripp durch die Wälder.

Aber ab sofort bekomme ich eure Tourplanungen ja wieder mit, also hoffe ich doch, dass ich bald mal wieder mit am Start bin!  

Schönen (erholsamen) Sonntag dann noch!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...werde am sonntag den marathon in verviers bestreiten... ca. 4000hm...


Bin übrigens ziemlich gespannt, wie's Dir ergangen ist ! 4000hm  ...das würde ich derzeit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht überstehen.
Also, hoffe, Du meldest Dich am Abend noch 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2006)

Ein ganz besonderes Herbst Highlight sollte es werden und das Wetter          spielte mit. Zwar kein strahlender Sonnenschein          aber bei angenehmen 20° ideale Bedingungen für eine schöne Biketour !          Um 8:00 fuhren Boris und ich in Roetgen los, um pünktlich gegen 10 am          Gemünder Maar die Tour zu beginnen. Es dauerte eine ganze Weile, bis          der "Pfad" seinem Namen gerecht wurde - mit anderen Worten:          Wenn wir das vorher gewusst hätten, wären wir wahrscheinlich erst bei          Manderscheid eingestiegen.


 

 



Weiterlesen und mehr Bilder ?...klick...

Gibt's hier Biker/innen, die schon weiter als Wittlich gefahren sind ? Wie ist die Strecke ab da bzw. lohnt sich das? Wir waren uns einig, dass man wohl besser erst in Manderscheid einsteigt, da es bis dahin fast nur über WAB's ging 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (24. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bin übrigens ziemlich gespannt, wie's Dir ergangen ist ! 4000hm  ...das würde ich derzeit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht überstehen.
> Also, hoffe, Du meldest Dich am Abend noch



...eigentlich müsste ich flach aufm sofa liegen...aber ich hab mich mal aufgerappelt:

die strecke war der oberhammer!  der trailanteil war riesig, man hat sich richtig auf strassenstücke gefreut - zum ausruhen, auch wenn es sehr wenige waren   trails vom feinsten (alles fahrbar, bergauf teilweise schieben), keine 5km ohne fiese steile knippe, beste verpflegung alle 15km... 

daten: tatsächlich 105km, 6:32 h (gute idee von mir, das ganze als lockere tour zu fahren ) , habe selbst 2935 höhenmeter gemessen?! liegt evtl am HAC...

bilder muss ich morgen mal recherschieren, habe selber keine gemacht...hatte keine lust das 13,8kg fully + rucksack + camera zu schleppen.


guts nächtle
Knax

P.S.: nächstes jahr fahre ich wieder da...12.8. glaube ich ist der termin! wm direkt vor der haustür...was will man mehr   und wehe es meckert hier irgendwer über die zeit... die strecke war einfach nur der burner


----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2006)

So ein bisschen kenne ich die Region und habe eigentlich nie an die 4000hm geglaubt. Ist bestimmt mit Fugawi erstellt worden. Da kann man locker ein Virtel abziehen. Deine 3000hm halte ich für realistisch.

Respekt vor deiner Leistung  Ich hatte es auch geplant dort zu fahren. Da ich mich aber dieses Jahr auf CC-Rennen konzentriere, passt so ein Marathon nicht in mein Training.

Nächstes Jahre ist auf der selben Strecke Marathon-WM!


----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Gibt's hier Biker/innen, die schon weiter als Wittlich gefahren sind ? Wie ist die Strecke ab da bzw. lohnt sich das? Wir waren uns einig, dass man wohl besser erst in Manderscheid einsteigt, da es bis dahin fast nur über WAB's ging


Wir sind vor zwei Jahren von Wittlich bis Manderscheid gefahren.  Also entgegengesetzt! Die Wege waren menschenleer. Vorher von der Liser hinauf aber über den Maare-Mosel-Radweg. Ich fand es lanschaftlich sehr schön. Aber der "berühmte" Trail entlang der Lieser ist eigentlich nur ein relativ kurzes Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (24. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> viele Bilder wirds nicht geben. Boris und ich waren uns einig - sicher waren einige nette Passagen dabei, aber bei all dem, was ich bereits davon gehört habe, war ich ein bisschen enttäuscht.



Hallo,

mir erging es nicht anders. Ich bin die Tourenbeschreibung aus der Bike (Daun bis Manderscheid) gefahren und habe nicht vor den Lieserpfad nochmal zu befahren. In diesem Umkreis von Aachen gibt es besseres!

Wie kommt die Bike eigentlich auf die Idee, dass der Lieserpfad ein TOP10-Trail in Deutschland ist?

cu,
jens


----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2006)

five40 schrieb:


> ...Tourenbeschreibung aus der Bike (Daun bis Manderscheid) gefahren und habe nicht vor den Lieserpfad nochmal zu befahren.


Der Lieser*trail* beginnt erst _ab_ Manderscheid


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Lieser*trail* beginnt erst _ab_ Manderscheid


Das haben wir auch gemerkt, aber was sollen dann die tollen Beschreibungen *bis* Manderscheid


----------



## Knax (25. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Da ich mich aber dieses Jahr auf CC-Rennen konzentriere, passt so ein Marathon nicht in mein Training.



...ich ja eigentlich auch! ich verstehe auch nicht, wie bekloppt man sein muss um für marathons zu trainieren  

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

so, das Wunschkonzert für nächsten Samstag ist eröffnet. Also einfach eintragen und dann "schau mer mal"...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (26. September 2006)

hi Ralph, 

hab mich mal eingetragen. 
Hoffe diesmal geht alles klar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## East-B-iker (26. September 2006)

Hi Ralph,

bin auch nochmal dabei!  

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Ihr seid ja komisch drauf. Keiner weiß wohin, aber plötzlich wollen alle mit... Hm, da ihr 2 die lokale Trailrunde ja schon kennt, muß ich mir wohl was anderes einfallen lassen 

Edit: Hat den jemand spezielle Wünsche ?


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2006)

Würde mich ja gerne auch nochmal anschließen. Aber die Ombas wären dann am Samstag wieder unguidet und müßten sich nochmal so einem Aushilfsguide anschließen. 

Wie es ausschaut, habe ich ab Freitag bis zum 3. Oktober frei. Wenn du also So, Mo oder Di was planst, bin ich gerne dabei. Nur bitte keine Larifari-Touren unter 2000Hm mit 'nem Schnitt unter 20km/h. Dafür komme ich nicht hoch


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

@Renè: Ich hab die ganze nächste Woche frei - lass uns mal den Dienstag im Auge halten ok ? Lange Tour gerne, schnelle Tour, klares nein  
Kenne Boris Dienstplan nicht, vielleicht kann der ja auch !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (26. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Edit: Hat den jemand spezielle Wünsche ?



so Richtung: Dutch Mountains ect...


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

black schrieb:


> so Richtung: Dutch Mountains ect...


Ja, das wäre eine Idee.
@Patrick: Wo steigst Du ein ? Du kennst ja die ganzen Trails ab Roetgen noch nicht. Kommst Du mit dem Auto rauf ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2006)

OK, halte den Dienstag fest. Ich meinte ja nur, das es keine Kaffeefahrt werden soll. _Dein_ Tempo ist schon Ok.


----------



## Knax (26. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> OK, halte den Dienstag fest. Ich meinte ja nur, das es keine Kaffeefahrt werden soll. _Dein_ Tempo ist schon Ok.



... evtl. schaffe ich es auch mitzufahren. kann wohl sein, dass ich leicht verkatert ankommen werde   ach ich liebe das "studentenleben"   

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...kann wohl sein, dass ich leicht verkatert ankommen werde  ...


Ich ändere mal eben auf Tempo=schnell...


----------



## black (26. September 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ach ich liebe das "studentenleben"




me2, it's great.... ^^

mfg
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (26. September 2006)

hallo ralph,

ich denke....das ich auch dabei bin!

melde mich aber noch bei dir.
wo könnte ich einsteigen?

wenn max mitkommt.....kann ich mich ja mit ihm in vennwegen aufstellen.

bis dahin, gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> hallo ralph,
> 
> ich denke....das ich auch dabei bin!
> 
> ...


Wäre dann ca. 10:40...freue mich !
Edit: Oder gegen 11 in Vicht...wäre doch für dich einfacher !?


----------



## commencal blanc (26. September 2006)

N´abend zusammen,

also WO ich am Samstag zusteige weiß ich noch nich.
Kommt auch ein wenig auf meine Abendgestaltung am Freitag an.
Zur WBTS werde ich es dann auf jeden Fall schaffen, mit dem Auto bis Roetgen um den Start um 10:00 Uhr zu schaffen....  

Ich habe nächste Woche auch Urlaub und würde mich eurer Temporunde gerne mal leichtsinnigerweise anschließen. 
Bin ab Mittwoch jedoch unterwegs, Dienstag würde auch bei mir passen  

Gut´s nächtle erstmal!!!

Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...Temporunde...


jetzt mußt du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen ...ich fahre keine Temporunden und das meine ich ernst  Für Samstag enpfehle ich dir nach Roetgen zu kommen, dann kriegst du mal as volle Programm mit. Ansonsten ca. 11:15 an der WBTS.

Die Planung für Dienstag kommt noch...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (27. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> jetzt mußt du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen ...ich fahre keine Temporunden und das meine ich ernst



...dazu sage ich jetzt nichts  
andere frage: am sonntag beginnt in gulpen eine recht lange mtb/cross-serie...
ich werde da versuchen einiges zu fahren. wer hat sonst noch lust mitzufahren??? renndauer: 1h  


mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2006)

Hast du mehr Info? Link?


----------



## commencal blanc (27. September 2006)

Würd mich auch interessieren, wobei mein Trainingshoch bestimmt schon 8 Wochen zurück liegt.  

Irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen


----------



## Eifelscout (27. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hast du mehr Info? Link?



http://www.wielrenbond.nl/framescri...://www.wielrenbond.nl/cross/programma2006.htm

Viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## talybont (28. September 2006)

jetzt komme ich aber echt in Schwulitäten: Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Roetgen ist in Ordnung, Ralph als Guide erste Wahl, das Tempo richtig. Wann wären wir denn wieder in Roetgen? Sind 16 Uhr realistisch? Muss abends noch weg!

Zumindest bei einem wäre ich mir sicher, dass es keine Pausenorgie wie bei den Ombas gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Zumindest bei einem wäre ich mir sicher, dass es keine Pausenorgie wie bei den Ombas gibt


...aber ich bin echt ein bisschen ausser  Form und es wird kein Tempobolzen geben 
Also bis 16:00 Uhr sind's glatte 6 Stunden. Solange wollte ich eigentlich nicht brauchen. 5 sind realistisch - wenn nicht zuviele Omerbacher mitkommen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2006)

Hab noch was vergessen...
@René: Nochmal zu Dienstag: Ähm ich hab da was übersehen. Und zwar, dass das ja der Feiertag ist und da sind ja, wie Sonntags, immer so viele "Idioten" im Wald unterwegs  Ich würde eigentlich lieber am Montag fahren. Wie schauts bei Dir ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2006)

Auf die zwei Idioten mehr oder weniger kommt's doch nicht drauf an 

Montag ist OK. Lass dir was einfallen. Aber nicht Nordwanderweg oder Rursee. Das kenne ich doch alles. Was feines, bitteschön!


----------



## Cheng (28. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> - wenn nicht zuviele Omerbacher mitkommen
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


>


Sorry Thorsten, aber angezettelt hats der Armin 
@Renè: Ich hab' ne feine Idee ! Trails ohne Ende und davon kennst du einiges nicht !


----------



## Cheng (28. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sorry Thorsten, aber angezettelt hats der Armin



jaja, lass den auch mal kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (28. September 2006)

@Ralph & René
mmm, hatte Dienstag jetzt schon eingeplant und Montag was anderes geplant, aber wenn es darauf hinaus läuft, muss ich wohl noch umplanen....


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2006)

Wird wohl Montag werden. ist 10:00 ok René ?


----------



## commencal blanc (28. September 2006)

Bin ich euch zu langsam und ihr wollt alleine fahren  ?

Also Montag morgen könnte ich auch schaffen...


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Bin ich euch zu langsam und ihr wollt alleine fahren  ?...


Ich glaub du spinnst Patrick !? Wer ist denn die Berge immer hoch wie ein blöder ? Ich war bei der Tour damals immer brav hinten und Du hast vorne die Sau raus gelassen 
Ich trage morgen was für Montag ein ok ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (28. September 2006)

... man weiß ja nicht, wieviele Reserven ihr bei geheimen Trainingseinheiten noch rausholt  

Na dann, hoch die Berge, runter die Trails...


----------



## black (29. September 2006)

so Ralph, 

bin am Sa um 10 am Museumsbahnhof. 
Habe bis Sonntag kein Rechner zur Hand und somit keinerlei Verbindung zum Forum.
Sollte sich irgendetwas ändern, mußt du mir kurz ne sms senden.

Ansonsten: 10 Uhr ab Rötgen...

mfg
André


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wird wohl Montag werden. ist 10:00 ok René ?


10Uhr ist OK. Bin ganz gespannt auf die Trails, die ich nicht kennen soll


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 10Uhr ist OK. Bin ganz gespannt auf die Trails, die ich nicht kennen soll


Lass Dich überraschen, wird schon was neues für dich dabei sein !


----------



## Knax (29. September 2006)

Eifelscout schrieb:


> http://www.wielrenbond.nl/framescri...://www.wielrenbond.nl/cross/programma2006.htm
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> eifelscout



bedaankt!!! habe gerade gesehen, dass das 16 rennen sind   dann hab ich wenigstens wieder was vor am sonntag nachmittag  

bis dienstag!
Knax


----------



## GeJott (29. September 2006)

Hi Ralph,

Habe mich vorhin eingtragen. Würde gerne im Bereich Forsthaus Süssendell zu Euch stossen. Wann wäret Ihr ungefähr dort ?

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (29. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> jaja, lass den auch mal kommen!



was passiert dann mit mir? Werde ich zum Aufpasser nach hinten geschickt, damit wir keinen mehr verlieren? Oder soll ich elegante Falltechniken demonstrieren?

Wie dem auch sei, werde ich morgen früh um 10:40 in Vennwegen stehen. Den Nordwanderweg von Roetgen bis da hat mir Ralph schon gezeigt und wir sind ihn die Woche auch zweimal gefahren.
Mein Auto will ich auch nicht wieder bemühen.

Könnte ja auch noch Gerd in Mausbach (z.B. an der Eisdiele/Pizzeria in Mausbach, die scheinbar ein Radlertreff ist)  aufgabeln und wir fahren da zusammen hin. 10:00 Uhr sollten genügen, um via Vicht und Kindergartentrail nach Vennwegen zu kommen. 

Patrick könnte auch von Eschweiler HBF aus mitfahren. Müsste dann nur um 09:30 da sein.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (29. September 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Habe mich vorhin eingtragen. Würde gerne im Bereich Forsthaus Süssendell zu Euch stossen. Wann wäret Ihr ungefähr dort ?
> 
> Gerd



Mist, wieder gleichzeitig gepostet.  
Forsthaus Süssendell würde mir natürlich auch passen, hätte ich den Weg bis Vennwegen gespart. Kann die Strecke ja dann auf dem Rückweg von Roetgen nachholen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## five40 (29. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ...
> Wie dem auch sei, werde ich morgen früh um 10:40 in Vennwegen stehen.
> ...



Hallo,

ich werden dann morgen auch in Vennwegen einsteigen.
Ist der Treffpunkt am Birkenhof bzw. da wo die Sportplätze sind?

cu,
jens


----------



## talybont (29. September 2006)

five40 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werden dann morgen auch in Vennwegen einsteigen.
> Ist der Treffpunkt am Birkenhof bzw. da wo die Sportplätze sind?
> ...



m zweifelsfalle am Sportplatz, da Ralph wahrscheinlich parallel zur Strasse von Mulartshütte aus rauf kommt.

Gerd und ich werden dann in Süssendell am Forsthaus auf Euch warten. Das erspart uns gut 20 Minuten hin und 20 Minuten zurück.
@Ralph: geht so 11:00 IO?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## commencal blanc (29. September 2006)

N´abend,
hab jetzt meine Abendplanung eh was umgeschmissen, so dass ich morgen früh zeitig aufstehen werde, um in den vollen genuß der Tour zu kommen. 
Wo trefft ihr euch in Roetgen genau?

@armin
danke für das angebot.
Ihr wollt dann aber nicht von 9:30 bis 10:00 mit dem rad von eschweiler bis roetgen, nehme ich an ;-).


----------



## commencal blanc (29. September 2006)

also die rennen an den nächsten wochenenden in holland, belgien oder so wären ganz cool. aber diese fremdsprachlichen Homepages.... tztztz....  wirken irgendwie abschreckend... wer fährt denn mit und wo könnte ich mich anschließen?


----------



## charly245 (29. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wäre dann ca. 10:40...freue mich !
> Edit: Oder gegen 11 in Vicht...wäre doch für dich einfacher !?




hallo ralph,

nun kann ich auch wirklich für morgen zusagen.
stand noch etwas auf der kippe.....

also ich kann um 10:40uhr in vennwegen sein.
wenn deine tour aber nach wie vor über vicht geht....warte ich um 11uhr am kindergarten.
wie ist es dir lieber?.....mußt ja nun doch einige leute von unterwegs "auflesen"

bis morgen,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

So Leute, da bin ich auch nochmal...
Geht soweit alles in Ordung und ich versuche das jetzt mal zu sammeln:

Marcel, André, Alex, Patrick: Roetgen 10:00 (Patrick: Anfahrtsbeschreibung im Termin !!)
Jens: 10:40 Vennwegen (Sportplatz ist richtig, siehe Bild)
Kai: 11:00 Kindergarten
Gerd, Armin: Kurz nach 11:00 Süssendell

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

Sorry Patrick, Anfahrt ist gar nicht im Termin verlinkt...guckst du hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (29. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So Leute, da bin ich auch nochmal...
> Geht soweit alles in Ordung
> Kai: 11:00 Kindergarten
> 
> ...



super,
dann bis morgen früh um 11:00uhr in vicht 

wird bestimmt wieder ne nette runde

dann schlaft mal alle schön

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

Sind wohl alles ca. Zeiten..also schaut nicht auf ein paar Minuten !


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

Noch eben kurz vor der Nachtruhe...war am Donnerstag mit Boris auf 'ne Feierabnedrunde unterwegs. Diesmal eine Rurseeumrundung mit ein paar neuen Passagen...


 

 


Mehr dazu hier...


----------



## five40 (30. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So Leute, da bin ich auch nochmal...
> Geht soweit alles in Ordung und ich versuche das jetzt mal zu sammeln:
> 
> Jens: 10:40 Vennwegen (Sportplatz ist richtig, siehe Bild)



werde dann in etwas wenig als 2h dort sein, also bis gleich.

cu,
jens


----------



## commencal blanc (30. September 2006)

Morgähn,

danke Ralph, hatte schon verzweifelt gesucht  

Denke mal halbe Stunde Fahrzeit müsste passen - zehn Uhr werde ich also schaffen... 

Auf wieviele Stunden muss man sich jetzt einstellen? 

bis gleich
Patrick


----------



## Knax (30. September 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> also die rennen an den nächsten wochenenden in holland, belgien oder so wären ganz cool. aber diese fremdsprachlichen Homepages.... tztztz....  wirken irgendwie abschreckend... wer fährt denn mit und wo könnte ich mich anschließen?



...ich habe mir vorgenommen jeden sonntag da an den start zu gehen! nicht unbedingt um da jedes mal zu rasen, sondern mehr als training...

schönes wochenende!!!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (30. September 2006)

so, ich beeil mich und fahre jetzt los!


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...Auf wieviele Stunden muss man sich jetzt einstellen?
> 
> bis gleich
> Patrick


ca. 5...André ist auch ein bisschen spät dran, kann sich also alles ein paar Minuten nach hinten verschieben.

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (30. September 2006)

Nabend,

Was ist das denn, hat etwa noch niemand vom Sauerstoffzelt heraus zum Computer gefunden ?  

War ne geile Runde vorhin.   Hat echt SPass gmacht ! 

Der Kindergartentrail war , wie von Ralph prophezeit, knochentrocken und lief wie Hölle. 
Ich glaube, so schnell bin ich da noch nie runtergeballert.  Kai hing mir ständig  im Nacken.  Alle Achtung, mit dem Hardtail !  

Die Bilder habe ich Ralph vorhin zugemailt. 

Bis denne 
Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> ...Was ist das denn, hat etwa noch niemand vom Sauerstoffzelt heraus zum Computer gefunden ?  ...Die Bilder habe ich Ralph vorhin zugemailt.


Von wegen. ich sitze schon seit Stunden hier und warte auf die Bilder.
Meine neue Emailadresse: info(ät)ralph-patzel.de 
Mir hats auch höllisch Spaß gemacht heute. Super Leute geile Trails und perfektes Wetter !!

Bericht kommt noch...

Ralph


----------



## rotwildmarcy (30. September 2006)

Ja, war ne richtig coole Tour - bin froh das ich noch's bis nach Hause geschafft hab...


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

rotwildmarcy schrieb:


> Ja, war ne richtig coole Tour - bin froh das ich noch's bis nach Hause geschafft hab...


Hattest du noch Probleme ? Hoffentlich hattest du wenigsten bis Abenden deinen Spaß


----------



## rotwildmarcy (30. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hattest du noch Probleme ? Hoffentlich hattest du wenigsten bis Abenden deinen Spaß



Spaß hatte ich satt ! Aber am Ende wären ein paar frische Beine von Vorteil gewesen...und Schmacht hatte ich ohne Ende - hab hier erstmal den Kühlschrank geplündert


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

Mach dir nichts draus. Wir haben am Ende noch ein bisschen an der Temposchraube gedreht und ich kam auch ziemlich platt hier an. Rein zufällig hatte meine liebe Frau genau in dem Moment das Essen fertig, als ich aus der Dusche kam 
Leute drückt mir die Daumen für passables Wetter morgen


----------



## rotwildmarcy (30. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus. Wir haben am Ende noch ein bisschen an der Temposchraube gedreht und ich kam auch ziemlich platt hier an. Rein zufällig hatte meine liebe Frau genau in dem Moment das Essen fertig, als ich aus der Dusche kam
> Leute drückt mir die Daumen für passables Wetter morgen



Wieso ? Was haste vor ?


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

rotwildmarcy schrieb:


> Wieso ? Was haste vor ?


Das hast du nicht mitgekriegt... wir wollen schon seit längerem mal in den großen Zoo bei Arnhem. Meine Frau meinte gestern lass uns morgen fahren, das Wetter soll Sa besser sein als So.
Ich: Hab schon eine Tour organisiert und die Wettermeldungen sind genau umgedreht - morgen schlechter, So besser.
Wenn's morgen regnet gibts Ärger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwildmarcy (30. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht mitgekriegt... wir wollen schon seit längerem mal in den großen Zoo bei Arnhem. Meine Frau meinte gestern lass uns morgen fahren, das Wetter soll Sa besser sein als So.
> Ich: Hab schon eine Tour organisiert und die Wettermeldungen sind genau umgedreht - morgen schlechter, So besser.
> Wenn's morgen regnet gibts Ärger...



Oh Oh - Ärger mit der Frau ist ganz schlecht...
(also zur Sicherheit heute noch mal schön satt essen  )


Bin mal auf die Bildchen gespannt...


----------



## GeJott (30. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Von wegen. ich sitze schon seit Stunden hier und warte auf die Bilder.
> Meine neue Emailadresse: info(ät)ralph-patzel.de
> 
> Ralph



So, getz aber !

Haste Glück gehabt, dass ich vorm  nochmal reingeguckt habe!

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

Wollte zwar noch auf die Bilder von Gerd und André warten, kriegst aber gleich einen vorab Link...5 Minuten...


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

Danke Gerd...sobald ich alle habe, kommen alle in ein Album.
Hier schonmal die geballte Ladung von mir  klick...

Alles andere wie gesagt später.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (30. September 2006)

N´abend zusammen,

also ich fands auch absolut klasse 
Super Truppe, super Trails, super Wetter... 

War aber schon gut geplättet...  

Frisch geduscht wirds wohl jetzt nach köln gehen....

Bis denn 
Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (30. September 2006)

Die Fotos von Ralph sind schonmal klasse!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Die Fotos von Ralph sind schonmal klasse!!!!


Danke und völl Spaß in Kölle...ich geh noch ein bisschen Fernsehen


----------



## commencal blanc (30. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Danke und völl Spaß in Kölle...ich geh noch ein bisschen Fernsehen



Danke. Dir viel Spaß morgen bei wunderschönem Wetter durch den Zoo zu schlendern.....

  drück die Daumen!

Bis montag - denke ich mal!

Ciao
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...Bis montag - denke ich mal!...


Gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst. Werde später noch paar Infos hier hinterlassen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2006)

Da bin ich nochmal eben, weil ich morgen kaum die Zeit dafür finden werde...
Hier der Termin für Montag ! Hat außer René und Patrick noch jemand frei ? 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

Start war um 10?. Ups, da habe ich Pascal was falsches erzählt. Mal sehen, ob er so früh aufsteht 
Dieter kommt eventuell auch noch mit.


----------



## PacMan (1. Oktober 2006)

Klar steh ich so früh auf!  Muss eh langsam wieder von Urlaubs- auf Arbeits-Rhythmus umschalten.
Also wenn mir das Wetter morgen früh gefällt, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## charly245 (1. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Kai hing mir ständig  im Nacken.  Alle Achtung, mit dem Hardtail !
> 
> 
> Bis denne
> Gerd



....das war wegen dem windschatten hinter dir. mir wurde so langsam etwas kühl im fahrtwind. da dachte ich....fahr mal näher ran 



ja, war ne super runde!
nette leute, super wetter und tolle trails!

aufn ralph ist halt verlass!  

warscheinlich drehe ich mit iggy am dienstag ne kleine runde!
noch jemand lust?

start wird so um 11uhr sein.

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## talybont (1. Oktober 2006)

Von mir auch ein dickes Lob an Ralph und die Mitfahrer von gestern. Hat alles gepasst!

Ach ja, im Burger's Zoo waren wir letzte Woche Donnerstag und es war Klasse. Lohnt sich wirklich. Ist zwar nicht sonderlich groß, aber die Themengebiete Bush, Desert und Ocean sind es allemal wert!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Happy_User (1. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit,

habe mich einmal todesmutig angemeldet. Jetzt muss nur noch die Sonne scheinen, dann kann ja alles glatt gehen. Was ist den so für eine Länge geplant?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe mich einmal todesmutig angemeldet. Jetzt muss nur noch die Sonne scheinen, dann kann ja alles glatt gehen. Was ist den so für eine Länge geplant?
> 
> ...


Hab dir heute morgen ja noch schnell 'ne Pm geschrieben. Ich schätze mal so um die 50km aber ansonsten kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Eins ist allerdings garantiert: Ihr werdet das Bike morgen auch mal schultern müssen. Und wenn's jetzt noch mehr regnet, werden uns die vielen Wurzeln morgen Freude bereiten 

Bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (1. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hab dir heute morgen ja noch schnell 'ne Pm geschrieben. Ich schätze mal so um die 50km aber ansonsten kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Eins ist allerdings garantiert: Ihr werdet das Bike morgen auch mal schultern müssen. Und wenn's jetzt noch mehr regnet, werden uns die vielen Wurzeln morgen Freude bereiten
> 
> Bis morgen
> Ralph


Hi Ralph,

welche PM? War die vielleicht schneller als das Bit erlaubt.  
Welchen Regen meinst Du???? Hier war gerade einmal eine Schauer. 
Na, da lass ich mich doch einmal überraschen.

Bis morgen

 holger


----------



## commencal blanc (1. Oktober 2006)

--wie morgen schon wieder wurzeln??? ---  

könnnen wir nicht einfach 50 Km Straße bergab fahren ?


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

Ralph! Ich komme morgen mit Dieter und Pascal. Wenn es morgen früh Hunde und Katzen regnet, sollten wir so gegen 8:30Uhr nochmal telefonieren. Ansonsten bis morgen, 10Uhr, Museumsbahnhof Roetgen.
Freue mich


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2006)

Leute ich hab' ein kleines Problem ! Können wir auch um 11:00 starten ?
Hab nicht gewußt, dass mein Junior morgen auch frei hat - der wäre dann den ganzen morgen alleine  Sorry Männer...
Pascal kommt das doch sicher entgegen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (1. Oktober 2006)

Sollte klar gehen. Den Vorschlag von René können wir dann auch noch aufnehmen.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> ...Den Vorschlag von René können wir dann auch noch aufnehmen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger


Ja klar, wenn wir um 11 starten sollte es reichen wenn ich bis 9 die Wetterlage poste und mal kurz mit René telefoniere !


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Leute ich hab' ein kleines Problem ! Können wir auch um 11:00 starten ?


Keine Problem. Dann verschiebt sich also alles um 1h nach hinten. Ich schaue, das ich Dieter erreiche. Der kriegt ärger mit seiner Frau, wenn er zu oft hier rein guckt . Pascal schreibe ich sicherheitshalber eine sms.


----------



## commencal blanc (1. Oktober 2006)

Kommt mir auch sehr gelegen.... ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2006)

Zum Start der Tour in Roetgen am Museumsbahnhof trafen sich zunächst         5 Biker bei perfektem Wetter (strahlender Sonneschein         bei ca. 20°), also besten Bedingungen für eine fette Runde mit         ordentlich Höhenmetern. Das heutige Motto: 10 kleine Negerlein -         zunächst rückwärts *g*.


 

 

 



An folgenden Treffpunkten wurden weitere         Biker aufgesammelt: weiterlesen ? klick...

Es war mir eine Freude 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (2. Oktober 2006)

...sehe ich richtig, dass die geplante tour am dienstag entfällt, da ihr alle heute (montag) fahrt???

mfg
Knax


----------



## East-B-iker (2. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Zum Start der Tour in Roetgen am Museumsbahnhof trafen sich zunächst         5 Biker bei perfektem Wetter (strahlender Sonneschein         bei ca. 20°), also besten Bedingungen für eine fette Runde mit         ordentlich Höhenmetern. Das heutige Motto: 10 kleine Negerlein -         zunächst rückwärts *g*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Leute,
das war echt ne tolle Runde am Samstag, einer der besten (und die längste  ) die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin!
Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen: super Trails, super Truppe, super Wetter!  


Gruss,
Alex


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...sehe ich richtig, dass die geplante tour am dienstag entfällt, da ihr alle heute (montag) fahrt???
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Richtig Max. Es ist bewölkt, stark windig und noch trocken. Ich bimmel so gegen 9:30 mal bei René durch und melde mich auch hier nochmal schnell.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (2. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

hast Du noch einmal die Skizze zum Museumsbahnhof? War das der Parkplatz direkt am Bahnübergang?

Hier ist es auch trocken.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rotwildmarcy (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralph,

cooler Tourbericht von Samstag  

Ich wäre wohl doch besser mit euch weiter gefahren. Ich hatte am Schluß 89km aufm Tacho obwohl es nur 5km von Rott->Roetgen sind. Bin ich wohl doch nen Umweg gefahren... (dafür hab ich 100Hm geschlabbert - Gott sei Dank  )

Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour heute ! Muss leider hier im Büro sitzen...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## XCRacer (2. Oktober 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> War das der Parkplatz direkt am Bahnübergang?


Gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang links abbiegen. Da ist dann auch der Parkplatz.


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang links abbiegen. Da ist dann auch der Parkplatz.


Oder einfach ins erste Posting schauen, da gibts 'nen Link. Eben gabs die ersten Tropfen. Aufgrund des Windes glaube ich nicht dass es Dauerregen geben wird, aber zwischen Glaube und Realität liegen manchmal Welten ...


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

So, hab eben mit René telefoniert. Er und Dieter kommen auf jeden Fall hoch.

Also bis gleich zur lustigen Rutschpartie 
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (2. Oktober 2006)

Den bis gleich. Werde es schon finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (2. Oktober 2006)

Morgähn,

hier ist es noch trocken - 11 Uhr hatten wir doch gesagt, oder? 
Dann bin ich auch gleich da.

Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Morgähn,
> 
> hier ist es noch trocken - 11 Uhr hatten wir doch gesagt, oder?
> Dann bin ich auch gleich da.
> ...


Und denk dran, du brauchst 30min.


----------



## Boris75 (2. Oktober 2006)

Dann wünsch ich viel Spaß bei der Tour . Würd auch gern mitkommen ,
muß aber leider wiedermal Arbeiten !
@ Ralph : Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus ? Da hab ich frei


----------



## PacMan (2. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich nachher euren Bericht lese, werde ich es wahrscheinlich bereuen, nicht mitgefahren zu sein. Aber das Wetter gefällt mir einfach nicht!
 Nee, ich muss heute einfach noch ein paar Dinge erledigen und muss um 18:00 hier wieder weg. Das wäre mir sonst alles zu stressig geworden.
Ich hoffe, ihr bleibt trocken und habt viel Spass!


----------



## IGGY (2. Oktober 2006)

@Knax
Morgen um 10.30 Uhr bei Kai vor der Tür Treffpunkt zu einer schönen Singletrailtour.


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

@Boris: Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, wollte eigentlich am Mittwoch bei meiner Mutter nach dem Rechten sehen. Vielleicht kann ich das aber auch auf Do verlegen. Und mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.
@Pascal: Hat nur ganz am Anfang ein bisschen getröpfelt und dann nix mehr. Und wie du siehst, waren wir zeitig zurück  Warte mal wenn du die Bilder siehst 
@IGGY: Morgen ist doch Feiertag. Ist wie Sonntags: Zuviele Idioten unterwegs 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (2. Oktober 2006)

N´abend zusammen,

in Rötgen getankt, über Land nach Hause gefahren, Auto und Rad geputzt... 
jetzt bin ich da!

War eine echt trailreiche, wurzelreiche, abwechslungsreiche und alternative Brückentagstour heute  

Kann mir eigentlich jemand mal die Tourdaten geben? 
Ohne Tacho war ich ja vollkommen planlos.... wobei ja manchmal auch ein GPRS Gerät nicht hilft, den rechten Weg zu finden  

Bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt!!!

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend! 

Ciao
Patrick


----------



## niki-2 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute, aus Roetgen und Umgebung,
war eine tolle Tour heute, hat mir sehr viel Freude bereitet.
Vielen Dank an den Tourguide Ralph der uns sicher wieder nach Hause geführt hat!!! Bis zum nächsten Mal

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

Und so sieht das aus:





...Gute 60 km und ca. 900 hm waren es heute und es gab von allem etwas, aber vor allem technisch höchst anspruchsvolle Trails ! Aber Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte...hier ein paar Highlights...


 

 

 




 

 

 



Ein bisschen mehr Text zu den Ereignissen von heute und das komplette Fotoalbum gibt's wie immer hier...

@Boris: Mittwoch sollte gehen - 11:00 Uhr ab Roetgen ? Wer hat noch frei ? 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. Oktober 2006)

Tour heute war vom feinsten. Schöne wuzelige und felsige Trails


----------



## PacMan (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich wusste ja, dass ich's bereuen würde!  Aber naja, langweilig war mir heute auch ohne Radtour nicht.  Ich hoffe nur, es klappt bald mal, dass du, Ralph, mir noch mal ein paar schöne Trails in der Gegend zeigen kannst!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe nur, es klappt bald mal, dass du, Ralph, mir noch mal ein paar schöne Trails in der Gegend zeigen kannst!


Bin (fast) immer für dich/euch da...


----------



## Boris75 (3. Oktober 2006)

Schöne Tour seid ihr da gefahren , da wird man ja direkt neidisch  
Mittwoch um 11 in Roetgen ist ok .
Fahr jetzt gleich erstmal nach Brüssel , ein paar Belgische Biere trinken !


----------



## Happy_User (3. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen,

war eine sehr kurzweilige Tour. Hat richtig Spass gemacht und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.

grüße

Holger


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> ...Mittwoch um 11 in Roetgen ist ok ...


Alles klar, ist gebongt. Hat noch jemand frei ? Hier gehts zur Anmeldung 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Oktober 2006)

... hilfe - hier wird ja fast täglich was angeboten ;-) 
Morgen kann ich leider nicht -   hab einer Freundin versprochen mit ihr mal nach Autos zu gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ... hilfe - hier wird ja fast täglich was angeboten ;-) ...


Und dat alles für lau ...ich glaub ich muß mal anfangen, mir Geld dafür zu verlangen. Hab letztens unterwegs wieder jemanden sagen hören "wollte eigentlich noch ein paar Leute mitbringen, aber die meinten wat nix kost dat is auch nix"...


----------



## GeJott (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralph,

Wie ich im Bericht von gestern lese, war es der Steinbachtrail, auf dem ich mich am Donnerstag auf die Nase gelegt habe.  

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

Miese Aussichten sind das für morgen...rufe dich gegen 9:30 an Boris !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

falls jemand mtkommen wollte, ohne sich einzutragen oder zu melden - wir fahren schon um 10:30 !!!!!!!!!!
Kurzfristige Anmeldung nur per Handy: 01749410088
Klingelt das Ding nicht, komme ich nicht zum Bahnhof !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rotwildmarcy (5. Oktober 2006)

Servus Ralph,

Schon ne Tour für Samstag in Planung ?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

Sicher ! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich wohl zwischen 10-10:30 hier starten. Melde mich noch.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rotwildmarcy (5. Oktober 2006)

OK!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## IGGY (5. Oktober 2006)

Immer muß ich alleine fahren 
Scheiß Nachtschicht


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Immer muß ich alleine fahren
> Scheiß Nachtschicht


Du hast doch nicht immer Nachtschicht oder ? Hier ist der Termin für Samstag - mal sehen, was das Wetter macht  Hab mal 10:30 veranschlagt, da kann man noch in Ruhe mit der Familie frühstücken, wenn man keine sonderlich lange Anfahrt hat.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

So, und jetzt noch was ganz anderes. Wir waren schon ewig nicht mehr im Aachener Stadtwald und Boris und ich waren uns bei der gestrigen Tour einig; da geht noch was dieses Jahr !
Also kurz die Termine durchgesprochen (sogar die Jubeltour der Omerbacher haben wir nicht vergessen  ) und schwups, hier isser - der Termin für eine Tour zum Aachener Stadtwald !
Stadtwald Aachen last chance 2006 Start ist in Roetgen um 10:30 Uhr und glaubt mir, es lohnt sich 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> (sogar die Jubeltour der Omerbacher haben wir nicht vergessen  ) und schwups, hier isser - der Termin für eine Tour zum Aachener Stadtwald !
> Stadtwald Aachen last chance 2006 Start ist in Roetgen um 10:30 Uhr und glaubt mir, es lohnt sich
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



das ist aber nett! 

Leider ist es wie letztes Jahr, genau an diesem Samstag muss ich arbeiten, damit ich am 28.10. zu unserer Jubeltour frei habe!

Ach ja, für alles anderen, der Termin zur Jubeltour ist hier!

Jubeltour der Ombas für alle!


----------



## IGGY (6. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht immer Nachtschicht oder ?


Jo da haste wohl recht. 
Montag-Dienstag (früh)
Mittwoch-Donnerstag(spät)
Freitag-Samstag-Sonntag(nacht)
Das klappt wohl nicht mit Samstag  
Naja habe ja dann ab Montag Morgen bis Freitag frei.
Dann kann ich mich ja was alleine austoben


----------



## Happy_User (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralph,

schon eine Idee, wo es morgen hingehen soll? Ich vermute einmal, dass es nicht gerade Wurzeltrails sein sollen. ;-)

 Grüße

Holger


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2006)

Hast Recht Holger, wird wohl etwas moderater zugehen !
Werde wohl eine Runde um den Rursee drehen. Kalltal, Schmidt, Urfttalsperre, Einruhr und zurück...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Die Runde ab Roetgen hab ich mal rausgenommen - es regnet dauernd. Kann sein dass ich später eine spontane Tour mache...mal sehen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralph,

da bin ich aktuell besser dran. Eben Fisselregen und jetzt lacht sogar die Sonne. 
Werde wohl aber meine Jogger bemühen. Mir auch zu unsicher mit dem Wetter.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Bei dem Wetter kriegt mich keiner vor die Tür 
Ich glaube, ich werde mich morgen bei Onkel Sonntag einklinken !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

Booooooooooris !!!!!!!!!!!
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass die Tour nur mit Boris stattfinden kann ? 
Sonst haben wir nämlich keinen Guide 
Wird Zeit, dass du dich einträgst 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (10. Oktober 2006)

Nabend ,
hab mich jetzt mal eingetragen .
Was die Schwierigkeit angeht halte ich mittel allerdings für ein Gerücht .
Ist doch eher schwer !

Kann mir einer erkären warum es meine Smileys nicht mehr tun und warum ich dauernd Fehler auf der Seite angezeigt bekomme ?


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Nabend ,
> hab mich jetzt mal eingetragen .
> Was die Schwierigkeit angeht halte ich mittel allerdings für ein Gerücht .
> Ist doch eher schwer !
> ...


Danke Boris 
Ok, mach ich halt schwierig draus. Was deine Problemchen angeht:
Geh mal im Internet Explorer auf "Extras" > "Internetoptionen". Dann klickst du in der Mitte auf "Cookies löschen" und "Dateien löschen" Mal sehen, ob's hilft. Mußt dich dann allerdings neu einloggen. Wenn's nichts bringt - ich muß eh mal bei dir vorbei kommen!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (11. Oktober 2006)

hallo ralph,

wie sieht es eigentlich hiermit in diesem jahr aus?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2249870&postcount=43

war doch nett im vergangenen jahr, oder?

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (11. Oktober 2006)

Hast du keine SMS bekommen wegen den Eggbeatern? Du solltest mal über so einen art Erinnerungsstromstoß nachdenken  was deine SMS betrifft.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

Mal sehen Kai. Evtl. hab ich nächste Woche noch etwas Zeit zum Organisieren ! @IGGY: Wen meinst Du ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (11. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> IGGY



...verwirrter alter mann  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

Mag sein, aber dein Posting machts nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (11. Oktober 2006)

hi Ralph,

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber ich habe seit unserer letzten Tour 
bis gestern abend kein Internet gehabt ( wohne hier in nem Studentenbunker  ), so das ich gerade eben erst die Bilder mit 2 Videos bei sevenload geupped habe.

hier der link

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

...wenn man das überhaupt "Short" nennen kann 






Boris war so nett, mir für die heutige Runde sein Winter-Hardtail zu geben. So konnte ich direkt mal testen ob die Entscheidung, zukünftig ein Hardtail zu waren, die richtige ist. Also im großen und ganzen war das ok - speziell in den steilen und verblockten Passagen war das gar kein Problem.





Also die Entscheidung steht und eigentlich weiß ich auch schon was es wird. Aber ich sag mal noch nix, am Ende geht noch was schief...

Ein paar mehr Bilder von heute findet ihr hier...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (14. Oktober 2006)

Man spann uns nicht so auf die Folter! Rück schon raus mit der Sprache 



P.S.: Schön das es vieleicht ein HT wird!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

Bist du nicht noch ein bisschen klein für diese Wumme ?


----------



## Knax (14. Oktober 2006)

...also ich tippe mal auf den kinesis s light à la firebike "tribal". mir kann keiner was erzählen, dass deutlich teurere rahmen besser sind... 
ok: evtl gehen da noch 2 - 300 gramm weniger...aber für 150 euronen  
ich habe mir jetzt den 2. drössiger rahmen gekauft (in weiß): eine augenweide  

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...also ich tippe mal auf den kinesis s light à la firebike "tribal"...


Damit sind jetzt die ersten 5 im Schweinderl


----------



## IGGY (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich währe für 10!
P.S.: Gute Wahl Ralph. Ist was ausergewöhnliches was man nicht immer sieht 
Ich behalte es für mich


----------



## Knax (15. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich währe für 10!
> P.S.: Gute Wahl Ralph. Ist was ausergewöhnliches was man nicht immer sieht
> Ich behalte es für mich



...raus mit der sprache   nachher is das noch so eins hier:






mfg
Knax


----------



## IGGY (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich weis es, ich weis es! Sag es aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2006)

Ziemlich leicht wird es sein und hinten ungefedert, schwarz eloxiert (Beschriftung gelasert) und was die Laufräder betrifft: Das werden ein paar Crossmax ST Disc 

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: War heute wieder mit Boris auf Achse...Bilder kommen noch...


----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2006)

...natürlich wie immer, lang 
Das Hardtail macht mir richtig Freude!! Wir (Boris und ich) sind heute noch mal bis Nideggen und zurück. Auf der Runde gibt's ja einige richtig schnelle Trails und ich war ziemlich überrascht, wie gut das geht.
Und ganz nebenbei hatten wir ja noch absolut perfektes Wetter und Boris entledigte sich unterwegs seiner Beinlinge 





Die besten Schnappschüsse von heute:


 

 

 



Und hier noch schnell, was aus der kleinen Runde wurde...






...aber jeder einzelne Meter heute hat sich gelohnt !! Das komplette Album findet ihr hier.
Und ich muß mich noch mal bei Boris bedanken, dass er mich so ausgiebig testen lässt. Jetzt ist die Bestellung raus 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (17. Oktober 2006)

Tolles Bild


----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2006)

Ahhh...und noch was vergessen...
Der Fuchs hat wohl der Rurtalbahn nicht mehr ausweichen können und trägt jetzt eindeutig den Kopf zwischen den Beinen 
Und Holger: Das Törchen an der Kalltalsperre ist wohl kein Problem - haben wir uns heute mal etwas genauer angesehen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (18. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ziemlich leicht wird es sein und hinten ungefedert, schwarz eloxiert (Beschriftung gelasert)



Vielleicht noch einen weiteren Tipp?

Andere Frage:

Eure Tour am Samstag, kann man sich da in Aachen noch anschließen?
Wann werdet ihr in Aachen sein?


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch einen weiteren Tipp?
> 
> Andere Frage:
> 
> ...


Ok, versuch's mal mit den Initialen PV in Verbindung zu bringen  
Klar kannst Du Dich einklinken. Ein fester Treffpunkt wie z.b. Waldstadion wollten wir diesmal nicht, um die Gruppe etwas kleiner zu halten. Ich mache dir heute abend einen Vorschlag bzgl. Treffpunkt.

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Schätze mal so 10 vor 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. Oktober 2006)

Wie lang wird die Tour Ralph. Ich hätte Zeit bis 14 Uhr!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie lang wird die Tour Ralph. Ich hätte Zeit bis 14 Uhr!


Sorry, aber wird ganz sicher später !!


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wird ganz sicher später !!



Wie, das geht aber nicht, wir müssen um 14:00 wieder in Alfter sein


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wie, das geht aber nicht, wir müssen um 14:00 wieder in Alfter sein


Vielleicht habt ihr Glück und die Tour fällt wegen Schlechtwetter aus


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr Glück und die Tour fällt wegen Schlechtwetter aus



Wollen mer ma nich hoffen 

Schlechtwetter = Sturm ab Skala 12, Schnee ab Höhe 1,0 mtr, Regen ab Menge 40 L pro qm!!


----------



## Boris75 (18. Oktober 2006)

So , die Tour für Samstag im Stadtwald steht .
Bin sie heute mal abgefahren . Momentan ist sie im besten zustand .
Aber es wird anstrengend ! Alleine im Stadwald werden es etwas über 35 km
bei circa 800-900 hm .
Fahrtechnisch und Koditionel ist das auf jedenfall eine der anspruchsvollsten
Touren die ich kenne .

Bis Samstag 
Boris


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> ...Fahrtechnisch und Koditionel ist das auf jedenfall eine der anspruchsvollsten
> Touren die ich kenne ...


Au Backe   Morgen kann ich übrigens nicht Boris !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...Eure Tour am Samstag, kann man sich da in Aachen noch anschließen?...


So tobbi: Kennst du den Bauernhof "Kohlshof" von Aachen aus gesehen ein kleines Stückchen hinter dem Forsthaus Grüne Eiche ? Da könnten wir dich ca. 10:50 aufgabeln.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Krampe (19. Oktober 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> So , die Tour für Samstag im Stadtwald steht .
> Bin sie heute mal abgefahren . Momentan ist sie im besten zustand .
> Aber es wird anstrengend ! Alleine im Stadwald werden es etwas über 35 km
> bei circa 800-900 hm .
> ...


Hi Boris,
was habe ich denn außer den 35km noch zu erwarten? Was bezeichnest Du als koditionel anspruchsvoll ?   
Ich bekomme gerade ein bischen Angst.. 
Meistens sind die Einstufungen bez. Schwierigkeit usw. ja stark untertrieben.. 
Erklär doch mal.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2006)

Also ca. 900hm auf 35km sind ja schon mal nicht ohne. Was den Stadtwald besonders anstrengend macht, sind halt all die kurzen Rampen. Es geht pausenlos rauf und runter, aber immer nur ganz kurz. Du findest keinen Rythmus...ist total ätzend ..aber herrlich 

Edit: Hier ein Beispiel (Waldstadion-Waldstadion):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Oktober 2006)

Argh das sieht so geil aus und ich muß des Morgens alleine fahren


----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Argh das sieht so geil aus und ich muß des Morgens alleine fahren


Tut mir echt leid für dich  Übrigens: Die Teile sind schon alle geputzt und warten auf den neuen Rahmen. Müsste morgen kommen


----------



## IGGY (19. Oktober 2006)

Wie schwer ist der denn jetzt?
Schickste mir mal ein Bild wenn er da ist?


----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2006)

Eloxiert wird er in Größe 51 zwischen 1350-1400gr wiegen. Klar mache ich morgen Fotos !


----------



## Boris75 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi Christof ,
das Tourendiagram von Ralph sagt eigentlich schon alles aus .
So in etwa wird auch am Samstag die Tour .
Durch das permanente rauf und runter wird es halt sehr anstrengend .
Was die Schwierigkeit angeht ist alles mit Hardtail fahrbar !
An den schwierigsten stellen gibts auch Chickenways

gruß Boris


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Was die Schwierigkeit angeht ist alles mit Hardtail fahrbar !



Hallo Boris,

das ist gut - da bin ich beruhigt.

Bis Samstag
Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> 
> das ist gut - da bin ich beruhigt.
> 
> ...


Du weißt aber, dass dieses Statement von Boris den meissten normal Sterblichen nichts nützt ? 
Edit: Aber das mit den Chickenways stimmt *g*


----------



## PacMan (20. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> das ist gut - da bin ich beruhigt.


Du hast doch 'n Fully!?!


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Du hast doch 'n Fully!?!



Na da der Ralph als Veranstalter auch mit nem Hardtail unterwegs ist, will ich mich solidarisch erklären - ebenfalls Olli (burns68) gegenüber.  

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme mit dem HT genauso runter wie mit dem Fully...geht nur weniger kaputt dabei...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2006)

Am Rad oder an dir.


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Am Rad oder an dir.


Im Stadtwald ist auch an mir schon einiges kaputt gegangen...mit Fully. Kann also nur besser werden  
Der neue Rahmen kommt übrigens leider erst am Montag 

Edit: Hier geht nichts verloren *g*


----------



## IGGY (20. Oktober 2006)

Tja Ralph. Mit nem HT kommste dann auch mal schnell den Berg hoch. Duck und weg


----------



## burns68 (20. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Na da der Ralph als Veranstalter auch mit nem Hardtail unterwegs ist, will ich mich solidarisch erklären - ebenfalls Olli (burns68) gegenüber.
> 
> Markus



Hi Marki,

omba's halten zusammen!!!

Danke


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Tja Ralph. Mit nem HT kommste dann auch mal schnell den Berg hoch. Duck und weg


Ey, pass auf du Lusche 

Für morgen: Bitte gegen 9:00 Uhr hier rein schauen ob gefahren wird. Hier hats heute auch schon einige male geregnet. Das sollte zeitlich auch für die Gäste von weiter weg zeitlich reichen.
Wenn Boris nicht fährt, kann ich nämlich auch nicht 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (20. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ey, pass auf du Lusche
> 
> Für morgen: Bitte gegen 9:00 Uhr hier rein schauen ob gefahren wird. Hier hats heute auch schon einige male geregnet. Das sollte zeitlich auch für die Gäste von weiter weg zeitlich reichen.
> Wenn Boris nicht fährt, kann ich nämlich auch nicht
> ...


Wie denn  , bei Regen nicht?
Ich hab mich jetzt gerade entschieden auch mit ht zu kommen  
Meine Techniker wissen auch schon bescheid, wegen Reifen und so..  
Also schön die Teller leeressen leute und die tour wird trocken  
Bis dann  
Christof


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wie denn  , bei Regen nicht?...


Stadtwald bei Regen macht nicht die Bohne Spaß. Jetzt regnets übrigens auch ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich schaff's morgen wohl doch nicht.

Hab noch keine Zeit gefunden, mein verbogenes Schaltauge, Schaltwerk, wieder in Ordnung zu bekommen.
Wahrscheinlich auch aus Sorge, dass es doch ernster ist, als es auf den ersten Blick aussieht...


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Stadtwald bei Regen macht nicht die Bohne Spaß. Jetzt regnets übrigens auch ziemlich heftig.



Laut Wetter 20:15 ARD könnte morgen Früh eventuell noch etwas Regen fallen, es soll aber immer besser werden - daher, ich bin optimistisch 

Außerdem habe ich mir gerade ein Schutzblech für vorne gekauft!!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2006)

Wetter.com ist mal wieder die Krönung !
Morgens: Leichter Regen; Niederschl. Risiko 60%
Mittags: Wolkig; Niederschl. Risiko 90%


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

Und wieder ein Geburtstagskind - heute ist Patrick (Commencal blanc) an der Reihe. Näh wat sind die alle jung die Burschen 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch; feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## W0ody (21. Oktober 2006)

jo von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

sieht so lala aus. Ist aber aktuell trocken und es geht recht viel Wind. Nehmt aber 'ne Regenjacke mit 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Geburtstagskind - heute ist Patrick (Commencal blanc) an der Reihe.


Auch von mir und allen anderen Ombas alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## GeJott (21. Oktober 2006)

Glückwunsch auch aus Mausbach !!

      

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2006)

Nä, wat war dat schönn!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nä, wat war dat schönn!


Yep, herzlichen Dank Boris für die perfekte Führung 
Bilder sind schon online, werde heute abend noch 'nen kleinen Bericht schreiben.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2006)

Waow


Erstklassig heute


Tolle Trails
Tolle Landschaft
Angenehme Gesellschaft
Perfektes Guiding


Bikerherz was willst du mehr


P.S.

@Ralph: Das gibt es warscheinlich nur in Belgien. Die von dir empfohlene Imbissbude mit echten belgischen Fritten hat am Samstag Ruhetag 
So haben wir dann bei uns am Vorgebirgsgrill gefuttert......und was für Portionen....frag mal Boris....der ist fast explodiert.


----------



## Krampe (21. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow
> 
> 
> Erstklassig heute
> ...


Hi, 
Ich kann mich nur anschließen   
Schöne Tour mit einigen Higlights, auch wenn die Sturzquote bei den Alfteranern doch sehr hoch war  
Aber ein Fully verzeiht halt doch nicht alles... 
grüsse Christof


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

...ich versuche mal alle 10 Namen zusammen zu kriegen:
Uwe, 2x Boris (1x Eingeborener nämlich unser Guide), Thomas, Christof, Pascal, Marcel, Dieter, Oli, Ralf und meine Wenigkeit starteten heute um 10:30 in Roetgen zu den Trails und dem ein oder anderen Mutpröbchen im Aachener Stadtwald.
Hier erreichen wir grade den Stadtwald kurz hinter Lichtenbusch und wie man sieht bei bestem Wetter :








Die folgenden Trails zauberten ein Grinsen in die Gesichter unserer Gäste und so erreichten wir die ersten kleinen Mutproben an der Toblerone und wie immer staunte man erstmal von oben herab und die Diskussionen über die ideale Linie begannen...





...und wieder stürzten sich einige von uns den kurzen, aber nicht ungefährlichen Steilhang hinunter...
Pascal: 

  Uwe: 

 und...
Boris: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber warum schaut der denn so angestrengt ? Naja, wahrscheinlich hat er da schon geahnt, dass er die anschliessende Linkskurve nicht mehr kriegt 





...ist aber nichts passiert - Biker und Bike sind wohl auf !
Danach ging's noch weiter über sämtliche Highlights wie Burgunderlinie hoch zum Pelzerturm und dann zum Mamutbaum, wo wir noch das obligatorische Gruppenbild schossen:





Mit dem merkwürdigen Begattungskasten der da stand, konnte keiner von uns was anfangen *g*






Kurz danach ereilten uns dann doch noch die üblichen Probleme mit dem mangelhaften Material der Tomburger und der gute on any sunday mit seinem Werkzeugrucksack hatte leider gekniffen ;-) So mussten wir selbst Hand anlegen, und das völlig verbogene Schaltauge von Thomas wieder notdürftig richten...


 



Den Aufstieg zurück nach Roetgen absolvierten wir über den Vennbahnweg und über die Trails (alles schön bergauf) am Nordwanderweg. Ca. 500m vor dem Ziel wurde Uwe noch Opfer eines Grenzsteins - sein Sturz wurde aber zum Glück von einem Stacheldraht abgefangen ...leider war kein Fotograf in der Nähe :-(
Fazit: Eine feine Herbstrunde war das und wie immer mit korrekten Leuten !!
Das komplette Fotoalbum findet ihr hier...

Achja...Boris...: Wann hast Du Dein Bike zuletzt so gesehen ? 





Danke für's Guiden und schönen Urlaub !!


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich schmeiß mich weg   ......das Bild von Boris ist der Knaller.
Ja.....is denn scho Helloween......hat Boris schon irgendwelche Spukgestalten aus dem Aachener Stadtwald gesehen.

Diese Augen: Das blanke Entsetzen


Übrigens, das erste Bild mit dem Gegenlicht gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Diese Augen: Das blanke Entsetzen...


Genau das hab ich auch gedacht ...ist aber auch heftigst steil der Hang...wie war das noch mit meinem Hinterrad ?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...wie war das noch mit meinem Hinterrad ?




Warum auch zwei Reifen verschleißen.....wenn man auch auf Einem runterkommt


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Warum auch zwei Reifen verschleißen.....wenn man auch auf Einem runterkommt


Genau, der hintere taugt bergab eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (22. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nä, wat war dat schönn!



Männer vielen Dank für die tolle Tour und großes Lob an den Tourguide und die Jungs aus Alfter, die den weiten Weg auf sich genommen haben 

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Fahre beim nächsten Male gerne wieder mit!!!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2006)

Ralph! Deine HP ist Off!


----------



## burns68 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ralph, Hallo Boris,

war eine super Tour, ein dickes Lob an den Guide.  

Super Trails, geile Downhills, leider zu viele Anstiege  

Vielen Dank für den Support  

Nächstes Jahr sieht es bestimmt besser aus.

Gruß 

Olli


----------



## Cheng (22. Oktober 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> ....leider zu viele Anstiege
> 
> Olli



haste unterwegs wieder `ne Dönerbude gefunden?


----------



## burns68 (22. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> haste unterwegs wieder `ne Dönerbude gefunden?



Anschließend mit haben pacman und ich uns einen gegönnt!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ralph! Deine HP ist Off!


Sonntags um 6:30 ist mir das aber egal ...jetzt läuft alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Geburtstagskind - heute ist Patrick (Commencal blanc) an der Reihe. Näh wat sind die alle jung die Burschen
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch; feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph





ich bin zwar etwas spät dran...aber ich wünsche dir (patrick) auch alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag

bis dahin,

kai


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Oktober 2006)

N´abend zusammen,

erstmal danke für die Glückwünsche  !
Musste Samstag arbeiten und konnte daher bei dem traumhaften Wetter garnicht fahren....  
Habe Samstagabend schon schön angestoßen - !
So bin ich am Sonntag nur eine kleine Runde gedreht,,,

Aber am Samstag wird gerockt..... nochmal eine schöne lange Tour mit lustigen Menschen und Trails! 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

Nabend Mädels,

komme eben aus dem Keller 









Sattel: Als Alternative hätte ich noch den Speedneedle in s/w
Umwerfer: Brauch noch 'ne Schelle
LRS: Wird das mit dem Crossmax ST zu schwarz ?

Naja, wird schon 
Edit: Sorry, hier sind alle Bilder von Heute...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2006)

Sieht fein aus. 

Hast echt nicht auf mich gehört und den Race-Rahmen genommen?!? Ich hätte den Touren-Rahmen gewählt 

Was ist mit diesen Sattel ? Passt zur silbernen Fox:

*Storika Silber-Carbon* 
Mit Storika hat Selle Italia einen  neuen Sattel im Angebot, der nicht  nur das formschöne Design der Produkte  von Selle Italia wieder spiegelt, . . .          . . . sondern  der sich auch durch seine Technologien  und Studien auszeichnet, die seiner Entwicklung zugrunde liegen. Das Ergebnis ist STORIKA,  ein innovativer Sattel mit einzigartigen  Eigenschaften.
Gewicht ca. 170 Gramm
  Farbe: 	  		Leder schwarz 	        	  	   	 	 	 	*99,00 * *Euro*


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Was ist mit diesen Sattel ? Passt zur silbernen Fox...


Der René wieder ...der sieht echt klasse aus, werde ich mir mal näher ansehen !! Was ist mit dem schwarzen LRS ? 
Und ja, es mußte der Race Rahmen sein ...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2006)

Das Foto ist etwas unschaft. Soll das der schwarze LRS sein? Silber sähe besser aus. Wirkt sonst zu dunkel das ganze Rad.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das Foto ist etwas unschaft. Soll das der schwarze LRS sein? Silber sähe besser aus. Wirkt sonst zu dunkel das ganze Rad.


Ja ich weiß, Kellerbild ...das sind noch meine Crossland in silber. Drauf sollen aber Crossmax ST in schwarz...ok, bisschen Farbe haben die ja auch...wir werden's sehen. Ich geh jetzt pennen !


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, Kellerbild ...das sind noch meine Crossland in silber. Drauf sollen aber Crossmax ST in schwarz...ok, bisschen Farbe haben die ja auch...wir werden's sehen. Ich geh jetzt pennen !



In Deinem Alter noch so ein Heizteil 

Der Rahmen sieht sehr stabil aus, welches Gesamtgewicht wird es haben?

Zu den Laufrädern: Am Samstag hattest Du mir doch ein paar schöne gezeigt


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> In Deinem Alter noch so ein Heizteil
> 
> Der Rahmen sieht sehr stabil aus, welches Gesamtgewicht wird es haben?
> 
> Zu den Laufrädern: Am Samstag hattest Du mir doch ein paar schöne gezeigt


Moin,

ich tippe mal auf ungefähr 10,5kg - mal sehen. Der LRS ist schon bestellt und es ist nicht der von Samstag.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralph
Schön das es ein HT geworden ist  Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus.
Schmeiß doch mal den LRS von Kai drauf bevor du einen bestellst. Der hat ja den alten XL. Der sieht ja fast identisch aus. Kannst aber auch mal gerne meinen SL draufmachen um zu gucken was besser passt. Ich persönlich würde einen silbernen nehmen damit was farbe reinkommt. Dann noch den Tune Sattel drauf und gut ist. Aber mal eine Frage. Hast du die Sattelstütze schon eingestellt? Sieht so hoch aus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. Oktober 2006)

Oh man sollte auch bis zur letzten Seite lesen. Na dann hat sich das mit dem LRS schon erledigt denke ich. Ich habe eine Kern Waage hier. Wenn du es mal wiegen willst, sag einfach bescheid!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Wenn du es mal wiegen willst, sag einfach bescheid!


Da werde ich ganz sicher drauf zurück kommen. Würde schon gerne wissen, was das Teil dann insgesamt wiegt.
Was die Sattelhöhe angeht: Schau Dir noch mal das Rotwild an. Ich hab so lange Haxen  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels,
> 
> komme eben aus dem Keller



Nun ist das große Gehemnis endlich gelüftet.  Nur eines verstehe ich nicht. Hardtail und Dein Post von gestern :



rpo35 schrieb:


> Nett gemeint Martin, aber ich halt mich diesmal raus. Will diesen Winter weniger biken und bissl was für mein geschundenes Kreuz tun




wie paßt das zusammen  

VG


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

Das hat mit dem Bike herzlich wenig zu tun...wenn ich mittlefristig nix für meinen Rücken mache, wirds immer schlimmer - ob Fully oder HT ist da wurscht. Hab ein paar Jahre vom Training in der Muckibude gezehrt aber jetzt gehts langsam wieder los.
Ausserdem war das Rotwild nicht gerade weich. Ich konnte ja jetzt dank Boris einige Touren testen und glaub mir, das Winter HT von dem ist bretthart  
Also wie gesagt - ich muß was tun...so oder so...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (24. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt - ich muß was tun...so oder so...



Wieder Muckibude?
Ich habe mich für diesen Winter im Fitneßstudio in Roetgen angemeldet. Mal sehen ob's was bringt


----------



## IGGY (24. Oktober 2006)

Tja da sitzen wir wohl alle in der kalten Jahreszeit im Studio so wie es aussieht. Ich war eben auch 3 Stündchen mit anschließendem Saunagang


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Oktober 2006)

@ ralph: VOITL kenne ich garnicht. wie kommt man zu so nem bike? welche kaufargumente haben dich getrieben?

sehen irgendwie schwer nach den bikes der insolvent gegangenen firma VOTEC aus. haben die damit was zu tun? aus insolvenzverwaltung neu gegründetes unternehmen, oder so?


----------



## IGGY (24. Oktober 2006)

Hier sind auch noch welche!













An den Fullys denke ich kann man die Dämpferanlenkung von VOTEC erkennen überm Tretlager oder?


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

Mensch Leute...Peter Voitl...
Ein Bekannter von mir aus der Pfalz arbeitet bei Voitl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. Oktober 2006)

Ups! Ich muß weg


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ups! Ich muß weg


...back to topic: Hab von Kai 'ne SMS bekommen wegen biken diese Woche. Werde wohl erst am Samstag (Omba Jubeltour) wieder fahren.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (24. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...back to topic: Hab von Kai 'ne SMS bekommen wegen biken diese Woche. Werde wohl erst am Samstag (Omba Jubeltour) wieder fahren.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hallo ralph,

dann weiß ich bescheid.
vieleicht fahre ich samstag auch mit. ist ja ne nette truppe! 

ach ja...schönes bike hast du da!
ich finde so ein kompl. schwarzes bike hat aber auch was. dann würde ich aber auch eine andere kurbel wählen.


dann bis die tage
gruß kai


----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> hallo ralph,
> vieleicht fahre ich samstag auch mit.


Das hoffe ich doch! 



charly245 schrieb:


> ist ja ne nette truppe!


 genau richtig!


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch gedacht ...ist aber auch heftigst steil der Hang...wie war das noch mit meinem Hinterrad ?



Klasse Bericht, aber das Borisbild ist die Krönung.  

Jagst du die Zugereisten immer erstmal darunter, bevor sie weiterfahren dürfen?

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ...Jagst du die Zugereisten immer erstmal darunter, bevor sie weiterfahren dürfen?
> 
> Ralf


Isch hab gar nicht und ganz bestimmt nicht niemanden gezwungen....isch schwöre 
@Kai: Darf ich die Kurbel noch zu Ende verschleissen ? 
Morgen wäre ich ja evtl. mitgekommen aber das neue Bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig und das Leihbike ist schon sauber  Also, lieber bis Samstag, hab derzeit noch bissl viel um die Ohren.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralf!

kommt vielleicht etwas spät aber:

 vielen dank für diese supergeile tour. der stadtwald war der hammer.hat sich gelohnt nach belgien zu fahren! danke auch an den guiden.erstklassige wegwahl 

trotzdem muß ich einspruch erheben, was die panne angeht. was macht auch ein ast im schaltwerk. hatte der mammutbaum was gegen mich

und was die pflege der räder angeht:
bei den W.... gibt es kein mangelhaftes material. alles wird immer ERSTKLASSIG gewartet 

das bild vom grünen frosch ist klasse. meine, er schaut eh immer etwas komisch aus der wäsche aber bei dem foto. ob er da schon mit dem gedanken spielte: oh gott, gleich falle ich.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...ob er da schon mit dem gedanken spielte: oh gott, gleich falle ich.


so sah das aus......hoffe, du vergibts mir das Spässchen, kannst dich aber jederzeit dafür rächen


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> so sah das aus......hoffe, du vergibts mir das Spässchen, kannst dich aber jederzeit dafür rächen



Ja Ja, macht euch nur lustig, immerhin habe ich mich von den Neulingen als erster herruntergetraut - quasi als Versuchskaninchen 

Der Hang ist schon steil, aber das mir RPO genau auf dem Steilhang ein übergroßes Foto von Handlampe in natura ohne Helm gezeigt hat, war dann in der Kombination doch wirklich zuviel des Guten


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Oktober 2006)

die klassichen Farben schwarz und (besonders ;-) ) weiß sind eh die coolsten Farben *g*

Die Samstagstour wird ja riiiiiiesig!
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt - geile Sache!


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Oktober 2006)

Zitat:
Zitat von Xxmurax  
Der Worte sind genug gewechselt, 
Lasst mich auch endlich Taten sehn;
Indes ihr Komplimente drechselt, 
Kann etwas Nützliches geschehn...

Wohlan... 

in diesem Sinne:
Starte ich gleich ne Runde - fahre auch alleine, aber wenn jemand mag, freue ich mich über Unterstützung oder Antreiber  
0176/21125985!

So 40-50km je nach Dunkelheit und Laune 


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

so, der Boris ist heute erst aus dem Urlaub zurück und kriegt hier erstmal schnell die letzten beiden Bilder vom neuen Voitl:









Eine kleine Tour durch den Aufbau findet ihr hier.
Jetzt wieder zum Biken: Wer hätte denn Interesse an einem kleinen Halloween Nightride ? Startzeit in Roetgen und Ankunft an den üblichen Sammelstellen nach Absprache bzw. Resonanz.
Vorschlag:
18:30 Roetgen Bahnhof
19:00 Vennwegen Sportplatz
19:15 Vicht Kindergarten

Strecke: Nordwanderweg (Trails) Kindergartentrail, Wagemanntrail, Vichtbachtal, Hasselbach- Schleebachgraben...also volles Spaß-Programm im Dunkeln 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (29. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Interesse an einem kleinen Halloween Nightride?


Oh, Mann, wenn alles nicht so weit wäre.. 

Vielleicht sollen wir hier bei uns eine Parallelveranstaltung _(mit Videokonferenzschaltung)_ ins Leben rufen!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Oh, Mann, wenn alles nicht so weit wäre.. ...


Stichwort: Fahrgemeinschaft......mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt !


----------



## blitzfitz (29. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Eine kleine Tour durch den Aufbau findet ihr hier.
> ...
> Grüße
> Ralph



Wirklich schön! Welchen LRS hast du nun endgültig drauf?

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Wirklich schön! Welchen LRS hast du nun endgültig drauf?
> 
> Ralf


Nabend Ralf,

das sind quasi 2007er Crossmax Xl Disc...jetzt heissen sie ST...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. Oktober 2006)

Ralf! An welchem Tag?


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ralf! An welchem Tag?


Am besten an Halloween, also Dienstag


----------



## IGGY (30. Oktober 2006)

Keine Ahnung wann das ist. Naja schade, da habe ich Nachtschicht!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wann das ist. Naja schade, da habe ich Nachtschicht!


Hm, da kann ich ja auch nix dran machen 

Also jetzt nochmal für alle anderen:
Kai kann erst ab 19:00 Uhr (Vicht). Würde bedeuten:
18:15 ab Roetgen
18:45 Vennwegen (Max ??)
19:00 Vicht

Strecke wie gehabt !
Da es jetzt eh ab 17:30 dunkel wird, mache ich auch keinen Streß mehr bezgl. möglichst früher Abfahrt. Also für mich wäre 18:15 Uhr ab Roetgen ok und wir könnten Kai aufgabeln.

Hätte noch jemand Interesse ? Trails ohne Ende im Dunkeln...das hat was  Auf die Maske verzichte ich, hab darunter geschwitzt wie sau 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> 18:45 Vennwegen (Max ??)
> 19:00 Vicht



..ich weiß ich weiß...war lange nicht mehr dabei... aber im moment laufe ich mehr (saison is ja eh vorbei) und uni stresst mich jetzt schon "etwas"  

mfg
Knax

alias: anwärter auf "bachelor of science in georessourcenmanagement"


----------



## GeJott (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hätte noch jemand Interesse ? Trails ohne Ende im Dunkeln...das hat was  Auf die Maske verzichte ich, hab darunter geschwitzt wie sau
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Kann leider nicht  

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

Sieht nach Sauwetter aus, wir fahren nicht. Hab den Rest der Woche frei und suche mir lieber ein paar trockenere Stündchen raus 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (1. November 2006)

Hallo [email protected]

da du in den Heldenepos der Ombas aufgenommen wurdest ,mußt du deinen Lebenslauf in deine Homepage einarbeiten. 
Es soll jeder wissen wie du aufgenommen wurdest.

Der Lebenslauf des Rpo35:
*Rpo35*

*aus Xxmurax, der freien Wissensdatenbank*


Rpo35 wird in dem ombananischen Heldenepos MTB erst in den späteren Kapiteln erwähnt. Der Mythologie nach schwebte er über dem grenzenlosen Omerbach. Schließlich zog er zwei Eier aus dem Wasser: aus dem einen formte er seinen ständigen Begleiter Voitl ml VI und aus dem zweiten machte er ein Ein-Ei-Omelett, dass ihm unermessliche Kräfte verlieh, die er schließlich weise zu nutzen und in den Dienst der Ombas zu stellen wusste. 
Ein Legende beschreibt, wie er eines Tages durch die Wälder trailte, auf der Suche nach einem Glas Kölsch. Der Kölschhüter lebte jedoch auf dem Mond und behielt selbstherrlich das Geheimnis des Kölschbräus für sich, doch erschrak eines Nachst selbst darüber, dass nirgends auf der Erde Kölsch zu finden war. Neugierig lehnte er sich vor, doch verlor das Gleichgewicht und fiel auf die Erde. Dort traf er den suchenden Rpo35 und bat ihn, ihm zurück auf den Mond zu helfen. Also warf Rpo35 eine Fahradkette hinauf, an der sich der Kölschhüter hinaufziehen konnte. Zum Dank überließ er Rpo35 das Geheimnis des Kölschbräus. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2006)

Yep, habs schon mit Kollegen gelesen, haben uns köstlich amüsiert !!
Na denn prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Nabend,

bei den Wettercapriolen heute hatte ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben. Kalt ist ja ok, aber Regen dazu muß nicht sein.
Also gegen 13:30 bei Boris angerufen und abgesagt. Um 14:30 sah's dann plötzlich etwas freundlicher aus. Wieder Boris angerufen und um 15:30 ging's los. Bei ca. 5° hab ich mich dann aber mal etwas besser eingemummelt  :
Rein in die Windstopper und Überschuhe an


 


Beleuchtung montiert und heute reicht dann eine Flasche


 

 


und plötzlich kam sogar noch die Sonne raus 






Los ging's über die Trails runter bis nach Vicht (der KG-Trail ist noch immer knochentrocken ) und dann durch's Vichtbachtal und über die Mulartshütter Schneise zu den Gräben. Pünktlich, also kurz vor Erreichen des Haselbachgraben, war es düster 
Am Ende sind wir sogar noch den Wurzeltrail am Schweinegehege in Roetgen runter. Hier ein Bild davon - Boris, der rasende Reflektor 





Hat mal wieder Freude gemacht !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Chris B. (2. November 2006)

Hi,

bin eben auf diesen Tread gestossen und frage mich ob ich bei Euren Touren Rund um Roettgen mit meinem Canyon Torque locker mitfahren könnte oder ob ihr eher auf der Ausdauer-Fitness Schiene fahrt? Würde ggf. gerne mal ne Runde mit Euch drehen. (Wohne ganz in der Nähe).

Gruß


----------



## Chris B. (2. November 2006)

ääh " Thread"


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Auch wenn das Tempo aus unsere Sicht nicht sehr hoch ist, trifft das mit der Ausdauer schon eher zu. Trotzdem lassen wir keinen Trail in der Gegend aus  Klink dich einfach demnächst mal ein.
Die nächste Tour ab Roetgen ist aber frühestens nächsten Dienstag. Einfach ein Auge auf den Thread halten und ins LMB schauen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


>



Das Foto ist geil  Klasse Werbefoto für 3M Reflektoren  



rpo35 schrieb:


> Kalt ist ja ok, aber Regen dazu muß nicht sein.




Bin um 21:15 Uhr vom biken zurück und habe 45 Min. in der Wanne gebraucht um aufzutauen. Der Boiler gab nicht genügend Warmwasser her um mich schnell aufzutauen. Auf der Tour waren es 2 Grad und Dauerregen. Moregn erstmal Sony-Ericsson anrufen warum das K750i nicht tauchen kann  
VG


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2006)

Hey Chris. B, du hast schon mitbekommen, das *das* Roetgen fast in Belgien liegt und nicht das Roetgen bei Bonn ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hey Chris. B, du hast schon mitbekommen, das *das* Roetgen fast in Belgien liegt und nicht das Roetgen bei Bonn ist.


----------



## East-B-iker (3. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

fährt jemand von euch bei der Firebike Tour mit?
Es gibt eine geführte MTB Tour mit www.mtb-guide-eifel.de
Hört sich ja ganz interessant an...


----------



## Chris B. (3. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hey Chris. B, du hast schon mitbekommen, das *das* Roetgen fast in Belgien liegt und nicht das Roetgen bei Bonn ist.



oha, war wohl etwas zu spät für mich gestern abend, freute mich schon im halbschlaf auf die touren rund um röttgen, wunderte mich aber etwas, und schrieb mich einfach mal hier rein. leicht verplant, wünsche euch belgienbikern ergo viel spaß alleine.

tolle wurst....


----------



## branderstier (3. November 2006)

Hallo,
bin am Sonntag in Roetgen bei Firebike dabei. Weiß nur noch nicht welche Tour ich fahren soll, da ich noch 20 km Anreise habe???
Man sieht sich!


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> fährt jemand von euch bei der Firebike Tour mit?...


Hi Alex,

hatte zunächst überlegt, morgen in Einruhr zu fahren. Aber da war ich schon so oft...
@branderstier: Sonntag mach ich Familientag.

Meine Planung für morgen sieht so aus:

_Traillastige Tour ab Roetgen mit folgenden weiteren Treffpunkten (Ca.-Zeiten !!):
12:50: Vennwegen (Sportplatz)
13:15: Vicht (Kindergarten)
13:40: Wehebachtalsperre (Betonunterstand)

Ab der Talsperre übernehmen die Omerbacher die Führung, wo's lang geht und wo wir uns wieder trennen ?...mal sehen ;-) Bei Dauerregen starte ich nicht. Hier könnt ihr euch eintragen..._ 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## branderstier (3. November 2006)

Hallo,
muß morgen leider arbeiten.


----------



## Boris75 (3. November 2006)

Hi Ralph ,
jetzt weiß ich auch warum es gestern auf unserer Tour so lange Hell war ; Mein Tacho hatte noch Sommerzeit !


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Hi Ralph ,
> jetzt weiß ich auch warum es gestern auf unserer Tour so lange Hell war ; Mein Tacho hatte noch Sommerzeit !


Muahhhh  ...und ich hab's auch noch geglaubt...


----------



## PacMan (4. November 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich auch warum es gestern auf unserer Tour so lange Hell war ; Mein Tacho hatte noch Sommerzeit !


Hmmm... gut, dass du es erwähnst! *binmalkurzweg*


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

Nabend,

hab eben die gestrige Tour mit den Omerbachern bei mir verlinkt...war wieder sehr lustig 
Und dann hab ich mir eben noch schnell was Gutes gegönnt und mir endlich 'ne Assos Bikehose bestellt.





Der Speedneedle hinterlässt bei längern Touren doch schon seine Spuren ...Wenn's mit der Assos nicht besser wird, muß er eben doch wieder runter.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. November 2006)

Welche haste dir denn bestellt? Ich bin mit meiner FI.Mille sehr zufrieden


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Welche haste dir denn bestellt? Ich bin mit meiner FI.Mille sehr zufrieden


Ich versuchs erstmal mit der FI Uno


----------



## Happy_User (6. November 2006)

Moin Ralph,

da bin ich einmal gespannt, ob es Dir mit der besser geht als mir. Mitlerweile habe ich 3 Stück verschlissen. bei allen haben sich nach ca. einem Jahr die Nähte am Polster gelöst. Allso schön die Quitting aufheben. ;-)

Grüße

holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. November 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> bei allen haben sich nach ca. einem Jahr die Nähte am Polster gelöst. Allso schön die Quitting aufheben. ;-)



Bei mir war das gleiche mit den Sitzpolterhähten. Ich bin von den Hosen ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht. Zu dem Preis kann was besseres erwarten.

VG


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2006)

Ich sehe, rpo35 trinkt Sester=Sion=gute Wahl, davon hab ich mir gerade auch eine aufgemacht, wenn ich nur Ergo fahren darf, dann darf ich jetzt wenigstens auch saufen!!


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich sehe, Rpo35 trinkt Sester=Sion=gute Wahl, davon hab ich mir gerade auch eine aufgemacht, wenn ich nur Ergo fahren darf, dann darf ich jetzt wenigstens auch saufen!!


Ich hol mir auch eine...hoffentlich sind auch noch Chips da ...prost !!


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hol mir auch eine...hoffentlich sind auch noch Chips da ...prost !!



prost


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> prost


Sag mal, hab ich irgend was verpasst ? Hast Du Dich verletzt ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sag mal, hab ich irgend was verpasst ? Hast Du Dich verletzt ?



Jau, hab mir bei einem NR das linke Schultereckgelenk gesprengt(Tossy3/Rockwood4), jetzt sind Drähte und Nägel zur Stabilisierung drin, ab Mitte Jan. darf ich wieder draussen fahren!! Solange halt nur Ergometer.

Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

Au Backe  dann mal gute Besserung !!


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Au Backe  dann mal gute Besserung !!



Danke, war wohl sturztechnisch nicht so meine Woche ( erst bei Dir und 4 Tage später bei dem NR im Siebengebirge)

Na ja, alte Männer halt.


----------



## supasini (6. November 2006)

und wieso fährst du dann nicht in unserem Team?


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ...und wieso fährst du dann nicht...


Apropos Fahren ! Jetzt fällt mir wieder ein, warum ich damals den Fred eröffnet habe... Wie siehts morgen mit einem Nightride ab Roetgen aus ? Ich könnte frühestens 17:30 und da es dann eh dunkel ist, könnten wir auch um 18:15 starten und den Kai ca. 19:00 in Vicht aufgabeln !?
Was hälst du davon Boris (ich meine meinen Boris   ) ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (6. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Apropos Fahren ! Jetzt fällt mir wieder ein, warum ich damals den Fred eröffnet habe... Wie siehts morgen mit einem Nightride ab Roetgen aus ? Ich könnte frühestens 17:30 und da es dann eh dunkel ist, könnten wir auch um 18:15 starten und den Kai ca. 19:00 in Vicht aufgabeln !?
> Was hälst du davon Boris (ich meine meinen Boris   ) ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




also, auch wenn ich nich gefragt bin  ....ich hätte zeit!
hab zwar heute einen zahn beim doc verloren....aber morgen werde ich wohl wieder dürfen.

wenn es dazu kommt...bitte ne sms!

bis dahin,

kai


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> also, auch wenn ich nich gefragt bin  ...


...les doch nochmal bitte ...kriegst morgen 'ne SMS !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (6. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> und den Kai ca. 19:00 in Vicht aufgabeln !?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



ja ja, is ja schon jut! war ja nur nen witz.... 

also lampe ist voll....
für den iggy hab auch noch nen akku hier. vieleicht hat er ja auch lus?????

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (7. November 2006)

Hi
Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit! Wie sieht es denn mit Freitag Nachmittag aus? Da hätte ich Zeit!


----------



## Boris75 (7. November 2006)

Moin ,
kann heute und Donnerstag leider nicht . Samstag geht wieder .
Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin meinen Freerider bzw. heutzutage heißt es ja eher Enduro fertig habe . Dann müssen wir eine schön traillastige Tour fahren .
Die 160mm Federweg wollen schließlich mal ausgetestet werden !


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2006)

Schade Boris ! Dann starte ich um 18:15 hier in Roetgen. Wenn jemand mit will, SMS oder PM...ich schau noch mal vorbei hier.
Sieht ja so aus, als müsste ich alleine bis Vicht durch den düsteren Wald...  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (7. November 2006)

HI
Also ich komme mit dem Auto nach Vicht. Ich habe im Moment keine Lampe und kann ja so nicht bis Vicht fahren. Bis Heute Abend dann.


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2006)

Nabend,

war doch eine feine Runde  vor allem der Hasselbachgraben fast ohne Licht...gell IGGY ? 
Bin dann noch den Schleebachgraben und am Schweinegehegen runter (ist im Dunkeln eine echte Herausforderung  ). Aber wie ihr seht, bin ich heil Zuhause angekommen.

Na dann bis zum nächsten mal !
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (7. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> war doch eine feine Runde  vor allem der Hasselbachgraben fast ohne Licht...gell IGGY ?
> Bin dann noch den Schleebachgraben und am Schweinegehegen runter (ist im Dunkeln eine echte Herausforderung  ). Aber wie ihr seht, bin ich heil Zuhause angekommen.
> ...



ja war wirklich fein!
nur schade, das wir dich wegen des akku nicht bis roetgen begleiten konnten.

schönen abend noch,

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2006)

Hi
Ja das war mal eine feine Sache ohne Licht 
Nächstes mal kommen wir bis zum Schluß mit.
Achso. Hier ist mein künftiger Trailkacker


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Der is ja nett  ...darf ich meiner Frau gar nicht zeigen. Kai: Jetzt bist Du dran - ein Foto von Paula bitte


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Ja Kai, bin morgen um 19:00 Uhr in Vicht ...wenn's nicht regnet, so wie jetzt !
Wo bleibt das Bild ? *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. November 2006)

He? Habe ich was verpasst? Der kann nicht.
Wir können aber fahren wenn du magst. Dann komme ich bis zu Dir mit dem Auto. Nicht das mir nachher der Akku wieder abkackt.
Okay?


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> He? Habe ich was verpasst? Der kann nicht.
> Wir können aber fahren wenn du magst. Dann komme ich bis zu Dir mit dem Auto. Nicht das mir nachher der Akku wieder abkackt.
> Okay?


Der war eben hier im Thread und war am tippen  Deshalb dachte ich da kommt jetzt was. Wahrscheinlich wollte er ein Foto von Paula posten und hats nicht auf die Reihe bekommen 
Rauf kommen wäre super ! Dann brauch ich mir nicht wieder in die Hose machen so alleine auf den Trails


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2006)

Wieviel Uhr soll ich dasein?


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

18:15 Start ! ok ?...klick and ride


----------



## Dirk S. (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> hab eben die gestrige Tour mit den Omerbachern bei mir verlinkt...war wieder sehr lustig
> Und dann hab ich mir eben noch schnell was Gutes gegönnt und mir endlich 'ne Assos Bikehose bestellt.
> ...



Mahlzeit Zusammen,
da muss ich mich doch mal wieder melden!  

Ralph, da sparst Du aber am falschen Ende!  

Ich würde eher eine etwas preiswertere Hose kaufen, bevor ich das
gute Sester - Kölsch trinke.

Dann doch lieber das gute Reisdorf!  
Damit tut Dir der Po weniger weh!   

Ich fahre mitlerweile nur noch Hosen von Santini.
Die sind gut und Preisgünstig. 
Besonders Günstig gibt es die auf Malle! 

Ich hoffe, das ich in diesem Jahr noch mal auf das Bike komme..

Noch einen schönen Abend!

Dirk - der mit den Stützrädern....


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

1. Sparen, was ist das ? 
2. Dat Sester is toll !!
3. Ich fahre keine Hosen sondern Räder 
4. Was hast du angestellt ?


----------



## Dirk S. (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> 1. Sparen, was ist das ?
> 2. Dat Sester is toll !!
> 3. Ich fahre keine Hosen sondern Räder
> 4. Was hast du angestellt ?



Zu 2. Hatte in den letzten Wochen ein paar mal Sester.
Das geht, aber das gute Reisdorf schmeckt deutlich besser.
Ist leider auch deutlich teurer...  

Räder, da war doch etwas. 
Ich glaube, das steht etwas im Keller.  

Ich war zu viel Laufen und jetzt traue ich mich nicht mehr auf das Bike!


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> ...Ich war zu viel Laufen und jetzt traue ich mich nicht mehr auf das Bike!


Mensch du, ich dachte schon es ist was schlimmeres  Rauf auf die Mühle und Gas...stell dich nicht so an


----------



## charly245 (8. November 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> kann heute und Donnerstag leider nicht . Samstag geht wieder .
> Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin meinen Freerider bzw. heutzutage heißt es ja eher Enduro fertig habe . *Dann müssen wir eine schön traillastige Tour fahren *.
> Die 160mm Federweg wollen schließlich mal ausgetestet werden !



@ralph & boris

wie schaut es hiermit aus?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2789353&postcount=766


gruß kai

@ralph
p.s.: das bild von paula kommt noch. ich habe nur noch keines gefunden, was auch aufm pc ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> 18:15 Start ! ok ?...klick and ride



Geht klar, wenn es nicht regnet!


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> @ralph & boris
> 
> wie schaut es hiermit aus?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2789353&postcount=766


Moin Kai,

ist eine Idee, aber schwer wetterabhängig ! Also mal sehen...
@IGGY: Bei unstabiler Wetterlage ruf ich rechtzeitig bei dir an...


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2006)

Stimmt deine Handynummer im Termin?


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Stimmt deine Handynummer im Termin?


Ja....jetzt


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2006)

...die Tour fällt aus, IGGY hat 'nen Platten............Akku 
Mach ich eben Couching heute...


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2006)

Ja zum kotzen. Jetzt hätte ich mal gekonnt. Mal schauen was ich mir neues zusammen basteln kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2006)

So, hier der Termin für Morgen !!
Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit  @Kai: Du hattest den Rurtalcross vorgeschlagen !? Dann müsstest du aber nach Roetgen kommen und die lange Variante würde ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht empfehlen. Aber das kriegen wir schon hin.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (10. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So, hier der Termin für Morgen !!
> Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit  @Kai: Du hattest den Rurtalcross vorgeschlagen !? Dann müsstest du aber nach Roetgen kommen und die lange Variante würde ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht empfehlen. Aber das kriegen wir schon hin.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




...dabei!!!!!
wir schauen mal wie das wetter wird. 

soll ich dann zum bahnhof kommen?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> ...soll ich dann zum bahnhof kommen?...


Besser wär das 
Edit: Und der Ingo die Knalltüte kann wieder nicht ?


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2006)

Knalltüte? Pass up du! Wir müßen mit Caja zur Welpenschule, damit die lernt nicht auf Trails zu kacken


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Knalltüte? Pass up du! Wir müßen mit Caja zur Welpenschule, damit die lernt nicht auf Trails zu kacken


Jetzt fängt der auch noch an sich wegen 'nem Hund die Touren zu versauen


----------



## charly245 (10. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Besser wär das
> Edit: Und der Ingo die Knalltüte kann wieder nicht ?



ok!
ich habe nur noch keine ahnung wie lange ich von vicht brauche.
also eventuell 1 oder 2 minuten warten. ich fahre aber recht früh los.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2006)

Aber schau so gegen 9 Uhr noch mal hier rein...evtl. rufe ich auch kurz an je nach Wetter...


----------



## charly245 (11. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Aber schau so gegen 9 Uhr noch mal hier rein...evtl. rufe ich auch kurz an je nach Wetter...




.....feines wetter heute!

wie schauts aus bei euch?

gruß kai


----------



## Knax (11. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> .....feines wetter heute!
> 
> wie schauts aus bei euch?
> 
> gruß kai



...feines wetter??? gerade heute am tag des letzten wettkampfs für dieses jahr so eine pisse  ... muss ich eben noch was schneller laufen  

mfg
Knax


----------



## charly245 (11. November 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...feines wetter??? gerade heute am tag des letzten wettkampfs für dieses jahr so eine pisse  ... muss ich eben noch was schneller laufen
> 
> mfg
> Knax




....er lebt!!!!
hallo max, dann mal viel glück heute 

lass dich mal wieder sehen (aufm bike).
übrigens....dein rahmen liegt beim JJ und wartet auf den aufbau.

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> .....feines wetter heute!
> 
> wie schauts aus bei euch?
> 
> gruß kai


No way Kai...ich mach bisschen Rückentraining und setz mich, damit ich es nicht ganz verlerne, auf mein Spinningbike 
Hatten die Wetterfrösche halt ausnahmsweise einmal Recht...

Edit: Max: Meine beiden Daumen hast du auch ;-)
Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (11. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> No way Kai...ich mach bisschen Rückentraining und setz mich, damit ich es nicht ganz verlerne, auf mein Spinningbike
> Hatten die Wetterfrösche halt ausnahmsweise einmal Recht...
> 
> Edit: Max: Meine beiden Daumen hast du auch ;-)
> ...



ok, dann kann ich meinen vormittag auch ertsmal locker gestallten.

iggy fragte wegen morgen!
wenn das wetter besser ist als heute...wollte ich mich anschließen!

wie schauts bei dir aus?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> ....iggy fragte wegen morgen!
> wenn das wetter besser ist als heute...wollte ich mich anschließen!
> 
> wie schauts bei dir aus?
> ...


Wenn's Wetter besser ist bin ich natürlich dabei !


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> ...iggy fragte wegen morgen!...


...gleich in 3 Freds, nur hier nicht


----------



## charly245 (11. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...gleich in 3 Freds, nur hier nicht



stimmt!!!! 
ja ja, der iggy!


----------



## commencal blanc (11. November 2006)

Moin moin, alle sind sie hier geblieben ;-)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade los und alle drücken sich !


----------



## commencal blanc (11. November 2006)

Also, super trockenes Wetter, nur die Wege waren schlamig,
43km , 400hm - 7 Punkte im Winterpokal. 

Und was sagt die Couchpotatofraktion? ;-)


----------



## Knax (11. November 2006)

... ich wollt diese woche mal zum jussen gehen! hab halt im moment sehr wenig zeit... scheiss grundstudium (mathe, chemie,...)!!!

10km (eben in hückelhoven) in 39:07min. start war um 15:30 und ich war um 15:30 da 

schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2006)

Hi
Wir sitzen gerade hier bei einem Kaffee 
Morgen 10.30 Uhr in Venwegen? Paßt das?
Ich muß um 14-14.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.Alemannia spielt ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S.: Hier gehts zum Termin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Morgen 10.30 Uhr in Venwegen? Paßt das?
> P.S.: Hier gehts zum Termin!


Ich kann nicht, bin morgen in Roermond zum Shoppen 
Pisst eh wie sau morgen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (12. November 2006)

Gääähn,

Habe voll verpennt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das Wetter ist ohnehin allerdings nicht berauschend. Falls jemand momentan unterwegs sein sollte, wünsche ich ihm viel Spass.

Schönen Sonntag noch !

Gerd


----------



## charly245 (12. November 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Gääähn,
> 
> Habe voll verpennt.
> 
> ...




hallo gerd,

wir sind dann heute fast 3stunden gefahren. war aber mächtig kalt und nass!
aber trotzdem gut!

@ralph & all:
hättest du lust und zeit...am dienstag ab 19uhr ne runde zu drehen?
besseres wetter vorrausgesetzt.

lieben gruß,

kai


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> [email protected] & all:
> hättest du lust und zeit...am dienstag ab 19uhr ne runde zu drehen?
> besseres wetter vorrausgesetzt....


Klar Kai, wenn's Wetter passt gibts wieder einen Nightride !
Morgen kommt meine Assos gemeinsam mit einer Dose Popocreme 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (12. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Klar Kai, wenn's Wetter passt gibts wieder einen Nightride !
> Morgen kommt meine Assos gemeinsam mit einer Dose Popocreme
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



das ist fein!
dann hoffen wir mal, das das wetter passt!

schönen abend noch,

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> das ist fein!
> dann hoffen wir mal, das das wetter passt!
> 
> schönen abend noch,
> ...



Und das meine Lampe bis dahin da ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

An alle Night-Rider hier. Ich habe noch folgende Teile meiner alten Mirage hier rumliegen die ich verkaufen möchte. Ich habe mir ein neues System gekauft und habe dafür keine Verwendung mehr.












Vieleicht hat jemand von Euch Verwendung dafür!?


----------



## rpo35 (13. November 2006)

Dat is kein Flohmarkt und auch keine Mülldeponie hier


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2006)

Mahlzeit,

es wird freundlicher draußen  
Würde um 18:15 in Roetgen starten und wäre dann wieder gegen 19:00 in Vicht. Muß noch jemand auf dem Weg aufgegabelt werden ?
Eintragen: Klick...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (14. November 2006)

Hi Ralph ,
bei dem bescheidenen Wetter lieber nicht .
Das versaut die liebe nur !
Donnerstag gerne . Da soll es ja trocken sein bei 20 grad


----------



## kurzer37 (14. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> es wird freundlicher draußen
> Grüße
> Ralph


 

Hy Ralph,

hast du die Höhensonne aufgestellt oder das Fernsehen zum ausleuchten deines Gartens bestellt? 

Hier regnet es ohne Ende 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...Hier regnet es ohne Ende ...


Könnt ihr mal die Klappe halten wärend ich versuche das Wetter zu linken ?  Aber Recht habt ihr...es pisst


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2006)

Seht ihr, es hat aufgehört 
Bin um 19:00 Uhr in Vicht Kai !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2006)

Eine herrliche Schweinerei war das...aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  Ab Raffelsbrand wurd's richtig mies bei Nieselregen und heftigem Gegenwind  Aber ich war schon lange nicht mehr mit dem Bike schwimmen 


 

 ...das ist kein Schweiß 

Ein paar Bilder...klick...
Und ab Morgen kehrt ja der Sommer zurück 

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Donnerstag kann ich evlt. nicht...melde mich noch...


----------



## charly245 (15. November 2006)

ja, trotz des wirklich fiesen wetters...ne feine und lockere runde von knapp 2std. 

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> ja, trotz des wirklich fiesen wetters...ne feine und lockere runde von knapp 2std.
> 
> gruß kai


Du bist runter nach Vicht über Strasse geflogen oder was ? Ich hatte 2:15, bin aber über den Nordwanderweg runter bis zu dir mit dem Trail nach Rotterdell und dem Kindergartentrail...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (16. November 2006)

...ich will auch   sitz hier stunde für stunde und zieh mir mathe rein. so ein sick   evtl schaffe ich streber es am sonntag mal ein ründchen zu drehen (GA1)... wer wäre dabei???

glück auf!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (16. November 2006)

Ich kann erst ab 15 Uhr. Muß bis 14 Uhr arbeiten!


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2006)

Hallo,

wollte nur kurz bescheid sagen, dass ich heute um 18: Uhr nicht kann bzw. mit Boris früher starte. Am WE werde ich wohl nicht biken.

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Jetzt schüttet's wieder wie aus Eimern...ich glaub ich fahre doch morgen ;-)


----------



## IGGY (17. November 2006)

Für kurz entschlossene. Wir starten Heute Abend um 18.30 Uhr in Vennwegen am Sportplatz. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
Hier gehts zum Termin!


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Edit: Jetzt schüttet's wieder wie aus Eimern...ich glaub ich fahre doch morgen ;-)


Ähm, wir sind dann doch noch gefahren  Hab Kai noch per SMS abgesagt !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2006)

Huhu,

da bin ich noch mal...Die Tour schien ja fast in Wasser zu fallen, aber alles wurde gut 


 









Für den Kenner nur unschwer zu erkennen - es ging durch's Kalltal und hoch nach Schmidt, am Rursee mit einem Abstecher zum Honigberg nach Rurberg und dann über Kesternich usw... zurück nach Roetgen.
Alle Bilder hier...


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2006)

Nabend,

wollte nur kurz bescheid geben...
Morgen geht bei mir nix (Zahnarztbesuch  )
Evtl. am Donnerstag aber ich melde mich noch !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (21. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wollte nur kurz bescheid geben...
> Morgen geht bei mir nix (Zahnarztbesuch  )
> ...



hallo ralph,

hat er denn gebohrt?

ich kann nur freitag ab 17:30uhr!
wie schauts bei dir am samstag aus?
nächste woche habe ich montag und donnerstag frei......
an beiden tagen wollte ich dann ne runde drehen.

bis denne,
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> hallo ralph,
> 
> hat er denn gebohrt?
> 
> ...


Ja, hat er 
Ich hab bisschen Streß im Moment. Kann sein, dass ich erst nächste Woche wieder kann. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat Boris am Do auch frei !?
Da sollte doch was gehen...Meld dich mal Boris !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

Ich habe Montag auch frei! Ich komme dann auch mit!


----------



## Boris75 (22. November 2006)

Ja nächste Woche Donnerstag hab ich auch frei .
Das wird auf jeden fall die letzte Tour in diesem Jahr wenn das Wetter mitspielt !


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2006)

Ok, werd' mal sehen ob ich was machen kann !


----------



## charly245 (22. November 2006)

also montag mit iggy und donnerstag mit boris und ralph!

das ist doch prima!

bis dahin,

kai


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> also montag mit iggy und donnerstag mit boris und ralph!
> 
> das ist doch prima!
> 
> ...


Schreib bitte dazu, dass du biken meinst. Könnte falsch verstanden werden


----------



## charly245 (22. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Schreib bitte dazu, dass du biken meinst. Könnte falsch verstanden werden




meinte ich aber auch nicht.... 

ne ne , also ICH MEINTE MIT IGGY,RALPH UND BORIS BIKEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (22. November 2006)

Och meno! Wir hätten alle soviel Spaß haben können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naja wer nicht will, der hat schon!


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Och meno! Wir hätten alle soviel Spaß haben können
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2006)

Nabend,

noch mal zur Tour am Donnerstag; das wird bei mir wohl nix werden - beruflich bedingt 
Falls doch was geht, melde ich mich noch.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (28. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> noch mal zur Tour am Donnerstag; das wird bei mir wohl nix werden - beruflich bedingt
> Falls doch was geht, melde ich mich noch.
> ...




hallo !

das ist schade !
vieleicht geht ja doch noch was?

@boris
wie schauts bei dir aus?
wann könntest du starten und wo sollen wir uns treffen?
kann auch gerne nach roetgen kommen.

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> ...das ist schade !
> vieleicht geht ja doch noch was?...


Nee Kai, da geht leider nix ! Also wartet nicht auf mich und startet bei schönem Wetter so früh wie möglich ! Ist für Boris die letzte Tour in 2006 - laßt ihn richtig leiden 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (29. November 2006)

Hi Kai , wir können uns um 11.30 in Roetgen am Bahnhof treffen wenn das ok für dich ist .

Gruß
Boris


----------



## charly245 (29. November 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Hi Kai , wir können uns um 11.30 in Roetgen am Bahnhof treffen wenn das ok für dich ist .
> 
> Gruß
> Boris




hallo boris,

ist der termin noch etwas flexibel?
ich muß um 9:45uhr noch zum onkel dr. und mir den kopf untersuchen lassen 
bei den wartezeiten kann 11:30uhr in roetgen etwas knapp werden.

geht auch 12 oder 12:30uhr bei dir?

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> ich muß um 9:45uhr noch zum onkel dr. und mir den kopf untersuchen lassen


Die Diagnose kann ich Dir jetzt schon geben


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Die Diagnose kann ich Dir jetzt schon geben


Mit anderen Worten - spar dir den Doc ...biken ist eh schöner 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß Morgen; ich hab wie gesagt keine Chance 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (29. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Die Diagnose kann ich Dir jetzt schon geben



juhu....
bei boris wird es auch micht klappen!

drehe dann morgen nach dem doc alleine ne runde.

übrigens...es gibt hier im forum ein paar leute die etwas frech sind.
wie das ausgehen kann mußt du....iggy....doch wissen, oder?
ich sach nur....."platz da!" 

also obacht!!!!!

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2006)

Nabend,

also wer ist denn jetzt überhaupt gefahren ? Da macht ihr 'ne riesen Welle und dann sowas 
@Boris: Wieviel km warn's denn jetzt ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2006)

Ho, ho, ho! Wer hat heute Geburtstag? RISCHTISCH! Unser RALPH!

Alles Gute lieber Ralph!


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag altes Haus (Urgestein)! Lass dich reichlich beschenken.


----------



## Happy_User (1. Dezember 2006)

Na den einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das erklärt dann ja auch die Rückenprobleme.  Hast hoffentlich einige Katzenfelle und Cremes bekommen.

Grüße 

 Holger


----------



## burns68 (1. Dezember 2006)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!   

Gruß
Olli


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralph 
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und laß dich mal liften das die Brüder endlich mal sehen was du für ein toller Hecht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bist.
Immer diese Anspielung auf dein alter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Wo doch noch soviel Feuer in dir steckt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi Ardennenbiker,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 48  Alles Gute und feier schön   

VG


----------



## Boris75 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi Ralph , 
erstmal alles gute zum Geburtstag , laß dich reisch beschenken .
Gestern war alles ein bißchen kompliziert . Mein Auto war in der Werkstatt und nachmittags mußte ich meinem Vater helfen . Da Kai morgens aber einen Arzttermin hatte bin ich dann allein gefahren . Hatte aber unterwegs doch noch Gesellschaft bekommen nachdem ich Heliuskalle in Vennwegen am Sportplatz getroffen hatte . Der Verückte war schon trotz der Kälte seit acht uhr unterwegs und auf dem Heimweg . 

Bin jetzt 3400 km mit dem Sommerrad , 2211 km mit Winterrad und 113 km mit dem Freerider gefahren . Macht zusammen 5724 km . Das reicht mir dann auch für dieses Jahr.
Jetzt werd ich mich erstmal auf die faule Haut legen und vor allen dingen meine Räder mal richtig putzen . Denn sie haben es bitter nötig !!!

Gruß
Boris


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2006)

Vielen herzlichen Dank ihr Jungspunde 
Auf dass ich euch im nächsten Jahr wieder um die Ohren fahren kann  

So, jetzt geh ich das Kölsch kalt stellen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralph,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Feier schön und genieße das Kölsch ...  

Georg


----------



## charly245 (1. Dezember 2006)

hallo ralph,

von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum geburtstag!
dann mal prooosssttttt!

ich habe nun erstmal vom doc sportverbot und bin demnach gestern nicht gefahren.
und das bei dem feinen wetter 

na ja, werde nun ein paar tage (zwangs)pause machen.

dann bis die tage,

gruß kai


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich sag ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was haste denn? Hoffentlich nichts ernstes?


----------



## niki-2 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralph,

also ein fast Weihnachtsmann 

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!! 

laß es dir gut gehen  

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (1. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank ihr Jungspunde
> Auf dass ich euch im nächsten Jahr wieder um die Ohren fahren kann
> 
> So, jetzt geh ich das Kölsch kalt stellen
> ...



Wo gibt es denn das Kölsch? 

Alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## blitzfitz (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralph,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

   

Viele Grüße vom Namensvetter,

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. Dezember 2006)

Nabend,

noch mal vielen Dank für all die Glückwünsche !! 
@Kai: Wir müssen uns aber keine Sorgen machen !? 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## charly245 (2. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Kai: Wir müssen uns aber keine Sorgen machen !?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



denke nicht, 
ich habe seit montag zwei fette schwellungen am hinterkopf. 
ab dienstag hatte ich dann noch sämtlich lympfdrüsen in nacken und hals dick.

bevor das sich auf lunge und herz legt...bekomme ich nun antibiotika!

ist schon seltsam und ich hoffe, dass ich in ein paar tagen nicht mehr ausschau wie "quasimodo"

mit radeln is halt nix.....der helm passt auch nich aufn kopf!

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (2. Dezember 2006)

charly245 schrieb:


> denke nicht,
> ich habe seit montag zwei fette schwellungen am hinterkopf.
> ab dienstag hatte ich dann noch sämtlich lympfdrüsen in nacken und hals dick.
> 
> ...


aaaarghh...das hört sich aber komisch an  Geh bloß zu 'nem ordentlichen Arzt !
Ich sag mal gute Besserung !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (3. Dezember 2006)

Huch, lange nicht mehr hiergewesen. Aber besser spät als nie:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich,  Ralph ! 

Gerd


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Dezember 2006)

nachträglich auch nochmal von mir.....

hoffe du hast gut gefeiert  

und bist nach wie vor fit für große Touren


----------



## ManuelAC (4. Dezember 2006)

... und von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag!
 @Kai: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Knax (4. Dezember 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph
> auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> 
> ...



...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! alles juute zum geburtstag weiser eifelyeti!

guten start in die woche

Knax


----------



## charly245 (4. Dezember 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> ...  @Kai: Gute Besserung!



vielen dank,
das ist nett!

so langsam sollte der helm wieder passen  und ich hoffe, das ich am we wieder aufs rad kann/darf !

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## commencal blanc (9. Dezember 2006)

hey, keiner mehr hier?

Kai - wieder fit?


----------



## rpo35 (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich war heute unterwegs...Boris frißt sich ja einen Monat lang Winterspeck an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (10. Dezember 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> hey, keiner mehr hier?
> 
> Kai - wieder fit?




ja, endlich wieder!
war heute mal locker 2std. unterwegs.
ging gut und bin wieder für alles bereit!

@ralph: wie siehts bei dir momentan mit nightrides aus?

würde auch gern samstags nochmal ne runde mit euch/dir drehen!

bis dahin,
gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2006)

Nabend,

Kai: Werde dieses Jahr keine Nightrides mehr fahren...in der Woche wird bisschen gelaufen und Touren am Samstag nur wenn, das Wetter paßt.
Nächsten Samstag kann ich allerdings überhaupt nicht.
Und danke für die SMS..ich melde mich.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (10. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und danke für die SMS..ich melde mich.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



...freisaufen bei Kai muhaha   schau mal in dein sms-postfach

mfg
Max


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...schau mal in dein sms-postfach...


Hab' ich schon du Tünnes


----------



## Knax (11. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hab' ich schon du Tünnes



...sry, hab vergessen, dass das für Kai geschrieben war ^^ kannst du mir vergeben?!  

guten start in die woche
Max


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...kannst du mir vergeben?!  ...


Ausnahmsweise...


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2006)

Nabend,

wer hätte denn Interesse an einer ausgehnten Sonntagsrunde ? Ich kann gerne die üblichen Sammelstellen (Vennwegen, Vicht, WBTS usw...)anfahren.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Dezember 2006)

klingt eigentlich gut - bin lange nicht mehr mitgeradelt....


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> klingt eigentlich gut - bin lange nicht mehr mitgeradelt....


Ich will um 10 in Roetgen los. Wo würdest du einsteigen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2006)

Also, wenn's Wetter mitspielt:
10:00 Uhr - Roetgen (Bahnhof)
10:40 Uhr - Vennwegen (Sportplatz)
11:00 Uhr - Vicht (Kindergarten)
11:15 Uhr - Wehebachtalsperre

Hier ist der Termin !
Am besten um 9:00 mal hier reinschauen...je nach Wetter...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> 11:15 Uhr - Wehebachtalsperre


Ich halte diesen Treffpunkt mal im Auge. Kann sein, dass ich dort auftauche. Wartet aber nicht, falls ich nicht dort sein sollte. Ich entscheide spontan nach Lust und Laune


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich halte diesen Treffpunkt mal im Auge. Kann sein, dass ich dort auftauche. Wartet aber nicht, falls ich nicht dort sein sollte. Ich entscheide spontan nach Lust und Laune


Außerdem sieht's wettermäßig ganz übel aus. Aber ich glaub' ich muß raus 

Edit: Und die Pappnasen, die gestern so laut geschriehen haben, sind ziemlich ruhig *g*


----------



## charly245 (17. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht's wettermäßig ganz übel aus. Aber ich glaub' ich muß raus
> 
> Edit: Und die Pappnasen, die gestern so laut geschriehen haben, sind ziemlich ruhig *g*




hallo ralph,

wenn das wetter passt warte ich in vicht am kindergarten.
ich schau aber vorher nochmal rein....ob was geht morgen/heute!

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2006)

Unglaublich, der Himmel ist blau ...bis gleich !!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2006)

bis gleich. bin um 11:15uhr an der wbts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (17. Dezember 2006)

scheint ja alles zu passen!

also ich warte um 11 am kindergarten.

bis später,

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2006)

Da schreib ich extra deutlich rein "langsam"...und wer kommt, Mr. Winterpokal alias XCRacer und der gute charly245...
War trotzdem schön Jungs...

Mehr dazu hier...


----------



## black (17. Dezember 2006)

hi Ralph,

und dann wolltest du im Dezember laufen gehn ...  

du sitz ja mehr auf dem faulen sattel als das du läufst... 

z.Zt. bleibt mir allerdings nur die Zeit zum laufen... !!!


schöne Grüsse aus Mainz.

mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2006)

black schrieb:


> ...und dann wolltest du im Dezember laufen gehn ...
> 
> du sitz ja mehr auf dem faulen sattel als das du läufst...


Ich geh' 2x die Woche laufen und am WE gibt's, bei annehmbarem Wetter ein Tour...ich kann's Biken einfach nicht lassen


----------



## IGGY (18. Dezember 2006)

Was haste denn mit der Sattelstütze gemacht?


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Was haste denn mit der Sattelstütze gemacht?


Bisschen Fett drangeschmiert


----------



## XCRacer (18. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da schreib ich extra deutlich rein "langsam"...


War doch locker! 
Außerdem bist du fast immer vorgefahren


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> War doch locker!
> Außerdem bist du fast immer vorgefahren


Du Sa**...wenn du sowas mit Bikern aus anderen WP-Teams machst, kann ich das ja verstehen. Aber mit mir    ...Naja, die steilen Rampen gingen einfach nicht  

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Der Kai war übrigens auch platt *g*


----------



## commencal blanc (18. Dezember 2006)

Wäre ich mal nicht so lange im Bettchen liegen geblieben....

Hört sich zu "interessant" an, wie ihr euch an einem schönen Sonntag geqält habt 

Beim nächsten Mal stell ich mir wieder nen Wecker!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Wäre ich mal nicht so lange im Bettchen liegen geblieben....
> 
> Hört sich zu "interessant" an, wie ihr euch an einem schönen Sonntag geqält habt
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal stell ich mir wieder nen Wecker!


Ich hab's gewußt. Kai frug noch "wo ist Patrick" Ich: "Der war bestimmt saufen und pennt noch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (18. Dezember 2006)

Bin ich so leicht zu durchschauen?  

Ich glaube am Sonntag hätte ich eure Tour auch nicht überstanden!
Habe zwischen den Tagen frei, da könnte man doch nochmal ein Ründchen radeln, düsen, trailen....

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten alle miteinander!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten alle miteinander!


Wünsche ich natürlich auch allen !! Sorry, dass ich momentan so selten online bin. Ich wünsche euch am besten jetzt schon einen guten Rutsch - nächstes Jahr wird alles besser  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Knax (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem sich schon einige leute gewundert haben, wo die photos von meinem neuen bike denn nun bleiben, sind hier nun einige:









mein neues drössiger   mit aus schließlich bewährten teilen für cc in 2007... jetzt müssen es nur noch 20°C warm sein und der boden trocken und ich werde es mal fahren  

mfg
Max

P.S.: sattel ist ne notlösung  , bis mein slr von der reklamation zurück kommt!!!


----------



## IGGY (28. Dezember 2006)

Schick! Tolle Bremsen haste da 
Jetzt schnell in den Thread "Eure weißen CC-Kunstwerke" damit 
Die Kettenlinie ist Interessant.


----------



## Knax (28. Dezember 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Schick! Tolle Bremsen haste da
> Jetzt schnell in den Thread "Eure weißen CC-Kunstwerke" damit
> Die Kettenlinie ist Interessant.


...schon geschehen! was soll an der kettenlinie interessant sein... fürs photo mal flott geschaltet ^^

mfg
Max


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Rad 
Die Kette muß ein bis zwei Glieder kürzer


----------



## Knax (1. Januar 2007)

*FROHES NEUES JAHR!!!​*
wünsche ich euch allen! Kai und Ingo habe ich ja schon in der nacht kurz gesprochen   (ich hatte definitiv das ein oder andere  zu viel).

bis neulich

Knax


----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2007)

Ja das stimmt wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2007)

Huhu,

wünsche allen Mitlesern, Mitbikern, Freunden und Bekannten hier alles Gute für's neue Jahr !! Bleibt vor allem gesund für viele, schöne gemeinsame Touren.
Ich hab' derzeit noch ein bisschen Streß, aber das wird schon wieder  

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2007)

Mahlzeit,

hm, was machen wir denn jetzt mit dem Fred hier ? Bin seit kurzem wieder Städter und werde wohl eher selten von Roetgen aus starten  Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich nicht mehr in der Eifel fahre aber die nächsten Wochen werden eh ziemlich stressig.
Mal sehen, vielleicht lässt sich ja der Treff am Stadtwald reaktivieren.

Bis die Tage


----------



## commencal blanc (14. Januar 2007)

hey Ralph,

wie Städter?
Wohin hat es dich denn verschlagen? Wie kann man den die MTB-Region verlassen? 

HOffe, wir drehen bald nochmal ein Ründchen - habe mich heute 3 Stunden alleine quälen müssen  !

LG
Patrick


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. August 2008)

Ähm jetzt hab ich doch glatt vergessen was ich schreiben wollte


----------

